# The Log of Patrick Logopolis



## Ancalagon (Aug 17, 2017)

_Hello

Back in the late 90s and early 2000s, I read many wonderful story hours on EN world.  But of all of those stories, I saved a single one (database crashes were a thing back then too), because I felt it was so good.  I saw that thread about old story hours (including Sagiro's , I recommend that one too!) and I thought maybe I should share this one again.  I managed to find the story author and obtained permission to do so.  Over the course of the next few weeks I will re-post this story hour, and I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

(The author isn't here anymore, but he did ask for the link, so if you ask questions he may return?)

I will start by sharing a prologue written by his GM at the time: _

Introduction by Darren Herhold, Creator of Ermoon and DM for this campaign:

Mike Hammock, a former player in the latest Ermoon adventures took it upon himself to write a log tracking the deeds and discoveries of his character, Patrick Logopolis. Though his work started simply enough, it developed into a hugely entertaining and detailed record of our AD&D sessions from his character's perspective. Mike's effort is without question one of the greatest rewards I have ever received from my players. His story is quintessentially what RPGs are all about, and I can't tell you how pleased I am to have played a part in it.

Mike is an excellent writer, whose story masterfully accounts the adventures and discoveries of his character, a young Ionian priest named Patrick. Patrick is a priest of Prometheus who early in his career traveled north to Ailech, the home of his anscestors. As his character gained more experience, Patrick met new characters and explored foreign realms, until the sudden call of his deity to return and avenge a blasphemous transgression forced him to return. Along the way Patrick made life long friends and tragically lost a few as well.

Read and learn about Patrick's adventures. Meet his friends and companions, the druid Finis Conwill, the elven ranger Kellindel, the Hejazian wizard, Suleiman, the dwarf Blades Trueblood, and the gigantic half-man half-giant named Corwin MacBanan. Most of all, enjoy the story he tells, for it is truly an exceptional one.

Well, enough of my talk. Its time to follow Patrick in his journeys.

-Darren Herhold


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 17, 2017)

_Author's note:  I posted this earlier as a link to the log, but I don't think anyone read it, so I'll start posting the actual log here, divided into game sessions. Any corrections for spelling and grammar are greatly appreciated. This game took place in the original campaign setting of Ermoon. It starts out in Ailech, which is a country with Celtic/Irish culture. The writer of the log is Patrick Logopolis, a priest of Prometheus, who is from Ionia, a continent with Greek and Roman culture. _

SESSION 1 

May 7th, the year MC 

Dearest Brethren, 

Praise to the light-bringer! I trust that all is well at the temple. Hopefully my last missive reached you safely--the courier service was expensive, but had an excellent reputation for speed and reliability. My travels through Alcyone and Connaught have improved my Cimbrian somewhat, and I have decided to begin writing this log in that language. I hope that our linguists at the Academy find this interesting to translate. 

I believe that Prometheus must truly be watching over me; recent events lead me to have great confidence in the success of my mission. After sending off my last bundle of notes from the town of Caer Dorben, I've traveled several days closer to Duma Faifni. The rumors I hear of the fair grow more wondrous as I get closer. 

To give you some idea of what the fair must be like, consider my most recent adventure. Although it is a great pleasure to add to our faith's knowledge of the world, recording local foods and small cultural variations begins to get dull. Today, however, was a departure from the routine. It has been raining for a week now, and last night I stopped at a small town--although town may be too grand a word to describe it--called Mag Tara. I rented a room at the inn--although the leaky rooms offered little more protection from the weather than standing under a tree. Nonetheless, today's breakfast was hot and satisfying. In the common room, I met several other travelers who were also going to the fair. There were two dwarves, Blades Trueblood and Torin. I was surprised; I had heard that dwarves were gruff and rude. These two were quite civil. There was also an Elf, Taelsyn. He was a little less friendly--not rude, just quiet. He seems to enjoy placing little cylinders of paper in his mouth and setting them alight, breathing in the noxious fumes. De gustibus non est disputandum! I gather that the dwarves are warriors, and the elf is a, shall we say, "sleight of hand expert". 

We all agreed that traveling together was safer and less dull than traveling alone, so we decided to set out for the fair together. We were just finishing our meal when a man, his fine clothes covered in mud, burst into the inn, and asked us for help. Of course, I volunteered to help. He told us that he was Ith, and offered us the very fair wage of 15 bp if we would help him capture some animals that had escaped when a carriage ran off the road. I was quite happy to help him for free, but the others insisted on haggling. He agreed to 22 bp each, and we set off after the first animal, a large frog (his "wee froggy"). 

I only have so much paper and ink, so I'll have to make my descriptions of events brief. The frog turned out to be a "blightening", a bipedal frog-like creature that emits bright flashes of light from its eyes. We chased after it with a rope, attempting to trip it. It temporarily blinded one of the dwarves and me, but we nonetheless succeeded in tying it up and placing it in a large sack. We were assisted by one of those mysterious nature worshippers, a druid named Finis Conwell, who seems to be both a late sleeper and a mumbler--he is sometimes difficult to understand. I was careful to make sure the blightening had no signs of ill treatment. Apparently the little beasts terrorize small towns, so I was not sad to see it locked up. 

All of us except for Blades went after the second creature, a large "mauve" worm. It turned out to be a small purple worm--which means that it was more than six feet long, with a terrifying maw and a deadly sting. The worm had burrowed through several hills, leaving entry and exit holes, and we used these to track it. Finally, we came to a hill with no exit hole. Torin walked up to the top of it, which turned out to be a mistake, but good fortune was on his side. Just as he began to walk down, the purple worm burst through the ground, its maw tearing at the space Torin had just occupied. It then retreated back into the hill. 

Through remarkable cooperation, we managed to trick the worm into burrowing up through a snare. We gently lay a rope with a circular snare (tied by Taelsyn) across the top of the hill, then threw stones into the middle of the snare. The worm seemed to sense the vibrations caused by movement, and it quickly attacked the stones, jumping straight up into the snare's loop. We tightened the snare around it, forced it out of the ground, and dragged it into its cage. We were shocked when the hill in which it had been hiding collapsed, revealing the ruins of some Klegoth Imperium structure. We decided to come back later to investigate. 

Meanwhile, Blades had located the third animal, a giant turtle. I swear, never have I heard of such a huge reptile, save dragons! The merchant told us it took ten people to move! There were only five of us, but fortunately Taelsyn came up with the clever idea of luring it into its cage with some fruit and vegetables. It seemed to have a fondness for apples. The turtle had been hiding in the moat of a small fort (called a Kronog), designed to protect a herd of cattle. The keepers of the fort assisted us by providing a ramp, to get the turtle up into its cage. Apparently they were impressed, because their leader, Sedga Etair, offered to hire us to recover some stolen cattle. We told him we would think about it, and returned to the ruins. 

An antechamber held a door made of metal and sturdy wood, bearing both the symbol of a broken thigh bone and an inscription. Horrible (and poorly drawn) frescoes of orcs covered the walls, and an old brazier stood beside the door. None of us can read Orcish, so we ignored the inscription and continued inside, using the brazier to push the door open. We entered what seemed to be a shrine or temple. This room was guarded by a magical statue with glowing red eyes, which caused the skeletons of eight long-dead orcs to rise up against us, and cursed anyone that entered the room with magical silence (making me unable to turn them). The sound of distant drumming and shouting could be heard as we fought against the undead, but it seemed like a memory of a battle long ended--doubtless another effect of the magical statue. To make matters worse, as soon as we cut the undead down, they rose up again! Taelsyn cleverly defeated the undead by pushing the statue forward onto its face, ending its magic spells. 

From another room we heard the sound of insane murmurs and screams, and with great trepidation, we opened the door using the brazier. Inside was a glistening, two-legged creature, seemingly made of slime! It charged us and attacked savagely, but we managed to dispatch it. The dwarves seem to be fearless warriors! The room was empty and covered with slime, except for a two-foot tall copper statue depicting a very powerful orc. It has an inscription on it which, of course, we cannot read. We carry it hoping to sell it, but it makes me uncomfortable. The orc it is modeled after must have been terrible; it seems to glower at me. I will be happy when we are rid of it. 

Prometheus answered my prayers several times in the ruins, and I trust that He will continue to protect me. I was careful to destroy the shrine of the hideous orc god on our way out of the ruins. We recovered several items of value, including two bloodstones, a moonstone, a necklace, rare coins, a clay jar, an iron flask filled with a metallic, earthy liquid, an elven bow, and a dwarven warhammer. Prometheus revealed that the flask and the warhammer were enchanted! We placed these items in a very sturdy chest (which required the strength of two men to open) we found in a robing room. A treasure map was hidden in a desk in an office, but it turned it out to be all but useless--there was no way to know where the places on the map were, and the place names had almost certainly changed since the map was made so long ago. 

We retired to the inn in the afternoon for rest and dinner. I expect that we will return to the road again tomorrow, although I am not sure what the others will want to do. I think that I would prefer to get back on the road to Duma Faifni, but I will go along with what the others decide. Imagine what the fair must be like; this merchant was only one among thousands! I wonder what other strange creatures and sights will be there. 
I have used much paper today. I will have to be more conservative in the future. Still, a day like this deserves extra attention, does it not? 

Aside from the today's excitement, there is little to report on. Apple trees are common here, and there is a slightly different accent to the speech, but it is much like the other parts of this land, of which I have already told you. The people are hardy but good-natured. I feel comfortable, despite the weather. I hope the rest of the journey goes as well. It is an auspicious beginning to a new chapter in my journey!


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 17, 2017)

_Author's note: Here's session 2. A note first: Patrick's mother was a Cimbrian, and his father an Ionian, which explains 1) why he's traveling in this part of the world (his mother is from this area) and 2) why his first name is Patrick. _

SESSION 2 

May 8th 
Today we took our leave of Mag Tara, and headed out under sunnier skies. We walked northwest along the muddy road, with the Leiban Forest on our right, and rolling hills on our left. There are many large boulders lying about, as if dropped randomly by some careless giant. I've been told that glaciers, huge sheets of moving ice, come through the area every few thousand years, carrying the large rocks with them. When they melt, the rocks are left behind. Fortunately, we could do all the sightseeing we wanted, as our day passed uneventfully. 

That night, however, during my watch, I heard voices on the road. I awoke the others, and we hid behind the large boulder on which I had been keeping my watch. Taelsyn's keen ears told us that they were orcs, and that set Blades' blood boiling. He apparently has a special hatred for orcs. However, since we were all tired, and reluctant to fight the orcs at night (when they would have an advantage over those of us without superior night vision), Blades acquiesced, and we agreed to investigate in the daylight. It is now the end of my shift on the watch, so I am off to bed. 

May 9th 
This day started well, but ended in terrible violence. I thank Prometheus for seeing me through the danger! Finis the druid awoke us by singing a "song to the sun". The roads are improving somewhat, and although slowed by the dwarves' pace, I made some basic calculations and determined that we could, if we wished, catch up with the orcs before the sun set. We followed their tracks quite easily. 
Around lunchtime we passed a pair of large statues. One was of a large winged reptile (I assume that it was a dragon), and the other of a warrior woman. There were no inscriptions or anything else to indicate why they were there. We ate lunch there, and went on our way. 

This evening we had our most terrifying encounter yet. We continued to follow the orc tracks until they led into the woods. We deduced that, since there was little daylight left, we should investigate before they resumed their march. Taelsyn volunteered to sneak into the woods and have a look around. Apparently his sneaking was not as successful as he had hoped, because we soon heard an orc cry out in surprise. He was answered by the cries of the other orcs, and we realized that Taelsyn was probably in trouble. Finis and I rushed ahead, while the dwarves did their best to keep up. We found Taelsyn under attack by a single orc, with somewhere between five and seven more charging towards him (we eventually determined that there were six, but we all swore that we had counted eight before the fight--did some escape without our notice?). 

Finis called to nature for assistance, and the very trees and grass shot up to entangle the orcs (and Taelsyn as well). Some evaded the branches, however, and a protracted battle ensued. Although I know that orcs are foul, evil beings, I still do not enjoy killing them. Blades and Torin, on the other hand, seem to revel in it; I must admit, they are very good at it. We overcame the orcs, although we suffered several injuries. We searched them, and found some money and a few small trinkets. Torin took one of their battle axes to replace his own, which was damaged when he accidentally hit Blades with it. After tending to our wounds, we lay down for the night. I am ending my watch now. Thank Prometheus for another day passed safely! 

May 10th 
What a wonderful day! We started off under slightly gray skies, but it did not rain. We had not seen any people since first spotting the orcs, but today we encountered some Ailechians tending their cattle herd. Finis and I asked them some questions about the area. They didn't seem to know much about the pair of statues, other than that one was a dragon, and one was named Brianna, although they weren't very clear about which one. They did tell us a little about local customs. They apparently value cattle above all else here, and use it as a money (both for exchange and as a measure of wealth). As the man said "If you don't want to make a man angry, don't mess with his cattle". They had heard of an increase in orc activity lately, but had not heard of the group we defeated. They seemed mostly interested in talking about cattle. I paid them for their trouble (with coin--not cattle!), and we took our leave. 

This afternoon we heard shouting from the hills to the left of the road. It sounded like men, and one cry sounded like a man in pain. As quickly as we could, we charged forward to lend our assistance if it was necessary. We arrived in time to see a giant insect kill a man with a spray of vile acid, and another insect started to burrow out of the ground behind them! I shouted a warning to them. Finis and I ran to cover their rear, while Taelsyn started filling the insects with arrows, and the dwarves waddled towards the fight. Finis and I did little to hurt them, but when the dwarves got there, the insects did not last long. They carved them up easily, and although the local men had lost two of their number, they were ecstatic and very thankful. 

Their leader, Erik, told us that they were the Ath Emain, and that the creatures we had been fighting were called Lomcor. The Lomcor prey on the cattle this time of year, and the men go out to kill as many as possible. They would have been in serious trouble had we not come along, so they made us their guests of honor at a feast. We retired to their fortified dwelling, and ate a splendid meal of roasted hog. The tales of our valor grew more and more exaggerated, but the dwarves did not seem to mind. 

Several of us noted that there were no women present--not even serving or cooking the food! In fact, we had not seen women anywhere for many, many days. We asked the Ath Emain about this, and they told us that the women were in a separate dwelling not far away. I could not tell if they have strict segregation of the sexes, or if it was only for tonight's celebration. They seemed somewhat confused by our questions. We did not wish to offend them, so we did not inquire further. They did, however, volunteer the information that the town of Bennan was just two days journey up the road. 
This happy evening passed far too quickly, and we lay down for what is sure to be a peaceful sleep. 

May 11th 
Today was the best kind of traveling day: uneventful. After restocking our provisions from the supplies of the Ath Emain, we resumed our journey. The terrain and weather remain unchanged. Our travel is slowed somewhat by Torin, who must stop frequently to empty his bladder. I'm ending my shift on the watch. I hope the rest of our journey to Duma Faifni is this dull. 

May 11 
Today's travel was again safe, although I feared a fight when a group of well-dressed men on horseback passed us by. They did not return our greetings, or even look at us. Is there any excuse for such rudeness? Their armor bears a symbol: an anvil and a sword. 

We reached Bennan that night. Civilization, at last! Bennan is big enough to have a halfling district (called Binghamton), wealthy enough to have cobblestone streets, and important enough to have a castle! We took a brief tour, looking for an Inn. We noticed we were being followed, but soon discovered that the man following us sought our assistance. His name was Vlad Silverpool, and he had a letter that was written in Elvish. He wanted Taelsyn to translate. We went into a tavern (unarmed--they took our weapons at the door), and stood at a quiet section of the bar. Taelsyn translated the letter (and was careful not to set it alight with his "pipe-weed sticks"), which was apparently intercepted by Vladamir's men. It was a letter from an assassin to his employer, promising that the Baroness Emain (of Dun Coba) would not complete her journey successfully. 


Vladamir was most distressed. He asked if we would help, and travel with him to warn the Baroness. I volunteered, of course, but the others would not help without some kind of recompense. After some brief haggling, Vladamir went to get horses and a wagon (he was quite irritated that the dwarves and I couldn't ride). While we were waiting for his return, some local ruffians picked a fight with the dwarves. It was a long, rough, pointless fight (one I eventually chose to avoid, through Prometheus' provision of a sanctuary), which the dwarves won. 

We finally set out for Dun Coba, but we were soon stopped by a mighty Ogre and his orc companions! Vladamir pulled out a sword that burned with a magical fire, and we were very impressed. Then the Ogre quite handily threw him thirty feet through the air, and we weren't so impressed any more. The dwarves managed to take down the Ogre, and most of the orcs, with the rest of us pitching in as we could. We discovered that Taelsyn is not just a "scout"; he is also a magician. He cast a spell that allowed him to jump far away from the battle and fire his arrows from safety. I was grievously injured by an orc, but Prometheus quickly and completely healed my wounds--All Praise! 

After defeating these terrible creatures, we have stopped to recover our wits and tend our wounds. We will set out again soon, and because it is nearly midnight, this is all I will write for today. We are fortunate to be alive.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 17, 2017)

That is it for now!  I will continue posting in small batches.  There is a total of 28 sessions so it's not an enormous read.   Cheers,


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 18, 2017)

_Author's note: You may have noticed that there's a typo on the dates; specifically, there are two May 11th's. So every date needs to be advanced by one. I'll try to fix that later. _

May 12

After traveling a short distance down the road, we realized that, in our weariness, we had forgotten to search the ogre and orcs. We decided to split up, with Finis and Taelsyn (who both travel much faster on horseback than we do in our wagon) going back to fetch whatever junk the orcs happened to be carrying, and Vladamir scouting ahead to warn us of danger. Vlad has a map, a copy of which I enclose. We decided not to follow the road to Dun Coba, instead cutting straight north from Bennan, crossing the road once, in order to shorten the journey. Splitting up was a good idea, or at least, it sounded like a good idea at the time.

Finis and Taelsyn retrieved some items with no trouble, and Vlad encountered nothing unusual. Torin, Blades, and I were not so lucky. As we were riding along, Blades noticed something burrowing towards us. Torin tried to spur the horses on, but instead crashed the cart off the road. Before we could react, a Lomcor burst out of the ground. Having no choice, we fought a terrible fight against the creature. Although we won, Torin was grievously wounded. I did what I could, but we had to use up the goo from the clay jar (which turned out to have impressive healing properties).

Taelsyn and Finis caught up with us, bringing a few tokens. One item interested me: they had a thick sheet of copper, with a spell inscribed on it! Why anyone would choose such an inconvenient substance, I can't imagine. Enchanted scroll paper is durable enough! I determined that it was a spell to ward off evil--not from one person, but from a 10 foot radius! The creator of the scroll must have been powerful indeed. I kept it, hoping I would not have to use it.

By lunch time, we had come to the road again, after crossing the rolling hills so common in this region. After a quick meal, we were soon on our way again, and we made excellent time. We stopped for the night after some peaceful riding, and I carefully copied Vlad's map. I just noticed that I have taken to calling Vladamir "Vlad". I suppose we are all getting used to having him around, although he doesn't seem very interested in making conversation.

May 13

This morning I examined a vial that Taelsyn and Finis found on the orcs yesterday. It has a crack in it, and the slightly blue liquid, which smells of both alcohol and mint, is slowly leaking. I cleaned out the jar that had held the healing goo, and transferred the liquid to the jar. I have no idea what it does. Sometimes Prometheus withholds knowledge from us, because we may learn much about one thing, while trying to pursue knowledge of another. After all, I came here hoping to learn about the culture and customs of this land, but I have had the unexpected boon of learning about the ways of dwarves and elves as well. Is it not amazing how Prometheus leads us to knowledge, and we do not notice?

After traveling a short distance, Vlad came running back, entreating us to be quiet. He said that he had spotted a group of at least forty orcs in the woods! We very carefully and quietly sneaked by them (Blades did not grumble so much this time).

When we came upon the road again, we soon started seeing people, of increasing frequency and variety. At first there were just shepherds, but soon we saw merchants and farmers. The merchants were of every imaginable race. I wonder if this town of Dun Coba is always this busy, or if the crowds are just stopping by on their way to the fair at Duma Faifni.

Much to our distress, Vlad determined that the Baroness Emain had already departed for Duma Faifni. Vlad suggested that we get fresh, faster horses and get underway quickly. We agreed, and found a place to meet later (Vlad hurried off to trade in our old horses and purchase new ones). After some discussion, we decided that, because horses are so outrageously expensive here, we should be prepared to help Vlad pay for horses; he could always pay us back when we had warned the Baroness (assuming some kind of reward would be forthcoming).

Unfortunately, our funds were not very liquid, being contained in various valuable items and little actual coin. So we set out to find a jeweler, as well as collect the bounty for the orcs we had killed.

We found a dwarf (who worked for a Cymbrian named Ossam) that seemed very interested in the orcish artifacts. We sold him that horrid statue, as well as 35 silver Klegoth coins, and a few other less interesting items we had picked up along the way. He asked us to bring any similar items we find directly to him. We agreed, and asked him for the name of a reputable jeweler or gemologist. He recommended one, and we had soon sold our gems, as well as collected the bounty for the orcs. We had so much money that we had to convert our bronze into gold! I hope that there is enough in my share to send another missive back to you.

Back at our rendezvous point, we found that Vlad had purchased several fine horses. We set out on the road, with Dun Coba at our backs, as quickly as possible. I am becoming used to the constant stopping and starting that "adventuring" seems to require. Indeed, I've noticed that we have all been sharpening our skills since we started traveling together. My frail body can now channel more of Prometheus' light than when I set out; I hope that I am worthy of his gifts!

All along the road were inns and taverns. After passing what we guessed to be the last one before the land became wild again, we stopped to camp. Taelsyn and Torin (what an odd pair!) walked back down the road a short distance to have a look at the last tavern we passed. They later told us that it had been filled with dwarves. I think it did Torin good to be with many of his own kind for a while. It will do me good to get some rest, so I now end today's writings.

May 14th

You may find it difficult to believe the events of which I am about to tell you, but I swear to you that I do not lie. I can scarcely believe it myself. As you can tell from my handwriting, my hands are still shaking.

This morning was no different from any other so far. We traveled without incident until the afternoon, when Vlad came back to tell us that he had learned of the location of the Baroness. She had stopped for the night at the keep of the Linden Tuatha, a local clan. The Linden tree is the symbol of the clan, but the clan has become weak as the Linden trees were slowly cut down or died off. Of course, we got there as quickly as we could. It started raining again, and it was night when we arrived at the gates of the small castle. We told Vlad to do the talking, since this was his idea. He seemed a little uncomfortable with that, but shouted for a guard anyway. He attempted to explain our situation, but seemed to be confusing the guard, so Taelsyn and I took over. The guard was concerned, and called for someone else. Soon a very portly man (apparently a priest of Dagda) waddled up and told us that everything was under control, and that the Baroness was in no danger. We pointed out to him that he had posted only two guards on the castle walls. He scoffed at us, and took his leave.

Not sure what to do, we walked down the hill away from the castle. After some discussion, we decided that it would be wise for Taelsyn and Vlad (being our most stealthy party members) to sneak into the fortress and look around. I felt a little guilty about trespassing on their property, but a life was at stake! They scaled the castle wall with little difficulty. Some time later, they came back and said that the place was virtually unguarded. They had hung rope down the castle wall, and we all climbed up the wall, turned the rope to the other side, and climbed down into the courtyard, behind the stables. Again we sent Taelsyn and Vlad to scout ahead. They sneaked through a back door, into the center keep (there was both an outer keep and a smaller, inner keep). Again they came back, saying that there were no guards until the second floor. We guessed that they had probably at least taken the minor precaution of housing the baroness on the second floor or in a tower, and so we walked up the stairs. The only guard that Taelsyn had seen had left his post to move farther down the hallway. Unsure whether to charge him or use stealth, I suggested that I cloak Taelsyn in False Knowledge--a sanctuary spell. It would give us a little more time to look around before being forced to fight our way in. Prometheus must have been watching over me closely tonight, for the spell worked perfectly. Taelsyn walked right past the guard, who even stepped aside to give him more room to pass!

We then heard the sound of a door opening, followed by Taelsyn wheezing "Gas!", and the sound of something hitting the floor. Deciding that Taelsyn was the something, Finis and I charged down the corridor, either to his rescue or our doom. Strangely, the dwarves were much more cautious, and only followed us after pondering other options for a moment.

I realize that I am going into more detail about events than I normally do, but I think that you will understand why I am so verbose when I finish my story. Bear with me!

The guard thought he was ready for me, but much to his surprise (and my own, I must admit), I struck him with my flail with such force that he staggered to the side, unable to react at all. I ran by him, hoping that Finis would deal with him. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw an open door to the right, with only Taelsyn's feet visible in the doorway (he was obviously lying in the doorway where he fell). I could not attend to him, however, because I was confronted with another guard. I held him off long enough for Vlad and the dwarves to catch up. The dwarves quickly dispatched the guard I had struck, and turned to deal with the second. I turned to the doorway, and saw inside a terrible creature. It looked like a nobleman, but with very pale skin. He leaned over a woman, whom I took to be the Baroness. Her arm he held over the edge of the bed, draining blood from it into a bottle. I realized immediately that this must be an undead--probably a vampire! Horresco referens! I raised my ring, and ordered the fiend to begone, but he only laughed at me. I am afraid that I am too weak a vessel to channel more than the smallest amount of Prometheus' power.

Vlad and Finis stood in the doorway with me. Vlad raised his flaming sword, and opened his right hand, in which he held a brightly glowing stone--a rock with continual light cast upon it. Finis took a deep breath, and charged bravely into the room, running straight for the Baroness. I followed him in. The vampire recoiled from the light for a moment, and Finis took the opportunity to sweep the Baroness into his arms. I cast a healing spell upon her, and we turned for the door. I could hear the sounds of combat continuing outside. The Vampire had turned again towards the doorway, and was fixing his stare upon Vlad--but he was not just looking at Vlad. It was something more. I hoped it was not a curse or charm of some kind. I have heard that vampires have such powers.

Realizing that we could do nothing to hurt such a creature, Finis used some of his precious breath (there was still gas in the air!) to say "protection from evil". For a moment I prepared to cast the spell upon the Baroness, hoping to at least keep the Vampire off of her, even if it killed the rest of us. Then I remembered--that ridiculous copper scroll! I grabbed it from my pack as quickly as possible, ripping the leather a little. Reading from the scroll was very easy, and fast. As I read the scroll, I felt the familiar sensation of magic flowing, but I could swear that I felt Prometheus' power adding to it. Perhaps it was just me, but I think he was actively helping us. In any case, the spell worked, and I immediately felt some relief from the oppressive evil that emanated from the vampire. The vampire cursed something I couldn't understand, then laughed. Torin charged in to guard our escape. We made it safely to the doorway, and then turned to help Blades, who was still fighting the second guard.

After subduing the guard, and tending to our wounded, we turned again to the vampire--only to find that he had disappeared. The poison gas had mostly dissipated. There were three servants lying on the ground around the bed, and we checked their condition. Fortunately, they had only been overcome by the gas, and not injured. The effect of the gas seemed to be temporary, and we managed to stir Taelsyn. He immediately noticed a passageway in the wall, with a skeleton wedged in it. Apparently the vampire had turned into a mist and floated into the room via this secret tunnel.

I will now return to being brief, as I have finished with the exciting part of the story. The sub-chief of the keep burst in, and we told him what happened. He was not happy, and had the whole keep up in arms in a moment. The priests of Dagda were awakened, and they came to tend the wounded. We were thanked several times, and the sub-chief seemed so impressed with our story that he wanted to hear it over and over again. The Baroness is now sleeping soundly, and it is unlikely that she will wake until tomorrow.

Taelsyn searched the skeleton in the crawl space, and found from a journal that it was a thief who had taken some coins from somewhere in the keep. He also had a magic rod, which projected various lighting effects. The coins (gold coins) were apparently poisoned, and Taelsyn was affected by them as well. A priest quickly neutralized the poison, however.

Speaking of priests, Barnrick, the fat priest that ignored our warning, is surely in for a serious dressing down when the chief of the castle returns. Why am I not surprised that the priests of other gods are more interested in food and personal comfort than in the well-being of other sentient creatures? Prometheus has set an example of how to care for our fellow beings; it is frustrating to see others so unaware of His sacrifice. While the portly priest snored in his bed, we narrowly averted a great disaster. How much easier would it have been if he had only listened to us! Perhaps Prometheus withholds knowledge from him for a reason.

We are staying in the castle tonight as honored guests. We will finally get some well-deserved rest, before resuming our journey. One thing puzzles me: In the journal of the skeletal thief was a riddle of some sort, suggesting that when the sun is right, the way to the treasure will be revealed on the Linden tree. We are not sure what this means. One of the rooms in this castle has a magnificent bronze and wood door, depicting a mighty Linden tree. I suggested that at a certain time of day, the sun may shine upon the door in such a way to reveal a secret passage. According to the sub chief, there was a treasure lost in the castle somewhere centuries ago (the "Linden treasure"). Perhaps we will investigate this tomorrow.

Now, I must rest. For once, I will not have to ask Prometheus for help or knowledge; I know that I will sleep very well tonight.


----------



## UtilityMaximizer (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for posting all this! I don't think anyone will have any questions, but I will check in from time to time to make sure. It's been a long time since I wrote all this, and my memory is foggy about the details now. I'm working on a new actual-play D&D podcast at the moment. I'll post something about it when I have more details.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, we've had 150 views so far so someone is reading...


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 19, 2017)

_author's note, in reply to a comment in 2001:  I'm glad you like the story. I can say with certainty that this is the best game in which I have ever participated.
Here is the next session:_

SESSION 4 

May 15th 
It has been a busy (and troubling) day! We woke early and began to explore the castle, both out of curiosity, and because we hoped to find the secret entrance that would lead us to the treasure. The sub-chief has told us that if we recover the treasure, his people will again prosper. After examining it carefully, we determined that the door with the Linden tree on it was not the entrance. Blades and Torin found a secret passage from the kitchen to the throne room, but that didn't help much. 

We met the Baroness in the afternoon. She thanked us for rescuing her, and rewarded us with twenty gold coins each! Surely I now have enough money to send a message from Duma Faifni. I must admit that I feel slightly overpaid. We were really just lucky (or we had some divine help--in either case, we really did not do very much). I suggested that we accompany the Baroness to Duma Faifni; everyone agreed, except Vlad. Vlad said that he must return to Dun Coba to rejoin his adventuring group, the "Lords of Telgar". He set out that afternoon. 

After searching the castle some more, we found a stained glass window on a wall, looking onto a statue of a woman pouring water into a fountain. The window portrayed a Linden tree and the sun shining down on it. Unfortunately, the window had been bricked over on the outside, so that no sunlight could come in. After some searching and a few calculations, I decided to cast light on the bricks behind the glass. We immediately noticed that the shadow of the tree fell on the statue, and the words "press my eyes" became immediately visible on it. We pressed the eyes of the statue, and a stone panel in the floor slid open, revealing a spiral stair. After notifying the sub-chief, who provided us with a quick meal and wished us well, we lighted torches, and carefully descended. 

I will spare you all the details of our underground adventure and begin summarizing. At the bottom was a room whose walls were hung with ancient tapestries depicting the history of the Linden Tuatha. We solved a riddle on one, which led us to a button. A secret passage opened when we pressed it, but we found that the stairway was now blocked behind us. There was also a door in the tapestry room with a sign that said "This way to the treasure". Of course, we ignored that door. 

Pressing on, we went down the secret passage into a room lit by two glowing globes and filled with plants of all kinds. Several inches of water sat covered the floor. Here we were attacked by a vile Yellow Musk Creeper--a giant plant with aggressive, poisonous flowers--and its bullywug zombies. After fending off the plant for a while, Blades, Torin, and myself all fell under the plant's enchantment. Unfortunately, the plant had Blades in its clutches for several minutes before Finis and Taelsyn managed to finish off the zombies and rescue us. Blades has obviously suffered a serious head injury from the vines that burrowed into his skull; we have to speak quite slowly to make him understand simple concepts. Hopefully we can find some means to restore his mental faculties. For now, he seems as effective at combat as ever. 

After recovering from the battle, we found a room filled with bird cages and, of all things, a fully stocked bar. A door in that room opened onto three Needlemen (creatures used by druids to guard important things--I wish we had known that at the time). We defeated the gaunt humanoids and found a druidic staff of some kind, which Finis took. 

We passed through the plant room again, and entered a passage on the other side. It was lined with statues, whose faces had been, well, defaced. As we reached the end of the passage we saw ahead a large room. The entrance was blocked by two large bipedal toads, and more than a dozen bullywugs. They jumped up and down and croaked a lot, but didn't seem openly hostile. I wanted to try a way to get by them peacefully, but couldn't think of one. We thought about getting the dead flowers of the Yellow Musk Creeper, and using them to frighten off the amphibians. They jumped up and down a lot when we brought them up, but didn't seem like they were about to leave. I should have protested more, or come up with a better idea, because we then proceeded to slaughter them. Taelsyn shot an arrow at them, and they jumped down the corridor at us, dying as Torin and Blades cut them down. After killing at least a dozen of them, the remaining bullywugs ran. I admit, I was caught up in the excitement of battle, and I am ashamed at having resorted to violence after such a feeble attempt at a non-violent solution. After all, they were just defending what they had, probably for centuries, considered their home. I hope that I can atone for my error. I worry that traveling with this group is tempting me to give in to simple, darker solutions to problems. 

We entered the room, and saw a large crack in the wall, into which the bullywugs had escaped. A large, empty Lomcor carapace lay on the floor; apparently it had dug the passageway and died down here. There was one door in the room, and we solved the riddle on it, pronouncing the word "tree". 

The door opened onto an incredible horde of treasure. We looked it over, and some of us took things. This upset me somewhat; after all, none of this was ours. If we were to have a reward, it would be given by the laird, not ourselves. I said something to this effect, suggesting that we should leave it here, or at least give it back as soon as we got out of here. Their reaction shocked me; several of them said that if we never told the laird what we found, he would never miss the things we took. They were suggesting that we steal! Deeply offended, I said "You will have to kill me to keep me from telling the sub-chief what we have found, and what you have taken." I was even more shocked when they looked at each other thoughtfully, as if they were actually considering how much trouble it would be to kill me! I could not believe it. Do they see me as nothing more than a dispenser of healing magic? Have they no sense of right or wrong? This deeply troubles me; I cannot continue traveling with a group that sees me as a tool to be cast aside when it becomes too inconvenient to deal with. Blades, however, cannot be held responsible for his actions, considering his current condition. I will have to think and pray further on this subject. 

We returned to the tapestry room, and tried pressing the button again. Fortunately, the secret passage closed and the stairway was again passable. The sub-chief and his men came charging down the stairs, thinking that we might need rescuing. He was elated to see us, and we told him of the treasure. I told him of the items that had been taken. He said that we would arrange our reward later. The doorway labeled "this way to the treasure" turned out to lead to a chest of poisoned, gold-plated (basically worthless) coins and a skeleton. 

The sub-chief insisted that we stay until the laird of the keep returns in four days. We agreed, although I regret being unable to accompany the Baroness to Duma Faifni. Finis gave what is, in my opinion, the most important part of the treasure to the sub-chief: a bag full of Linden tree seeds. This small tribe will surely return to greatness now. 

Our wounds were tended, and we returned to our room for rest. I could not sleep, and have spent much of the night traveling the grounds in thought and prayer. I will now try to get at least a little sleep. I have much thinking to do tomorrow. 

May 16th and 17th 
I have spent the past two days alone in quiet reflection. I am still unsure of what to do. I do not think the others have noticed my absence yet. I wish that I had another follower of the flame to speak with. Nothing of note has happened. 

May 18th 
I have come to the following conclusion: Tomorrow, I will pack my things, prepare to leave, sanctify a small room of the castle, and spend the day in prayer. By the end of the day, I will try to determine the will of Prometheus with an augury spell. I intend to ask "will I do well if I leave this group to travel alone to Duma Faifni?" The vague wording required by the spell means that a "Yes" answer could mean many things--it could mean that I will succeed in getting to Duma Faifni, or that I will make a lot of money along the way. Unfortunately, neither of those necessarily implies that I am pleasing Prometheus. On the other hand, a "No" answer suggests to me a clearer answer: stick with this group. Ultimately, the spell cannot decide for me; the decision is mine alone. Prometheus grant me the wisdom to make the correct decision. 

May 19th 
Laird Dolfdin arrived today, with his escort and a powerful wizard. The wizard identified our various magical items for us. Then, much to the pleasure of the others in our group, Laird Dolfdin offered us each a magical item from the treasure. He let Finis keep the druid staff, as Dolfdin would have no use for it (the druids are almost completely gone from these parts) and have another pick of the treasure as well. He also allowed Taelsyn to keep a spellbook that I found in a pool of water by the treasure room, as well as have another choice. I chose a candle that increases the amount of divine power that I can channel. I may use it later today when I cast the augury spell (it is only large enough to burn for about two hours, so I may want to conserve it for emergencies). 

However, in order to have our pick of the items, we agreed to carry a chest of the treasure to the keep (apparently the Linden Tuatha had been guarding this other tribe's treasure for them) of Kraty's Freehold. If I decide to leave the group, I will simply return the candle to Dolfdin and be on my way. 

I return now to my prayers. I will write more later today, after I have made my decision. 

It is now evening. I received no response to the augury. I considered leaving, but when we all realized that Vlad hadn't returned to say goodbye (he left days ago to sell the horses, saying he would immediately return), I decided that I should at least try to find out what happened to him. And if I'm going to go that far, I may as well stay with the group--for now. 

We left the keep in the early evening, going into the small town nearby. We've found out that Vlad was here, with someone. We'll look into it more in the morning. Tonight, we stay in an inn.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 21, 2017)

SESSION 5

May 20th 
After visiting a horse merchant, we found that Vlad had sold the horses and departed with someone named Maril, apparently willingly. We guessed that something must have come up, and trusted Vlad's judgement and ability to take care of himself. A sturdy dwarven pony caught our eyes; in need of a pack animal, we purchased it. 

Setting out for Kraty's Freehold, we began a day of uneventful travel. By afternoon we had reached the town of O'Mara, arranged around a large stone church of O'Mara. Apparently, they were having some kind of spring festival--a sort of warm-up for the fair at Duma Faifni, perhaps. There was dancing and joyous singing; a smile was on every face. Merchants and people of all kinds were there, and I was surprised when one spoke to me in fairly good Ionian! Apparently, Ionian merchants, like my father, are not uncommon here. We chatted for a while. The festivities seemed to be centered on something happening in the church, but I did not enter because entrance required paying a fee--and I did not want to have our church's money supporting other misguided religions. 
We went on our way, leaving town. By dusk we came upon a roadside Inn. The room rates were outrageous, so we sleep outside tonight. 

May 21st 
Our morning travels were uneventful, except for an encounter with some cheerful merchants, who sold Finis some boots. My sandals are dirty and worn, but I do not think I could easily become accustomed to boots. The sandals will do. 

In the afternoon we passed some very heavily armored men on horseback. Their hearty (and polite) greeting warmed my heart--I recalled the snobbish behavior displayed many days ago by the other riders we met on the road. It is good to meet friendly folk. 

At dusk we camped by a large statue, very similar to the one we encountered when we first began our traveling together. This one depicted the same woman and dragon, but the woman rode on the dragon's back. Together they fought a giant and a three headed reptile. Torin decided that the statues were the work of dwarves, and were probably enchanted (the dragon's wings seemed impossibly huge; normal stone would have cracked and fallen apart long ago under the stress). Many other groups have camped here, judging by the garbage and other signs they left. I anticipate a restful sleep. 

May 22nd 
The wind picked up today, blowing from the west. When the road split, we took the western path. The landscape has become more desolate; trees are sparse. The land is hilly, with the same kinds of boulders strewn about, but otherwise incredibly featureless. We have seen no one all day long. Even animals are seen less frequently. We have stopped by the long, winding road to camp. I now wake up Finis for his watch. 

May 23rd 
The land is depressing in its bleakness. The day was totally uneventful. We are running out of travelling stories to tell each other, and the silences sometimes become awkward. We are nonetheless making good time, although Torin's small bladder continues to slow our pace. He reminds me of an animal marking its territory. 
In the evening we stopped by a stream to camp. A most curious encounter then occured; a smaller-than-average dwarf was passing near our camp, carrying a huge block of stone on his back. It easily weighed a ton, possibly even two. We offered to let him camp with us, but he declined; he simply wanted a drink. Taelsyn grudgingly offered him some of the fine liquor he had discovered beneath the Linden Tuatha keep. The dwarf gruffly said his thanks (crushing my drinking cup before handing it back to me), and went on his way. What an odd fellow. 

May 24th 
The only event of note today was the crossing of a rickety bridge. We all made it across without incident, although I was quite worried that the weight of the pony would cause it to collapse. We did not make a fire tonight, for fear of attracting whatever creature might see the light. We would certainly be the only source of light for miles around. 

May 25th 
Days like today make me wonder why I ever left the temple. 

Today the winds stopped blowing from the West and started blowing from the North. As the morning went on, the wind became stronger and stronger until, by lunch-time, it was strong enough to slow our forward motion. Twigs and small stones blowing in the wind batter us as we march persistently forward. Oddly, most of them seem to strike Torin. 

In the early afternoon, we were attacked by a most unusual creature. It had the head of man, but a lion's body, bat wings, and a long tail with spikes on the tip. It roared at us, then jumped into the air, taking advantage of the gale-force winds, and almost instantly it was in our midst. It was a terrible fight, but the Dwarves gave it quite a beating. I tried out one of the spells I only recently acquired the ability to cast--a flame blade. It is quite effective. 

The wind had died down somewhat by the time we made camp. While setting up the camp, a loud roaring noise echoed through the area, filling Taelsyn, Finis, and myself with a supernatural fear. I do not remember exactly what happened, but I have managed to piece together the night's events from the stories of the others. Taelsyn, Finis, and I ran off from the camp, Finis and I in one direction, and Taelsyn in another. The dwarves and the pony were left behind. When the fear wore off, Finis and I found our way back with the aid of a light spell. We returned to the camp to find the dwarves and the pony gone. I started a fire to aid Taelsyn's return to camp, while Finis tried to follow the tracks of the dwarves with the light spell. I soon heard him call for me, and we found Torin and Blades chasing some orcs. The orcs had shot several arrows into Torin, but the dwarves had exacted some revenge. Blades went down, but Torin and Finis managed to finish them off before I even got there. 

I returned to the camp, and checked up on the pony. While stoking the fire, I was surprised by a voice behind me. It sounded like Taelsyn, but at the same time, it was different. I turned around, and it was indeed Taelsyn, but something was wrong. He did not know me; he had never even heard of Ionia. I quickly surmised that Taelsyn was possessed by a ghost, albeit a polite one. He said that he was Palimor Raven of the Fitzgerald Tuatha. I explained who we were, and where we were going. He was extremely upset when I told him that we had a druid in the party. He said that he was killed by a druid over 200 years ago, in this area. I tried to tell him that Finis was not so bad, although he remained skeptical. He does seem to trust me. In any case, we have again altered our path. I am glad that Palimor explained his situation to me before the rest of the group returned; I think the others would not have acted so peaceably towards him. They seemed to be willing to follow my advice. 

In any case, we have again altered our path. Palimor says that his love, Esmerelda, awaits him in the keep of the Fitzgerald Tuatha, which is called Morningstar. He did not seem concerned that over 200 years had passed since he had last seen her. We are now headed northeast, I think. It is becoming difficult to keep track of where we are on Vlad's map. 

It is very late now, and we must rest for the night, no matter how much Palimor wants to press on. I think he has a good heart, but, by the heavenly flame, he is stubborn! 

May 26th 
This uneventful day was spent in conversation with Palimor. Poor Finis hangs toward the back of the party, to stay out of Palimor's way. I'm acting as something of a messenger between the two. Finis tells me what he wants to know, and I try to work his questions into conversation with Palimor. 

I've found out a great deal about the history of Ailech. It is sometimes difficult to understand Palimor because of the archaic form of Cimbrian he uses, but I have found that he was an elven soldier in the employ of what eventually became Midhe. At the time it was merely the nothern part of Great Kingdom. Palimor battled the forces of Maleconia in the late 600's and early 700's, along with other elves, humans, and Wolfen. However, the Letgur Empire attacked the Maleconian Empire in 735. The emperor of the Maleconian Empire, Ivantosk the Boldhammer, sued for peace. Maleconia gave up is claim to the areas now called Jyvaskyla, Hibernia, and Verdheim. Palimor believes that these conflicts, and the division of territories, helped bring about the end of the Great Kingdom. 

That is enough history for today. It is difficult to converse with Palimor; he is very distracted. Reaching Morningstar is the only thing he thinks about clearly. 

May 27th 
The amazing pace that we are keeping is taking a toll on all of us, except Palimor. We have traveled straight and quickly. We came upon a wide stream in the afternoon. While attempting to find a way across, Torin was attacked by a gigantic frog. Torin killed it, but not before it managed to get the tip of its sticky tongue stuck to Torin's chest. We barely managed to keep him from floating off downstream with the frog carcass. Eventually, we bridged the stream by laying fallen trees across it. 

While encamped, we spotted a giant walking through the trees in the distance. He didn't see us, and we weren't about to point ourselves out to him (despite Blade's protests). 

I managed to get more information from Palimor today. Apparently, the peace agreement caused even more problems. After the orcish Klegoth Imperium was destroyed, there was no one left to fight (fighting the Eternal Kingdom of the Elves of Valestri would be folly). The people of the Great Kingdom were trying to absorb the new land and people. This caused conflict between tuathas. Their obsession with tribal honor, the tendency toward violence that the wars had bred into them, turned disagreements over land rights into small wars. Only the Druids of Condatis and some other priesthoods stayed out of the fighting. 

Palimor is intimately familiar with all of these conflicts, and he must have recounted every last one of them. My head is swimming with names and places, victors and winners, gains and losses. It is a sad tale.

May 28th 
More dull, straight, featureless, tiring travel. Only Palimor's tales lighten the boredom. 

Despite the petty conflicts between the tuathas, the Great Kingdom might have survived, if it were not for the cataclysmic events of 786. 

Myshara was a beautiful half-elven queen, and wife of the noble Uth-Dragus MacCuil. She betrayed his trust and slept with his younger brother, Lorthwren the Brave. I do not understand why people do such cruel things to each other! Their affair was aided by Prince Trell'dem, a young lord and advisor of Uth-Dragus. 

A knight, Opcord Magnus, revealed the affair to the King. In a rage, he sought out his brother, who dallied with his wife in the Forests of Alba. Uth-Dragus found and fought his brother, and would have killed him, if not for the intervention of a druid. The druid saved both Lorthwren and Myshara. Returning his castle, Uth Dragus demanded the death of his brother, but for reasons unknown, the council of Condatis refused to cooperate. Uth-Dragus sent a group of elite guards to retrieve his wife and brother, and they were killed, apparently by the druids. Palimor, however, seems to think someone else may have been responsible, but he will not elaborate. 

May 29th 
About an hour after waking up and continuing our journey this morning, a faint droning noise began. Finis went ahead to check it out. He reported that it was a seven foot tall green humanoid, with holes in it (through which the wind was whistling) and sunlight glinting off the dew on its surface. We gave it a wide berth, avoiding it altogether. 

We crossed a major road this afternoon. I suspect that we are somewhere between Findabair and Tea Mur (which tells us little). If we become totally lost, we can at least head due south until we hit a road, then follow the road to a city. 

May 30th 
The sky became overcast today, but no rain fell. The weather seems uncertain whether to enter the warmth of spring, or remain in the wet cool of winter; it has chosen to remain a cautiously moderate temperature. This is excellent traveling weather. Unfortunately, I find little comfort in the weather. 

Palimor continued his story today. It seems that the King sent his army into the forests, under the leadership of Trell'dem. Apparently, the King had not learned of Trell'dem's duplicity. A bloody battle in the forest broke out. All of this blood was spilt over one woman's infidelity! The King soon received word that Myshara had been killed in the fighting, and Lorthwren, who had formerly sought to appease his brother, swore eternal hatred for him. With no hope of negotiating a peaceful solution, each side began collecting allies. By the end of the year, almost all the tuathas had either sided with Uth-Dragus or Lorthwren. The War of Dissolution had begun. 

May 31st 
Torin spotted some orcs today while scouting ahead. He gave chase, but they filled him with arrows and then ran away (easily outpacing the dwarves). I was hoping that our avoidance of many creatures had taught them that discretion is the better part of valor; apparently, dwarves must have that lesson literally beaten into their head (or at least, these dwarves must). 

The sad end of Palimor's story came today. With the war begun, and all the tuathas on one side or the other, Midhe became the domain of Lorthwren. With the backing of the druids, he fought to defend Midhe, and both sides suffered horrendous losses. Connaught was allied with the King; they had many powerful artifacts and "animas" that wreaked havoc on Midhe and Ailech. Trell'dem, with the support of priests, the Wild Dwarves, and the nation of Midhe, broke away from Connaught in 794. Connaught, led by Uth-Dragus, could not spare the forces necessary to reclaim the rebelling province. 

The war continued, and whole tuathas were wiped out. The newly acquired lands were left to fend for themselves, and chaos seemed certain to spread throughout the entire region. Palimor says that he was killed in 795, as he traveled to Ailech to lead his people to a safer place. He had left the forces of Midhe for this purpose, as it was feared that many groups, from priests to Wolfen, were trying to take control of Ailech to form their own state. Palimor's own unit was ordered to the border of Ailech; the only possible reason for this was an attack on Ailech. Not wishing to attack an ally and possibly his kin, Palimor and many others left the Midhe army. They had been moving south through the desolation known as Izmalkor, when a Cimbrian with a dark beard and mustache rode a flaming chariot down at him. He hurled flame at the elves, striking Palimor down. It was May 5th. Palimor has haunted these hills ever since. 

I asked him several questions about the druids, and their possible motives for attacking elves. He said that Druids were powerful before all the conflict started, but became even more so when Midhe formed. Prior to the War of Dissolution, the Druids had split the power with the King and lairds, acting as advisors, but not ruling the people. In Midhe, the druids held almost complete political power, although they claimed to act in the name of King Lorthwren. 

One faction of Druids, the Hal Seinn, discouraged cooperation between druids and other races--especially elves, wolfen, and halflings. It is conceivable that these druids saw those races as a threat to their political power, as they know much of the lore of the druids. I wondered whether the druids might be trying to promote the balance by striking down good creatures. Palimor suggested that there was plenty of evil about, as is always the case during war--which is itself an act of evil. He has an excellent point; killing good elves would certainly not help to restore the balance. 

Out of curiosity, I asked Palimor how well the various races got along in his day. He seemed confused by the question. Eventually, he said that the races got along well enough, although they tended to live in their own neighborhoods. They worked and lived together. His own tuatha was small, but friendly with several human villages. Some humans and half-elves even lived in Morningstar. 

I hope that the tale of our adventure in this wilderness has a happier ending than Palimor's. 

June 1st 
As I write this, I wonder if this will be the last thing I ever write. I plan to ask the others to get these pages to you, if I should fall. 

It is the first day of the festival at Duma Faifni, and I am stuck out here, in the middle of nowhere. It seemed that we would never get anywhere, when suddenly, just before lunch time, the tip of a white tower became visible above some hills. We crested the hills, to see a both inspiring and terrible sight. The valley was incredibly beautiful; a stream ran through it, healthy trees grew green and tall, and the white tower stood majestically upon a hill in the middle of it all. 

But a second look brought a sense of crushing defeat. The tower was in shambles. Trees grew up around it, some of them with branches punched straight through the walls of the tower (and I do mean punched--the trees were obviously made to attack the tower somehow). The remains of an elven village, or some other kind of complex, lay in ruins around the tower. A single, lonely wind chime sounded its sombre tone. Palimor was crushed, but I tried to comfort him, and encourage him to find out what happened. He became determined to solve this mystery. 

While investigating the ruins, I asked Finis if druidic magic was responsible for the trees' attack on the tower. Finis said he had no doubt of it. I relayed this information to Palimor, asking him not to overreact. He didn't seem to hear the last part; he immediately turned on Finis. I thought he was sure to attack the druid, but I asserted myself (much to my own surprise) and said "I told you not to overreact!" He actually listened to me, and apologized to Finis! I am glad no other opportunities for conflict came up; I doubt that I could restrain him a second time. 

In one of the ruined buildings we were attacked by the undead remains of two humanoids. Hoping that my improved abilities would allow me to channel enough power to order them away, I tried to turn them. I failed. I am beginning to see the pattern of surprise success and failure as possibly a sign of Prometheus' wisdom. He surprises me with successes to let me know that I am capable of doing well. He surprises me with failures to keep me humble. 

Fortunately, Blades and Torin dispatched the undead with ease. Unfortunately, they got right back up again. A supernatural fear--a terror of seeing the invincible dead--struck many of us, including myself, and we ran away. When we came to our senses, we returned to the area near the undead. We debated various plans to get rid of them,and eventually decided on using Torin's magical warhammer, although he is not very skilled with it. Many undead and supernatural creatures that cannot be affected by ordinary weapons can be affected by enchanted weapons, as you probably know. 

Torin struck down one creature, but was in turn struck down by the other. Blades ran in to finish the job. I must say, they haven't been accidentally hitting each other and breaking their weapons quite so often, as of late. 

After finding a ring under a stone, and determining that it was probably enchanted, we renewed our search. I tried the ring on, but nothing seemed to happen. Perhaps it will become useful later. 

While searching, a large tree attacked us! Roots shot up through the ground, entangling us. It seemed particularly interested in Finis, pulling him toward what seemed to be a face, with a huge mouth. I summoned a handful of the Holy Fire, to fling at the tree in desperation, but Palimor began to shout at the tree in Elvish. We ceased our attacks, and simply tried to free ourselves. The tree eventually let us go, explaining that it was set here by the elves to guard the area. It said that its name was Grayleth Greenwarder. 

After a while, a picture of what happened here emerged. Apparently, a druid flying on a flaming chariot swooped out of the sky (as he did at Palimor), and ordered the trees to attack the Elves. The Elves were slaughtered, and those that were not (or perhaps the spirits of those killed) were imprisoned under the tower. The tree said the druid's name was Bartok Oaklore. 

To free the elves, we had to locate three animals, each with a white blaze on their heads: a bear, a fish, and a hawk. Each held within it a key to open the passageway to the elves. We merely had to get them all into the tower at the same time. Of course, we had no idea how we were to do this. The tree didn't have any ideas, either. 

We first went for the hawk. It nested atop a steep hill, near the tower. I tried to climb, but having no experience, couldn't even get higher than ten feet. Torin gave it a try, and successfully reached the top. He apparently befriended the animal (he has "a way" with animals), as it hopped right onto his arm. He began his climb down, and the hawk hopped onto his shoulder. About one-fourth of the way down, Torin slipped and fell in a terrible jumble of arms and legs. He survived the fall, but barely so. We did what we could for him, and the hawk glided gracefully down to land by his side. We helped Torin into the tower, and left him there while we went to get the bear. 

The bear was hiding in a cave nearby. Prometheus granted me the knowledge of its language, but it was not going to budge. I gave the knowledge to Palimor, but he could not persuade it to help either. I eventually bribed it with some rations. We led it to the tower, where Torin and I fed it from the supplies on the pony. 
The others went to find the fish. I soon heard screams and shouts, and rushed to see if I was needed. I arrived just in time to see a badly wounded blades deliver an incredible blow to a giant crustacean. I swear, he fairly cleaved the thing in half with one swing! Palimor caught the fish with a makeshift fishing pole, and I ran back to the tower with it. 

As soon as I lay the fish on the tower floor, all three animals died. They had been imprisoned here, immortal, far too long. A door immediately opened in the floor, and Palimor jumped down before any of us could react. Following him down, we saw an elvish woman materialize in the dark stone room. She seemed not to be fully present--translucent is the only way I can think of to describe her. She and Palimor touched foreheads. Palimor turned and gave us his sincere thanks, and told us that a reward was located under some stones to the left. Before we could ask him where we were (or how to get to the nearest town), Palimor was gone, and Taelsyn collapsed. 

We made sure Taelsyn was all right, then inspected the treasure. A fine long sword lay under an elven cloak with a moonstone clasp. Also present was a suit of elven chain mail--that famous lightweight armor--as well as a magic ring, and some elvish arrows. We distributed the items, and I found that the ring bestowed upon the wearer the ability to make incredible leaps. I gave Taelsyn the first ring we found (which we suspect provides a small measure of protection to the wearer). 
After climbing out of the secret room, we returned to tell Grayleth Greenwarder what had happened. He listened intently, and seemed happy that all had ended well. He then gave us the cryptic message "Orcs are coming". He could tell us nothing more; he only knew that orcs, possibly in large numbers, were approaching.

We are wounded, and almost without rations (thanks to the bear). This position is not very defensible. We are neither fit for defending from an attack, nor a siege. Even fleeing is a risky proposition, because of our short supplies. I am unsure what we can do. I still have a few cards left to play--a cure serious wounds scroll, for example. But the situation does not look good. If this turns out to be my last writing, and if it should reach you somehow, I ask you to tell my parents what happened, and tell them I love them. I hope that I have served Prometheus well. Perhaps I am being melodramatic, but I sense we are in great danger. If we should all fall, I plan to send the pony off, with these pages attached. I hope that someone finds him. Praise to the Light-Bringer!


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2017)

SESSION 6 

Obviously, I am still alive, or else this is really the writing of a well-educated orc with a penchant for sick jokes. We rested some, and Taelsyn came to his senses. We discussed the distribution of the treasure more, and decided that it would be most efficient if I were to wear the elven chain (because I am in combat more often), Taelsyn were to wear the Jump ring (so that he would not have to memorize the spell), and Torin tried out the protection ring. 

Taelsyn climbed a short distance up the tower to the remains of a floor about ten feet off the ground. Looking out a window, he reported that there were no orcs in sight. We decided that we should get some rest, so we lay down in the room under the tower. Grayleth promised to wake us if orcs approached. 

That night, Finis was awakened by a root poking him in the shoulder. He woke us up, and told us that he heard voices. Taelsyn's used his keen hearing to determine that they were orcs, scouting around the tower--probably no more than four. We decided to stay hidden. The voices soon drifted away. Taelsyn put on Finis' cloak and scouted around, but found nothing. Grayleth told us that he had moved the pony into the forest when he heard the orcs coming. Hopefully, they don't even know we're here. We're going to try going back to sleep. 

June 2nd 
We woke to a bright, sunny morning. Grayleth told us where we could collect some berries for provisions, and Finis caught some fish. I picked as many strawberries as I thought we could stomach (they are still green). I was gone longer than I thought; by the time I had returned, the others had already searched the valley for fallen wind chimes--apparently Grayleth missed their music. The chimes soon rang cheerily through the valley, for the first time in centuries. I am glad we did something to repay Grayleth for his help. We soon packed our supplies, thanked him again, and headed east. 

We have traveled through the entire day without rest. We are now camped on a hilltop, by a large boulder. Although we are not all fully recovered from our injuries, we are in much better shape than before. If the orcs catch up to us, however, we will not last long. 

June 3rd 
Disaster truly struck us today; we lost a friend and valued ally. May Prometheus protect his soul. 

In the earliest hours of the day, long before the sun was even close to rising, a patrol of four orcs approached our camp. Torin was keeping watch; he woke us when he heard their voices. We prepared for a fight, taking cover, and preparing our ranged weapons. Taelsyn slipped off into the dark. As the orcs came close, Finis illuminated two of them with a spell he calls "faerie fire". We opened fire on them with our bows and slings. They seemed somewhat confused, and the dwarves charged them. It was a terrible fight, and Blades was knocked unconscious by a terrible blow. One of the orcs drew a horn and blew it loudly before I could stop him. 
We eventually killed them all, but we knew that many more would be close behind. We did what we could for Blades, which was not much, lay him on the pony, and ran as fast as we could. When the sun was close to rising, we stopped again by a pile of rocks on a hill. We hoped that the orcs would not pursue us during the day, as they hate the sun's light. We placed Blades and Finis (who was also in bad shape) in the shelter of the rocks, and sat down to rest. 

A loud scream was soon heard, and the sound of a horn blowing. The horn's note was quickly cut off, however. The scream sounded just like the noise that frightened us so, the night when Taelsyn was possessed. Worried that whatever it was might come for us next, Taelsyn went to find out what it was. He stealthily walked into the darkness. 

We should not have let him go alone--we should at least have given him the elven cloak. We soon heard the scream again, and then saw the "noon" effect of Taelsyn's wand of illumination go off. Torin and I immediately charged toward the bright light. 

As we neared the area, I cast an Aid spell on Torin, and he drank the potion of heroism. We charged down into the area between several hills, above which the bright light had appeared. 

A terrible creature awaited us there. It was a giant cat-like monster, with intelligent, malevolent eyes. It roared again, and charged us. This time we were not affected by its roar--that trick will not work on us again. I noticed several of Taelsyn's arrows sticking out of its side, as well as some slashes (probably from orcish weapons). Its most notable wound was on its head--it looked as if it had been hit by something very heavy, or run into something at full speed (it can move at a remarkable rate). Taelsyn must have given it quite a fight. 

Torin resolutely braced himself for the charge, and Prometheus granted me a flame blade. Twice did I strike the creature, but it did not fall. It hit us as well, but the blows were not as bad as I feared they would be. It growled at Torin, and seemed about to pounce on him, but Torin roared back at it (which is also a frightening sound!) and swung mightily with his battle axe. The blow was incredible--he took its head right off in one blow! He spent a short period of time shouting at the carcass, and we began to look for Taelsyn. 

Sadly, we soon found his partially-eaten remains. There was nothing we could do for him. I took his ring, some rations, his spellbook and other papers, and whatever other useful things I could find, said a brief prayer for him, and then used my flame blade to cremate his remains. I'll be damned if I'll let those orcs get their hands on him! I wish we had time to give him a proper burial, but we would be joining him unless we moved quickly. 

Returning to the camp, we set out yet again. When the sun was high in the sky, we decided we could go no further. We lay down, again by some rocks, and slept. 
When evening fell, we resumed our flight. Although Taelsyn did not talk often, it seems strange to be traveling without him. Nonetheless, we must press on. While walking through a valley, we found the remains of a wolf, apparently crushed by one of the huge stones lying about. Worried that giants were around (giants with good aim, as well), I suggested that we should get away from here quickly. It was at that moment that Torin, back at the entrance to the valley, shouted "The boulders are rolling down the hill towards you, and you're blissfully unaware!" Although we were somewhat confused by the strange wording of the warning, we collected our wits quickly enough to notice that all the boulders, which were previously just lying about, were indeed rolling toward us! We dodged several of them and breathed sighs of relief. Then we realized the boulders were turning around and heading towards us again! Obviously, these were living creatures of some sort. Noting that they had difficulty going uphill, we ran up the rims of the valley. Once we reached the tops (Finis on one side, I on the other), the boulders seemed to lose interest. The dwarves wisely avoided the valley, and we went on our way. Hopefully, the valley will trap a few orcs, if they are still following us. 

We will continue to march through the night, after a brief stop for dinner. Our thoughts are all on Taelsyn. 

June 4th 
Most of today has been spent in rest. It became cloudy in the evening. As we prepared to set out again, we heard a loud roar above us, like a lion, and the flapping of huge wings, but we saw nothing. 

After traveling for a couple hours, we came upon a ruin--really just a stone doorway leading into a hill, actually--with "Hiisi" written on the entrance. Finis tells us that he was a nature god of the local pantheon (the "tuatha Daydonnan"). The druids have been taught that he is an evil nature god, but Finis is skeptical about these teachings. I must admit, I am curious about what lies inside, but the door is guarded with glyphs and wards, so entering could be very dangerous. We also have little reason, besides curiosity, to go in. So we will have to pass up this opportunity. Tonight must be spent on the move. 

June 5th 
My prayers have been answered! Apparently, we passed over a road during the night. Torin was keeping watch while we rested, and suddenly woke us, shouting "A wagon! A wagon!". And there it was! A wagon, pulled by horses, with at least one person riding on it. 

Torin and I immediately threw our weapons on the ground, and broke into a run towards it. The driver, a middle-aged man, seemed somewhat alarmed, but we showed him our empty hands and begged for assistance. He told us that he was Selimar, a merchant, traveling to Duma Faifni with his son, Altair, and his daughter, Espara. We are only two days north of Duma Faifni! 

The kind man could tell that we were travel-weary, and offered to allow us to ride on his wagon. In exchange, we would guard him on his journey. Of course, we happily accepted the offer and collapsed into his wagon. Thank you, Prometheus! We have been delivered. 

We rode until we reached the small town of Longmire. The journey was uneventful, although Selimar did tell us that the cat-creature is called a "caterwaul". 
Tonight, we rest comfortably in the Inn of the White Knight. After putting the pony in a stable, and making sure that everything was fine, I went immediately to bed. This has been the most exhausting ordeal of my entire life! It is only early afternoon, but I will sleep soundly. 

Unfortunately, I was not to get as much rest as I desired. In the evening, I was awakened by the sound of a man shouting "Stop thief! Help! My gold!" and so on. Groggily, I grabbed my flail and went to the door. A crowd had gathered around a large Cimbrian, who was on the verge of hysteria. I called to Finis for help, and tried to determine what was happening. 

After making certain that no one left the hallway onto which all the rooms opened (and making sure that Torin guarded our room, with our possessions), we pieced together what happened. The man was sleeping, when he heard a noise, woke up, heard the door open, and jumped out of bed. His chest (holding 500 gold coins) was missing, so he ran into the hallway crying for help. A large, dark-skinned man (obviously not a Cimbrian) informed me that the lock was destroyed with acid. When we looked in the room, the chest was, to our surprise, sitting right there on the floor. It was, of course, empty. However, Finis found a piece of fleece nearby, which did not belong to the victim. 

After searching the entire area, both with people and by magic, we found nothing, except that all the rooms were in every way identical. Then the tall dark-skinned man (who said his name was Suleiman) pointed out that the victim's room had an extra chair! I suspected that some kind of illusionary magic was at work, but none of us could find the flaw in the illusion. We assured the innkeeper that he would be compensated, then destroyed both chairs in the fireplace (surely, if one was the thief, he wouldn't let us throw him in a fire). Nothing unusual happened to the chairs, but a cry from down the hall told us that something had happened in the room. 
We rushed down to the victim's room, and found two large bags of gold sitting on the floor. One obviously had a handful of gold missing from it. Finis, who had been guarding the room, lay on the floor, knocked unconscious. It was then that we heard Torin saying "Hey, where are you going?", and a fight broke out. Leaving the room, we saw Torin standing over a man, cowering on the ground. Gold coins were scattered on the ground around him. The crowd of onlookers pummeled him into complete submission. We searched him, and found thief's tools in the heel of his boot, as well as spell components, and a piece of fleece. The innkeeper notified the local law enforcement, and the large man, happy to have his gold back, rewarded us for our trouble. The thief was finally dragged away, whining and complaining. But just for the briefest of moments, he stopped, and winked at me--as if he were the loser of a game, tipping his hat respectfully to the victor. I shook my head, taking it upon myself to be ashamed of his behavior, as he obviously felt no shame. 

Now, I will go to bed. And I pray that no one else gives me cause to wake early--my patience is wearing thin.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 27, 2017)

SESSION 7 

I awoke again about an hour later, as Torin knocked on the door to tell me they were going to sleep outside, in order to save money. Feeling much less grumpy, I offered to sleep outside with them and take a watch. After sleeping in the inn for six hours, I feel much better. I'm finishing my watch, although I'm not sure if I'll be able to sleep now. 

June 7th 
I was able to sleep after all. Finis woke us, once again, with a song to the sun. At least his singing is improving. We ate a hearty breakfast in the inn, and were joined in our meal by Suleiman, the man who helped us last night. I think he must be from the Western Samadhi, judging by his accent and dark skin. Suleiman offered to join us on our journey, saying that he's good with a sword. I don't doubt it; he looks as if he could lift Selimar's wagon! 

Our journey has been quite enjoyable, for a change. Altair and I discussed mathematics for most of the day (because he is a merchant, he has some knowledge of accounting, and therefore, a little mathematics). I am especially interested in the system the Cimbrians use to represent numbers. Rather than using our relatively awkward system of adding and subtracting amounts from each other to represent a single number, they simply use one symbol to represent that number. At first, I thought that such a system would be silly, as there are of course infinite numbers to represent. But they have an ingenious pattern that avoids this difficulty. I hope to write a treatise on it someday, as it certainly makes most calculations much easier to perform. 

The others have passed the day talking to Suleiman. I did not hear much of the conversation, but I have gathered that his full name is Suleiman Matar al-Qazim, and he is from Hejaz. I thought I heard him say that he is a former slave, but I'm not sure (on a side note, I have seen no signs of that evil practice in any of these lands). They worship only one god in Hejaz, Shai'allah, but it is unclear to me whether they believe all other gods are false, or whether they believe theirs is simply the most powerful. 

We are now in a caravan of ten carts and wagons, traveling to Duma Faifni together. There is much singing and dancing, and a smile is on every face. Lunch was a truly merry affair. I ate mine quickly, so that I would have time to search the area for useful herbs before we set off again. 

This afternoon we were joined by a man in white robes, riding a beautiful horse. Selimar tells me that the man is a Wizard of the White School. Blades struck up a conversation with him. We were worried that Blades would, in his somewhat dimwitted state, say something that would offend the wizard, but I think the wizard took a liking to him. He told us that his name is Xavier, from Ivalo. We made small talk, and he rode off to greet the others in the caravan. 

By late afternoon, the fields of grass had been replaced by fields of flowers. We soon reached the small town of Concord, where we stopped for the night. The Ale and Pipe is the local inn, and we are sleeping in the common room tonight. There are some elves here, and I decided to ask them what I should do about the elven chain Palimor gave us, and that we considered Taelsyn's. They seemed very interested in how we acquired the armor, so I told them of our encounter with Palimor. They concluded that Palimor had meant for the mail to be a gift to the whole party, so I could keep it without fear of angering the elves. The elves wanted to hear more of our adventures, so they bought me a fine meal and a drink, and we chatted the night away. Some halflings joined us soon after I began our story. What a merry day it has been! 

I'm going to bed now. Blades has decided to sleep outside with the flowers, for some reason. I can't imagine what must be going through his head. 

June 8th 
Dearest Brethren, 
Praise to the light-bringer! Gloria in excelsis Prometheo! I hope all is well at the temple. I have recently sent another packet of my writings to you, via a merchant. Today is the first day in my new log. 

We awoke to a bright sunny morning, and quickly prepared to go. After packing our belongings onto the wagon, we noticed that Blades was nowhere to be seen. Searching the area, we found two things: One, flowers are apparently the chief product of Concord, as there are huge fields of them planted on every square foot of available soil. Two, Blades had wandered around the valley in the night. Torin, after being pursued by an unfriendly dog, found him and brought him back. We were soon on our way. 

It was another happy day of travel. In the early afternoon, we came upon a river, and followed it for about an hour. Cresting a small hill, we finally saw Duma Faifni. It sat by a lake, on a large hill. Huge throngs of people were gathered around it. Music and strange smells drifted up toward us. The colors are almost blinding--many bright banners are flown, and the style of clothing can be politely described as "flashy" (gaudy and vain would be a better words). Camps surround the city for a radius of half a mile. The road was congested with travelers, and our progress slowed to a crawl. A large makeshift building outside the city served as the temporary headquarters of the Red Branch Knights (the King's knights). Selimar said that he had business to attend to, so he took his leave. We thanked him for his trouble and made our way toward the city gates. 

Although the city has put on its best face for the festival, Blades and Torin pointed out that the newer buildings are in poor condition, especially compared to the fine construction of the older buildings. Still, the merry spirit of the city overwhelms whatever architectural flaws the buildings have. 

Soon after making our way through the gate we heard the whinny of a horse, and a man cried out. The crowd parted in a panic, as a horse charged through, dragging a man behind it! The man had his foot caught in the stirrup, and try as he might, could not get loose. We sprung into action, with Torin charging forth to calm the horse (as I've mentioned, he has a way with animals), as I jumped to grab the reins. Blades, however, finally revealed the degree to which that foul plant had injured his mental faculties. He drew his sword and swung at the horse's leg, striking it. This, of course, caused the horse to panic again, just as we were calming it down. Torin nonetheless managed to calm it, and we made sure Blades did not swing again. I healed the horse's wounds, and we apologized to the rider for Blades' actions. He seemed unsure of whether to thank us or not (but he did). He walked away quickly, leading the horse. 

We went about trying to secure an inn, but after a brief attempt at bargaining (and finding that it cost upwards of fifty bronze a room), we decided that we could simply sleep outside. After designating the Merchant Quarter's Gate as a meeting point, we agreed to rendezvous at dusk. I went to look for Ionian merchants, and the others went their own ways. 

I soon found a large group of Ionian merchants. They were as happy to see me as I was to see them, and they invited me to return with them to their pavilion. They were finishing a busy day of selling and buying, and were returning for dinner and rest. I chatted with a man on the way back. He seemed kind enough, but I soon discovered that most of the Ionians derisively refer to the Cimbrians as "goats". Apparently they see them as an inferior race. I find this disgusting. We must educate our fellows; the Cimbrians are different, but not inferior. They have shown me great kindness (for the most part) since I first arrived in Alcyone. 

At the pavilion, I found a merchant named Glaucon who says that he is returning to Demopolis after the festival! He seems to be a good man, and does not refer to the Cimbrians as "goats". I asked him if he would be willing to carry this log with him, and take it to you at the temple. He quickly volunteered, saying that it would be an honor. We spent a great deal of time chatting, sharing the stories of our travels here, and sharing fine Ionian food and wine. How I miss home! I gave him enough money to hire a guard for his trip to the sea. I don't have enough gold for him to hire a guard for the whole journey, so pray for his safety! When and if he gets there, I suggest that he be rewarded for his efforts on our behalf. 

I took my leave of the Ionians, and returned to the Merchant's Quarter Gate. There I met Torin, Finis, and Suleiman. I was about to ask where Blades was, when we heard some shouting around a corner. Torin and I went to investigate, while Finis distracted a local town guard with idle conversation. 

Looking around the corner into an alley, we saw a boy, perhaps twelve years old, on the ground, his face bloodied. Three large Cimbrians stood over him, promising to pummel him for trying to steal from them. Torin and I suggested that it was not their role to dispense justice. This didn't persuade them, and they ordered us to leave. We didn't, and they attacked. I cast a flame blade, and this frightened one man off. Torin struck the other two on the head with the flat of his battle axes, knocking them unconscious (a very difficult thing to do!). 

The child seemed to be all right. I asked him if he had tried to steal from one of the men. At first he denied it, but after a stern look, he admitted it. Then he claimed that he had a poor sister to feed, but when that failed to elicit sympathy from us, he seemed defeated. I tried to explain to him that stealing is wrong. Finally, he apolagized, and seemed sincere. I asked him if he needed a job (I intended to offer him one, although I have no idea what he could do for us), but he said he had one at an inn. 

Much to our surprise, he said that he could get us rooms at the inn, which was called "The Slippery Eel". Although we didn't like the sound of the name, it was better than sleeping outside again. The boy, whose name was Balstead, took us straight to the inn. The owner, Braggi (who is from the Free Cities), thanked us for protecting Balstead, and offered us rooms. We agreed,of course. 

Torin told us that he and Blades had met an old dwarf friend, Oomosh. Oomosh was creating a piece of armor to enter into a contest, the prize of which was 1000 gold pieces! Blades, who is an expert armor-smith, agreed to help create a helmet, for half of the prize. 

This was especially important because, earlier in the day, Torin and Blades had gone to several temples and churches, asking about magic to heal Blades' mental affliction. One church offered to charge only (only!) 1000 gold for a powerful heal spell. Of course, we do not have anywhere near that much money. I'm not sure how we will raise the money, but we will, somehow. 

It was getting late when the stories were done, so we went to bed. Before blowing out the candles, Finis advised me that he is being followed by priests (or the servants of priests) of the local diety whose symbol is an anvil and a sword. I hope they do not have evil intentions towards Finis. 

But I will not worry about this now. It is time to rest, for tomorrow will be a very busy day. 

June 9th 
I went again to visit the Ionian Merchants, from whom I purchased new clothes. Our old clothes were dirty to the point of being foul, and falling apart. Before putting on my new clothes, however, I went to the poorer district of town, which is called Hillsborough. I did not want to appear too well-off, as that would likely make these poor folk uncomfortable. I spent the day trying to help them with their illnesses and other problems. The poor people of this city are actually fairly well off. Most of them are not very sick; nor are they lame or otherwise unable to work. They are simply between jobs, or temporarily down on their luck. Chronic poverty does not seem to be much of a problem here. At first I was surprised by this, but when I consider the amazing array of opportunities a city such as this must provide--the many, many jobs that there are to be done--it is not so surprising after all. 

The others spent the day wandering the city, taking in the sights, and trying to find a way to get more information about that mysterious map we found in the orcish ruins. Finis entered a foot race. Apparently, the race went all the way around the lake! While Finis ran, Torin offered his services as a pie-tasting judge, and Suleiman placed wagers on the foot race. Finis won the race handily, and Suleiman won his bet. Torin ate a great deal of pie. 

I have found that I am most comfortable here when I am in the marketplace. There is always the danger of pickpockets, but it is only a slight danger. What does it matter, when all around there are people trading things they value little, for things they value more? Imagine the happiness that is created in a marketplace! Every time a man buys a pound of apples from the apple cart for two bronze pieces, he is saying "I value apples more than I value having two bronze, so buying these apples makes me happier". The merchant is saying "I value these apples less than I value two bronze, so selling these apples makes me better off". And money! What a wonderful innovation! Imagine what would happen if, instead of using money, the buyer had to go find something the apple seller wanted. Suppose the apple seller wanted beef. The man who wanted to buy the apples would have to find something to trade the butcher for beef, then take the beef to the apple seller (in fact, our Ionian word for money, pecunia, comes from our ancient word for cattle). With money, it takes but one transaction! I sometimes wonder if Prometheus may have had a hand in its invention, as well. 

We met back at the inn at dusk. They told me that they had not learned anything new about the map, and we were about to retire, when we heard a loud roar behind us. We turned to see a column of flame shoot down from the sky, striking a building, and setting it ablaze! 

That must have been powerful magic--perhaps a flame strike (although I am not familiar enough with such magic to be sure). Of course, we ran to the building as fast as we could. A crowd had gathered outside. Suleiman tried to organize the people into a fire fighting brigade, telling them to get water from the well. One of the onlookers informed us that there was an old woman on the second floor--and that the roof would soon collapse. 

I prayed that Prometheus would grant me resistance to fire, and tried to enter the door. It was locked, so I broke a window and climbed inside. The downstairs area was filling with smoke, but I could still see pretty clearly. The furnishings and decorations were elegant--even extravagant. I took a deep breath, and ran up the stairs. There were two doors, and I took the one that seemed to lead to the window in which the woman had been spotted. A woman's body lay on the floor. I picked her up and ran back down the stairs, meeting Finis on the way up. He opened the door for me, and we ran outside. Two minutes later, the roof collapsed. 

The elderly woman was not injured; she had simply inhaled too much smoke. We soon revived her. She told us that her name was Blaise, and she was a metal merchant (retired). She said that she heard shouting in the courtyard of the house, and then the building caught fire. We decided to investigate the courtyard, and found a skeleton there, still burning. We suspect that this poor soul was the target of the spell, not the building. Unfortunately, the only other clue was a piece of cloth lying near the body. I told a town guard member that I might be interested in having access to the body, so that I could do some magical investigating (If I use the Candle of Invocation, I can cast speak with dead). He gave me a writ of permission, granting me access to see the body before it is buried. I am not sure if I will investigate or not (there is only so much one man can do; I cannot right all the world's wrongs!), but I would like to keep the option available. 

After all the excitement, there was nothing left to do but go to bed. 

June 10th 
Our day started with a visit to Chun the wizard, who is rumored to be very powerful, if eccentric (and sometimes downright unfriendly). Many people recommended him when we asked for help with our map. We located his tower, but he did not answer the door. 

We decided to wander the streets together. Our first stop was a zoo, where we saw some old friends: the giant turtle and the blightening. There was also a large six-legged cat with tentacles coming from its back, and the most unusual ability to shift the position of its image--it is hard to explain. There were other strange creatures, as well as a great many horses and pigs. We encountered Xavier again, and asked him about our map. He recommended that we visit the temple of Oghma the Binder. 

Torin volunteered to go to the temple, since the rest of us did not seem inclined to do so (What an industrious dwarf--he not only excels in combat; he does historical research!). Xavier showed him the way, but not before suggesting that we go listen to a performance by some Cimbrian singers. I am glad that he did so; they were truly beautiful. Their music is actually not so different from that of Ionia, although theirs is not so solemn. I am not a musician, however, so I lack the musical vocabulary necessary to tell you more. 

That evening we returned to the inn. Much to our surprise, both Torin and Blades met us there. Blades had been working on the helm almost non-stop, but Oomosh had asked him to leave tonight (Blades had been sleeping by the forge as well--that's dedication!). Torin's investigation at the temple of Oghma had revealed that the ruins of Duncan Keep, which are portrayed on the map, are 250 miles away. I suppose it will be a while before we get around to investigating Duncan Keep. 

Braggi has offered us an unusual job. He has a cask of fine wine which he intends to sell tomorrow, and it is sitting in the common room, on top of the bar. He is worried that the local thieves guild will attempt to steal the wine tonight, before he can make the sale. We are to guard the cask until the morning. 

I am not sure how the thieves intend to take the cask, but I fear that it will be much more clever than brute force. We are about to begin preparing defensive positions. Braggi, who has tried some of the wine and is fairly inebriated, has locked himself in his room. Hopefully, no one will try to take the wine, and Braggi will sleep peacefully through the night. 

Based on past experience however, I don't think this will be a peaceful night. I must aid my fellows now.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 27, 2017)

SESSION 8 

We have survived the night thus far, with both ourselves and the wine intact. I cannot say the same for the thieves. If this is the best the thieves' guild has to offer, then perhaps they should find a new profession. 

First they tried to break in through one of the front windows on the first floor. We had blocked all the windows and doors with tables, so they were unsuccessful until they finally managed to knock a table over. Torin was waiting for them, however, and when a man stuck his head through the window to look around, Torin shouted "We're closed!" in his face. The man, totally surprised, fell back from the window and disappeared. We replaced the broken shutters and blocked the window again. 
A short time later, Suleiman, who was standing guard on the second floor, heard "thumps" on the roof. We soon smelled smoke, and went outside to investigate. The thieves had tried to smoke us out by firing flaming arrows at the roof. When Finis tried to summon a body of water over the roof to put out the flames, he was struck by arrows fired from some dark spot nearby. Torin and Blades took care of the archers, while I tried to summon water. I succeeded, but only slowed the rate at which the fire burned. Suleiman climbed the roof with a blanket and put out the flames, removing the arrows as well. We went back inside, blocking the door again. 

The thieves had not given up, and tried to break in through a second story window. Suleiman heard them, and warned us. Blades and Torin ran upstairs and encountered a roomful of thieves. They stepped in to attack, but two more thieves stepped out of closets and jumped the dwarves from behind. Suleiman jumped those thieves from behind, stabbing one in the back (although, from the looks of the remains, it seems as if the poor thief was struck by a slab of granite--I'm glad Suleiman is on our side!). 

Finis and I remained downstairs, guarding the cask (Finis had used his elven cloak to disappear, so I'm not sure exactly where he was--but I know he was near the bar). We heard the sound of the cellar door opening, and I went to check it out. A Wolfen and four more thieves had somehow gained access to the cellar, and were marching toward the bar! I shouted to Torin and Blades for help, and retreated to where I hoped Finis was hiding. Finis appeared, and cast some kind of spell on the Wolfen. The Wolfen seemed to lose interest in us, and walked off towards the stairs leading to the second floor. The four thieves attacked Finis and I, but we stood our ground. 

Meanwhile, Torin, Blades, and Suleiman came downstairs, attacking the Wolfen on the way down. A couple of the thieves fighting us went to help the Wolfen, but it did not matter--Torin and Blades made short work of them all. The few thieves that remained tried to flee down to the cellar, but only one or two escaped. 
Torin and Finis found that an entrance to the sewer had been made in the cellar, and tried to pursue the thieves. According to Torin, he was running down the sewer after the thief when he heard screams, saw the thief writhe in pain, and fall to the ground. A man in plate mail stepped out of the darkness, with insects crawling all over him, devouring him! He pleaded for help, then fell. Torin wisely ran back towards the inn. He and Finis exited unharmed. We immediately blocked the entrance to the sewer with a table. 

I can't imagine what was going on down there--it sounds like someone cast an insect plague. But what was the man in plate mail doing down there? 
We searched the thieves, finding nothing. The Wolfen, however, had a fine white cloak, as well as a ring and a flask of some kind. His sword glowed for a short while, but then sputtered out. Noting that it was covered in some kind of oil, and that the flask held a similar oil, I surmised that it was some kind of Oil of Sharpness, or something like that. Suleiman discovered that the ring enhances the wearer's strength. We gave it to Blades, as he is in combat the most. Suleiman is wearing the cloak, although we are not sure if it does anything. 

We have decided to get some rest, as we do not believe the thieves want to suffer any more losses tonight. Just in case they do, we are keeping watches. Mine is nearly over, without incident. May the rest go so smoothly! 

June 11th 
This has been a terrifying day. Once again, we are fortunate to be alive. I write from inside a temple of Oghma the Binder (it's more like a library, really). How did I end up here? Read on. 

The morning started out wonderfully. Braggi was ecstatic when he saw that the cask remained intact. I had placed a firetrap on it the night before, and almost forgot to remove it--but Suleiman remembered, just in time. People soon started filing in to taste the wine. Braggi charged them the exorbitant price of one gold piece per glass (or cup, or bowl, or whatever else he could find to serve it in). The customers were obviously happy to pay a gold--no one went away unhappy. 

Actually, one person went away unhappy. Suleiman (who seems to be not only incredibly strong, but very clever) was keeping an eye on the customers as they approached the cask of wine, to make sure that no one dropped anything in it. Of course, someone did, but Suleiman was not quite quick enough to grab his hand--something fell in the wine. The man (a member of the thieves guild, trying to poison the wine) tried to run, but we knocked him down, and guards hauled him off. Braggi was devastated, but I asked Prometheus to purify the wine--it worked, of course. And it is an exquisite wine, by the way. If you ever have a chance, try some. It's called "Kiraay Violet" wine. 

Braggi rewarded us handsomely, paying us three times what he originally offered to pay us. In addition, we seem to have become local celebrities. People ask us "Are you the guys that killed twenty thieves?", to which we politely respond "No, it was only around fourteen". I'm a little uncomfortable with all the attention, and I worry that the thieves' guild will seek revenge. But our fame has brought at least one boon; we were surprised and pleased to see Rig and Barnrick of the Linden Tuatha (well, we weren't so happy to see Barnrick). After some friendly conversation, we apologized for not getting the chest to Kratys' Freehold. Rig said that Taren Kratys' was in fact here, in Duma Faifni, and that he and Barnrick could take the chest to him. After checking to make sure that these were really Rig and Barnrick (instead of some imposters trying to get the gold), we gave them the chest, and they went on their way. It is wonderful to be free of another obligation! 

Growing tired of being celebrities, we decided to investigate the sewer passageway underneath the inn, except for Blades, who went to Oomash's forge. Braggi came down into the cellar while we were moving the table, and seemed surprised, and perhaps a little alarmed, to see us down there. We explained what we were doing, and he said he had simply come to pick up something. He was not very convincing, as he looked around for something to take with him. Apparently, he's hiding something down here, as he eventually grabbed a broken mouse trap, and left. 

We entered the sewer, and soon found the place where Torin had met the man in armor. The walls were coated with dead insects. While looking around, we saw lights flashing down the tunnel. At first we were curious, but when we saw that they were moving closer, we turned to run. We could not outrun them, however, and we were soon attacked by four creatures that flew without wings. They had a large "sucker" mouth, and tried to attach themselves to us. One of them attached to me, and another one to Suleiman, but with the healing spells of Finis and Torin's axe, we killed them. 

Suleiman reached into the disgusting sewer water and pulled out a breast plate, with a corpse attached. On the breast plate was a symbol, portraying an anvil and sword. We have come to learn that this is the symbol of Goibhniu, a local diety. The priests of Goibhniu are haughty and rude; they are also the ones that have been following Finis. 

I decided to go back to the inn to get my candle of invocation, so that I could cast speak with dead on the corpse. I was stopped by Ith, the man that had hired us to catch his escaped animals more than a month ago. He wanted to hire us, saying that if we could find some Owlbear eggs, he'd give us 200 gold per egg! While that would go a long way toward paying for Blades' magical cure, I could not agree without everyone's opinion, so I said that we would talk to him later. He is staying at the Lion's Pride Inn, should we need him. 

I grabbed a candle from our room and went back into the sewer. After discussing it further, we decided not to use up the candle's precious time, but to continue investigating the sewer. We eventually found a manhole that opened just thirty yards from the house of Blaise, which burnt down the other night. There has to be a connection; perhaps we should stake out the sewers sometime soon and see who or what comes down them. 

We went back up into the cellar, where Braggi waited for us. He said that many people were waiting to see us in the main room, but that we smelled so vile that we should wash up first. Balstead brought down some water, and we cleaned ourselves and our clothes. 

The first person in line was a magic-user named Rinver of Findabar, who wanted to hire us to investigate the ruins of a temple of Oghma. Rinver is a little strange; he is always shaking his fist in the air to emphasize parts of his sentences, and it becomes annoying quickly. He is staying at the Gray Mare. The next potential employer was a dwarf named Alorath. He wanted to hire us to fight goblins and their leader, a green dragon! He is staying at the House of the Crystal Mace, in Goldenberg. Finally, a man who had bothered us once before wanted to pay us to kill some Nixies. He seemed more than a little crazy, so we immediately declined this offer. The first offer of the three is the most attractive; I think the second best is Ith's Owlbear egg hunt, and third, the dragon and his goblins. We will have to consider these offers carefully before deciding. 

After a brief shopping expedition (I needed a scroll case and some spell components), we picked up Blades and returned to the Inn to find Xavier waiting for us. He asked us if we could go to our room to speak. Once in our room, Xavier told us that he suspects some kind of dangerous conspiracy is going on, and that we are caught in the middle of it. It is possible that someone is trying to provoke the priests of Dagda and Goibhniu into fighting each other, and the thieves are after us for certain. He suggested that we should retreat to a safehold that the White School keeps in Duma Faifni. Of course, we agreed. 

Now begins the terrifying portion of my story. As we got up to go, there was a loud knock on the door. We called out "Who is it?", but the only reply was more knocking. Suspicious, we drew our weapons, and opened the door. 

Standing in the doorway was a very tall humanoid, in a black cloak. Instead of feet and hands he had talons, and instead of a face, he had two tiny eyes and a huge maw filled with grinding teeth. Xavier leaped up and slammed the door in its face, saying that we could not defeat this creature. He turned to the wall, pointed a ring at it, and suddenly the wall shook as if a some force had struck it. The boards splintered and broke, but the magic had not made a hole. At the same time, the creature roared, a stunning noise that made us stand in shock for a moment. We quickly recovered and blocked the doorway with a chair. Xavier turned his ring on the ceiling, and Suleiman started trying to break down the wall that Xavier had already weakened. We heard a few shouts from the main room of the inn, and the creature punched through the door. Our weapons bounced off of its forearm as if it were made of solid iron. 

Xavier succeeded in punching a hole through the ceiling, and we began a hasty retreat. The creature gave up on the door and ripped through the wall. Xavier told us to meet at a temple--he would fly away, seeking help. We agreed on meeting at the temple of Oghma. Suleiman had managed to open the hole in the wall. Finis, Xavier, and I climbed out through the ceiling, and Suleiman, Torin, and finally Blades crawled through the wall. In an attempt to cover the retreat of the others, Xavier struck the creature with some magical missiles, and I tried to blind it with a light spell. Neither spell had any effect. 

Because our room was on the first floor, Finis, Xavier, and I were now in a room on the second floor. A quick glance into the common room revealed that all the inn's patrons were stunned, and simply stood or sat frozen in place. We ran to a room with a window and broke through it (not wishing to run through the main room, where the monster might spot us). Meanwhile, the creature had begun its pursuit of the other members of our party down the street.

Xavier cast a spell and flew away into the cloudy night, after giving me directions to the temple (Torin already knew the way, as he had been there to do research on our map). Finis and I immediately started running. I've noticed that my endurance and speed have increased since our flight from the orcs. Fear is an excellent motivation for exercise! 

For a while, we were running on a street parallel to the one on which the dwarves and Suleiman were running, and we could see them occasionally, by looking down the alleys between the buildings. We were, of course, faster than the dwarves, so we eventually got ahead of them. But the dwarves were apparently faster than the monster, as it fell behind them. We then noticed that the dwarves were no longer following the correct route to the temple, so we went to find them. Someone jumped out of the shadows and offered to help us and give us shelter, mistaking me for a priest of Dian C'echt. We declined, continuing to search for our friends. Eventually we spotted them in a dead end alley, under attack by six members of the thieves' guild. The creature was charging down the street towards the two of us, and roared when it spotted us. We tried to lead it away from the dwarves and Suleiman, but as soon as it saw them fighting the thieves, it ignored us. I wonder if it was after Suleiman or the dwarves. Who could have summoned such a powerful creature? 

The Hordling (as Xavier later called it) struck one of the thieves, turning him into a red mist, and strode forward to deal with the rest. Torin, Suleiman, Blades, and the remaining thieves clambered to get over the wall. Of course, the thieves disappeared into the shadows, and the beast broke through the wall as though it were paper. 

Following a respectful distance behind the Hordling, we shouted directions to Torin, so that we could get back on the path to the temple. Twice during our pursuit, powerful bolts of lightning shot down from the sky, striking some other part of the town--they were almost certainly call lightning spells. Eventually, we made it to the temple distract. The dwarves and Suleiman hammered on the door until an old man let them in (actually, they shoved him out of the way and shut the door). Finis and I hid behind the corner of a building, watching as the monster stood for a moment, and then vanished. We sprinted across the street to the temple door. Once we were all inside, the old man led us to an inner chamber, and told us to wait there. He said that he was going to find out what was going on. 

June 12th 
We never saw the old man again. We kept watches during the night, but no one interrupted our rest. When morning came, I called to some Red Branch Knights patrolling the streets, and explained our situation. They offered to escort us to the White School Haven. We accepted, but first we dropped Blades off at Oomash's forge, and took our things from the Silver Eel. Braggi was quite upset about the damage done to his inn, but he was convinced the thieves had caused it. I must admit, that was my initial suspicion as well, but upon further reflection, there is no way that any thieves could summon such a powerful creature. And if they could, why would it attack thieves' guild members? 

No, this had something to do with the conflict between Dagda and Goibhniu. Why would they send a Hordling after the dwarves, or Suleiman? The others don't seem very keen on finding out what's going on--they just want to leave town. I would like to solve this mystery. I think that it is quite likely that Prometheus has brought me here to shed light on this problem, and I intend to do so. 

We reached the stronghold of the White School with no trouble. It is a tall, white tower, which Torin tells me is of old but very sturdy construction. Once inside, we were reunited with Xavier. He told us that some priests and pilgrims of Dagda had been attacked last night by a group of Earth Elementals. Almost thirty had been slain. I am afraid that a street war will break out between the two churches; this must be stopped. 

For now, we are resting and nursing our wounds. Suleiman has taken an interest in wizards and magic lately, and has been engaged in conversation with our appointed guardian, Matrim. Perhaps he will become a wizard; we could certainly use one, and Suleiman is as intelligent as they come. 

I think I will stop writing now, as I have no new information to report. I am worried that if I continue, I will enter into dangerous speculation as to the cause of recent events, and I should not do so without more information. I must admit, having so many questions raised, with so few answers, is becoming very frustrating. My goal has been to acquire knowledge for the betterment of well-meaning sentient creatures; while we have managed to beat up some local thugs, we have done little to solve this mystery. Nor do I see any opportunities to get more information; I am simply waiting for Prometheus to drop clues into my lap. No matter! He will provide.

June 13th 
It has thus far been a restful day, for a change. Finis and Suleiman have spent it in conversation with Matrim. Matrim, a tall, somewhat awkward seventeen year old apprentice, is nearing the completion of his training. He performed some tests on Suleiman, and found that he would indeed make an excellent mage, and could perhaps train at the White School. Suleiman was disappointed to find that becoming a wizard takes at least five years. 

Finis' conversation with Matrim was a little more revealing. Matrim is from the city of Ironband, in Jilantia. He met Irpolreh, one of the powerful wizards of the White School, when he was only twelve. Irpolreh agreed to make Matrim his apprentice, and they traveled to Brighthelm in Kalevala, where the White School has a large base, called Hope's Foundation. Matrim suspects that Xavier was a student of Ilmargolf the Silver, a famous wizard. 

Finis asked Matrim about the large statues that we have, in our travels, twice encountered. He says that they represent two of the Great Kingdom's mightiest heroes, fair Brienna and Gabriel the Silver. Brienna was apparently quite long-lived for a human, as they were prominent from the third century until 477, when they disappeared. Gemdarus Goldenforge, one of Brienna's allies, likely made the statues. 

I had almost forgotten about the little dwarf we encountered carrying the huge block of stone, but Finis had not. Matrim seemed excited when Finis asked about it, and ran to get a tome entitled "Inhabitants of the Great Kingdom", by an elf named Fircullin. An entry in the book identifies the creatures as "Korreds", a fantastically strong race of sour disposition. They apparently spend all their time moving stones from one location to another (although I can't imagine why they don't get bored--they're immortal, although they can be killed, and an eternity moving stones around does not sound fun to me), and have been here moving stones since the elves first arrived in central Aragon 2000 years ago. They have, on occasions, worked for druids. 

Here is an interesting warning for travelers: When Korreds gather to celebrate, usually on the first day of spring and the last day of fall, their laughter can compel all those that hear it to dance with them. Those that dance with the Korreds cannot be stopped, and will dance themselves to death before the sun rises! 
Finally, Matrim told us that the white cloak we took from the Wolfen and the broach on Finis' elven cloak are both magical. The white cloak is a "Cloak of the North", and provides the wearer with great warmth in the most bitter cold. We are not sure what the broach does. 

I have been practicing with Torin's magical warhammer for several days now, in those few moments when we were not busy. Today, Torin assisted me with my practice. He is not an expert in its use either, but he does have some useful suggestions. I feel fairly comfortable with the weapon now. Still, I will keep my trusty flail at my side. 

After a hearty lunch, I asked Matrim some questions about the recent events in Duma Faifni. He was able to tell us that Hordlings are a type of Daemon. Although they are grouped together under the name "Hordling", each Hordling is unique, with widely varying appearance and abilities. Few wizards or clerics can summon them. 

I also asked him who he thought would benefit from a battle between the churches of Dagda and Goibhniu. Matrim's answer did nothing to narrow the group of suspects; in fact, he offered new suspects. He suggested the druids of Midhe, King Rosfeldr, or even a coalition of weaker churches might be behind it. In fact, there might be no attempt by an outsider to cause conflict at all--this might be a real war between the churches. I suppose we will have to keep waiting for an opportunity to arise; perhaps the instigators will make a mistake and reveal their hand. For now, we resume our practice and rest.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 6, 2017)

(I was on the road for a bit, sorry for the delay in posting!  Let us resume the logs shall we?) 

SESSION 9

I am truly exhausted, but I will finish today's journal entry, while tonight's events are still fresh in my mind. Once again, we have come close to death, but snatched victory from the jaws of defeat. 

Blades returned a few hours after lunch, and told us that his helmet had won first place in the armor contest. In fact, everyone had a hard time believing that Blades did not use magic to enhance the armor. Oomash insisted that he did not, and so Blades made arrangements to collect his half of the prize money. Oomash is apparently very depressed over Blades' success; his motto has become "Cogito sumere potum alterum". He feels that he will never match Blades' talent, so there is no point in continuing. What a silly perspective; he seems to think that doing something is only worthwhile if you can be the absolute best at it. If that were the case, there would only be one person of each profession in the world! Being the best is not important; being successful, and enjoying your work is important. I am not the best priest of Prometheus, but I am trying to be the best priest that I can be. I may never reach the ability of High Priestess Octavia; so what? 

Blades received several offers to become an armor-smith, and was even offered 100 gold a month by one baron! Blades turned that offer down, as well as one by the King's steward, Angus MacDunmor. More importantly, a smith named Urich said he saw a dwarf named Jarvos Ironforge wearing armor with the Trueblood family crest: A crescent moon and upright sword. Apparently, Blades' had created the set of armor as part of a coming-of-age ritual, and it was stolen. Blades began his adventuring career to recover the armor. Urich said he saw Jarvos in the town of Antrim, six years ago. He guessed that Jarvos was a "Pelgrom", whatever that means, and he was certain that Jarvos was a member of an adventuring company called the "Snow Dogs". We will have to follow up on this lead, once we restore Blades to his full mental ability. 

Now that we are all together again, we have decided to meet with Rinver of Findabar, and accept his offer to investigate the temple of Oghma. We soon located his inn, and he let us into his room. We were delighted to find out that Rinver will go with us; we are in great need of a wizard! Also, he will be providing us with transportation, and some basic equipment. Perhaps Suleiman can receive some wizardly training from him. 

We asked Rinver about the history of this temple. He said that the church of Oghma, which has been in decline for many years, was rocked by an internal conflict several years ago. A heretical priest at this temple turned several other priests of Oghma against the orthodox members. The orthodoxy finally won out, but the temple was abandoned. Speaking of the conflict is taboo among followers of Oghma (how silly--priests of a god of knowledge making a conscious effort to forget historical facts!), as is the temple itself. 

The morning of the 15th is to be our departure date. We have some supplies to buy, as this trip should take at least a month--probably more. Our journey will lead us up a river and out of Ailech, into the Orinbar Mountains, and possibly beyond. There are reports of significant goblin activity in the area, so we will have to be very careful. 

Our next destination was the Slippery Eel, as I wanted to talk to Balstead. Suleiman and Torin noticed that three men, probably thieves, were following us. They must have known we were aware of them, because they stopped following so closely. 

We made it to the inn without incident, and I pulled Balstead aside to talk to him. I tried to explain to him why stealing is wrong, and just as importantly, the role of rules and the law. Some laws are good, and some are bad. In general, laws that keep people from hurting each other, or hurting/stealing their property, are good. Laws that allow or encourage people to hurt each other are bad. I was quick to tell him that the line is sometimes hard to draw--but we must try to draw it. Finally, I told him that we must sometimes break the rules--but not out of simple selfishness or desire to avoid inconvenience or hard work. We must break rules that are wrong. It was then that I told them the story of Prometheus, who broke the rules because it was the right thing to do. I told him of the price He paid--doing right is not easy. 

At first, he was his normal cocky self, and I think he was ignoring me. But something I said seemed to strike a chord. I wished him good luck, and he wished me the same. I promised to stop by the next time we were in Duma Faifni, and he encouraged me to do so. We then took our leave of the Slippery Eel. 

Returning to the White School Haven, we found Matrim cooking dinner, and Xavier waiting for us. Dinner was excellent--pork and kid. Matrim tried to cook it in the Ionian style, and it was very good, if not perfect. It was certainly one of the best meals I have had in Ailech. 

Xavier says he talked to the priests of Dagda and Goibhniu in an attempt to calm them. He does not think that they were persuaded. He did have more information about what happened last night. The Priests of Oghma went to investigate the lightning, and the last priest (the one who had let us into the temple) had been summoned to the King while out looking around. Xavier still did not know who was behind all of this, but he did have a brilliant suggestion: Whoever sent the Hordling after us probably wanted to silence us, fearing that I may have cast Speak with Dead on the corpse we found behind Blaise's burning house. 

I had forgotten to mention earlier that we have come up with a name for our adventuring company: Pentachromata, the five colors. Of course, we chose "Penta" because there are five of us, and we thought that, due to our incredibly diverse makeup, five colors was a good way to describe us. Finis does not like the name, but the rest of us do, and we could find no other name that got as much approval. We informed Xavier that we had chosen our name, so that people could stop referring to us as "those guys who killed the thieves", and "those guys that ran into the burning house", et cetera. 

There was a knock at the door, and Xavier told us that he had a plan for solving the mystery and finding the person behind all of the violence. He opened the door, and several Red Branch Knights came in. Xavier told us that these were the men who helped defeat the earth elementals last night. A short time later, there was another knock. This time, there was an older wizard, followed by six men, dressed in dark clothing with short swords. Recognizing them as thieves, we drew our weapons and shouted a warning. The Red Branch Knights also drew their weapons and jumped to our side, but Xavier calmed everyone, saying the thieves also had a stake in the stability of the city. The older wizard was introduced as Irpolre, the man who tutored Matrim. 

We went over the events of the past few days, so that we were all familiar with exactly what had been going on. One of the thieves, named Karavekus (who does not look Cimbrian), asked to see the cloth we found near the corpse behind Blaise's house. After smelling it, he told us that it had been in the sewers, and that the material was made locally. 

Now that we were all assembled, our first stop was to be Blaise's house, then the sewers. Poking around in the ruins of the house revealed nothing, so we once again made our way into the sewers. 

It rained last night, so the water was higher than it normally is. We found the spot where the man in armor had fallen, and the thief, and where we had fought the flying creatures with flashing tails. Realizing that there may be more of those creatures about, we looked down the tunnel for flashing lights. Sure enough, there were four coming toward us. We prepared for a fight, but one of the thieves (named Fin) placed a metal screen in the tunnel, and the creatures could not get past it (although their shocking tails made a dreadful racket on the metal). 

A thief searching the passageway said that he had found something, but before we could stop him, he reached out toward the wall, triggering a trap. A huge explosion shook the tunnel, and the thief was blasted to the ground, instantly killed. 

The unfortunate thief had opened a hidden door. I decided that we could use some divine aid, so I prayed that Prometheus might reveal traps in our path. We entered the new passage, which lead toward the middle of the city. The ground was dryer, and sloped downward. We left one thief to stand guard. 

The passage eventually made a ninety-degree turn to the left, with a pipe spewing sewage on the right (Torin and one of the thieves broke into an argument about whether this was a "T" intersection or an "L" intersection). A short distance down this passage we were attacked by ten zombies, who rose out of the sludge. Raising my holy symbol, I turned five of them away. The fighters made quick work of them--even the ones who tried to flee the light of Prometheus. 

A short time later my spell revealed a trap in the ceiling--a small rung was set into the stone. We tied a rope around it, backed up, and pulled mightily. There was a large explosion (a fire trap spell), and the stone ceiling came down, revealing a staircase. A cold breeze wafted down the stairs, and Torin charged up them. We followed, entering a new passage. After a short discussion about whether or not this was the true path, or an attempt to mislead us, we decide to follow the secret passage. It led into a much larger tunnel, which is apparently one of the main sewage pipes. The detect traps spell wore off, but I decided not to cast another in order to save my few remaining spells. 

Our next encounter took place in a circular room with a pool in the middle. Pipes overhead dumped sewage into the pool. Torin saw something move in the water. I sunk my staff sling as deeply into the water as I could, but I could not reach the bottom. Suddenly, a large, round creature with two paddle-like appendages attacked Torin, biting down on him and pulling him under. We killed the creature, and it floated on the water. Torin, miraculously, had survived, and climbed up the monster and out of the water. Xavier tells me that the creature was an Otyugh, and that they carry terrible diseases. Torin, due the severity of his wounds, was probably infected. His disease will probably not affect him immediately, however, so we decided to continue on. 

Up ahead was another circular chamber, but this one had no water in it. A staircase led down to another passage below, and the passage we had been traveling continued straight. We split our large group up, agreeing to meet back at this chamber when an hour's worth of oil had burned. Xavier, two thieves (Karavekus and Fin), and a Red Branch Knight named Donad (who we inadvertently called Donut and Gonad before we got it straight) went with us down the main passage, while Irpolre led the others down the lower passage. 

The passage began to descend, and we came upon another large room. Ten zombies attacked, but I turned them all away (Much to Torin's dismay, as he wanted a fight. He still managed to take one down as it fled). Continuing, we came to a dead end and searched for a secret entrance. We soon found a glyph upon the wall, and I dispelled it with a scroll we had been carrying around for quite some time. 

Realizing that our hour was up, we decided to return to the meeting place before opening the door. No one awaited us, so we walked down the stairs to the lower passage. It was lit by phosphorescent mold, giving the passage an eerie green glow. We heard footsteps in the darkness, and a thief came up to us, telling us that their group had found some interesting secret passages. We agreed to meet again in two hours. We returned to the secret door (Torin "killed" another zombie when we passed them again). 

The door opened onto a long, dry passage. We saw a door at the end, and Suleiman said he heard a scratching sound. There was absolutely nothing in the passage, so we could not imagine what was making the sound. Suleiman shot an arrow at the door, and a bell started ringing loudly; we had lost any element of surprise. Even worse, the door closed behind us. We cautiously proceeded down the passage, until Torin heard scratching noises coming from the wall next to him. He swung a battle ax at the wall tentatively, and it went right through the wall! A claw reached out the wall towards him--it was an illusionary wall. We were attacked by several foul-smelling creatures that resembled a cross between a man and a wolf. They had a paralyzing touch, and Finis was frozen in place. We quickly struck down the creatures, and waited for Finis to recover. 

Moving to examine the door, we found it protected by a glyph similar to the ones we had seen previously. Xavier told us that this one is probably only activated by someone actually passing through the doorway. Finis called upon nature to warp the door (it was made of wood), and I pried the door open with my staff sling. 
Looking inside, we saw a large, poorly lit room. In fact, we could not see the back of the room. A ditch, perhaps six feet deep and six feet across, ran across the room, and a statue of a man straddled the small bridge that crossed the middle of the ditch. On the other side of the bridge two bronze-skinned (and I do not mean to imply that they were well-tanned--they actually looked as though they were made of metal) dwarves with hair of fire stood with pikes at the ready, beckoning us to come in. Chains hung from the ceiling, with skulls of various beings--many human--at the bottom. Light spells had been cast upon them, and they lit the front of the room. 

We backed away from the door to debate possible courses of action. Eventually, I granted Donad a holy shield of fire resistance and he charged into the room. The glyph exploded, but Donad barely felt it. We all charged in, and a terrible melee ensued. Finis, Suleiman, and Donad leaped over the ditch, while Blades, Torin, and I dealt with the statue over the bridge (it moved to attack us as soon as we entered). 

The defeat was humiliating. A spell caster was lurking in the back of the room, and he or she cast many terrible spells on us. Suleiman searched the darkness for the caster, and saw a man in plate armor, walking on a pool of water in the back of the room. I tried to use a watery fist spell to interrupt his casting, but I could not hit him. A heat metal spell was cast upon Torin, Blades and I--they were forced to remove their armor as they fled. My elven chain was unaffected by the heat metal, so I held off the statue for as long as I could. Donad killed both the dwarf-creatures, but then was struck first by a flamestrike, and then by some kind of spell that broke his leg. Finis tried to help him, but was caught by a hold person spell. Fin appeared to help Finis and Donad escape. Xavier was struck by the same spell as Donad, leaving him with a broken arm, unable to cast spells, so he pounded the statue with the magical force emitted from his ring. Around this time, I shouted for Suleiman to run for help--perhaps Irpolre and his party were nearby. Blades was actually struck down as he fled, but Torin picked him up. Fin surprised us by striking the statue from behind, and it finally crumbled. Karavekus simply stood off to the side through the whole fight. Eventually, we all made it outside. 

Once outside, we took stock of the situation. I was the only one not wounded in the fight. Suleiman was off getting help, bravely running through the corridors alone. We used up what spells we had left healing some of our injuries. I used the cure serious wounds scroll to mend Donad's leg. Xavier had a dwarven healing balm, and we used it to repair his arm. We had a few tricks left to use--Torin had the oil of sharpness, and Xavier had a lightning bolt left to cast. We had one rock with continual light cast on it, which we could use to light the back of the room. The first statue had been destroyed, but another one lurked in the darkness towards the back of the room. 

We used the last of our magic, and charged back in. I threw the glowing rock to the back of the room, and we could see the man in plate once again. He was standing on the edge of the pool of water, and seemed completely surprised--surely he did not expect us back again so soon after the beating we took. Some of us squared off against the statue, while others charged the priest. Xavier's lightning bolt hit the evil priest, bounced off the wall, and hit him again! Once the dwarves got to him, he didn't last long. After one last hit from Xavier's ring, he went down, and sank into the water. We finished off the statue, and Finis pulled the dead man from the pool, as well as some other items (including some of our own weapons--the dwarves and Donad are constantly dropping their weapons). 

What happened next is all a blur, and I'm really starting to get tired, so I'll be brief. Suleiman returned and said that he had found no trace of the other half of our force. We found a laboratory and desk in one corner of the room, and Fin determined that the Priest was making a poison. Part of the poison was in a set of special candles, and the rest was in several casks of honey mead, which lay in this room, awaiting delivery. The poison would be harmless and undetectable until someone both drank the mead and breathed the air from the candle. Xavier told us that the man was Mogrin, a priest of Goibnhiu, thought to be a good man. Piecing together the clues, we found out that Mogrin had been seduced by a Book of Vile Darkness, and had hatched this plot to promote chaos and disorder in the city. He was the man that cast the flame strike by Blaise's house (a note suggests several possibilities there--perhaps he was killing the man who demanded payment for the candles, or perhaps killing the man was payment for the candles). 

Also in the room were two statues of orc gods, one of which portrayed the same god whose temple we defiled that first day together. Klegoth Imperium symbols are everywhere around here; this must have been part of a stronghold. 

After searching the area and picking up whatever interesting items we could find, we left for the White School Haven, dragging Mogrin's body with us. Mogrin's plate mail had a symbol on it: an anvil and a flaming sword, which is similar to that of Goibhniu, except for the flame around the sword. Blades mentioned that he could remove the symbol and replace it with whatever I wanted, but I like the elven chain too much; it has served me well so far. Besides, plate mail is so heavy! 
On the way out of the sewer, Karavekus tried to lead us astray, saying he knew a shortcut. We didn't fall for it, and returned to the path. Karavekus turned invisible, and tried to sneak up on me, to knock me unconscious. However, I was suspicious, and turned just before he struck me. Karavekus tried to run, but Fin ran him through (and happily took his potion of invisibility). 

We did not meet Irpolre and his half of the force on our way back to the White Tower. Once there, we dropped Mogrin's body, and set out for the temple district. We visited the priests of Dagda and Goibhniu, and asked that they all come out to hear our announcement. A few listened, but most scoffed at us, staying inside their temples. Xavier sent a runner to the King, and he came back with an order for all the priests, of all the priesthoods to assemble and listen to Xavier. That got them running! Priests came out the woodwork, and Xavier announced that at least one temple had purchased poisoned candles, and possibly poisoned honey mead. It turned out that the priests of Dagda had the poisoned goods, and they quickly destroyed them. The other priests walked away quickly, grumbling about foreigners--why do their gods tolerate such arrogance? Only the priests of Dian c'echt left quietly. 

With the mystery finally solved, and the peace restored in the city, we returned to the White Tower for rest (it was well past midnight!). Fin, his job done, said that he must leave. We thanked him, and offered him a pick of the treasure. He picked a flask that was on Mogrin. I offered him my arm (another interesting fact for travelers: Cimbrians greet each other, show respect, and say good bye by clasping forearms). He took it, and mumbled something about us "not being so bad after all". At least one thief doesn't hate us! He warned us that we ought not to come back to town for a while, as the thieves' guild is still thirsty for revenge. We thanked him for his warning, and he went on his way. Donad also left, after we thanked him for his aid (he declined a share of the treasure, as did Xavier). 
We did make out rather well tonight; a magic shield, a potion, several scrolls, a stone, a gem, and some coin! Xavier tied up some of the loose ends, explaining the nature of the Book of Vile Darkness, as well as another book we found, entitled Book of Animate Thyngs. Apparently the second book can be used to create all sorts of magical golems, including unusual ones, like rope golems! 

Tomorrow we will find out more information about the rest of the items we found, but for now, we are exhausted! Tomorrow is the last day of the festival, and I must be fully alert, to better observe the closing ceremonies. My birthday is in two days, on the 15th. I shall be twenty-two years old. I must say, getting out of this town alive is probably one of the best birthday presents I have ever received! I very much like the people of Duma Faifni, but it is a dangerous place. I suppose the countryside will be no safer, but it will be a change. After all, we are going to a library! That, to me, is worth a dangerous journey. 

Thank Prometheus for bringing the light of knowledge to this city, averting a terrible disaster! I knew that he would give us the tools and knowledge necessary to do what was needed. May his flame light the rest of our journey as well!


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 11, 2017)

SESSION 10 

June 14th 
Our morning started with a fine breakfast. We discussed recent events, and the treasures we had recovered. Xavier has told us about some of the items; specifically, the stone and the gem. The stone is very odd; it reacts differently to different people. Whoever holds it may be granted wishes, or, on the other hand, bad luck. Finis has taken possession of it, and we're hoping that it likes him. We argued for quite a while what we should wish for, if it grants the owner a wish. The wish must be made soon, or it will expire unused! 

I find the gem intriguing. It has a symbol of knowledge written inside of it (I wonder how that was done!). Xavier says that it will increase both the wit and wisdom of its owner. We are not sure who would get the most use out of such an item, so I am holding on to it for now. Suleiman is considering training with Rinver to become a wizard, so he may be able to use it. On the other hand, it will probably be years before he masters the basics of magic use; in the meantime, Finis and I would both benefit from greater wisdom. 

Matrim brought us our freshly washed and dried clothes, and we happily put them on. Matrim, Suleiman and I left to observe the day's festivities, while Torin and Blades went to get Blades' reward (for his victory in the armor-smithing contest). Finis stayed in the tower to do some thinking. While we were out, I stopped by to see Glaucon again, to give him the bone scroll case I had purchased. I was happy to see that he had already hired a guard for the journey. 

The Ailechians may appear to be simple farmers and cattle herders, but there is another thing they know how to do very well: throw a party. I thought that the fair had been colorful these last few days; if anything, the streets are even more alive today. We traveled to the town square, where all manners of celebration were taking place. The Ailechians had several contests in the manner of that most unusual sport, jousting (in which two men on horses try to knock each other off by riding at each other, wielding long poles, or "lances"). No less than three parades went by, in as many hours! We heard many samples of that beautiful Ailechian singing--I simply cannot describe it to you. The Cimbrians delight in puppet shows, as well--the best puppeteers made a good deal of money, as people seemed to be freer with their coin today. Suleiman enjoyed watching several games of chance, and Matrim just seemed happy to be out of the tower. I will treasure the memory of this day for years to come. I heartily encourage all travelers to make a stop in Ailech during the festival--you will not regret it! 

I overheard a man say something that strikes me as funny; he said that he waited until today to buy things, as merchants will be trying hard to peddle the last of their goods, offering lower prices. How strange that he should think this! If this were the case, that is, if all the merchants were to charge prices too high for the first 13 days of the fair, no one would buy their goods during these days. Then, by the last day everyone would rush to buy at the low prices--but the surge in buying would drive prices up high. Any individual merchant could make a killing by selling at slightly lower prices the first 13 days, while the others wait for the buyers to come on the 14 day. Every merchant would see this opportunity, and jump at it. The result, of course, would be that the buyers try to choose prices that leave them with the perfect amount each day, so that they end up with no goods by the end of the fair, and prices don't jump up and down in between. 

A good response to this would be "The merchants might have made a mistake, and charged too high a price on accident--after all, they aren't omniscient! They don't know the perfect price." That's true. But mistakes would be costly, so the merchants have good reason to try to find that perfect price. And suppose they do make a mistake--why should they err on the side of having too many goods left on the 14th? Many merchants might have charged too low a price during the first 13 days, and end up with too little on the 14th! In that case, the man who was looking for a bargain may end up paying higher prices! 

Eventually, we tore ourselves away from the festivities, returning to the White Haven for a late lunch. Torin and Blades were there as well, and we were surprised to see that Torin been injured. They said that they had gone to get Blades' reward, but Blades had received a second offer (actually, an offer for an offer) from a man representing Angus McDunmor, the King's Steward. Blades said he wasn't interested, but the man insisted that they at least meet with him to hear the offer. They agreed, but were led into a trap. Once inside a building, eight men attacked them. They managed to beat them off, sending those few remaining fleeing through a secret door. Torin was knocked unconscious during the fight, so Blades grabbed him and crashed through a locked door. Facing two more guards, Blades took one down, and sent the other fleeing. They escaped to the street, and were escorted by Red Branch Knights to the temple of Dian C'echt. The priests healed Torin's wounds for a surprisingly modest fee. 

After an excellent lunch, we all headed to get Blades' reward, carrying a chest in which to put it. We picked it up with no trouble, and headed to the priest of Goibhniu, hoping that we could sell some of the items we found on Mogrin. This, in hindsight, was probably a stupid idea, but it turned out all right. 

Finis and I remained outside, with Mogrin's plate armor, while the rest went inside with Mogrin's magical mattock. The priests recognized the weapon, and asked why they shouldn't just take it. Suleiman, who has proven himself an excellent smooth-talker, somehow convinced them that we had done them a favor by bringing it back to them! To return the favor, they healed Blades' of his long-standing mental injuries! They were not satisfied with only the mattock, however--they took his plate armor as well, and made us promise never to speak of the incident with anyone. I've already spoken of it to you, so I suppose I've broken my promise. I don't suppose it will do any harm, though; I doubt they care what people an entire continent away think of them. Besides, I have a duty to Prometheus and His church first. 

Blades is finally healed! He suddenly recalled and understood many of the jokes we had made at his expense since the injury, and at first seemed a little put out. Soon enough, though, we were all laughing about the whole matter. These are, on the whole, fine fellows I travel with! I am glad to have Blades back to his normal wit--he is really quite a clever fellow, when at his best! 

We ran a few more errands. The dwarves placed orders for plate armor, to be picked up in a couple months. As we were a little confused about our transportation and equipment arrangements, we went to see Rinver. He answered our questions, and we went to buy some food, tents, and some patches with our new party symbol on it (A black circle with five triangles, each of a different color, pointing away from a white spot in the middle). Finally, we went to the closing ceremonies, presided over by the King. It was more like a final party than a ceremony, and we joined in the singing and dancing. Many awards were handed out, including one for "best quilt". The winner was announced as a member of the Cithach Tuatha, the clan of my mother! I followed her after she accepted her prize, and congratulated her. She was, of course, completely surprised, and even more so when I explained that my mother was from her clan. Her name was Molly, and although she was of the MacFennan family (my mother is a MacMorna), she knew several of my mother's relatives. She agreed to deliver a message to my mother's family. My mother will be delighted to hear of this! 

Our busy day done, we returned to the tower, where Xavier told us that he had more information regarding Mogrin: Mogrin had a co-conspirator. Xavier knew nothing about him, except that Mogrin called him "one". Also, Mogrin did not summon the Hordling; "one", or one of his minions, did. The priests of Goibhniu learned all of this by casting Speak with Dead on Mogrin, and forcing him to answer their questions. On a whim, I asked Xavier about Magnas Dumas. Xavier said that he was a Baron in the third century--and not a very nice person. Xavier also told us that Fin had managed to get a moratorium on the thieves' guild's order to kill us. Finally, he gave us a gold token with a symbol on it, telling us that we will be recognized as friends by members of the White School if we show them the token. 
At this point, there was a knock at the door. We all went to answer it, and standing in the doorway was one of the men that had attacked Blades and Torin earlier that day! Of course, only Blades and Torin recognized him. He said that he came to offer Blades a job with Angus McDunmor--again! He said the previous conflict had just been a "misunderstanding"! We tried to explain that Blades wasn't interested, but the man couldn't seem to understand that someone would turn Angus McDunmor down. Finally, Torin shouted at the man and slammed the door in his face. I hope that's the end of this nonsense! 

Finis used his wish after the man left. At least, we hope he used a wish. I suppose we won't know if it works until one of us is killed, because of the nature of the wish: Finis wished that the next one of us to die would be instantly restored to full health. As soon as he was done with the wish, the rock grew warm, and changed into a diamond. I hope that's a good thing. 

We decided to go to bed early, as we have a busy day ahead of us, and we must pick up our sewn patches and meet Rinver early in the morning. I am glad that this last day has been a pleasant one; I do not want to leave the town remembering only danger and deceit. 

June 15th 
Happy birthday to me! We woke up early, as planned. After saying our farewells, and leaving some gold at the tower (carrying hundreds of gold pieces around is not wise), we set out to pick up our patches, and meet with Rinver. 

Rinver was waiting for us outside the inn, with our transportation (some mediocre quality horses and a cart) ready. He asked who our leader was, and before the rest of us could say anything, Torin boldly proclaimed "I am!" We started to protest, but Rinver cut us off, and handed a scroll to Torin. Inside were instructions about what to do if Rinver should die during our journey; how to dispose of the body, etc. Of course, we agreed to follow the instructions, and began our trip out of the city. 
Near the gates, we were surprised to find Balstead waiting to bid us farewell. I gave him a small amount of coin to invest while I am gone, and I promised to come back to check on him. We all wished him good luck, and soon Duma Faifni was at our backs. 

The journey away is almost as filled with revelry as the fair itself was; bards and singers fill the journey with stories and music. We spent a good deal of time familiarizing ourselves with Rinver's abilities (and he with ours), so that we might be more effective as a team. Also, Finis warned us that we were going to have to stop on the twenty-first, as that is the Summer Solstice, and it is a holy day he must observe. 

We are now resting in a pleasant, merry camp. The singing is beginning to die down. Suleiman has surprised me; I must have let slip somehow that today is my birthday. He bought me a bottle of wine, and we shared it together. It is good to have such friends. 

June 16th 
Yet another joyous day was spent in travel. The caravan slowly thinned throughout the day, as people split off to go to their own cities, towns, and tuathas. The return to the empty, rolling hills of the countryside is bringing back bad memories of orcs and caterwals. I hope that the Orinbar Mountains will be a change for the better. 

The day has mostly been uneventful. We will soon reach Crossing. 

Suleiman has decided to start training under Rinver as an apprentice. At first, he was leery of apprenticeship, as he does not like servitude--and being an apprentice requires submission to authority. However, he decided that he could live with the minor impositions Rinver would make on him. Rinver has been exercising his mind with simple recitations and math problems. I find it all very interesting. 

June 17th 
As Rinver predicted, we reached Crossing late in the morning. Rinver asked if we could stop for the day, as he has people to see here. We agreed, although I don't look forward to staying in this smoky, dirty, and foul-smelling town. Our inn is the Black Ox, and it is clean enough, I suppose. 

Suleiman, Blades, and I went for a walk around town. It is very active, although it is difficult to tell if the town is always like this, or if the activity is merely spillover from the festival. 

While walking near the docks, we heard cries for help coming from an alley. Blades and I charged ahead, while Suleiman followed behind us, covering our back (we have become very wary of traps lately). The alley was almost completely dark, but we could make out an old man being beaten by several ruffians. After a brief fright, we sent the bullies running, and bandaged the old man. 

The old man was a fortune-teller (Of course, he was probably a charlatan, not a true seer, unlike our Ionian Oracles), and one of the men beating him had not liked the fortune the old man had told him. He said that he would read our fortunes to reward us for saving him; I declined, but Blades and Suleiman were interested. He told Blades "The hand that brings order to the elements brings only discord to the hearts of men." That's a fairly safe thing to say of a dwarven fighter, especially one that looks as much like an armor-smith as Blades does! When he looked at Suleiman, he became hysterical, shouting that he saw darkness, and he ran back into the house. 

Suleiman seems somewhat disturbed by this incident, but I'm sure it's just an old man's confusion, and nothing to worry about. We retired to the inn to get some rest. 

June 18th 
Rinver has told Torin that our next destination is Genyrthus. Torin's supposed "leadership" is beginning to get a little annoying. It's also a little funny, so I guess we'll put up with it for a while. 

We reached the River Callin by midday, and took a ferry across. We met another adventuring group while crossing, called the "Iron Strikers". Once on the other side, we found that we were going the same direction, so we began riding together. Eventually, the conversation seemed to escalate into a "we've killed bigger monsters than you" contest, and they challenged us to a test of bravery. 

Of course, this is all total silliness. I don't have to prove anything to anyone, but this kind of thing is important to the dwarves. And given the nature of their challenge, I wasn't about to let the dwarves try it alone. The Ironstrikers told us that there is a graveyard up the trail, and it is said to be haunted. We were to enter the graveyard at opposite sides, and meet in the middle, destroying whatever opposition was in our path. Whoever destroyed the greatest undead wins. That fact that undead are an abomination made me even more eager to join in this hunt. 

By the time we reached the graveyard, night was falling, but the moon had not yet risen. Rinver offered to stay behind and guard the horses. We entered the graveyard from the north, using a lantern as our only source of light. We were soon set upon by several of the undead known as "wights". They fled before the holy wrath of Prometheus. At first, the others were disappointed that I took away an opportunity to fight the creatures. When they learned of the life-draining nature of the creatures, they were not so eager to fight them anymore. We started forward again, realizing that the Ironstrikers were probably in over their heads. 
Sure enough, we soon heard shouting and cries for help. We ran ahead. Only two of the members of their party were left standing, set upon by many wights. Prometheus again turned them away, and we tended to their wounded. One of them could be healed, but the other, named Vindicis, was very, very cold. As we examined him, his skin split open, revealing talons, and fangs emerged from his jaw. I quickly tried to smash him with the warhammer, but I was not fast enough. Then the other wights renewed their attack, as I had stopped keeping them at bay to tend the wounded. Again I turned them, but not Vindicis. The others desperately attacked Vindicis before he could drain life from one of us, and we quickly took him down. Shivering with fear, we ran back to the camp as fast as we could. 

I am having a hard time sleeping after that close call. I think that the remainder of the Ironstrikers have learned a lesson about boasting and challenges. I hope that we have learned it as well. Humility can be a painful lesson. 

June 19th 
We set off again. The ground is beginning to slope up, as the hills turn into the feet of mountains. It has been a quiet day of travel, and the pensive Ironstrikers are still with us. We have made camp by a small copse of trees. 

June 20th 
The wind is coming from the south today, as we enter the switch backs of the Orinbar Mountains. The roads are becoming difficult to navigate. One of the wheels on the cart broke, and Finis managed to fashion a makeshift repair to the cracked spoke using some twigs. Rinver tells us (well, he tells Torin, actually) that the Genyrthus is still several days away. 

Other than the problems with the cart, the day has been pretty dull. 

June 21st 
Today is the Summer Solstice, the day that the planet receives the greatest amount of daylight. It is a cloudy day, but without rain. 

Finis had us stop just before noon, so that he could perform a ceremony. He invited us to take part. I, of course, declined. Finis seemed a little surprised, and said "Do you not call your god the light-bringer? Do you not wish to celebrate this day when Ermoon receives the most light?" Finis apparently thinks Prometheus is some kind of sun god, like Helios. The light we refer to, of course, is the light of the gift of flame He brought us, as well as the symbolic representation of knowledge. Prometheus lights our way with truth and wisdom, not the sun.

I must explain the distinction to Finis sometime. 

Rinver wanted to watch the ceremony, but Finis said that if we do not participate, we must leave the area until it is over. Rinver and I went into some trees a short distance from the horses, while the others participated in the ceremony. I began a long prayer of thanks, as is our tradition. 

The rest of the day was passed in rest, which is good, as I fasted today, and strenuous exercise might be dangerous in my weakened condition. 

June 22nd 
Nothing significant happened today, except that, in late afternoon, we heard the sound of falling water growing louder and louder. There must be a very large waterfall nearby.

June 23rd 
We have finally reached Genythus, a fine dwarven town. The well-crafted stone walls are thirty feet high. In fact, all the buildings here are imposing and the stonework is wonderful. Only a few humans are about, and there is only one inn that accommodates "tall folk", the Sleepy Giant. The only other occupants of the Inn are mercenaries and merchants. 

After buying some rations, we all retired to the Inn for some well-earned rest. Suleiman and Rinver continued their training process, and I tried to listen in. The quizzes are becoming to difficult for me to follow, although I have noticed that my recall and understanding have been improving very slightly--possibly due to the magical gem. 

Tomorrow we will set out for Tesplyn's Grove, another Dwarven town. Finis likes the name, for obvious reasons. The journey should take about a week. 

June 24th 
The Iron Strikers headed north today, restoring our party to six. We are heading east, mostly. The day was happily uneventful. It is starting to get a little cooler as we climb in altitude, but it is Spring, so the temperature is not uncomfortable. 

June 25th 
Yet another unremarkable day has passed. I've actually become rather proficient at napping while riding in the wagon, even though the road is very rough. Also, I've been trying to practice my dwarven and elvish, based on what I've heard Torin and Blades say, and the little bit of Elvish I've heard out of Suleiman (he speaks Elvish, although I'm not sure where he learned it). I've only learned a few phrases so far; maybe I can get Suleiman to teach me some more. 

June 26th 
Our peaceful journey was twice interrupted today. Shortly after lunch we came to a bridge crossing a chasm. Sitting on the bridge was a large creature with a lion's body, bat's wings, and human head. We have come to know these beasts as "Manticores" (we fought one last month, if you will recall). As soon as it saw us, it took to the air, flinging metal spikes at us from its barbed tail. We were struck several times, but we struck it as well. Rinver's magic missiles proved dramatically effective; the creature was injured and forced to land. It did not last long in melee combat, but Finis damaged his magical druidic staff while fighting it--I hope it can be repaired! 

At nightfall we camped, our travels since the manticore attack having been without incident. While encamped, one of our horses screamed (an unsettling sound!). We turned to see two giant, green skinned humanoids with dark, empty spaces in place of eyes, trying to drag its carcass into the trees. We couldn't let them get away with that, of course, and we attacked them viciously. The creatures seemed to quickly heal damaged body parts, confirming my suspicion--these were trolls. The fiends were defeated quickly, thanks to our flameblades (Finis and I can both cast the spell). The fire prevented them from regenerating the damaged body parts. 
We went to find the Troll lair, leaving Rinver and Suleiman at the camp. The trail was pretty easy to follow, and we soon found their cave. We decided to investigate their lair in the morning. It has been a peaceful night so far, and I now end my watch. 

June 27th 
Our first task of the morning was to defeat any remaining trolls in the lair. We found the lair again; it was very easy, as the path had been traveled many times recently. A dwarf's skull, wearing a rotted helm, sat in the doorway. Hiding at the edge of the trees, we made our plan. Suleiman fired a flaming arrow into the cave, and a troll soon came out, looking around. We waited, and two more trolls slowly ambled out. 

As soon as they were together, Rinver cast a fireball on them--it was a sight to behold! The explosion of flame was tremendous, and took the trolls totally by surprise. As soon as the fireball ended, Finis threw what appeared to be a mushroom at them. It erupted into a cloud when it hit the ground, leaving one of the Trolls choking and struggling for breath. We gave them no time to recover, as we charged into battle. Rinver sent magic missiles flying at them, and with Blades and Torin swinging like mad, the trolls soon fell. After setting them ablaze, we slowly moved into the cave. The remains of animals and travelers were scattered around the filthy hole; I could scarcely breathe. In the very back of the cave we found a pile of gold, bronze, gems, and a few other items. There was a jar of that healing goo (it seems to be relatively common in these parts), and a strange ten-sided zircon gem. One of the sides had its edges worn smooth. Suleiman tried rubbing the gem, and several images of him sprung into existence around him. It was difficult to tell which was the real Suleiman. Torin tried punching an image, and it disappeared (thankfully, it was not the real Suleiman!). This is indeed a useful magic item; however, after rubbing it, another of the sides was worn smooth. Only eight uses of it are left.

After returning to camp to make sure we left nothing behind, we resumed our journey. In the late afternoon we spotted several giant eagles circling overhead. They soon flew away. I have heard conflicting rumors regarding these creatures; some say that they are a noble race of intelligent birds, while others say they are nothing more than large, cruel hunters. I'm hoping for the former. 

As I write this at our campsite, the borealis shines brightly overhead. It is difficult to describe this unusual phenomenon; it is like a curtain of shimmering light. I wish that you could see it. The night is very quiet; it is very beautiful here. I think that if I had to choose a place to live in Ailech, I would choose the mountains. It is a rough, dangerous place, but that is part of its beauty. 

June 29th 
Today's travel was pleasant, except for a disturbing sight early in the morning. Soon after we got underway we came upon the scene of a battle. Broken goblin bodies lay strewn everywhere--across the road, in the bushes, backed up against the trees. A variety of weapons had been used on them, although we suspected that this was probably dwarvish work. Only the flies seemed to be able to stand the taste of goblin flesh; no animals or other insects had disturbed the corpses. We resumed our journey as quickly as possible. 

By late afternoon we could hear bells ringing in the distance. They continued for quite a while. We made camp by a large pile of rocks, looking down on the path behind us. We have come a long way in two weeks, and the time has flown by. 

June 30th 
We finally reached the dwarven mining town of Tesplyn's Grove soon after stopping for dinner. Finis was pleased to find that this town has many trees scattered around it. Two large bell towers were the source of the ringing we heard yesterday, and they rang today as well, although it is not clear why. A small river flows by the town, and several smelting buildings are built around it. 

An inn called the One-eyed Crow is our home for the night. It is owned and run by dwarves. It is actually quite cozy; despite the fact that it was designed for smaller folk, I feel comfortable. We have been relaxing and resting for the remainder of the day. Our horses are tired from the journey, especially since we had to redistribute the weight that the horse killed by the trolls was carrying. I am glad that they have a chance to rest as well. I doubt that their dinner was as fine as our roast pheasant, though. 

While resting in the common room, two dwarves approached us dressed in hunting clothes and leather armor. They announced themselves as Amar and Colby, from Breckenswan. Breckenswan is a small town about half a day from here, and the ducks that visit the nearby swamp in the spring and summer are the town's main source of income. Amar and Colby tell us that there were less ducks than usual last year, and almost none this year. The livelihood of their village is threatened, and they want us to investigate, to find what is killing or frightening off the ducks. 

Of course, we could not turn them down. First we asked Rinver if we could temporarily leave his employ to help them; he agreed. He is not sure whether he wants to come himself or not. 

It is late at night now, so we will go to Breckenswan in the morning. I think that tomorrow will be a long day; I am off to bed to ensure that I get enough rest. 
------------------


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 17, 2017)

SESSION 11 

July 1st 
I'm writing to you from the depths of a swamp. We could be resting comfortably in Breckenswan, but Blades wanted to spend the night here, in case something happened. In fact, a great deal has happened tonight, but we have done nothing to solve the mystery of the dwindling ducks. 

Our day started with a warm breakfast and a chat with the innkeeper, while we waited for Colby and Amar to come to the Inn. The innkeeper told of us a creature named Screech, a dragonne, who seems to be a self-appointed guardian of this area. Apparently, a dragonne is a huge bronze dragon-like creature, with a lion's head. We heard the sound of something huge flying overhead several days ago, so I suppose it must have been Screech. 

We asked the innkeeper about a few other things. He told us that Tesplyn was a druid who kept a grove around here. He did not seem to know much about Breckenswan, except that the Tucker clan lives there, catching fish and hunting ducks and Hibernian geese. 

Blades grew tired of the conversation, and went to talk to the local armorsmith. Colby and Amar showed up soon afterward, so we went to get Blades. Somehow, Blades had infuriated the Blacksmith--apparently he felt that Blades was wasting his talents by adventuring. Blades tried to explain his situation, but only succeeded in aggravating the armorer. 

On the way to Breckenswamp we found out a few more things about the area. This whole side of the valley is protected by a "thorn wall", erected by Tesplyn long ago (Tesplyn has not been seen in centuries). Also, the inhabitants of Breckenswan have long lived in terror of traveling the swamp at night, as a creature they've named "Blackjack" lurks there, killing unfortunate dwarves. Ogres have also been seen there. However, these creatures are not likely to be responsible for the missing ducks and geese, as they've been around for a long time, but the birds only started disappearing last year. 

We finally arrived at the swamp. There were many birds, but no signs of ducks or Hibernian geese. Although we tried to stay on the land, the water is only two or three feet deep, so it was not difficult to traverse. More dwarves soon brought canoes, and we quickly made our way to the nesting ground of the few remaining water fowl (Suleiman used his ring of water walking, which impressed the dwarves very much). 

Finis cast several spells and tried to communicate with the ducks. Meanwhile, Torin searched the muddy ground for tracks, and found an unusual footprint, which no one could identify. After a lengthy conversation, Finis returned with some information: The ducks are being attacked at night by four legged green things at night, which come out of the water. We discussed this, and then Finis continued talking with them. After a while he seemed to learn everything he could from the ducks, so we went to talk to the geese. From what the birds say, it sounds as though some sort of giant frogs (between 2 and four feet tall) are attacking the birds at night, and they have only been here for a year or so. 

We wanted to get a better idea of what we were up against, so we planned a trap for the frogs. I set torches around the nests, and we went to hide in a small stand of trees. Suleiman climbed a tall oak that grew from the water just a few feet from our island. Most of the dwarves went back to their village, but some of them stayed with us, armed with bows and arrows. I hope that they are better warriors than they seem; they nearly jump out of their boots at the slightest sound. The mere suggestion that Blackjack might pay a visit sets their teeth chattering. 

Nothing happened for a long time. Then Torin cried out in pain, as some creature struck him from behind. I began to cast lamplighter to light all the torches, but before Torin or anyone else could react or get a good look, the creature slid back into the water. We soon heard Suleiman cry out, as the creature leaped out of the water at him. It struck a glancing blow, but Suleiman climbed out of its reach. Torin and Blades charged, and struck it a few painful blows. The creature again returned to the water, but Finis cast faerie fire on it, and we quickly gave chase. It led us on a grand circle around the swamp, and finally back toward the duck island. Finis and I, being faster than the dwarves, reached the island first. We decided to stop chasing Blackjack, as he was too fast for us in the water. 

Finis and I went to find the Tucker clan dwarves that were still hidden in the trees on the island. As soon as we stepped toward the trees, however, three huge ogres stepped into the torch light! We retreated to the water's edge, calling for Torin and Blades to come help. Suleiman remained hidden in his oak tree. 

The fight was terrible; I was nearly sent flying by an Ogre, but I stood my ground. Suleiman surprised us all by striking an Ogre with a spell; apparently he is learning more quickly than Rinver suspects. Finis blanketed the area in fog with an obscurement spell, and we tried to lose ourselves in it. The ogres fumbled around for us, but could not strike us down before the dwarves arrived. Torin and Blades made short work of those Ogres; the poor fools never stood a chance. 

Of course, at this point, the only creatures in the area were the ducks, the Tucker clan dwarves (who had successfully hidden from the Ogres), and us. All the other swamp animals had fled from all the noise and fighting. It was unlikely that anything was going to hunt the ducks tonight, so we prepared to return to the village. As we rowed away from the island we realized that Blades had stayed behind. At this point we engaged in a lengthy, shouted argument with Blades. He wanted to stay to see if anything else would come by. We tried to point out that this was silly; Blackjack was badly injured, and no animal would come near the scene of the fight for a while. Nonetheless, Blades, stubborn as always, refused to leave. 

None of us wanted to simply leave him here, so we stayed as well (except for Suleiman, who was injured and quite exhausted by the spell casting). After tending to our wounds, we set up camp, and here we are. Of course, nothing has come near the island. We will try again tomorrow. 

July 2nd 
Suleiman and the Breckenswan dwarves brought us a warm breakfast this morning. After eating, we tried to track the ogres. Amar, with the wisdom of Prometheus, managed to find some tracks, and we followed them to an island deep in the swamp. All the trees on the island were smashed to the ground, and the opening of a cave was clearly visible. Nothing lay inside except junk: a rusted sword, broken helmet, battered plate, and a flagon. We returned it to the dwarves (although Torin kept the flagon). 

At nightfall we tried our same trick again, although we moved to the goose island this time. It was much more effective this time. We waited in darkness until a goose honked in alarm. Again, I cast lamplighter, and the island was lit by torches. We were shocked to see more than twenty large frogs crawling out of the water, attacking the geese. Finis lit several of them with Faerie Fire spells, and the dwarves waded into their midst, sending frogs flying. 

The frogs are vicious creatures; they have unusually sharp teeth, long claws, and absolutely no fear. They seem rabid; something strange was done to these beasts. Many of them stopped fighting us to eat their fallen comrades. Although they were not very tough, many of us were gravely wounded during the fight. Nonetheless, when several of the creatures had gorged themselves on other frogs, we followed them back to their breeding ground (thanks to another one of Finis' faerie fire spells). 

Along the way, Blackjack paid us another visit. He erupted from the water beside the dwarves, and viciously attacked. I summoned a watery fist, and struck the creature soundly in the side. Then Torin, swearing revenge for last night's attack, lunged forward with his battleaxes. Blackjack could do nothing but look stunned as Torin's first swing tore him open from foot to head. I used the Watery Fist to nudge the corpse onto an island, and we continued our pursuit of the four remaining frogs. 

Suleiman was the only one close to them now, as Finis and I had stopped to make sure the dwarves were all right. We followed Suleiman's bobbing torch to a large pool that looked deeper than the others. The frogs stopped in the middle of the pool, floating motionless. As an experiment, I threw some of our rations into the water near them. Something popped up from under the water and swallowed the food. More experimentation revealed that there were huge tadpoles under this pool. We fired arrows and threw rocks at the four frogs until they sank beneath the water. Finally, we returned to the village, after placing a marker beside the large pool, and loading Blackjack's body onto a boat. 

The dwarves of Breckenswan, of course, were overjoyed. I must say, I was impressed as well; we had solved their Blackjack problem, their Ogre problem, and their duck mystery in two days. The dwarves say that they think Blackjack was a Babbler, so named for the gibbering sound they sometimes make. We got a better look at the body in the day time; Babblers are huge, reptilian creatures, like crocodiles that can stand upright. 

We recommended to the dwarves that they drain the tadpole pool if they can; they replied that they would get started on it right away. In the meanwhile, we are being treated as their honored guests. I'm looking forward to a comfortable rest in a warm bed. Tomorrow we will return to Tesplyn's Grove. 

July 3rd 
It has been a hell of a day; and I do mean that literally. We took a large risk, succeeded, and it has paid off handsomely. I hope that I succeed in bringing some of my share of the treasure back to the temple; we will be able to afford all those renovations we have been putting off, in addition to starting many new education programs. 

The first thing we saw upon returning to Tesplyn's Grove was the Dragonne, Screech, pacing back and forth across the streets in the center of town. Rinver ran over to us, telling us that the townsfolk have found out that Screech is a female, who recently lost her mate. She moved her eggs to new lair, but they have somehow "fallen below the lair", although he was not sure what that meant. Dwarves were running around in a panic, and standing around arguing feverishly. 

Torin took charge of the situation, and asked a group of dwarves what exactly was going on. After some further questioning, the confusion was cleared up. Screech's lair was high in a mountain cave. She left the cave, and her eggs, for a brief period of time, and returned to find her eggs missing, and a tunnel under her nest, leading down into the mountain. She flew to the town, where priests translated for her. A group of dwarves got together to explore the tunnel, and she took them to her cave. Only one dwarf returned, and that dwarf didn't go down the passage. The others went down the passage, but there was a flash of light, screams, and they never returned. 

The dwarves said that they were offering 1,500 gold to whoever returned Screech's eggs! We were actually more interested in having Screech fly us part of the way to our destination, but gold sounded good too. We accepted the offer (even Rinver wanted to go!), and soon climbed aboard Screech's back. The dwarves had fitted her with a harness, and she carried us all effortlessly. 

Flying to Screech's mountain was exhilarating. I've never flown before, although I had heard it described by others (mostly mages). Everything looks so small, and you realize what a small distance you've traveled on foot--and how far you have to go. Nonetheless, the view is beautiful. Rinver pointed out the Dragon River, which we were planning to follow. 

After nearly an hour of flying, we approached a peak. A cavern opening could barely be seen on the side of the mountain, and Screech headed straight for it. Once inside, we began our investigation. The only sign that anything was amiss was the tunnel heading at about a forty-five degree angle, down into the heart of the mountain. The rope that the dwarves had used to aid their descent was still stretched down to the opening at the bottom. We could see only darkness at the end, so Rinver cast invisibility on Blades. Because we could feel incredible heat emanating from whatever underground passageways lay below, I cast endure heat on him as well. 

Blades quickly scrambled down the tunnel, had a look around, and came back up. He said that it was indeed hot down there. He had seen a small, naked man, lit by flames, run into the room, carrying a dragon's egg. He had stopped to look around, missed Blades (because he was invisible), and continued out of the room through another passage. 

Rinver suggested that the little man was probably a "Magman", and that an entrance to the Elemental Plane of Fire likely lay below. Those of us wearing metal armor would find movement, especially combat, very taxing. I cast endure heat on Torin and myself, Rinver cast invisibility on Suleiman, and we all headed down. 

What followed was a lengthy chase through winding passageways that I will not describe in all of its dull detail. Several pools of lava dotted the tunnels. We ended up fighting many of the Magmen, as they were the ones that had stolen and hidden the eggs. They tried to set us ablaze, but the endure heats protected us until I could cast no more. We ran into several other creatures there as well, including a curious "firebear" (which simply watched us), firebats, firesnakes, and a flaming skeletal man, who shot fire from his hands. Whenever we found an egg, Suleiman (who remained invisible) would run it up to the Dragonne, who waited above. At one point, Rinver disposed of several Magmen at once by casting an ice wall off of a scroll, in the air above them. He also saved my life from one of the firebats, by striking it with magic missiles as it tried to suck the blood from my body. 

Blades bravely risked his life searching a room with an unstable ceiling; it collapsed as he moved stones around, looking for an egg. He managed to find the egg, throw it to Finis, and stumble through the falling rocks before the room crashed down. Finally, we killed the firesnakes to get the last egg. On the way out, a giant flaming earthworm tried to make a meal of Blades, but we ran for the tunnel and escaped. 

Six of the seven eggs were returned intact. One egg had been turned black by something the Magmen had done to it. Despite the loss of one egg, Screech was very happy (we could tell because she started purring and licked us). Suleiman revealed two rubies that he found. One was rather plain, but the other burned with a fire inside, as if it had a piece of the elemental plane of fire in it. 

Screech carried us back to town in the early evening, and quickly flew back to her nest. The dwarves took us back to the One-Eyed Crow, where Suleiman told the story in his quickly-improving Dwarvish. The dwarves bought us drinks, and happily paid us our 1,500 gold. A dwarf named Hubert said that he'll ring the bells for Screech tomorrow, and we'll see if she will give carry us part of the way toward our goal. We retired to the inn for a well-deserved rest. Poor Torin's endure heat spell wore off (and I exhausted my ability to channel power) before we got out of the tunnels, and I think he nearly fainted due to heat exhaustion. 

I think I can say that we have made great steps lately in our party's abilities; Suleiman is quickly becoming a skilled magic-user; my ability to channel the holy fire grows, Finis' connection with nature grows stronger, and the dwarves are deadlier than ever. I'm even beginning to understand the dwarvish tongue. The name of the Pentachromata seems to be slowly spreading. Whether that is good or bad, only time will tell. I like to think that it is good.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 23, 2017)

SESSION 12 

July 4th 
Today was a day of exploration. After another hearty breakfast, Torin and Suleiman headed to the jeweler to change our coins into gems. It occurred to Finis and I that we ought to find out if those rubies we found are magical, in case Torin or Suleiman decide to sell them. We soon caught up with them, and a quick check revealed that the bright ruby does indeed appear to be enchanted in some way, although it has a curious dweomer. After changing our coins, we returned to the inn. 
Afternoon came, and Screech did not. Hubert told us that she probably was not coming today, so we decided to investigate the druid's grove. It was only a three hour walk or so, down a trail which wound its way through an apple orchard and some fields. The grove itself was surrounded with tall granite pillars, with mysterious symbols on them. One of them was that of the nature god whose hidden temple we found while fleeing from the orcs. Suleiman, Rinver, and I stayed out of the grove, while the dwarves and Finis investigated. After a look around, Finis said that he would stay there. Torin also wanted to stay. The rest of us returned here to the inn, arriving at dusk. Finis and Torin said they will return in the morning, and we'll see if Screech shows up. 

July 5th 
Finis and Torin returned as planned, and Finis has fixed his staff. They say that nothing exciting happened while they were there, although they seem a little secretive about it. Finis has expressed a desire to stay and restore the grove to its former glory; we implored him to stay with us so that we might finish our assigned task first. He agreed. 

Shortly before lunch, Screech arrived in town. Hubert spoke to her by clutching a magical stone, and she agreed to carry us to the river. We made arrangements to leave immediately, including the sale of our horses (we got a pretty bad deal on them, since dwarves don't ride horses). Our stout dwarven pony will be cared for by the Tucker clan, as Screech cannot carry him. 

After another exhilarating four hour ride through the air, Screech brought us close to the ruins of a town by the river. We asked her (through Hubert, who had come with us) to land a safe distance away, and went to investigate. The town's walls seemed to have been blown over by some incredible gale, but they had been blown in different directions--I suggested that a dragon might have done this by beating its wings; I have heard they can create incredible wind gusts this way. 

While investigating the ruins we were attacked by several gargoyles, which are ugly, demon-shaped flying creatures with horned heads. It was a rough fight, but we (barely) came out victorious, thanks to the dwarves and an incredible blow by Finis; apparently, his staff is back in perfect working order. Unfortunately, Rinver and I were knocked unconscious during the fight, so we are incapable of casting spells for the rest of the day, due to our wooziness. 

Suleiman went to tell Screech to leave, and soon she flew overhead, with Hubert waving to us from her back. We waved back, and watched her soar off toward the mountains. I wish all of our journey could be so swift. 

Further investigations of the town revealed that the inhabitants were all dwarves; their skeletons lay scattered about. They showed no signs of battle injury, which again suggested that the green dragon (of which we had heard rumors, and had been offered a job to destroy, if you will recall) had attacked the town with its poisonous breath. 

Several usable boats lay in a building by the docks. After Finis performed some repairs, we have managed to scrape together two kayaks, two canoes, and one rowboat. Rinver says that Prolingmur is the next city, and it is one week down the river. 

We camp by the boats tonight; tomorrow, we will begin our river journey. 

July 6th 
I feel much better after a night of rest. We have decided on our boating arrangement: Torin and I in one canoe, Finis and Suleiman in the other, and Rinver and Blades in the rowboat, along with most of our supplies (the rowboat is the most stable of the boats, and is thus less likely to capsize, spilling its contents into the river). 

After a couple of hours of struggling, we are getting used to the boats. We have made arrangements should trouble arrive; we shall all head to the right, or west, bank of the river. Fortunately, today's travels were uneventful. 

I estimate that we traveled twenty six miles today. Finis caught some fish for dinner, while Suleiman and I scouted downstream from our camp. The river slows somewhat ahead; no matter. This is still faster than land travel. 

I have concealed our campfire with dark fire, so that we might cook our fish without attracting all the local wildlife. I hope that catching food along the way will allow us to extend our rations. We should have more than enough food to reach Prolingmur, where we can purchase more provisions. 

July 7th 
Soon after starting our journey we saw the most unusual creature drinking at the water's edge. It looked like a large, gangly, ugly deer, with huge, thick antlers. Finis tells me that it is called a "moose". 

Around lunchtime we came upon a large stone head protruding from the water; it was the top of a statue of a dwarf. The portion of the statue underwater was holding a large shield. On the shield was a symbol: a mace with a large ingot on it. No one was familiar with the clan it represented. 

When it came time to camp, Finis spotted a giant crayfish. We decided to find another campsite. Another suitable spot was just a short distance down stream. We made camp, but the crayfish followed us. After attempting to lure the crustacean into the dark fire failed, Blades and Torin charged it, and we soon had more food than we knew what to do with. Our bellies full, we lay down for the night. 

July 8th 
A mist lay over the water this morning, lending a mystic quality to the already beautiful scenery. The river widened soon after we set out, slowing the river even more. Around lunchtime we spotted an incredible sight under the water--a town! It seems that this river bed was not always underwater. Nothing but fish live there now. 

A curious white marble dome lay in the middle of the town. A detect magic revealed that it is somehow enchanted; perhaps it is a temple. Finis wanted to swim down and check it out, so I cast endure cold on him so that the cold water would not cause cramps. He cast water breathing on himself, we tied a rope around his waist, and he jumped in. Finis used his ring of water walking to stand on the water above him, holding the rope. After a quick search of the town revealed nothing interesting, Finis tried knocking on the door. Those of us on the surface were shaken by a huge roar, coming from far, far downstream. Alarmed, we pulled Finis up and tried to put some distance between the town and ourselves. 

A huge gar (a very ugly, inedible local fish) surprised us, biting Finis and Suleiman's canoe in half. It then nearly bit Finis in half, but Blades and Torin managed to kill it. I estimate the fish to be twenty-five feet long! Fortunately, we have been dragging the kayaks behind in case of just such an emergency, so we still have sufficient transportation. 

While camped tonight, Finis found a local berry called "Heaven's Gift", which has the curious property of bubbling when placed in water. They are also good to eat, so we have picked some. 

July 9th 
A huge bear watched us from the shore as we set out this morning. It seemed as curious about us as we were about it. The river narrowed some, but widened into a loch in the afternoon. We made camp on an island in the middle of the river. 

Torin spotted a light coming from an island downstream. It doesn't seem to get any closer; it is an odd, gray, cold light. After about an hour, it brightened, then went out. We all plan to be extra vigilant on watch tonight. 

July 10th 
For the second time since coming to this continent, I have lost a friend and traveling companion. Today, it was Rinver, and his loss was pointless and frustrating. It was as if the gods themselves decided to visit some random tragedy upon us. Unlike Taelsyn's death, which we could have prevented, we could do nothing to save Rinver. Now, we are without maps, without a guide, without a wizard, and without an employer. Most importantly, we are without a friend. 

As the river's current is almost nonexistent here, we paddled downstream to the island from which the light emanated. A tower stood on a hill in the middle, and some kind of glass apparatus could be seen in a window. A single rowboat was tied to the dock, and a path led up toward the tower. I have seen a lighthouse before, and this is not a lighthouse. 

A brief search for tracks revealed huge, fresh claw prints in the moss. Torin estimates that it is reptilian, and that the creature who made it is bigger than Screech. The tracks lead away from the island, into the water. 

We headed up the path, toward the tower. A small stone building with a thatch roof was next to the tower. A stone arch stood on the opposite side from the stone building. Four carefully trimmed trees lined the path to the tower's door. We examined the arch; it was covered with mathematical and wizardly symbols. Looking through the arch was difficult; the trees on the other side appeared hazy. The gray beam of light shone from the window above, directly into the arch. Rinver and I examined the runes on the arch, and concluded that it is some kind of portal through both space and time. In other words, it was better left alone. 

Unfortunately, extra-planar creatures would not leave us alone. As we went to investigate the stone hut, a large insect-like, bipedal creature materialized out of thin air directly behind Rinver. It instantly knocked Rinver unconscious and grabbed him. We tried to hit it, and succeeded a couple of times, but we did not have enough time. There was no way in the world for us to defeat this monster; it was too fast. We didn't stand a chance. It disappeared with Rinver. Hoping that some clue to where they might have gone might be lying around the tower or the stone hut next to it, we quickly began an exploration of the area. A quick casting of locate object revealed that Rinver (or at least, the backpack he was wearing when he disappeared) was nowhere nearby. We later found that he is on the ethereal plane. But more on that later. 

Barging into the hut, we were greeted by an undead--some strange kind of zombie. I could not turn it from us, but Blades quickly cut it into small pieces. The zombie actually had a pouch of spell components; perhaps he had been a wizard in life. The room was spartan, containing only a bed, a desk, a chest, and some books (including a spell book). I grabbed several of the books on mathematics, and Suleiman too the spell book. The other books were filled with planetary and dimensional charts; I could make little sense of them. The chest held only a few coins. 

We hurried on to the tower. Using keys we found on the zombie, we unlocked the door. Inside, an unusual five legged creature, with an eye on each leg/tentacle (it rather reminded me of a starfish) awaited us, attacking us viciously. It released clouds of paralyzing poisonous gas or spores from its legs, but I was unaffected. Finis used slow poison to free Torin and Blades, who were both affected by the poison. The creature didn't last very long once they were both back in combat. 

The room was elegantly furnished, with a kitchenette behind a door. I found six more books on mathematics! A brief search of the room turned up nothing else of interest. 

We continued on, going up the stairs to the second floor. A wardrobe came crashing down the stairs at us! Torin jumped out of the way, but Blades wasn't fast enough, and it crashed into him. We pushed it aside, off the staircase, and charged up the stairs. Two more zombies awaited us, a man and a woman. A fire in the hearth warmed the room--which turned out to be bad, because one of the zombies hit Torin with a flask of oil. Fortunately, he didn't venture near the fire, so it never did any harm. We dispatched the zombies, although Finis, once again, damaged his staff. 

The room contained several items of interest. The zombies both had pouches of spell components. A chest lay on the floor, and we opened it with a key we found on one of the zombies. Some scrolls and coins lay inside. Also, there was a small carving of a lynx (a kind of wild cat), with the dwarvish word for "awake" on the bottom. Suleiman says that it is a "figurine of wondrous power", and that the creature portrayed can be summoned by speaking the word on the bottom. One of the zombies was wearing magic arm bands; Finis has put them on, hoping that they will convey some benefit to him. 

Continuing upstairs, we were attacked by a creature that Suleiman tells us was a "lesser Daemon"! I gave Torin the warhammer, and he and Blades dispatched it. The creature oozed into the floor and faded away. 

Having cleared the tower of hostile creatures, we looked around the third floor. A strange apparatus filled the middle of the room. It was a strange assortment of glass, mirrors, and lenses. Papers full of calculations and diagrams littered the room. A small stone seemed to power the whole thing, and a light shone from the apparatus, out of the window, and through the archway outside. 

Suleiman and I sat down to pour over the charts and diagrams, and formulas. After a couple hours of research, we think that we have figured out the basics of this machine. It is indeed a portal through time and space; apparently, the machine was set to 40,000 to 50,000 years into the past, and is incredibly difficult to calibrate precisely. With years of research, we might be able to direct it to a particular location and time. 

However, we had good reason to destroy the device. Several creatures had apparently come through it already, and had either killed the wizard behind its creation, or turned him into one of the zombies we had fought. We were interested in using the device to find Rinver, but it was so difficult to tune, that I thought we should ask for information from a higher source. Using the candle of invocation, I cast a divination spell, asking for Prometheus' guidance. He replied! I felt incredibly honored that he, or one of his servants, felt that I was worthy of a response. I was told that we could not use the machine to rescue Rinver, at least, not on its current settings. Actually, this was not so useful. We could tell that the machine had originally been set for the Abyss, and had drifted to its current setting, 40,000 to 50,000 years into the past, on this prime material plane. 

Finis used speak with animals to tell Falstaff, Rinver's owl familiar, that we could not locate him. Falstaff said that he was still alive, and didn't seem too concerned. Suleiman decided that the machine was to dangerous to continue functioning, and destroyed it. I grabbed the power source, a small quartz crystal. Surveying the room with detect magic revealed that the lynx statuette, a dagger (that a zombie had thrown at Torin), and curiously, a pillow, were magical. 

While searching through the books in the room, Suleiman spotted a picture of the creature that captured Rinver (in an encyclopedia). It's called a "Xil", and it lives on the ethereal plane. These creatures capture hosts in which to plant their eggs. Their young hatch from the stomach of the hosts, killing them. We have very little time to save Rinver, if we can do so at all. I am not optimistic. I only have one idea, and it is a long shot: I have heard that creatures like the lynx in the figurine sometimes live on the ethereal plane when they are not summoned to this plane; perhaps we could ask it to search out Rinver. I have also heard that such creatures are often noble, and of above average intelligence. Another option is to strike a deal with it; if it finds and returns Rinver, we will free it from the statue's bondage. Of course, all of this is assuming that it lives on the ethereal plane, that it is intelligent enough and willing to help, and that it is capable of tracking him on its native plane. But, it's a better plan than no plan. 

If we cannot rescue Rinver, then I think that we should stop for a while, using this tower as a base of operations, and restock our supplies with local fish and game. With the gateway closed, I do not think we will be in too much danger. It will give us time to take stock of the situation, and decide a new course. 

Everything seems so hopeless now; I try to draw strength from the Light. There seem to be so few options. One reason I started the log entry early (it is still daylight; we have not yet made arrangements for camp) is that it is a good way to organize my thoughts. Unfortunately, it does not seem to have worked. Things seem just as hopeless as before. Should we continue on with Rinver's mission? Could we even accomplish it if we tried? I wonder if I am growing weary of adventuring. Perhaps I should begin my long journey home. I have wanted to visit my relatives in the city of Cork. 

It is too early to conjecture; I should see what the others think first. Hopefully, my next entry will offer greater hope than this one. 

I wonder, why have you not sent me a thoughtwave? I would like to have an image, however brief, of how things are going in the temple. I was told before I left that you occasionally send them to our wandering tyros to let them know that all is well. It would be nice to know that things are going well somewhere. It would be nice to have even a fleeting glimpse of home. I suppose I must be content with my memories.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 2, 2017)

_I'm seeing lost of view - I hope it's not just a Google bot or somesuch!   Anyway, there are 26 (I think?) sessions so we are making good progress, this will not last forever (but it does come to a conclusion, doesn't just trail off)  - keep reading folks 

I also wanted to post a bit more often but I've been on the road a lot lately.  I should be able to speed things up a bit soon _


SESSION 13 

I have been so busy for the rest of today that I almost forgot to write a log entry before sleeping! After my last entry, we decided to search the tower thoroughly. On the third floor, Suleiman spotted a slightly raised stone on the wall, with a hook on it. Torin pulled on the hook, removing the stone, and a firetrap went off in his face. Undaunted, we looked inside. 

The space inside was far deeper than it should have been; it would have extended beyond the outside of the tower. It was obviously some kind of extra-dimensional space. Inside were five tubes, several books on the planes, a book entitled Nelbar's Spellbook, a leather satchel (which contained the design of the plane-traveling device!), and a note with the tubes saying "don't take the one that doesn't belong". Each tube was numbered, one through five. We guessed that we shouldn't take number one (thinking that it was the "one" that didn't belong"), so Suleiman grabbed number four, removed a scroll from the tube, and read it. He fell asleep instantly. We couldn't wake him up, so we let him get some rest. I will have to cast remove curse on him sometime. Suleiman and I later surmised that four was the one that didn't belong because four is not a prime number. The other scrolls had protection from elementals, some wizard spells, and reincarnation on them. 
I remained on the third floor of the tower, going over the schematic of the device, and gathering up spare parts and papers from around the room (this wizard, Nelbar, was quite messy; I suppose his apprentices spent most of their time cleaning up after him). 
Blades examined some of the damaged metal parts of the machine, and realized that he could probably fix them, with the right equipment. He went in search of tools and other equipment. 

I soon heard a shout from the second story, and rushed down to see Torin extinguishing himself in some blankets, and blades squaring off against a three foot tall dancing flame. The flame had apparently leaped out of the fireplace when Torin had tried to ascertain how hot it was. Torin still had some oil on him from the fight with the zombies, so he caught fire quite easily. 

We quickly extinguished the flame, and Finis looked into the fireplace. A metal plate lay beneath a pile of rocks (there was no fuel--just the dancing flame). Finis pushed it aside to find a pouch, which also seemed to be an extra-dimensional space. A huge book of spells and a beautiful topaz gem were somehow crammed inside it. 

I returned to going over the plans and the notes, while Torin and Blades worked on repairing the damaged metal parts. Suleiman awoke after an amount of time roughly equal to one-third of a day passed. With Suleiman's help, we quickly figured out much of the machines ingenious design--and corrected a crucial error on the part of the designer. Atspes non fracta; dum spiro spero! 

Dinner was a pleasant surprise--the larder was well stocked with provisions that had not yet spoiled. After working into the night, I must go to sleep. Suleiman is not tired, as he slept through the middle of the day, so he will work on through the night. Tomorrow, we will attempt to reassemble an improved version of the device. 

July 11th 
Blades somehow managed to repair all the metal parts of the machine, although it was close. How he managed to work under such crude conditions, I do not know. He is a master of metals. As soon as he was finished, Suleiman and I attempted our reconstruction. 

There was only one way to test the machine. We shut off the time-shifting settings, and set the destination for the ethereal plane. Placing the power crystal in its holder, we turned the machine on. Finally, we threw open the shutters. 

The grayish light of the machine shot out through the window, and into the archway. It worked! Now, we had to find out whether we could travel back and forth through the planes. Suleiman stayed on the third floor to operate the machine, while the rest of us went down to the arch. 

I lay a rope through the arch, and pulled it back--it all came back this time! I suspect that the "time drift" of the machine is what severed the rope the last time I tried that. The rope got caught in a different time period, the machine's time setting drifted some, and the rope couldn't be pulled back. The machine was now firmly set on the present, so safe travel back and forth was possible. 

Torin ventured inside, and quickly backed out again, shouting. Suleiman closed the shutters and turned off the machine. Almost immediately, three Xil appeared around us. One of them grabbed and paralyzed Finis and disappeared (Suleiman had opened the shutters again, and hit it with his thorndart spell, but it was not effected). As I was fighting one of the remaining two, a white blur shot toward it from the side and a large white lynx tore into the Xil. Suleiman had activated his figurine of wondrous power, and wondrous it was. But the Xil ignored it, and grabbed me, paralyzing me. Fortunately, the efforts of Torin, Blades, and the cat (who is named Tanvil), brought the Xil down before it disappeared with me. While I stood there, frozen in place, They killed the last Xil. 

Suleiman reactivated the doorway, and Torin charged through in pursuit of the Xil holding Finis. Blades stood outside the arch, trying in vain to get the owl, Falstaff, to go with them. It is very frustrating to be frozen like that; I could only listen and hope everything turned out all right. Blades gave up on the owl, and went in after Torin. Torin did quite well on his own, as he took care of two Xil by himself--one carrying Finis, the other carrying Rinver. He and Blades carried them out, and Suleiman shut the gateway. A short time later, we were released from the paralysis. Quickly, I asked for Prometheus to cure disease, removing the parasites from Rinver's stomach. A cure moderate wounds eased his pain. We fetched the magic pillow, and he almost instantly went to sleep. The pillow seems to make it possible to sleep through almost any noise, although it only took a nudge to wake Rinver up. 

Suleiman and I had a chat with Tanvil, the lynx. He is completely devoted to Suleiman, and has no will of his own. He does, however, have a limited amount of time that he can stay active on this plane, before he must return to rest. Suleiman dismissed Tanvil with the dwarvish word for "sleep", and the large cat shrank into the small statuette. 

It was still early in the morning, so after Rinver had rested some, we explained the workings of the device to him. While he seemed interested, he was much more complimentary and friendly than before--it was obvious that he was very grateful. Several hours after lunch, while we were still explaining the device to Rinver, Suleiman suddenly fell asleep again. Tomorrow, I will try a remove curse on him. For now, it is time to sleep. We are going to bed early, so that we may leave early. With our provisions restocked from the larder, and our party once again whole, it is time to resume our journey. I should have known that Prometheus would provide. Why did I ever doubt? 

July 12th 
We reshuffled some of our items this morning. Finis gave Suleiman the magic armbands, Suleiman gave Torin the ring of water walking, and I removed the power crystal from the device. I cast remove curse on Suleiman, crammed as many of the books, including the encyclopedia, in to the bag of holding as I could, and we returned to our boats. 

Rinver and I shared a rowboat during an uneventful day's travel. At night, just before camping, we spotted several large, dark shapes swimming upstream towards us. Finis said that they were giant river otters, and proceeded to talk to them. Apparently they wanted to play, and we were afraid that they would capsize our boats while cavorting. 

Instead, they let us get to shore (in fact, one of them pushed the rowboat far faster than I could have paddled it), and we played with the otters on the river's banks. It was a welcome bit of fun in what had so far been a dangerous, painful journey. The otters, having short attention spans, soon lost interest and went off in search of other things to play with (although they took a block of our cheese with us--they're fascinated by it). 

Rinver estimates that Prolingmur is three days away. The river seems to narrow ahead, so maybe we will reach it more quickly. The sooner, the better. 

July 13th 
The river did speed up again, as we exited the Loch and no more islands appeared. It was, thankfully, a peaceful day of ~~~ 
I'm sorry, I was in the midst of writing that sentence when our camp was attacked. Two large, winged, two legged, snake-like creatures with barbed tails flew out of nowhere and surprised us. Rinver says that they are called Wyverns. One of them struck Finis with its poisonous tail, and he nearly succumbed to the poison, but Prometheus slowed the poison. The Dwarves savagely attacked the beasts, and with the aid of Rinver's magic missiles, the creatures were quickly driven back. Torin took one down, and Blades finished the other. Finis was able to neutralize the poison, much to my surprise--I did not know that was within his ability. I succeeded in removing some of their poison, keeping it in jars from Nelbar's larder. 

Inside the stomach of one of the Wyverns were the remains of some unfortunate man. He had a magical ring on his finger, and Blades volunteered to try it on. Blades apparently thought he was invisible, although he was not. He also found that he could not remove the ring. A remove curse allowed him to remove it, and we buried the cursed ring with its last owner. We moved our camp away from the wyvern carcasses, so hopefully we will get some rest. 

July 14th 
The river went very quickly today. By lunchtime, a road was visible, following a parallel course, not far from the riverbanks. We have set up camp by the road tonight. 

July 15th 
Finis awoke us early today, and without his usual Song to the Sun (which was a pleasant change). He heard something large coming this way, and whatever it was, it was doing a very bad job of trying to hum a song. We hid behind some trees. 

A fourteen foot tall, misshapen figure emerged into the moonlight--it is a full moon now, so we had a good look at it. An extra foot grew from one shoulder, an extra mouth mouthed the words of the song from near a kneecap, and two extra ears lay upon its head. It was armed with a huge club. 

It heard us whispering, and came toward our hiding place. Blades stepped out to speak to it, and it crushed him with its club. We surged from our hiding places to attack it. Torin was knocked flat on his back, gasping for breath. Blades, despite his injury, managed to take down the beast, once again with help from Rinver, and Suleiman's daggers. It took a great deal of healing magic to repair our injuries, but we did. Finis and I suspect that it was a Fomorian Giant, one of a race of creatures that inhabited this land before the Great Kingdom was formed. 

The giant kept a large pouch, and in it we found several objects of interest: A gold torc, a gold bicep ring, a ruined (but once beautiful) harp, and a magical otter pelt. Finis donned the torc, and Suleiman put on the torc (which makes him look even larger, if that is possible--I think he must be one of the largest human wizards of all time). I took the ruined harp, hoping that it might be repaired. I cannot play it, but maybe I can learn. Suleiman donned the magic otter pelt, and tried swimming in the water. Much to our surprise, he turned into an otter (the normal kind, not the giant kind we saw the other night)! After leaving the water and shaking off, he returned to his normal self. We decided to give the pelt to Blades. The dwarves wear heavy armor, so they need some kind of protection sinking to the bottom of the river. 

I have noticed this morning that my wit and wisdom seem noticeably increased--I suspect that the magical stone has finished working its magic upon me. I don't feel too different, although I do feel that I can channel a little more power than before. 

Once again, we returned to the river. In the afternoon, Suleiman heard bagpipes in the distance. Soon, we all heard them--they were playing a battle song, and we could hear the sounds of men shouting and metal ringing. We decided to simply wait until we could see something. As the river rounded a bend, we could see a battle between two very different groups, near the road. One group was wearing the plaid (a solid color, often red, with thin stripes) clothing of this area (but no armor), while the other group wore nothing but blue paint. 

We quickly realized that the blue warriors were of that strange breed known as berzerkers. One member of the other group, however, also had a strange ability, called "Reistarte", or the "warp fury". His features distorted, and he went mad, cutting down the blue warriors left and right. 

Having no idea who was right or wrong, we decided to simply watch and wait. The blue warriors were victorious, and Finis and I offered our medical assistance. Their leader said they didn't want any, despite the fact that many of his men were lying on the ground moaning, and he bled from many cuts. If he wants to die from infection, it is his choice, I suppose. 

As the warriors went around collecting their foes' heads as trophies, we continued to speak to their leader. First, he asked if I was under Finis' protection. I said that I was his friend, but that was all. He seemed wary, but satisfied, and he said that they were the MacFinden. They had defeated the MacMane, who stole some cattle. Some of the warriors pointed at the dwarves and chuckled--apparently they found wearing armor humorous. Torin and Blades were ready to challenge them (to a fight without armor) but we managed to talk them into leaving. 

By late afternoon, we reached the town of Prolingmur. This is a rough place--the people are rugged, hardened cattle herders and farmers of the MacFinden tribe. All the natives of this area seem aggressive; they fight at the drop of a hat. Unlike many parts of Aragon that I have visited, the men of this region occasionally wear plaid skirts called "kilts". We are staying at an inn called the Battered Shield. 

A large dirt mound, topped with a wooden palisade, is the town's "castle", called the Dun. The town (really only six buildings--the Inn, a smithy, temple, a general store, and some residences) is arranged around the Dun. I paid a visit to the general store looking for spell components (I found a few). While I was returning to the inn, the war party returned, led by Connel McGwern. The severed heads hung by their hair from the chariot.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 4, 2017)

SESSION 14 
We ate a venison stew for dinner; it was quite good, but not very filling. Rinver announced that he was going to teach Suleiman his first spell--magic missile. We all had a good laugh about that; Suleiman has been casting spells for weeks. Somehow, Rinver always seems to miss it when he does. 

Finis followed the war party to the Dun, and met a bard named Urym O'Shane, who wants to meet us in the inn later. While we were waiting, a boy ran in and told the innkeeper something about more cattle being stolen. The innkeeper began sharpening a sword, and the boy ran out. Apparently, another fight is brewing. 

A short while later (it was fairly late in the evening now), Urym came in. He explained that he served Cobthach MacFinden, the King of the MacFinden clan. He said that something about all the cattle stealing was strange. Finis suggested that we move to our private room (which is actually a separate building, outside the inn). After relocating, Urym told us of the events of the past few days. The cattle started disappearing, and both clans accused each other of cattle theft. The battles began, but a local druid became suspicious. He did not tell Urym precisely what was wrong, but he did suggest that he was going to call a truce until things were cleared up. Unfortunately, the druid disappeared. I suggested that someone was killing the cattle in an attempt to goad the two sides into killing each other off. 
We've planned to march with the war party tomorrow, and Finis will declare a truce. Tonight, we will go with Bron, a boy of about fourteen or fifteen years, to investigate the site of the disappearances. 

Bron led us into the cold night breeze, and we lit our way with a rock (with continual light cast upon it). A storm brewed to the north, but we continued on, reaching a large field. A stream flowed nearby, marking the MacFinden/MacMane border. Atop a hill stood a kronog, in which they keep the cattle at night. Apparently, the cattle disappear just before they are rounded up for the night. 

Torin looked around for tracks, and soon found something unusual. There were, of course, cattle tracks everywhere, but there were unusual footprints, too: a group of four men, walking in perfect synchronization, never varying their pace or their distance from each other. Following their tracks, we found a badly mauled cow lying on the ground. We put it out of its misery, and decided to follow the tracks back to their source. Along the way we found several places where cows had been picked up, but not set back down. We eventually traced the tracks back to the stream, where we could see an unusual transformation. A deep slithering groove or rut, like that of a snake, emerged from the stream, but it suddenly turned into those odd footprints. We surmised that there was either illusionary work at foot, or that there was a huge shapechanger (which could pick up and carry four cows) on the loose. 

After a brief inspection of the opposite bank, Torin found that the tracks do not continue on the opposite side. Finis suggested that we go to the Kronog and wait for the rain to end. It took us two hours to walk from the town to the pasture, so I'm not sure why he wanted to wait; the rain showed few signs of letting up, and we needed to rest to regain spells. Nonetheless, we thought the druid must know something we didn't, and we waited. After a couple hours or so, the rain slowed, and we walked back to town. Of course, there is not enough time to rest sufficiently, so we will not regain our spells tomorrow. I will try to get at least a little sleep, as tomorrow will be a busy day. 

July 16th 
Blades walked off this morning, while the rest of us tried to get a little extra sleep. He returned a few minutes later, very quiet. I wonder what happened? 

We followed the war party out to the stream. At the banks of the stream, both sides offered challenges and insults. Finis borrowed Torin's ring of water walking and stepped out onto the stream itself. It was very dramatic, as the stream was covered in mist, and Finis floated above the water. He asked to speak to the leaders of both clans. The clansmen looked a little confused and uncertain (ordinarily I would attribute this to Finis' mumbling, but he spoke very clearly this time), but Urym let everyone know that Finis was a druid, and could be trusted. The leaders of both clans emerged from their troops, and Finis called for a truce. The Kings agreed, but set the truce for three days only--and if evidence of a third party stealing cattle was not found by then, the fighting would resume. 

Satisfied, we went to look for more tracks. Of course, the night had erased most of them, but Torin's keen eyes managed to find some traces of them. As the creature was, judging by its tracks, moving downstream when it emerged from the water, we went upstream, hoping to find its lair. Blades used his magical otter pelt to check the water for clues or traces of the monster's passing. 

We didn't find anything in the water, or near the stream, but we did see a riderless horse atop a hill, on the other side of the stream. The water was fairly wide and deep here, so we looked for a place to cross, and soon found a safer spot. 

The horse allowed us to approach, but it didn't seem to like Blades very much. Torin managed to calm it down, and we noticed a wound on its side--seemingly caused by a weapon with a serrated edge. Finis used speak with animals to find out that its rider had been captured by some kind of humanoids, which smell like fish. The horse offered to lead us to the spot where it was attacked. We followed, and soon came upon crushed cow bones and other decaying cow parts. 

We continued on until reaching a stand of trees which looked upon a clearing and a hill. The hill had a large cave entrance in it. The horse indicated that the attack occurred in this area (we couldn't be sure, as Finis' spell had expired). We decided to get a closer look, so Blades took off his noisy armor, Rinver cast invisibility upon him, and Blades walked off into the clearing. 

What happened next is all a blur. A short time later, Blades came running out of the cave, completely visible, pursued by a huge, shifting blob! We all assumed that he had attacked the creature, canceling the invisibility, but we later found that he had, by no fault of his own, stumbled upon an anti-magic area, which ended the invisibility. We ran to assist him, but it managed to envelop him, crushing the life out of him. Fortunately, the wish we so wisely used back in Duma Faifni instantly returned him to life, and he fought his way out of the gelatinous mass. Rinver struck it with several magic missiles, and Suleiman struck it with thorn dart. Rinver shouted in anger when he saw the thorn dart; I'm not sure why. Finis covered the area with fog with obscurement to cover our escape (although it seems to me it just caused more confusion). Blades and I made it back to the tree line, but the monster was in pursuit of Finis, who looked badly injured. Rinver struck it with a lightning bolt (why didn't he do that in the first place?), and it stopped, sizzling, and dissolved into a pool on the ground. 

I asked Finis to cancel his obscurement, and we saw two blue fish-like creatures standing in the cave entrance. They did not seem to care for the sunlight, so they stayed at the entrance, but this was irrelevant to us. We set off running again, headed back for Prolingmur. Blades, however, wanted to find his armor, so he stood there, in the field, close to the cave entrance, looking. That infernal dwarf drives me crazy! He soon decided to run, but not until after the fish-men had struck him with some kind of magic. Blades, still in fairly good shape (as the wish spell had restored him to perfect health) made it back to the tree line). 

Once back in town, we went straight to bed, exhausted. After some rest, Finis went to tell Urym what happened. I can barely keep my eyes open. Our party almost had a total disaster today; Blades would be dead, if not for the wish. Perhaps tomorrow will go better. 

July 17th 
Today was even worse. I think that our group must be biting off more than we chew; our attempts to be more cautious were to no avail. Now we are truly in a bind. 
After waking up, we used almost all of our magic to fully heal all of our injuries. Urym came by to tell us that he could not convince the king to believe our story without any proof. We set out, once again, to investigate the cave. 

Along the way, we looked through our encyclopedia (contained in the bag of holding) for information about the creature we had faced, and the beasts we had yet to face. The fish-like humanoids are called Gogglers. They once lived on the coast, but men drove them to the water. Sea creatures drove them from the water to Longshadows, the network of underground caves and tunnels that lies under this continent. I could not find an entry for the shapechanging creature, but Suleiman did. It was a "Protein Polymorph", an intelligent shapechanger that sometimes works with other malevolent beings. 

Once we had reached the woods, Rinver cast invisibility on Blades, who went to search for his armor. He could not find it, despite a thorough search of the area. Rinver rememorized invisibilty, and cast it upon me. I tried to use locate object to find the armor, and I even approached the cave mouth. I noticed a scaly foot drawn into the shadows of the cave, so I retreated, but not before I was close enough to the cave to be able to determine if the armor was inside, or at least near the entrance. Blades' armor had disappeared entirely. I can't imagine what use Gogglers would have for dwarven armor, but they must have taken it inside. 

I told the others that two Gogglers remained inside, so we circled around the hill, and climbed to the top, above the cave entrance. After casting several preparatory spells, we charged down the hillside and attacked the two Gogglers waiting for us. We tore through them like paper, and charged deeper into the cave. Unfortunately, we charged straight into the anti-magic area Blades had encountered, and all of our spells were canceled (and we later found out that all of our potions were rendered useless). 

Proceeding more carefully, we followed a passage in the back of the cave and found a room with five men in cages. One of them, apparently their leader, offered to help us if we would free them. He also told us that they were bandits, but we had pity on them, and freed them. Tringad (the leader) picked up a chain to use as a weapon. The rest of the men fled from the cave. 

Tringad said that the Gogglers had recently taken Fergus, another bandit, through one of the two doors in this non-natural passageway (the passage was covered with carvings, perhaps of a religious nature, and was far too straight and square to be natural). We went through the door and found an underground stream, which emerged from a passage to the right, and exited to the left. Blades went to have a look down the passage on the right (once again, as an otter), and found that the water filled with blood after a short distance. Finis gave Torin water breathing, and we swam toward the blood (except for Torin, who walked on the bottom). We emerged from the water after about thirty feet, and came upon three Gogglers dining upon Fergus. A fierce battle ensued. One of them tried to get away--and as it hopped toward the water, it started to turn pale. I'm not sure what that means, but I struck it with the warhammer, and it went limp in the water. We quickly defeated the other two creatures, and I said a prayer over the bandit's remains. 

On our way back down the watery passage, Torin discovered the submerged skeleton of a dwarf. It had, over the years, been encrusted with lime, and now seemed a part of the cave wall. He managed to remove a horn and a two-handed battle axe from its remains. Remarkably, both seemed undamaged by the many years underwater. 

We went to the other doorway, and looked inside. A huge troll confronted us, and we savagely attacked it. Surprisingly, Torin's new axe pulled him straight into the fight with amazing speed; I have never seen Torin move so fast. Unfortunately, he seemed surprised by it as well, and as he was also unfamiliar with the weapon, he was not very effective with it. While I lit a torch, Blades neatly decapitated the troll, and Tringad burned it. 

The troll had an odd collar on its neck. Before we could stop him, Blades took the collar off of the troll and put it on his neck! Blades is not a stupid dwarf, but sometimes I wonder if there are still some bits of Yellow Musk Creeper in his skull. We decided that it would be a good time to leave, as we were all injured and almost bereft of healing ability. As we turned to leave, we were confronted by a daemon, seemingly identical to the one we faced in Nelbar's tower, the day Rinver was kidnapped. Wearily, we charged into battle yet again. 

This time, the daemon was not so easily defeated. As Tringad charged the fiend, a Goggler emerged from the shadows and stabbed him in the back, knocking him unconscious. The daemon poisoned first Blades, who sluggishly continued to beat on it, and then Torin, killing him! In his death struggles, Torin even managed to destroy the magical axe he had found by beating it on the floor. There was no wish to save us this time; Blades, Rinver, and Suleiman had done a great deal of damage to the daemon, but it refused to die. Finally, I struck it and it dissipated, oozing into the floor. We also defeated the Goggler, picked up the corpses of Torin and Tringad, and ran out of the cave. We lay Torin's body on the horse, and Finis rode it quickly back to town, in the hope that the town cleric could do something. 
The rest of us slowly, angrily trudged back to town, carrying the heads of three of the Gogglers, as well as a claw from the daemon. We were allowed to see King Cobthach MacFinden, and I must admit, I was rather gruff with him. After all, we had lost a party member so that these two groups would put aside their ridiculous feud and see what their anger had rendered them unable to see. Why are people so foolish? Why do dwarves don potentially cursed items? What could possibly be the reason for Prometheus to keep them in the dark? I am becoming irritable and judgmental; perhaps I should spend a day thinking on this subject. 

The King accepted our evidence, and agreed to make peace. He also gave us a fine gold necklace as a reward, as if that could make up for the loss of Torin. We waited for Finis (who had found that the priest was unable to do anything for Torin) to perform a ceremony over the bodies (bidding Tringad all speed to the spirit world, but asking Torin's spirit to tarry a bit longer). Once this was done, we went to see the MacMane King, who also agreed to make peace. Not to be outdone by Cobthach, he offered a fine gold goblet as a reward. We returned to Prolingmur late at night. 

Tomorrow I will cast speak with dead, and determine whether Torin wants us to raise or resurrect him, or whether he would rather be granted his final rest. It is a four day journey by horse south to the nearest city that might have priests capable of this. That would mean eight days, if Finis can make it there and back safely. Rinver is threatening to refuse to travel with Suleiman; it is not yet clear why. Once again, the future looks dark. I must admit that I am becoming used to losing party members; I feel oddly numb about Torin's death, terrible though it is. There is nothing to do now but rest, and pray that tomorrow brings some hope.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 15, 2017)

SESSION 15 

July 18th 
I had a brief chat with Cobthach last night, just before bed, and he said that he planned to send some men to investigate the cave. I asked him to wait a day, while we bring our party back up to strength, and make other preparations. He agreed. 

Immediately after waking up, we went to visit Torin's remains in the temple of Lugh. I cast speak with dead, asking Torin if he wanted to be returned to life. He seemed rather cheerful, saying that he was mining gems in the halls of the dwarven fathers. I could have sworn he said ambrosia gems, but that doesn't make any sense (de mortuis nil nisi bonum). Anyway, it was obvious that Torin did not want to come back, so we sadly made burial preparations. 

While Blades went off to perform dwarven burial rites (with Finis following to keep an eye out for trouble), I shared a drink with Rinver. Rinver apparently has a very low tolerance for alcohol, and was soon completely drunk. He told me that the thorn dart spell that Suleiman had been casting was associated with evil and evil sorcerers. I helped him back to our room, where we found Suleiman reading an encyclopedia. Rinver collapsed onto a cot, and Suleiman and I went outside to discuss the problems that he and Rinver were having. I cannot reveal the nature of the problem, out of fear that this might fall into the wrong hands. Nonetheless, we have taken steps toward solving his dilemma. I think that I may soon begin my return home, and Suleiman has expressed an interest in returning with me. I am confident that High Priestess Octavia will know what to do. 

Blades and Finis returned late in the day, covered with dirt. They directed Suleiman and me to Torin's grave, and left us there to mourn him. Atop a hill stood a stone column, with dwarven runes carved on it, which Finis had shaped and Blades had inscribed. We were silent for a while; it is a suitably somber place. I sanctified the area, and performed the farewell ritual. We tarried a bit longer, and then headed back down the path to town. 

While we were walking and discussing Suleiman's problems, Suleiman suddenly stopped, listening. Someone was running at us from behind! We turned to see two ogres and what seemed to be a half-ogre. The ogres motioned to the half-ogre (who was about fifty feet from the ogres). The half-ogre seemed surprised to see them, but nodded in return. Suleiman and I turned to run for our lives, shouting an alarm to the town ahead. 

Blades and Finis quickly ran up to help us. Finis lit the ogres with faerie fire, revealing that the being we thought was a half-ogre was in fact some sort of oddly misshapen man, his head hidden by a cloak. Much to our surprise, he began swinging his huge two-handed sword at the ogres as ferociously (if less effectively) as we were. Blades delivered the killing blow to both ogres, just as men from the Dun came running up to help. Seeing the large, rather ugly man, one of them said "That must be one of the three ugliest men in Connaught!", to which the large man quickly replied "Who are the other two?", as if his title were being challenged. We all laughed, and talked to the strange man on the way back to town. 

His name is Corwin MacBennan, and he's very secretive (as I mentioned, he covers much of his head with a hood). He ran with the ogres out of fear that they might attack him if he did otherwise. Corwin has hinted that he was forced from his home, but it is not clear why. He seems jovial enough, so we offered to let him stay with us tonight. 

After tending to our wounds, we decided to check our most recent acquisitions for magic. The torc given to us by Cobthach is not magic, but the goblet given to us by Loeg MacMane is. 

Rinver is recovering from his hangover, and I've explained to him that Suleiman's situation is under control. He seemed reassured. 

July 19th 
Our first task of the day was to try to get the collar (which blades removed from the troll in the cave) off of Blades' neck. A remove curse didn't work, so we decided to try the anti-magic area in the cave. 

Urym came in to tell us that the King and his men were ready to embark, so we quickly appointed Finis as party leader and joined with Cobthach's men. We met the MacMane men at the stream, and three from each clan joined with us to investigate the cave. 

The anti-magic area in the front of the cave was apparently not powerful enough to remove the curse on Blades' collar--which is amazing, as it temporarily disabled the magic on everything else in the party. Fearing that it was a control collar of some sort, we asked Blades to stand guard at the front of the cave (as Blades could probably kill us all if he wanted--or someone else wanted). It's probably for the best, as the Cimbrian warriors were constantly teasing Blades about his armor. Even I was growing sick of it; I half wished that Blades would teach them some manners. 

The cave complex was empty; the only humans inside were dead. No Gogglers were to be seen, although their fishy smell was overpowering. Suleiman called Tanvil, the lynx, to look around. Further investigations yielded the following information: 1) The underground river went down into the the ground, where we could not follow; 2) A tunnel in one room led a half-mile almost straight down, into Longshadows; 3) An altar was adorned with a strange metal, upon which were inscribed strange runes that could be used to summon the Sea Mother and her minions, whatever that means. I defiled the altar, and as I did so, I felt the hairs rising on the back of my neck--but I persevered. We took the pieces of strange metal with us, and after searching caves, we left. The Cimbrians wanted to explore the entrance to Longshadows, but we did not, so we continued to investigate Blades' collar. The collar is magical, and it seems to be some sort of charm or controlling device. The writing on it is similar to that on the strange metal plates. 

Blades wanted to find his missing armor (he was wearing Torin's armor), and I tried to do so with a Locate Object spell. It was not within the spell's range. We finally persuaded Blades that going into Longshadows was not worth any piece of armor, and returned to town. 

Upon returning to town, Finis and Urym went off to talk, while the rest of us purchased some supplies. We reassembled back at the inn, and Urym said that he would guide us the rest of the way to the monastery of Oghma. He also said that undead live there, as well as a woman that can turn men to stone. I suggested that it was a medusa, although I am not sure what one is doing so far from Ionia's Magic Lands. We also noticed that Finis' staff was repaired once again. 

There was a celebration at the Dun tonight, and we all went, except for Blades. I don't think he can take much more of the teasing. It was an interesting night; the Cimbrians began a boasting contest, with outrageous, unsupportable claims getting the most applause. I decided to impress them with a display of Prometheus' power, by walking over the bonfire. I think it worked. 

I left long before the party ended, in order to get sufficient rest to regain spells. Suleiman went with me, and we talked some more. Tomorrow, we resume our mission. I am both nervous and excited; if our present luck continues, we're doomed. Corwin has decided to join us; at least the Pentachromata are back to five! 

July 20th 
Urym has led us down a road through some hills. It has been a pleasant, quiet day. I asked Urym about the goblet, and he said that it has the ability to neutralize poison which is poured into it. That may prove useful, but I hope that we don't meet anyone that pours poison into our glasses. 

The hills are slowly becoming woods. That is good; it will cover our approach to the monastery. 

July 21st 
Urym is an excellent traveling companion. He has been telling us what he knows about the monastery. He says that it was one of the Three Pillars of Knowledge in Connaught. There was some kind of trouble, and the monastery burned for days. The priests fled and disappeared. Another one of the temples was in Alcyone, but was probably destroyed during the revolution that cast out the Taygete League. He is not sure what happened to the third temple, but he does know that all the disasters have led to the decline of the church of Oghma. 

According to Urym, there is a large mage's guild around here called the Blue Guard. I wonder if they are as friendly as the White School. 

Not only does Urym tell interesting stories; he is also an excellent cook. I have never met anyone that can make dry rations taste good, until now. 

July 22nd 
We are about to descend an ominous-looking staircase, so I will make a log entry while we rest briefly. 

This morning, Finis asked Urym if he would be interested in joining the party, and ending his service to Cobthach. Urym says that if we survive the monastery, he might join us. That would certainly make traveling less dull! 

We reached the monastery in the late afternoon. Standing atop a hill, we could see it, about four miles away. Urym says that he will wait near here for us, for up to six days. After that, he will return to Prolingmur. 

Approaching the monastery with great care, we could see that the tower had fallen across the middle of the it, crushing a large section. A small guard building stood off to the side. We decided to investigate the small building first. 

As we approached, a voice inside called "Send in your best, coward!" We paused, and soon it repeated itself. A little while later, it just said "Coward!" Again, we approached the building. I threw the rock of continual light inside, and Suleiman looked through a window. 

A terrible abomination charged out of the doorway, attacking us. It had a stag's body, cloven hooves, a badger's head, and bony ridges for teeth! It was truly a frightening sight. Nonetheless, Finis and Blades dispatched it. 

There was little in the guardhouse--only a pile of skulls and a variety of other filth. Finis sifted through the pile, and found a ring. It did nothing for him, but when I put it on, I felt a surge of Promethean power--my channeling ability is now greatly increased. Perhaps Prometheus has had pity on us for our recent poor fortune; this is a great gift! 

We entered the monastery through the section that was damaged by the fallen tower. I will not bore you with every detail of what happened inside; I will summarize.

Throughout the area we explored, we found animated skeletons, wearing monk's robes, and doing the things in death that they did in life: eating, praying, taking confessions. Unfortunately, they also attacked us, and we dispatched most of them with ease. Suleiman, in particular, seems to be very effective with his magic dagger, and his cat, Tanvil, is excellent for peeking around corners. Poor Corwin did not have a magical weapon, and seemed unable to affect them. These were not ordinary skeletons--one of them scratched Finis, giving him a disease. I believe they may be the undead known as Heucuva. Corwin was useful nonetheless, as his extraordinary strength allows him to tear through the damaged doors of the monastery as though they were paper. 

Upon reaching the chapel, an unusual thing happened. One skeleton, with a gold circlet upon his head, told me to "begone!", before I could react. Suddenly, I was outside the monastery! By the time I got back inside, the rest of the party had dispatched the undead, and was calling out for me. 

We searched the room, finding some damaged religious artifacts. A cabinet under the altar revealed much more interesting items: a three-stringed harp, some bottles with liquid, a clay urn with healing salve, and a long sword with a pommel made to look like a wren. 

While Corwin and Blades argued over who should get the long sword, Suleiman looked behind a tapestry and found a secret doorway. It opened onto a spiral stair, going down. Rinver was excited, and said that we must hurry--that this was the way to the library! 

Finis suggested that we should first stop to find out what the potions do. I must admit, I was skeptical that this would work; it didn't work very well the last time we tried it. But Rinver, impatient to get down the stairs, tried a little of one of the potions, Finis tried another, and Suleiman tried the third. One potion allows the reading of minds, another gives the imbiber the gift of persuasiveness. The third potion seems to be a love potion of some kind; fortunately, Suleiman drank very little, so his momentary fascination with Corwin wore off quickly. 

Much to Blades' consternation, we decided that Corwin should get the magical longsword, as he is the only one in the party without a magical weapon. Now that our new items are allocated, we are ready to descend the staircase. I close my entry for now; I suspect that the medusa is not far away. May Prometheus light our way in the darkness below!


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm so sorry for the delay!  Been busy with some things and neglected this thread.  So, let's keep going shall we?


SESSION 16 
I am not certain whether it is light or dark above ground, but our bodies are telling us that it is dark. Many things have happened in just the few short hours since I last wrote here. I am afraid that I will have to summarize. 

Blades and Corwin agreed that Blades should have the newly discovered long sword, and that I would enchant Corwin's two-handed sword with Arms of Flame. We traveled down the stairway until we reached a layer of mist, about four inches thick. I was very suspicious of the mist; but seeing no alternatives, we pressed through it. We later discovered that we were stuck on the other side. When we tried to go back up the stairway, the mist seemed to continue on forever; however, a single step backwards instantly brought one back outside the mist. Some strange magic is at work here; we will have to find another way out--if there is one. 

At the bottom of the stairs were a set of large double doors, a statue of Oghma, a podium, and three doors leading to very distinct branches of the underground complex. The double doors lead to the "Vault of Knowledge", the object of our quest. Unfortunately, we cannot get through them--yet. They are magically sealed. 

We first investigated the southern section of the complex, which seems to be an academic wing. After an exhaustive search of the complex, we have found two laboratories, some sort of "cold room", a classroom, living quarters, and other areas dedicated to the improvement of the mind. 

The first room contained several large stuffed creatures, as well as many jars containing various substances--including a green slime. We briefly surveyed the metal instruments and examination table, then went to another room. The lynx, Tanvil, had heard moaning behind its door. As we approached the door, we too heard the eerie moaning. As we opened the door, a ghostly spirit attacked Blades, trying to drain the life from him. Blades, however, was protected by negative plane protection, and the spirit received only a nasty shock. We struck it a few times, and Suleiman dispatched it with a magic missile. Notably, Blades seemed to have gone into some kind of combat trance, perhaps brought on by the magical sword discovered in the chapel upstairs. The ghost was guarding a map room filled with maps and a few books, including one on Ionia. 

We tried several more doors nearby; one turned out to be an entrance to a trapped room. As Blades stepped inside, iron bars slammed down. Amazingly, Suleiman bent the bars with his bare hands, and Blades was free. If Suleiman ever becomes a fighter, he will be a dangerous one. 
The next door held a room full of ink, cloth, and paste, as well as a little paper. Seeing nothing else of interest, we continued to a room with glass set into the wall, covered with condensation. Cold air flowed from under a nearby door. I think it must be some kind of cold storage room, but we have yet to investigate further. 
A book on a shelf in this room was entitled Cimbrian Cantrips. Suleiman was curious, and opened the book. To our surprise, a large winged lizard appeared, wielding a polearm. It made a beeline for Suleiman, striking him. Blades managed to kill it. According to Suleiman, it was a devil of the Nine Hells--and perhaps a servant of Tiamat, the Chromatic Dragon. 

Mystified, we continued on. We returned to the map room so that Rinver and Suleiman could rememorize their spells, and then proceeded through a door, down some steps, and into lecture hall. Magic theory was still written on the board, and four books on magic lay on a desk. Rinver took them. 
The next room had six cots, for students. Some books were scattered around. After that we found a latrine, in which lived a phosphorescent moss that tried to poison Corwin. We decided to leave it alone, to investigate a magical door that we could not break through. Finis weakened it by cleverly using warp wood, and Blades smashed through. 

A conference room was revealed. Slumped over the long table was a single skeleton. A book lay on the table, entitled Drudwas' Diary. A plate of metal fell from it and clanked on the floor as we opened it, and we read the last entry. Apparently, Drudwas was charged with protecting the library, and he has hidden parts of a key around the complex, in the form of these small plates (which are scattered around in various books), with letters on them. We must assemble the plates, and "speak the Binder's name", to gain access to the library. 

In a nearby living chamber, Suleiman found a Manual of Gainful Exercise--as if he needs to improve his physical fitness! Next we discovered a room with some kind of magical circle in the floor. The insubstantial form of one of the ogres we killed in Prolingmur appeared in the circle. We dismissed it, and then Suleiman stepped into the circle. Another ogre appeared, and took possession of Suleiman's body. It tried to escape, but I quickly read off a scroll of exorcism, and Suleiman was returned to his body. 

Once again, we returned to the map room, to rest and tend the few wounds we had received today. Interestingly, we found a map of Duncan Keep on the wall. If you will recall, we found a map indicating a treasure at Duncan Keep on our very first adventure together. Rinver opened up a book, and a plate fell out of it. Suddenly, another Devil appeared, and knocked Rinver unconscious. Finis and I tended to Rinver, while Blades managed to hold it off, and kill it. 

We have deduced that books with alliteration in the title--like Drudwas' Diary and Gnomish Nomenclature--each hold a plate. If we can find all the books with such a pattern, we will have the key. For now, we are all weary; exploring dangerous, dark corridors is tiring business. We have set up camp in the map room. I believe we will be safe enough in here. 

July 23rd 
We started our day with a healthy meal of rations. I think that I shall have to start casting create food and water soon, to conserve our food. Corwin eats enough food for three ordinary men. I suppose he must keep his extraordinary strength up. 

It occurred to several of us that we had passed up a book called Ankheg Anatomy, which is about the beasts the locals call Lomcor. As Blades grabbed the book, a Flesh Golem, which had been standing motionless (and we had hoped it would stay that way), attacked. Corwin, much to our surprise, struck a mighty blow, knocking its head clear off of its shoulders. Unfortunately, the head flew straight towards the table on which the jar of green slime sat. Finis, in a brilliant display of quick thinking, batted the head out into the hallway with his staff, before it hit the table. 

Blades opened the book, and a red demonic bear appeared. Blades and Corwin attacked it, but it breathed flame on them, burning them badly. Nonetheless, they managed to defeat it. I moved to grab the book, which had fallen on the floor, but a drop of green slime fell on my hand! In the fight, the flames and jostling had knocked several jars from the table. The pain was incredible, as the slime attempted to gain control of my body. Once again, Finis came to the rescue, quickly providing a cure disease. I owe him my life! 

After carefully grabbing the book, we ran out and set fire to the room--we did not want the slime coming after us later! We now had three plates. After stopping to rememorize, we opened Eihnerjarn Edas in the students' room. A white scaled winged creature attacked with a large flail--it was yet another servant of Tiamat (what an unusual choice of creature for guarding books!). Blades dispatched it. Next we opened Gnomish Nomenclature, and a huge black devil appeared. We fought it valiantly, and were doing well, when suddenly, as one of Suleiman's magic missiles went off, a "hole in space" opened, and a large, incredibly ugly beast stepped through. Finis shouted "Fruk! Fruk!", or something like that. I am not sure what a Fruk is, but they are not very friendly. We managed to dispatch the first devil, but this new creature was proving tough. Much to our horror, it paused and began concentrating--perhaps to summon some of its fellows. Fortunately, I managed to strike it and disrupt its concentration. It went straight for Blades, and almost killed him. Finis and I desperately poured healing magic into Blades, and he somehow managed to dispatch it. It was an amazing display of martial prowess, but I'd rather not see it again. 

According to Suleiman, the Fruk was a Demon! I cannot believe we were victorious; our luck seems to be taking a turn for the better (or perhaps for the worse--I suppose it depends on how you look at it). Rinver seems extremely surly, and is unwilling to talk to Suleiman (again). 

We now have the letters M, A, E, N, and D. After returning to the map room, I cast create food and water, and we settled in to rest. If we can keep up this pace, we should be out of here relatively soon.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 13, 2017)

SESSION 17 

July 24th 

I fear for your lives, brethren, for I have had a vision. I hope that it is a sign of things to come, rather than a view of things that have actually taken place. Perhaps I can prevent the events in the vision from occuring. I must return to Ionia! With that goal in mind, I have urged the party to move through this labyrinth quickly. 

As I've said before, it is difficult to keep track of time down here, but I am relatively sure that it is the 24th. Today we began the exploration of another wing of the complex. Oghma is a god of three aspects: The head, the heart, and the hands, as represented by academics, music, and physical fitness. The first wing was dedicated to the head. The next wing, the one we started today, was dedicated to the hands, and the last will probably turn out to be dedicated to the heart. 

The first room we found was a gymnasium. A pair of mats lay on the floor. Blades and Corwin each stepped on one, and illusionary wrestling partners appeared. Corwin disbelieved, and was released, but Blades, stubborn as ever, insisted on fighting the illusion. He was thrown from the mat and knocked unconscious, but he soon came to. 

A bath and sauna were here as well, but the mist inside was cold, and coalesced into a white cloud with three red eyes and tentacles. It attacked me, but Corwin killed it. He has been much more effective lately--that two handed sword is a dangerous weapon. 

Next door to the gym was another latrine. A patch of moss (Finis called it "Memory Moss"), apparently stole magic missile from Rinver's memory. The moss attacked us, and we decided to leave it alone. Rinver, interestingly enough, seems to have forgotten everything that happened in the last twenty-four hours, including the fight with the Fruk. On the bright side, he is no longer angry at Suleiman, even though we told him all that had transpired. He is a strange man. 

A curious puzzle confronted us at the next door. The door had no iron straps, or hinges, or any metal of any kind. In fact, rust particles lay all around the door. I suggested that there may be one of the adventurer's most feared adversaries--a rust monster--on the other side. We decided to leave that room alone. 

Corwin heard murmuring behind another door. As we approached, it sounded as if there were many, many voices behind it. Anticipating a serious fight, I prayed for Prometheus to protect us, and hinder our foes. We charged inside, only to be confronted with a hideous blob of goo, with eyes and mouths floating in its gelatinous mass: a Gibbering Mouther. Blades was terrified, and fled into the hall. Corwin simply stood there, stunned. Finis and I attacked, and it bit me several times, grabbing a hold of me. Finis struck several incredible blows on the beast, quickly killing it. However, Corwin still seemed under the sway of the beasts' confusing voices, and attacked Suleiman in a rage. Suleiman tried valiantly to parry with his little dagger, but to no avail; he took a serious blow. Corwin snapped out of it, and was of course very sorry. We took care of Suleiman's injury, and went to look for Blades. 

He was soon found in the gymnasium, wandering around aimlessly. He asked us if we had "defeated the dragon". Playing along, we assured him that we had, and returned to the room it had inhabited. The room was completely bare; the gibbering mouther had eaten everything that had once occupied the room, including a chalkboard. 

The hall went around a corner, and led to a room full of doors, various pieces of equipment--looms, cloth, tools, etc.--and a large basalt statue standing guard. It was quickly decided that we should leave the statue and the contents of the room alone, so we checked out another room. 

This room was a bar, complete with stools, liquor, and some books on making drinks. One was entitled Bloodstone's Bartending, so we took it back to the gibbering mouther room, and prepared for a fight. 

Then it happened. As I cast Arms of Flame on Corwin's sword, I saw an image forming in the fire. I saw my sister--now grown to womanhood, and she seemed angry. Then there was some other woman, and an Amazon, a tree standing on water, and Zek K'tri of the Worker Caste. What does it mean? There was also something about Ares, but I cannot remember it all; it was too brief. Could Aresopolis have betrayed the alliance? The Gods help us if their bloodthirsty troops are on the rampage! Finally, there was a terrible image, that will stay with me for all my days: I saw Demopolis burning! Can it be? I pray not, with all my heart! 
Is this a sending from High Priestess Octavia? Or is it from my sister? Can it be from Prometheus Himself? The last possibility is the most exciting, but also the most frightening--the situation must be dire indeed if he is sending visions to me, a lowly Wanderer! I must pray for more insight. 

The other members of the Pentachromata must have thought that there was something wrong with me; I must have stood there gazing into the flames for several minutes. I was rattled, but if I want to find out what is going on, I have to get out of here. So, we continued our plan to open the book. Once again, a plate fell out, and this time, a white lizard devil appeared. Finis struck it, and Blades killed it. Now we have the letter B. 

Our next discovery was a lounge, with weapons on the walls. Corwin took a very finely crafted two-handed sword from the wall. We found yet another book with an alliterative title: Silent Solace. Blades opened it, and a black devil appeared. After two incredible blows from Blades, the creature dissipated. Strangely, no plate fell out of this book. 

Moving on, we found an room used in creating musical instruments. After a thorough search, we found a basalt ring. Having no more rooms left to explore, except for the ones guarded by the statue in the equipment room, we came up with a plan to lure the rust monster to it, using pieces of ferrous metal. It then occurred to Blades that the basalt ring might control the basalt statue! Finis tested the theory, and it proved correct--he could give it simple commands, and it would obey them. We all hid in the gymnasium, and Rinver turned Finis invisible. Then Finis led the statue to the rust monster's room. He ordered the statue to bash through the door, and it did so (quite easily, I might add). The rust monster, covered with plates and with a small beak, ran into the hall. Finis ordered the statue to attack it, and it did--unfortunately, the rust monster decided to flee in the direction of the gymnasium. Alarmed, we clambered up ropes and onto cabinets, in a desperate attempt to remove ourselves (and our iron equipment) from the path of the rust monster. The statue chased the rust monster into the bath, and then killed it. I must say, that was rather clever of us (and brave of Finis), don't you think? 

Very little remained in the rust monster's room. Reddish dust was all that remained of a forge and some anvils. We did find a book entitled "Hephaestus' Handbook" on a shelf. Blades found five ingots of mithril in a cabinet! Blades is truly a master armor smith; if he decides to craft a suit of armor from that metal, he will be nearly invulnerable. 

Our next destination was, once again, the gibbering mouther room, where we lay the book on the floor, walked outside, and ordered the statue to open the book. The creature leaned over, and then suddenly smashed book with its heavy fist. It turned, and walked toward us. We slammed the door shut, and heard the statue's movement stop. Even after we opened the door again, the statue stood motionless. Finis hypothesized that he had lost control of the statue, and that someone else should give it a try. As Finis handed the ring to Suleiman, the statue attacked. It hit Blades, but stopped when ordered to do so by Suleiman. This time, Suleiman told it to simply pick up the book. The statue grabbed the book by the front cover, and a plate fell on the floor. A red devil appeared, and attacked the statue. The devil and the statue fought for a while, but Blades grew impatient, and rushed to the statue's aid. Blades killed the devil, but the statue turned its attention on Blades, despite Suleiman's orders. Fortunately, Blades easily dispatched the statue as well. Now we have the letter H. 

Now that the statue was destroyed, we decided that it was safe to search the room it had originally guarded. We found a book entitled Goblins, Giants and Giant Kin. Following what had become standard procedure, we defeated its blue devil guardian in the gibbering mouther room, gaining the letter G. 

Returning to the statue's original room, we searched some closets. I found a secret door in one, leading to a small room with a table, some chairs, and a skeleton. A bottle filled with a foul liquid sat on a shelf, along with a gold goblet and several glasses. There was also a good cloak on the wall, which we took, along with the goblet and glasses. 

Having passed another busy day in a productive fashion, we are now retiring again, in the map room. I am not sure that I will be able to sleep; the sight of Demopolis burning is carved into my mind. What can it mean? Who wants me to see such a thing? How can I get home quickly? Will the rest of the Pentachromata help me, or am I on my own? I fear my shoulders are too narrow for the burden that may soon be placed upon them. 

July 25th 

Finis had a clever suggestion this morning: he said that he could use his stone shape ability to remove the walls around the main doors guarding the Vault of Knowledge, allowing us to simply move the doors out of the way. Blades strongly objected, and we should have listened to him. The idea worked, and with a mighty tug, Corwin pulled the doors down. With a loud crack, the seal on the doors split, and we could see inside. Stepping through, we could see rows and rows of books, and huge scroll tubes. We could also see the three stone golems charging us. One of them breathed a poison gas on us, to which Suleiman and Rinver succumbed. Their movements became sluggish and slow. Another shouted loudly, and the blast struck us painfully. We made a fighting withdrawal, and the golems stopped in the doorway. Corwin took a serious blow, but he is all right now. 

The three golems apparently represent the three aspects of Oghma. One is a burly wrestler, another seems scholarly, and the third looks like an enlightened artist or musician. We decided to leave them alone, and gather the rest of the plates. 

We entered the third branch of the complex, representing art and music. The first room contained two statues representing the classical archetypes of theater: comedy and tragedy. As we poked around the room, they attacked us. Unfortunately, Suleiman broke his magical dagger on one of them. The "tragedy" statue hit Corwin, and he became sullen and depressed. Fortunately, they were not very tough, and we soundly defeated them. 

Suleiman summoned Tanvil again, to help us look around. He reported the smell of fresh water behind a door. We opened it, and found a curious, magical pool. Looking into it apparently showed reflections of ancestors; I recognized some of my own features in the face below the water. Strangely, Corwin's reflection looked not at all human. A nearby plaque names this the "Pool of Ages". 

The next room was a dance studio, complete with wooden floor and mirrors, both of which had warped with age. We continued on, into an art gallery, where a mimic disguised itself as a vase, a pedestal, and a painting in an attempt to surprise us. It was quickly killed, and we took a look at several of the books lying around. We found Ionian Inkprints and Knights, Knaves, and Knobs. 

Blades opened the first book, revealing a plate with the letter I, and another black devil. Surprisingly, Corwin killed it with a mighty blow from his newly acquired fine-quality sword. 

We suspect that we must gain the letters to spell "Oghma the Binder". Therefore, we do not need a K. Nonetheless, we were curious about what might be inside, and Arms of Flame was still in effect on Corwin's blade. So, we opened Knights, Knaves, and Knobs. A glowing sphere appeared and attacked. It struck Blades with a searing beam of light, destroying his ring of strength. Corwin, in another impressive display of his incredible strength, destroyed the glowing sphere. 

As we have suffered several wounds in the course of today's excitement, and because Finis and I are nearly out of spells, it is time to rest. I wish that we had not tried to sneak into the Vault of Knowledge; with the seal broken, I am not sure that gathering all the letters will still work. Still, it is worth a try; those golems are far too tough for us to face in direct combat. Perhaps we will finish our task tomorrow. 

Still the image of Demopolis burning fills my thoughts. I feel so helpless. I wonder, where does Rinver want us to take him, once we have gotten what he came for? I hope it is not far off. I was interested in exploring Duncan Keep, but it looks as though that will have to wait for another time--or perhaps another man. It seems as though my destiny lies in Ionia, not in Ailech. I hear my home calling to me; I must answer. 

July 26th 

We now have all the letters necessary to spell "Oghma the Binder". Tonight we rest, eagerly awaiting the morning, when we will (hopefully) reach the library. Today was very productive and interesting. 

After tending to our remaining wounds, we renewed our search. We found another living area, with a book entitled The Terrible Tempest. Of course, we opened the book. A red devil appeared, which Blades handily dispatched. 

The next room was merely a latrine, but the room after that quite a surprise. Or rather, the person in it was a surprise. A tall, emaciated man, of the race of Githyanki, stood a room full of paintings, finishing a picture of what Suleiman tells me is Limbo. The frightening being greeted us telepathically, telling us that his name was Relmor Zenaroth, and adventurer. Apparently, he took something of value from some friends of his, and is hiding from them. We were quite leery and suspicious of him, so we explored the room beyond. Relmor told us that a living shadow lurked in the room. 

As we entered, our rocks of continual light dimmed, and the shadow beast attacked. We seemed unable to harm it, so we retreated through the doorway. Suleiman pulled out the wand of illumination we found so long ago, and said "noon" in elvish, filling the room with a blazing light. The creature hid behind the bed, and we ran inside, grabbed everything that was not bolted to the floor, and ran out, shutting the door behind us. The poor creature lost almost all of his furniture in just a few seconds! We found two books: Hibernian Hymns and Revelations of Ramen-Hotep. We also found what I am calling a jar of wizard armor and a hat of difference. 
The books contained the letters H and R, and of course, devils (green and red). That left us with only an O and an E to find. After explaining to Finis exactly what a Githyanki is, we took our leave of Relmor. Finis then used stone shape to block the door using the stone of the wall, in what turned out to be a futile attempt to keep Relmor inside. 

Musical Instruments filled the next room. A most curious instrument, with many black and white "keys" caught my eye. It had not weathered the years well, but I tried a key. It worked, much to my surprise. Corwin tried placing his hand on it--and several strings broke. Oh well. Suleiman found a lute that had weathered the years particularly well; perhaps it is magic. A book entitled "Partok's Perfect Performance" lay on a music stand. We don't need a P, so we left it unopened. 
Backtracking through the room in which the Golems of the theater were defeated, we entered an auditorium. Suleiman and I walked up on to the stage. It was filled with props, and were about to begin a thorough search when we heard footsteps from behind the stage. The continual light rock was extinguished, and I grabbed Suleiman in an attempt to run from the stage. A ghostly figure stepped onto the stage, and suddenly Blades, Corwin, Rinver, and I were compelled to walk up to the stage and begin reciting lines from some play. 

The spirit let us act for a while, and then beckoned Blades towards him. Finis leaped into action, striking the Ghost soundly. Blades shook himself free from the compulsion and began his attack, while Suleiman readied a spell. The rest of us continued playing our roles. 

Incredibly, Suleiman's magic missiles shimmered strangely in midair, and knocked the ghost's head right off of its shoulders! Its body searched around on the floor for a while, and Blades continued his attack. Finally, he dispatched the undead, freeing us from our theatrical enslavement. 

A passage way behind the stage led down to a costume room, where we found two books: Hamlet (this was apparently the play we had been reciting), Orlem's Ovids, and Poetry of the Trees. Of course, Finis wanted the last book. Suleiman took the first, and Blades tucked Orlem's Ovids to open later. We looked around some more, finding that a trap door on the stage led to a dusty equipment room. Suleiman found a magical scarf, but we are unsure what it does. I found a magical make-up kit; I suspect it allows one to disguise oneself. 

While arguing about where to go next, we noticed that Relmor sat out in the "audience", as if watching us perform. He must have escaped the stone barrier Finis placed in front of the door to his "painting room". We politely left and went to investigate the "cold room". Our curiosity had finally gotten the better of us; we had to know what was inside. 

A huge, white insect creature was inside! It stood in a circle on the ground of the chamber. As we stood watching our breath, the creature asked us to free it. Blades seemed interested, especially after it promised to do him a favor if he released it. I was suspicious, so I cast detect evil. I was stunned by the incredible evil emanating from the being, and I bid everyone to leave, and quickly! Blades and Corwin were reluctant, but they were finally persuaded. 

After defeating the devil in Orlem's Ovids to get the letter O, we began our search for the last book. After a great deal of arguing, we decided that Corwin should go into the "memory moss" room and have a look about. It ended up costing him two days' memories, but he handily dispatched the moss. We were thrilled to find the book Eagle Eyes in the room, near some baths. 

Once again, we went to the gibbering mouther room to slay the black devil in, gaining the letter E. In an impressive display, Corwin parried two of the beast's swings, allowing Blades to dispatch it with impunity. 

Back in the map room, we had something to eat, and investigated some of the items we had picked up. If you will recall, we found a cloak and a goblet in hidden room, where a skeleton was slumped on a table. The goblet appears to be a goblet of treasure finding; pouring water into it revealed the view of a treasure chest on the ocean floor. Finis drank from it, and got a sense of its direction: South. The cloak is a cloak of protection. 

It has been another productive day; we now have all the letters! Tomorrow, when we are fully rested and healed, we will attempt entry to the library. I am so excited; I hope that I can sleep! Soon, I will begin my return home. I will be glad to be out of this dark pit.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 20, 2017)

SESSION 18 

July 27th 
We are free, and eating a rabbit dinner, expertly prepared by Urym. The air is fresher than I imagined. I hope that the monastery has not caused me to develop claustrophobia! 

The day started at the entrance to the library. We were somewhat surprised (but not too much) to find Relmor waiting for us there. We politely told him that he was making us uncomfortable, and he left. That creature makes me so nervous! Perhaps we've seen the last of him. 

It was decided that Rinver should do the honors; he stacked the plates, placed them on the podium, and said "Oghma the Binder". Nothing seemed to happen, but Rinver assured us that we were free to enter. We did, and were pleased to find those large golems that had easily pummeled us the other day were standing, unmoving, against a wall. 

The room was absolutely filled with books. Two huge scroll tubes, with mechanisms for turning them, sat near a table, at which a skeleton lay slumped over. Apparently, the priest had drunk poison. Three holy symbols lay on the table as well. 

Three statues, representing the aspects of Oghma, stood on a dais in the middle of the room. When placed in the statues' hands, the holy symbols caused a shimmering triangle of light to shoot from the wall to the ceiling, briefly forming a beautiful triangular column. The light soon faded. Blades went to find out whether the fog was gone from the stairs. 

Rinver has announced that he plans to claim the library as his own, and "set up shop", so to speak. I am not sure that the library is his to claim, but I will leave that up to the remaining priests of Oghma. While Suleiman, Finis, and I did research on various subjects, Corwin followed after Blades. 

They came back down a while later, reporting that they had been attacked by giant rats, which they had defeated (but not without a few nasty, disease-causing bites). Strange, lifelike statues, without bases or pedastals, were scattered around the side of the above-ground monastery that we had not explored. They then heard footsteps coming toward them. Suspecting that it might be the medusa, they came back down. That was a wise decision. 

After looking around some more, we decided that it was time to leave. Rinver plans to return with another adventuring party, to finish clearing the ruins. We walked up the stairs, with our eyes firmly fixed on the ground. I'd wager that nothing had come up the stairs in a long, long time. As we stepped into the cool, fresh air, we remained on our guard. Corwin kept his huge ears cocked for signs of the medusa, but she did not appear. I cannot blame her; we probably looked like seasoned adventurers. 

It did not take us long to reach the hill at which we had promised to meet Urym. He came marching up, playing a stirring piece on his bagpipes. We set up camp a short distance away, and feasted on his excellent roast rabbit. It wasn't nearly enough for Corwin, but I don't think he wanted any more magically created food. It was rather dull, but I'm working on it. Suleiman presented Urym with the magic lute. He seemed interested, but I'm not sure that he knows how to play it. 

We've traveled short distance toward Prolingmur this afternoon. It will be nice to sleep outside, under the stars tonight. The trials of life, such as that dank, haunted monastery, truly make one appreciate the comforts that we often take for granted. I will endeavor to pay greater attention to my blessings, from now on. 

July 28th 
It has been a day of uneventful, plain travel. Urym has cooked and prepared several rabbits for us; with just a little variation in their seasonings, he can dramatically change the taste. He is a skilled cook; if he would join our party, he would not go unappreciated. I believe that Finis has had further discussions with him on this subject. 

July 29th 
Today I tried to determine who in the party would be willing to travel with me to Ionia. Much to my surprise, the entire party agreed! I was, needless to say, quite delighted. Finis, in particular, was quite eloquent in voicing his support. Friendships like these are priceless. I wonder; would I have such friends if I had stayed in the temple, in Ionia? I do not think I would. 

We near Prolingmur, and the signs of habitation grow. A few cattle and fisherman have been seen. Tomorrow, we should reach the town. 

July 30th 
At last, we have returned to civilization (or at least, something closely resembling it). Never did six dilapidated buildings look so urban. Rinver is jubilant, and is already making plans to hire another party, to get rid of the medusa. 

Finis and Urym have decided upon terms of employment. We now have a bard as well! 

Unfortunately, our joy was short-lived. While Suleiman and I were trying to find a way to open Nelbar's Spellbook (Suleiman feels that he can now return to using his skills as a thief, without detracting from his wizard training), Relmor appeared. He warned that his former companions were coming. We quickly tried to scatter, hoping that Relmor would be left to fight his foes alone (as we wanted no part of his fight). 

Of course, that didn't work. Four Githyanki appeared, assumed that we were Relmor's slaves, and attacked us. While we fought them off, Relmor stood there. One of the Githyanki had a wand, and turned first Finis,and then me into tiny puppy dogs. Finis, however, waddled behind the fighting Githyanki, and (much to our amazement), turned back into himself! I was unable to do anything so dramatically effective, so I moved away from combat. 

Suleiman was faced with some kind of martial artist, who gave him a severe beating. Suleiman summoned Tanvil, however, and the odds improved somewhat. Nonetheless, Corwin and Suleiman were knocked unconscious, and things looked bad. 

A crowd of MacFinden clansmen gathered around, watching the fight. Somehow, Tanvil managed to kill both the martial artist and another Githyanki, while Blades dispatched the other two. However, Blades, possessed by the combat fury of his magical sword, could not stop, and struck Finis twice before managing to sheath his weapon. Finis quickly tended to some wounds, and then he and Blades turned on Relmor. 

Relmor was totally taken by surprise, and was on the defensive. Suleiman, though badly wounded, managed to restore me to normal using the wand. Meanwhile, Blades and Finis had quickly defeated Relmor, with a little help from Connel MacFinden. 

We consulted Nelbar's encyclopedia to find out whether Githyanki come after all items left behind, or only their weapons. Apparently, they are only interested in recovering their magical silver weapons. So, we resolved to dump them into a lake or stream, and keep whatever other items seemed interesting. That was a close fight; I am glad that we will not leave it empty-handed. 

Plans must be made for our travel to Ionia. Right now, we are planning to travel south, by river, to Galway, and then on to Wicklow, on the cost. From there, we will take a ship to Alcyone, and then to Ionia. Urym warns us that there is a group of overzealous mages in Wicklow that is obsessed with "justice"; we shall have to be careful of them. Justice is good, but blind pursuit of it is dangerous. 

Once again, the Pentachromata have come through victorious. Of course, there are still several hours left in the day. You never know what might happen next. I, for one, am eating lunch. 
_______________________


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 23, 2017)

SESSION 19 

We are now headed to bed, looking up at the stars. Why can we see the stars, if we're in an inn, you ask? Well, we sort of blew the roof up. 

After lunch, we attended to our wounds, and then Suleiman and I attempted to open Nelbar's magically warded spell book. Finis and the others went to bury the Githyanki and their items. Suleiman successfully picked the lock, but the magical trap remained. A dispel magic was unsuccessful. So, I opened it. A huge ball of flame erupted as a powerful firetrap went off. The book was undamaged, but the thatch roof quickly caught fire. I told Suleiman to grab the book and run, before the roof collapsed. I managed to cast a create water before the roof collapsed, dowsing the flames. Although the roof was no longer on fire, it collapsed nonetheless, giving me some bumps and scratches. Of course, we compensated the innkeeper for the damage. 

Suleiman tried reading the first page, and it exploded in his face, as well. This time, some of the book was damaged. I cast detect magic and carefully folded over two other magically trapped pages in the book. Suleiman now has access to several new spells. 

The rest of the party soon returned, wondering what happened to our building. After explaining, the group fell into a discussion about what to do about the mithril we left in the temple of Oghma. I had considered using the candle of invocation to cast flaming pegasus, enabling me to travel there and back in one day. However, this would use thirty precious minutes of the candle, and I would have to travel there alone. Also, we would have to leave Nelbar's encyclopedia behind, in order to put the mithril in the bag of holding. Blades was very eager to get the mithril, but I'm afraid that Finis talked me out of it. Blades is understandably upset. 

Tomorrow we make final preparations to leave. I cannot wait to begin traveling again; I have yet to see the sections of Connaught we will be visiting. 

July 31st 
We began the morning by packing some of our gear. Urym soon returned from a night visiting "friends"; I suspect that he meant "ladies". He looks exhausted. 

Rinver came by, and offered us a topaz as payment for our services. It was time to say good-bye, and it was an emotional farewell. I asked if he could hold the mithril for us; he promised that we could have a whole wing of the complex if we wanted. After some hugs and handshakes, Rinver left us. 

While Blades spent much of the day trying to fit the magical Githyanki splint mail to Corwin, the rest of us went to visit Torin's grave. Finis attempted to stone-shape the symbol of the Pentachromata into the obelisk Blades had constructed, but it didn't look quite right. At least it was a nice gesture. After a moment of silence and prayer, we returned to Prolingmur. 

Blades had succeeded in fitting the armor to Corwin, and I asked him to try to remove the distinctive markings from the set of Githyanki splint mail I was to wear. Unfortunately, the strange metal could not stand the stress, and crumbled. We have another set of Githyanki splint; I suppose I must learn to live with the strange designs. 

Meanwhile, Corwin had rounded up a rowboat--ours had been stolen, and the one Corwin found turned out to be our own. We bought our own stolen rowboat back! We spent some time reallocating our magical items, tending to our remaining wounds, and making a few last minute purchases of supplies, and we are going to bed early. Our journey begins early tomorrow. 

August 1st 
With Urym and Finis in a canoe, Blades in a Kayak, Suleiman, Corwin, and our chest in a rowboat, and me in canoe, we set off down river. Urym has warned that a creature known as Guulg the Devourer lives further south, in a loch. We plan to portage around the loch when the water begins to slow. 

Fortunately, we don't seem to be close to him today. Our first day of travel has been quiet, with a cool breeze gently blowing. Large hills and thick woods stand on both sides of the river. 

A strange thing happened tonight while we set up camp. When Suleiman approached the fire, it turned blue. We are not exactly sure what causes this, but we suspect it may be related to his problems, which I have alluded to before. I suspect that it is meant to be a reminder, but I am not certain. It is puzzling. 

August 2nd 
It has been another day of quiet downstream travel. I saw another one of those strange "moose" creatures today. Their incredibly oversized antlers make them look awkward. I wish that you could see the beauty of the landscape! 

August 3rd 
While paddling downstream today, Blades spotted a dark shape moving towards us through the water. Thinking quickly, he shouted to us to paddle to the right bank. Blades jumped into the water, his magical otter pelt turning him into an otter. It was not a moment too soon, as a huge hand reached up, pulling his entire kayak under the water. 

The creature, which was, of course, Guulg, then turned his attention to Finis and Urym, who were frantically trying to reach the shore. The hand reached up, pulling Finis under. The rest of us managed to get to shore. I cast water breathing on myself and Blades, thinking that we would have to enter into combat with the beast. However, Suleiman cast levitate, floating into the air, and Corwin strode, using the ring of water walking, straight toward the spot where the beast held Finis underwater. Blades and I simply watched from the side of the river. 

It suddenly seemed that Finis had disappeared; the creature then devoted its attention to Corwin. It turns out that Finis had turned into a frog, and swam away. The creature surged upward, wrapping both hands around Corwin. Incredibly, Corwin stood his ground (water?), continuing to attack Guulg with his sword. He was actually supporting the weight of this monster, by himself! 

Suleiman struck it with several magic missiles, and Corwin smote it with mighty blows. It tried to flee, but I managed to hit it with sunscorch before it could get away. Dead, Guulg floated to the surface, and off downstream. It must have been nine feet tall and five feet wide; it looked like some kind of frog-lizard-fish thing. 

Needless to say, Urym was impressed, as we all were with Corwen's incredible feat of strength (feet of strength?). Finis cast speak with animals, turned into an otter, and went off downstream to locate Guulg's lair. He came back a while later with a broach from an underwater cave, to which he had been (slowly) directed by a turtle. A careful search of the cave uncovered some bronze pieces and a magical spear. Upon leaving the water, the tip of the spear burst into flames. Urym was quite excited, telling us that it was a hero's spear, a weapon quite effective against the undead. Apparently, such weapons are very valuable--kings even fight over them! We must guard it carefully. After finishing our search of the cave, we returned to the river, with Blades traveling as an otter, now that his kayak lies crushed on the river bottom. 

Not long ago, while encamped near the river bank, Suleiman warned us of approaching footsteps. An older man's voice called out, asking who we were. We responded, asking the same. A man calling himself Amylawd the Seer approached our camp, saying that he was out getting water, when he saw our fire. He lives nearby, so he invited us to stay with him. 

We concealed our boats, and followed him to his small, sturdy cottage. On the way, he said that we have the "mark of destiny" on us; he predicts that we will accomplish great things of importance. I hope so! 

Once in the cottage, he shared his soup with us, and we shared some of our stories. He offered to tell our fortunes. Blades stepped up first, throwing a handful of stones. Amylawd interprets them based on the way they land. Of Blades, he said "Attainment of one hope leads to discovery of those around you". I decided to give it a try, hoping that Prometheus would reveal something through the stones. Strangely, several of the stones began spinning on their edge. Eventually, they settled down, but it still took quite a while for Amylawd to read. They said "Forces move through you that are vast and powerful; you are an agent that must follow your own mind. You will face a danger of many faces in the near future that will help you accomplish your goal." Of Finis the stones say "Mysteries of the past must be faced to understand the puzzles of the future." Of Corwin: "The future is uncertain, but an enemy defeated may still be a friend". Finally, Suleiman cast the stones, revealing that "From shadows fled to shadows returned, the road to freedom is bound by chains." 

None of us are sure what any of the statements mean; perhaps they will be revealed in time. We thanked Amylawd, and prepared for bed. Urym is entertaining us with his bagpipes. My eyes grow heavy, and this bundle of straw is so comfortable. I must put down my quill before my handwriting deteriorates further. 

August 4th 
We took our leave of Amylawd this morning, after I placed a blessing on his household. It was another beautiful day of peaceful travel, until late in the afternoon, when we saw a flashing light coming from some standing stones, several miles away from the river's edge. We stashed the boats and went to investigate. Finis transformed into a hawk, and went to take a closer look. He said that there were no creatures there, and that the light was emanating from a stone in the center. 

By the time we reached the stone, the sun had set. The air thickened oppressively near the stone circle. As we approached, a brown-skinned man came toward us, asking us what we wanted. Finis was strangely silent; as this was an area of concentrated natural power, I expected him to take charge. Blades, however, stepped up, and said that he wanted "power". The brown-skinned man asked him to elaborate, and Blades said that he wanted power over Jarvos Ironforge (apparently the person who stole his armor). The man walked off, then came back with a black arrow, saying that it would give him that power. 

Since Finis was still silent, I asked the man who he was. He replied that he was Imal Trevarin, a "dow". According to him, the druids placed the circle here to control the dow, but apparently it no longer did so. He turned around, walked away, and disappeared. 

Suddenly the center stone cracked, collapsing into dust and rubble, and an earth elemental arose. Between Finis, Corwin, Blades, and Arms of Flame, the creature was soon dispatched. The oppressive feeling in the air left, and we were left wondering just what had taken place. We returned to the camp, traveled a bit downstream, and are now encamped once again. 

I suspect that we will never know exactly what happened at the stone circle tonight. Then again, Prometheus has ways of revealing things to those who are willing to look and listen. 

August 5th 
As we travel, I've noticed that the leaves on the trees are starting to change colors from their full summer green to the oranges, browns, and golds of autumn. This is only the second real autumn I've ever seen; our Ionian fall and winter is so mild by comparison. 

Not long after we set out, Corwin spotted a large shape moving parallel to us, through the forest. We soon ascertained that it was a Fomorian, with a huge ball and chain. At first, we planned to fight it, as we were afraid that it might lob boulders or trees at us. However, Urym has informed us that Fomorians cannot throw. So, much to Blades' disappointment, we left it behind--it eventually spotted us, and stood on the river bank, shaking its fist at us. 

As we journey southward, I've been attempting to teach Ionian to the party members that are interested. They seem to be catching on quickly, especially Suleiman, who has heard it before. The bright and sunny weather has kept everyone's spirits up, and kept them alert, despite the tedium of the lessons. This afternoon, however, clouds started rolling in, and it quickly became overcast. 

Our evening became even more miserable when a group of winged humanoids--huge gargoyles, in fact--attacked our camp. I was badly beaten, but the party quickly came to my aid, and we prevailed. Urym says that these gargoyles are servants of a black dragon named Seguvox, who lives a quite a distance away. It's not clear what the gargoyles are doing in this part of the country. Three possibilities spring to mind: 1) Seguvox is expanding his territory. 2) These gargoyles were sent specifically for us. Neither of these are especially comforting. 3) Seguvox has been defeated, his forces scattered. I hope it is the third one. 

With our wounds mostly healed, we once again retire for the night. 

August 6th 
This afternoon we began to see signs of civilization. People were traveling a road next to the river, south toward Galway. In large carts they took the last of the summer's harvest of wheat to town. We soon pulled into the somewhat dilapidated docks, tied our boats, and began our search for an inn. 

Galway is a sizable town, of around 3,000 people. Most of the homes are of clay and stone, with thatch roofs. The populace is busy collecting, storing, and selling the harvest. We soon located an inn called The Dryad, which seems nice and cozy. In exchange for Urym performing tonight, the innkeeper offered us one of the rooms for free. 

Conversation with the innkeeper revealed some interesting information. The King is having a fall festival of some sort, to celebrate the last harvest. Also, someone called "Gutatar the Firelord" is attacking the kingdom with firedrakes. This is fascinating, but we must be on to Ionia! 

Suleiman, Finis, and I went out to see the town. Finis' hero's spear attracted a lot of attention, and we were sure to advertise Urym's performance. Suleiman found an herbalist, and picked up a few odds and ends. The shopkeeper turned out to be a wizard of some ability, and traded spells with Suleiman. Now Suleiman can cast invisibility! Also, the shopkeeper agreed to identify some of our items for us. We will pick them up in the morning. 

Urym's performance was excellent, although I feel a little embarrassed, as I am a part of some of the stories he told. I was amazed at the number of people that showed up to listen to Urym. The inn was packed! I have retired a little early, although the performance continues. I am more than a little tired. 

August 7th 
The first thing we did today was go to get our items from the wizard. He could not identify the magic ring, but he said that the scarf allows the wearer to charm people, as well as improving singing and speaking ability (I think Finis should get the scarf, as he mumbles most of the time). The arrow that the dow gave Blades is an arrow of fighter slaying. 

Soon it was time to resume our journey to Wicklow. We saw people traveling upstream to Galway until the afternoon. Other than the occasional friendly greeting, our travel has been quiet. 

August 8th 
While packing to leave camp this morning, we saw a man on the other side of the river, who was standing by a cart full of apples, cursing. We paddled our boats to his side of the river, and offered to help. Apparently, one of the wheels of the cart had broken. So, Suleiman and Corwin lifted the heavy cart, much to the man's amazement, and the man replaced the wheel. As a reward, he let us partake of some of his delicious apples. 

As we ate, an elderly woman came down the road toward us, carrying a cage with a bird in it. We talked to her for a while, and quickly discovered that each of us saw a different kind of bird in the cage. She said that her name was Taleri, and that she had tried to kill herself over fifty years ago, when the Taygete League invaded her land and killed her family. But a druid intervened, giving her a cage, and saying that she must bear it until she finds someone who sees the same thing in it that she sees. However, she cannot tell anyone what she sees. When she finds that person, he or she will give her what she needs. 

We were intrigued by this puzzle, but unable to do anything to assist her. So, we offered to accompany her to Wicklow. She has traveled with us today, during another peaceful voyage. I continue to teach Ionian to those who are interested. 

August 9th 
Once again, we were interrupted in the morning while packing our belongings. Two large, flying creatures, resembling manticores, but with reptilian faces, approached and attacked. 

They threw their tail spikes at Suleiman, almost knocking him unconscious. We scrambled for cover, and they spat streams of vile acid on us. Finis harassed one with a cloud of insects, while I managed to blind one with a sunscorch, forcing it to land. Corwin charged and killed it. Suleiman tried to cast a spell, but instead of the intended effect, darkness 15' radius appeared. That was okay; it provided some protection from the tail spikes. He and I hid inside it, until I had healed the damage caused by the acid and spikes. I then ran to Corwen's aid. 

He was under attack by the other creature. As it flew in, Finis cast a spell, exploding a nearby pine tree. The needles flew out, striking the creature. It landed and blasted Corwin with acid, then flung him around with its mouth, badly mauling him. Blades and Finis finished the creature, and we saved Corwin from the brink of death. He has an incredible scar on his chest now. On a strange looking man like Corwin, it is barely noticeable. 

We went through the familiar procedure of tending to wounds, and returned to the river. As we stop now for dinner, I can smell the sea air ahead, and we have spotted a few sea gulls in the distance. The roar of the sea can faintly be heard; I think that it is a little disconcerting for those in the party who have never been to the ocean. In a few more hours, we will be in Wicklow. I can barely contain my excitement. From there, we should be able to catch a ship to Alcyone, and then to Anarchopolis. If all goes well, I will be home in less than two months! May Prometheus continue to guide us swiftly to Ionia!


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 6, 2017)

Ooh, the plot really thickens now!

SESSION 20 

We continued toward Wicklow after dinner. More conversations with the elderly woman, Taleri, yielded no more clues. The river soon split, heading into a lake crowded with recently-cut logs, with a large lumber mill, on the right, and continuing to Wicklow on the left. We took the left branch, and after passing under some bridges emerged into the harbor. 

Several ships lay in port, including some Ionian galleys, and we passed a large, impressive one called the Wraith, which had its own special dock. We tied our boats up, and I marked them with a continual flame rock. 

After passing up two inns (the Three Old Kegs and the Bronze Cup), we settled on the Blushing Mermaid. Because it is harvest time, the room rates are somewhat high. While we went to our room and took inventory of all of our magical items, Urym went down to the bar to collect some information about the town and its inhabitants. 

After deciding on an arrangement of equipment, we joined Urym downstairs, and had the displeasure of watching a raw oyster eating contest. The unfortunate loser regurgitated all that he had worked so hard to eat. I asked some sailors about ships going to Ionia. They mentioned that one called the Gift was going straight to Urbs Deorum. I will try to speak to the Gift's captain, Xallicles, tomorrow. 

As we prepared for bed, Urym told us what he had found. There is a new king, Colin O'Shea. His father was killed fighting the Fomorians. The Children of the Light are a group of wizards that enforce their own version of justice, and the king favors them. There were also some seemingly irrelevant bits of information: Nightstalker is a famous local thief, there is a ghost at some place called Blackwell Manor, and another adventuring band, the Loremasters, are in town. The Loremasters seem to be local heroes. 

Tomorrow will be a busy day; we must get some rest. 

August 10 
Poor Suleiman couldn't sleep over all the noise in the bar last night. Fortunately, I grabbed the magical pillow, so I will still be able to cast spells today. 

After a hearty breakfast, Blades, Suleiman, and I headed out to pick up some new clothes. However, we did not immediately don our new clothes; instead, we went to the baths, where we all had a badly needed cleaning-up. I had a haircut, and shaved off my beard. Blades has braided his beard--it makes him look quite distinguished. Suleiman, on the other hand, has shaved all the hair off of his head, except for a goatee. He looks even more intimidating than before. We have all moved our Pentachromata patches onto our new clothes (and burnt our old clothes). 

After that, I went to find the Gift, while Blades and Suleiman went in search of spells and armor. Suleiman later told me that while they were passing down an empty street, he heard a woman's voice call out his name, and he looked up in time to catch a falling rose. He caught it, and it wilted in his hand. They investigated the building from which the rose seemed to fall, only to find that it was basically empty. I suspect this was meant to be a warning, but I cannot elaborate on this further until Suleiman feels that it acceptable to make his secret known. 

I found the Gift without too much trouble. It is a one-mast galley. I sneaked under the dock to cast detect evil, in order to survey the captain and crew. A helpful crewman, Cyriscos, went to get captain Xallicles. He informed me that the boat was leaving on the 13th, and that they could carry us. I told them that I would let them know if we decided to book passage. 

According to the harbormaster, three boats are headed towards Alcyone. The soonest, the Foam Spray, is supposedly very fast. The first mate says that they will leave on the 12th, and I suspect that they use magic--some kind of wind spell, I think--to power the boat. This ship has promise. 

Suleiman and Blades managed to find me, and we went to a store called the Time and Tide, so that Suleiman could inquire about gaining some spells. After some serious bartering, they struck upon a possible bargain. Suleiman wanted to discuss it with the group first, so we returned to the inn. 

Once there, we decided to relocate to the Lighthouse, a much finer inn, in which we would be assured of a peaceful night's sleep. We picked up our belongings and started up the hill toward the inn. 

Along the way, a beggar stopped, asking us for money. I gave him several bronze, and he was thankful. Finis, on a whim, asked him what he saw in Taleri's cage. The beggar became agitated, refusing to answer the question. As he ranted louder and louder, it became clear that something strange was happening. Suddenly, the man's flesh contorted, and he changed into a terrible wereboar. 

I quickly read off my scroll of protection from lycanthropes. Much to my surprise, Finis and Urym were flung away from me as the sphere of protection appeared. Apparently, the magic does not distinguish between lycanthropes and shape-changers. Still, that does not explain why Urym was thrown--does he have lycanthropy? 

Regretfully, we had to kill the man in self-defense. Finis was gored by his tusks, and we were concerned that he might have contracted lycanthropy. We had little time to ponder this, however, as several town guards ran up to us, led by a man carrying a staff with a lantern on its end. At this point, I noticed that Suleiman had slinked off somewhere. 

The man with the staff, apparently a wizard who introduced himself as Shepherd Karl, wanted Finis to go to their tower to be treated for Lycanthropy. They said that it would take a month to treat him, if he had it. We were reluctant to waste that much time here, but we eventually decided that it was a good idea to find out if Finis had lycanthropy. Blades, Urym, and Corwin went with him. 

Suleiman reemerged from the shadows after they had gone, and we walked to the Lighthouse. Along the way, Suleiman told me that he could see lines of magical power emanating from Shepherd Karl's lantern. One of them strayed close to Suleiman, and changed color. Suspecting that he was being tracked somehow, he hid. I suspect that, once again, his secret is causing him trouble. Apparently, in addition to turning fires blue, he now radiates evil. I know that he is not evil; I have checked myself on prior occasions. This is most puzzling. 

After signing our names to the register at the Lighthouse, we went to our rooms to discuss matters further. Meanwhile, Finis had been given a clean bill of health, and allowed to leave the tower. As they made their way up the hill to the inn, they were stopped at a bridge by a mighty bearman, or Angentyr, who wanted to fight Corwin. 

Corwin obliged him, and although I hear that he put up a good fight, he lost. The large man nonetheless invited Corwin to go drinking with him at the Bronze Cup. He has yet to return; I hope that he is all right. 

I can happily report that Finis has freed Taleri from her fifty year old curse. He tried to imagine a horrible catastrophe, such as the entire party being slaughtered. Opening his eyes, he gazed into the cage, and saw absolutely nothing. Apparently, Taleri saw the same thing, but did not know what it meant. Finis told her that it meant that her life was devoid of purpose--and that she must find a purpose to make life worth living again. He suggested caring for children, perhaps in an orphanage, as she apparently cared a great deal for her family in Alcyone. She didn't seem to like this idea, as she suddenly turned into a young warrior woman. She explained that she would have revenge on the Taygete League, thanked him, and left. Finis seems to have learned a great deal from the experience. 

August 11th 
I do not know if you will believe the tale I am about to relate. I also do not know if you will consider me worthy of our order, once you hear what grievous sins I have committed. I can only hope to one day atone for my evil actions. 

The day started innocently enough. Corwin returned, slightly hung over, from his night of revelry. We got up, ate breakfast, and went to the Time and Tide, where Suleiman and the owner (a gnomish wizard) began copying spells from each other. The rest of us went to the Foam Spray, and booked passage. The captain wanted each of us to surrender a weapon as a sign of good faith before boarding. We agreed, but as we still had things to do in town, we kept our weapons with us. 

Our next goal was to find the dwarf armorer who works for the king. Blades is in need of better armor, although I fear that heavier armor would only slow him down further. 

We never got even got close to the dwarf. As we walked into town, we were stopped by Shepherd Karl and several guards. Karl demanded to know who and where Suleiman was. I'm not sure how he found out about Suleiman, but I suspect that they may have looked at the register at the inn, or perhaps they heard one of Urym's tales from someone. 

I was determined not to hand Suleiman over to them--they planned to keep Finis a month for lycanthropy, so there was no telling how long they would have kept Suleiman to deal with his problems. Actually, I do not trust their idea of justice, and I suspect that a fate much worse than treatment would await Suleiman. 

Finis, who did not know of Suleiman's secret, nonetheless seemed to have similar feelings on the matter. We both refused to turn him over without some kind of proof of wrongdoing, or some kind of formal charge. Karl refused present either, simply stating that he represented justice, so we must do whatever he said to do. 

The conversation escalated into an argument. We continued to refuse to cooperate without some justification, and Karl continued not to provide any. Finally, he insulted both Prometheus (calling him a false god!), and Druidism, and that was the last straw. We turned to walk off, and Karl directed his men to attack. A verbis ad verbera! 

Chaos ensued. Karl used some kind of spell or magic item to blind many of us. Prometheus restored my sight with cure blindness, and I reentered the fray. Corwin and Blades were soon caught by a hold person and knocked out by the guards, and then Karl caught Finis in a magical lasso. I thought for a moment that we were doomed, but Finis turned into a hawk and escaped from the lasso. I read a scroll with hold person on it, freezing Shepherd Karl where he stood. While I dispatched several guards with sunscorch, I shouted to Finis, asking him to take Karl out of commission somehow. 

Finis responded by pecking out Shepherd Karl's eyes. As shocking as this was, it was strangely fitting. Karl's distorted view of justice had blinded him figuratively; now it had blinded him literally, and I felt only a little remorse at this. A guard frantically waved Finis away from Karl, and they began to carry him, still frozen by hold person, away from the fight. Finis returned to human form, and we woke Corwin and Blades from unconsciousness. 

We gathered our wits, and some town guardsmen down the street blew some horns and charged toward us. Realizing that the entire city would soon be mobilized against us, we made for the nearest gate, which lay along the Northeast portion of the wall. Finis turned into a bat to scout ahead, and Urym, Corwin, and I picked up Blades in order to move faster. 

As we ran, I heard spell casting begin behind us, and Corwin was suddenly polymorphed into a large bison. He apparently kept his wits about him, and we ducked behind a building to avoid further spells. While we were putting Blades on Corwen's shaggy back, several guards rounded the corner. We held them off for a moment, and then resumed our mad dash for the gate. Several guards tried to block our way, but Corwin plowed through them. They managed to hit Urym as we ran past, and he slowed for a moment. Nonetheless, we had made it outside the city. 

Now we had to find Suleiman and get as far away from the town as possible. He was near the docks, to the south, in a poorer district of town that lay outside the city walls (still copying spells from the gnome's spellbook). We ran through the fields to the east of Wicklow, maintaining a safe distance from the wall. 

Many guards and a few adventurers were giving chase behind us. At this point I began to realize that many of these men were innocently doing their job. Nonetheless, there was not much time to ponder this. 

Finis appeared, in human form, some distance in front of us, and cast spike growth on the ground in front of our pursuers. This certainly slowed our pursuers down, and even brought low several guards. This was disturbing to me as well--the death toll was getting high. Still, the fate of Demopolis may hinge on our escape! Our pursuers were joined by a flying wizard. 

Finis joined us again, and I ran ahead of the group to check out the next gate. Several guards stood blocking it, although they were looking inward. They had not yet heard that we had made it out of the walls, and were expecting us to try to break out. I decided to try to attract their attention--once I was in range, I cast a sunscorch on a wooden building inside the walls. The guards shouted in surprise and abandoned their post to douse the flames and determine their cause. 

This seemed to be a clever idea. Still, I wish I had not done it, or that I would have been more careful. The flames apparently spread quickly among the wooden hovels of this impoverished section of town. How many lives have I ruined? How many innocents lost their lives as a result of my selfish action? If I had been just a little more thoughtful, I would have set a cart or other object ablaze. It would have been just as effective, and less innocents would have been endangered. Worse still, I doubt that I will ever be able to return to Wicklow to compensate those injured for their losses--I would surely be killed on sight. 

But there was no time to consider this at the moment. We continued our sprint toward the Time and Tide, with Blades bouncing along on Corwen's back. Urym took a few arrows, and was badly injured, but he managed to keep up. We rushed into the slums, interrupting Suleiman just as he finished copying fireball into his spellbook. Alas, he did not have time to copy the other spells he wanted, but fireball is quite satisfactory. 

We had a moment's respite from our pursuers, which we used to heal Urym. Urym concealed the area behind us with a wall of fog. We told Suleiman to begin using his wand of polymorph, which we had captured from the Githyanki in Prolingmur, to turn us into seagulls, so that we could fly away. As Suleiman turned Urym into a bird, the flying wizard, from some concealed location, dispelled the wall of fog (and, inadvertently, returned Corwin to his normal shape), and two adventurers charged into combat with us. Blades and Corwin took care of them, and I helped out with a sunscorch. Another guard rushed up, and tried to blow a horn, but Finis struck him, and entreated him to flee for his life. Sadly, he did not listen. 

After I knocked one of the adventurers unconscious with another sunscorch, Suleiman turned me into a seagull as well. Corwin and Blades took care of the last adventurer, and the guard with the horn. Urym, flying overhead, had located the wizard. He was summoning an earth elemental. Finis read his scroll of protection from elementals, and tried to get to the wizard. Urym fluttered around in the wizard's face, and managed to disrupt his concentration. 

The Earth Elemental sank back into the earth, and the wizard attempted to escape. Suleiman tried to polymorph him with the wand, but he dodged the magical beam. Corwin managed to nick him with his mighty sword, but he escaped. Suleiman polymorphed Blades, while Finis healed some of the wounds of the unconscious adventurer (his companion was dead), and apologized for things turning out the way that they did. 

From our vantage point in the sky, Blades, Suleiman and I could see that the Riders of the Mark, the local cavalry, were assembling in the fields to the east of Wicklow. Also, the flames from the sunscorch that I had used to distract the guardsmen at the gate had spread to several more buildings, but it seemed that the flames were, for the moment, contained. Finis cast speak with animals, summoned a flock of seagulls with his linden staff, and Suleiman turned him into a seagull as well. Several guardsmen were charging towards Suleiman and Corwin (the only ones left unchanged), but Finis led a flock of seagulls toward the guards, causing them to stop and frantically slap at the birds. 

This provided enough time for Suleiman to change Corwin and himself. Fortunately, Suleiman had the foresight to give each of us a unique mark--a streak of color on our wings, which allowed us to identify each other. Finis asked the birds about places the gulls meet in the ocean, and they led us to an island rock, standing alone in the harbor. 

Once there, we found some rocks with lichen on them, and scratched messages in them with our beaks to communicate (a tedious process). It was agreed that we would head Northwest, toward the shore, and then follow it west until the spell wore off. 

After what must have been a couple of hours of flying, the spell wore off, dropping first Urym, and then the rest of us to the ground. We left the shore for the concealment of the nearby forest. I can hardly believe that we are still alive! Unfortunately, our gain was possible only because of the terrible losses of many innocent people. Although I am relieved to be safe, I am struck by grief--how could I have allowed this to happen? I am a servant of Prometheus, not Epimetheus! I stepped out of the forest, and into the surf, to pray for forgiveness. 

Of course, we were all tired and hungry, so I decided that trying to cast a spell would be a good way to determine whether Prometheus still thought me worthy of his gifts. Much to my relief, create food and water worked; however the food had an ashen taste to it. Prometheus, in His wisdom, has decided that I have done wrong, but I am not yet lost. I must strive to regain his trust; I will begin by starting the Sacred Mystery of Purification immediately. 

Suleiman is clearly upset by the whole ordeal. He is honored that we would go to such lengths to protect him, but feels (not without justification) that it is his fault that we are in this mess. So, he decided that it was time to explain why all these odd things had been happening to him. If Suleiman is comfortable letting the group know his secret, then I feel comfortable writing it in this log. I am sorry that I have kept this from you for so long. 

More than a month ago, when we were in Tesplyn's Grove, Suleiman went for a walk at night while we rested. He heard a commotion, and came upon a dwarf killing a man. The dwarf said he was a king, and that the man was an assassin, or something like that. The dwarf left, and as Suleiman watched him go, he was approached by a tall man who spoke Hejazian. He explained that he was called Utgard Loki, Puck, and several other names, and that the man the dwarf had killed was one of his greatest servants. He knew that Suleiman wanted to become a wizard, but was unwilling to spend the years of training that Rinver said it would require. Suleiman had been a slave for eight years of his youth, and two years of magical training, serving a master as an apprentice, seemed too much like more slavery. Serving the somewhat scatterbrained Rinver, of all possible masters, for two years seemed even worse (he might get his eye poked out by Rinver's eternally emphasizing index finger)! Still, he badly wanted to learn the magical arts. 

Utgard Loki offered Suleiman a deal: He would grant spells to Suleiman, in exchange for Suleiman completing two tasks. First, he must destroy the Torc of the Bull in Ailech (a gift from Dagda to his followers). Second, he must locate the Mantle of Twilight (a magical item helpful to assassins). At the time, Suleiman did not know what these objects were, and he agreed to the deal, signing a contract. Utgard Loki said that failure to satisfy the terms of the contract would result in the taking of one year of Suleiman's life. 

We all pondered this for a while, and in an emotional moment, the group forgave him. Suleiman was much relieved, and I told everyone that I intended to see what our church could do for him--perhaps offer him some kind of protection. Perhaps I can find a lawyer in Anarchopolis that could find a loophole in the contract. 

Our next course of action is uncertain. Blades has come up with a very clever idea: We could use the wand of polymorph to change Blades or Corwin into a Dragonne (Screech was a Dragonne, if you will recall), build a riding harness from rope and wood, and fly west to Alcyone. However, there is some uncertainty about whether even Corwin would be strong enough to carry all of us--after all, he would only be polymorphed into Dragonne form; he would not be a real Dragonne. 

This seems rather trivial to me. We have our freedom, although at a terrible cost. Urym tried to console me by saying that there is no dishonor in fighting valiantly; I pointed out that this was true, so long as innocents were not injured. He quickly went back to learning to play the lute. Prometheus willing, I may find another member of our church in Alcyone who can cast atonement for me. For now, meditation on my sins and the Purification will have to suffice. Pray for me, brethren, and forgive me my transgressions.


----------



## UtilityMaximizer (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm so glad you're still posting this! Thanks for doing that. 

My actual-play D&D 5e podcast is finally posting episodes. You can find us here: http://tftggw.libsyn.com/
You can also listen on iTunes, Stitcher, and Google Play.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 16, 2018)

UtilityMaximizer said:


> I'm so glad you're still posting this! Thanks for doing that.
> 
> My actual-play D&D 5e podcast is finally posting episodes. You can find us here: http://tftggw.libsyn.com/
> You can also listen on iTunes, Stitcher, and Google Play.




Well I sort of stopped for the holidays and then I forgot :/  

Sorry everyone, I will resume this promptly, I apologize for the delay!

I look forward to seeing your podcast.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 17, 2018)

SESSION 21 

Once again, we have lost a member of the Pentachromata, although this parting was not so sad, as it was voluntary. I have just bade farewell to Blades, and my heart is heavy. But I will return to this in a moment. 

Although we are now far from Wicklow (at least 30 miles, possibly much more), we are still not safe. Our progress is being tracked by magical devices, and it is possible that more mundane forces are following us. 

The rest of the afternoon was spent constructing a pair of harnesses, following Suleiman's careful instructions. Suleiman polymorphed both Corwin and himself into small Dragonnes, and a few test flights suggested that the harnesses would work. Finis turned into a snake, and curled about Blades to reduce Suleiman's load, while Urym and I rode on Corwin. 

Although Corwin and Suleiman are quite strong, they were not strong enough to fly at full speed with so much weight on their backs. We flew for several hours, and landed in the dark. 

Our camp seemed safe and comfortable enough, but several of the party members spotted a hazy ball of light floating above us. I could not see it, but Suleiman, Blades, and Urym assured me that it was there. I quickly surmised that it was a scrying device, and cast dispel magic in the area. I am told that it disappeared quickly, but I suspect that they saw us. 

So, we are being tracked, by a very reliable means. I am not sure if there is anything we can do, except hope that we travel faster than our pursuers. 

Blades and I shared a watch tonight. I soon noticed that Blades seemed uncomfortable, and he asked me to walk a short distance from camp with him. I did so, and once we were out of earshot, Blades quietly asked me to release him from his vow to assist me in Ionia.

I was stunned and confused, and Blades took advantage of my silence to explain. He said that he felt as though he was becoming more distant from the party. Suleiman always addressed him in a patronizing tone as "Dwarf", never by his real name. Corwin constantly mocked his abilities, and while Finis was never rude to him, he rarely listened, either. Also, he felt that he was straying too far from his mission, which was to recover his family armor. 

I, of course, said that he must choose his own path, and that I understood his decision. His immediate plans are to return to the temple of Oghma (now Rinver's library), restore the forge to working order, and make something out of the mithril ingots. After that, he will resume tracking down Jarvos Ironforge. 

He gave me his ring of protection, saying that it rarely worked anyway, and the magical ring which we have yet to identify. I gave him a rock of continual light, a rock of continual flame in a flask, my rations, and the blessings of Prometheus. Also, I cast dispel fatigue upon him so that he could travel through the night. 

I encouraged him to wear the patch with the Pentachromata symbol on it, when he felt it was safe again, as he will always, in my mind, be a part of the group. After a sad, fond farewell, I pointed him north, and wished him good luck. Perhaps we will meet again some day. 

Although Blades is a mighty warrior, he has little in the way of survival skills, and I fear for his safety. He has only a few days of rations, and he does not know how to hunt. With his heavy armor, he moves very slowly (although if he can find a river, his otter pelt will allow him to move more quickly). He also has no map, and no clear idea of what direction he needs to go. Perhaps fortune will smile upon him, and take him safely to his goal. I will pray for him. 

August 12th 
This morning, as Finis was clearing his throat to sing to the sun (and wake us all up), he was attacked by an invisible entity. I suspect that it was sent by the Children of Light, guided by scrying devices. It badly mauled Finis, and attempted to pull him into the air and carry him away. 

Finis caught hold of a tree, and the rest of us took to pummeling the invisible creature. Corwin struck a mighty blow against it, but it continued to pull on Finis. Finis changed into a rattlesnake, and wrapped himself around a tree trunk, but the creature persisted. Finally, Urym surprised us with an amazing swing--it sounded as though he cut the thing in half. 

For a moment, we simply stood, stunned at the force of Urym's swing, but we soon congratulated him and prepared to leave. Of course, everyone wanted to know where Blades was, and I explained. Some seemed genuinely sad and concerned, but others were angry. Finis seemed to suspect some kind of foul play, and questioned me to make sure that I was the real Patrick. It was more than a little strange. 

There was little time to ponder Blades' departure, as we were now more keenly aware of our pursuit. Suleiman changed us all into Hibernian Geese, and we flew west as fast as we could. 

After flying for while, we spotted some huge birds to the north. We flew lower, in case we needed to take to the ground quickly, but they ignored us. Resuming our flight, we passed over a loch with a giant turtle lounging casually in it. 

The spell wore off around lunch time; we are getting better at estimating how long the spell has left, so we did not waste much time on the ground waiting for it to expire. I tried to go through my prayers while they ate, but I must admit, the smell of the food was tempting. Nonetheless, I can make do with water. 

We took off again after lunch, once again as geese. I wonder how many charges the wand has left. Anyway, we passed over a large gray winged reptile, lounging on some rocks by the sea. It appeared to be sunning itself, and it looked at us, as though curious. We sped past, and it left us alone. 

The sky began to grow dark, and a light rain began to fall. Toward evening, just before landing, I noticed a fireball go off, in the woods to the north. We landed, except for Finis, who flew to the area (still as a goose) to check it out. The rest of us approached on foot, slowly and cautiously. 
Finis soon returned, reporting that a wizard had killed a large bear with the spell, and was cutting off pieces of the bear. The wizard appeared to have ridden in on a magical horse. Suleiman volunteered to go ahead with Tanvil, and they disappeared into the deepening dark. We continued to approach slowly. 

By this time, the rain was absolutely torrential, and we were without shelter, except for the trees. Suleiman and Tanvil returned to report that the clearing made by the fireball was empty. We proceeded to the clearing and examined the bear's remains. It seems that the wizard removed its tongue, one eye, some teeth, and the left forepaw, most likely for spell components (perhaps for some sort of strength spell). 

It was dark and miserably wet, so we tried to locate a drier spot to camp. We were unsuccessful, and lay on the wet ground, next to a pile of rocks of continual flame. They have allowed me to use the magic pillow, as I had some spells to recover. Still, I do not think even I will sleep comfortably tonight. Perhaps we should procure some tents for future travels. 

August 13th 
Our clothes were soggy and uncomfortable, and we felt stiff and tired, but we decided to begin walking today. Corwin is a remarkable woodsman, and leaves almost no trail to follow, despite his size. We move much faster than we used to, as we do not have Blades slowing us down. 

The morning march was uneventful. No sooner had we stopped for lunch than Suleiman heard branches breaking, as someone approached the party. We hid behind trees, and soon saw two Fomorians walk toward us. One of them noticed Corwen's sword, and started to point to it, but the other (apparently a female) slapped him and they continued forward. Suleiman attempted to sneak up behind them, but one had an extra nose on its hip, and smelled him as he approached. 

The giant wheeled about, smacking Suleiman to the ground in one blow. Finis and I scrambled to heal him, while Corwin charged into the melee. After Suleiman's condition had stabilized, I tried to strike a Fomorian with a sunscorch, but the spell would not come to me. I am not sure if Prometheus has forbidden me to cast that spell because of the evil deeds I have done with it, or if he has forbidden me to cast all offensive spells. I accepted his decision and concentrated on healing the wounded. 

Corwin managed to kill one of the giants, but his mate knocked Corwin unconscious with a heavy fist. Finis and I brought him back from the brink of death again, and prepared to face the giant's onslaught. We were surprised to see that the female giant had decided prudence was the better part of valor, and she backed away from the group carefully. Of course, we let her go, and continued to mend our wounds. Corwin now has a noticeable limp, as his leg seems not to have healed properly. 

We searched the male Fomorian, finding two gemstones, a battered bronze cup, and a finely carved box. The cup clearly worthless, and there was nothing special about the gems, but the box (which was empty) seemed interesting. The carvings on it depicted ocean scenes, including a boat. It seemed to be made of wood panels laid over each other, so I suggested that it might be a magic box that unfolds into a boat. 

They jeered me! They thought that was a ridiculous idea. I placed it in a puddle, thinking water might trigger it, but nothing happened. So, I began to say some nautical phrases, like "anchors away!", and "ahoy!", and such. Corwin said "Hoist the mainsail", and suddenly the box exploded into a twenty-four foot, one-sailed boat! I had to dive out of the way to avoid being crushed by it. Unfortunately, we activated the box in the dense forest, and it expanded into several trees, damaging a section the hull, and damaging the riggings. "Raise the anchor" caused it to fold up again. 

After some discussion, we took it to a cove on the shore, and tried again. The boat again expanded, but the damage remained, and it was taking on water. While I bailed, Finis tried to mend some of the broken boards with shape wood. It helped, but there is still work left to do. Although it is not a large boat, it is striking, with a carved wooden dragon on the front, clutching a shield. 

As our wounded members are in no condition to travel, we have decided to stay here for the night. I have tried to untangle some of the riggings, and Urym used mend to repair some ripped sections of sail. If Finis continues to work on a few boards every day, we should have it seaworthy in a couple weeks. Unfortunately, we cannot afford to stay here and repair the boat. Tomorrow we will resume our travels, on foot. 

August 14th 
After folding the boat back into a box, we continued westward, through the woods. Our march was peaceful, and the weather has been clearer. 
Our lunch was interrupted by the sound of footsteps running towards us. Once again, we hid behind trees, and waited to see what was coming. What appeared to be a lone elf was running in the general direction of our camp. Corwin stepped onto the trail, totally surprising the elf, and asked him where he was going. 

The elf introduced himself as Kellindel Falconhands, and pleaded for our assistance. We asked him what he needed, and he said that he had a friend, a dryad, who was in mortal peril. He offered to explain more on the way. 

Cautiously, we followed him, with Suleiman (who had remained hidden the whole time) following a distance behind. Kellindel explained that his mentor was killed by a wizard who is trying to take over this forest (what would a wizard want with a forest?). He has taken up the fight against the wizard, but he feels that he is too inexperienced to be effective against the threat. We surmised that he was a ranger, and he looks to be a capable one. He wears leather armor, a bow across his back, and has two swords at his hips. 

We picked up our pace and reached the dryad quickly. She appeared to be a strikingly beautiful woman, and was bleeding profusely. Cure moderate wounds did not seem to have much effect; she explained that her tree had been cut down, and pulled an acorn from the trunk, saying that she needed a new tree. She then collapsed. Finis planted the acorn in the ground and cast plant growth upon it. A sapling sprung from the earth, and the dryad's body disappeared. 

A moment later, she stepped out of the sapling (a strange sight to behold!), and introduced herself as Mistle. She thanked us for our efforts, and she had a reward as well. The leaves of her old tree would heal our wounds, she said, and there were stones hidden beneath her old stump. 
The leaves were not pleasing to eat, but they did magically cure our injuries, so we managed to ingest as many as necessary (I was not injured at the time, and I did not break my fast). We also found the magical stones she referred to. Suleiman said that one would call woodland beings, and the other was a powerful animal summoning spell; apparently he had seen druids use these before. 

We talked with Kellindel for a while. He seems interested in joining us, as he has much to learn before he confronts the wizard threatening his forest. Also, he said that he is an elf (there was some confusion over whether or not he might be a half-elf), and a follower of Meilikki (a nature goddess). A town named Earmark's Haven is only two day's travel to the west, and Suleiman has suggested that we allow Kellindel to guide us at least that far. 

I was about to tell Kellindel that we were being pursued, and that we were a dangerous group with which to travel, when I was (ironically) interrupted by the appearance of another scrying "window". Once again, Finis was attacked by an invisible creature. Corwin managed to kill it, and Kellindel cast cure light wounds on Finis, revealing that he was in fact a ranger and a priest--or at least, he has some priestly abilities. 
Kellindel proved to be a good guide, and we have traveled swiftly. We set up camp at dark. Kellindel and I have just finished our watch, and it was an exciting one. We heard the sound of voices speaking orcish approach, and much to my surprise, Kellindel translated what they were saying. They were apparently looking for a patrol. We noted that there were two ogres with the orcs, and quickly woke everyone up. 

Then our attack began. Kellindel rained arrows down upon them, while Finis caught most of the orcs in an entangle. A faerie fire made the unentangled ones easy targets; I even struck one with my staff sling. 

The pair of ogres and thirteen orcs didn't stand a chance. A search revealed only that they were wearing surprisingly well-maintained chainmail, and that their symbol was an evil looking man/tree combination. 

We cut off the orcs' ears, hoping that we might be able to redeem them for coin in a city, and returned to bed. 

August 15th 
Once again, we have snatched victory from the jaws of defeat! The Pentachromata (or what is left of them, anyway) have truly triumphed today. I did not believe that we could be so effective! 

It was a quiet day of marching, and we made good time with Kellindel leading the way. By the afternoon we had reached a river, which Kellindel says leads straight to Earmark's Haven. As we proceeded, Corwin began to hear a growling, roaring noise downstream. We could not hear it, but he said that it sounded like something talking, pausing, and talking again. He could not understand what it was saying. 

While the rest of us proceeded ahead slowly, Finis shape-shifted into a squirrel and scampered through the trees toward the noise. Corwin spotted a frog-like creature--I believe they are called bullywogs--keeping watch over the path, blended into the forest. Kellindel pulled out his bow and killed it with a single arrow. He believes that it was a scout or guard; the whistle around its neck supported his theory. 

Finis returned, changed back into human form, and explained that a large group of bullywogs were assembled, and one of them was negotiating with a monstrous lizard beast. The creature was obviously huge, even though much of it lay beneath the river's surface. Kellindel informed us that bullywogs like these are probably servants of the wizard trying to take control of the forest. He and Finis quickly decided that, no matter what this deal was about, it could not be allowed to go through. 

A plan of attack was laid out; Suleiman was to approach them from the river bank and kill as many as possible with a fireball. The rest of us would loop around and attack from the opposite direction, from the woods. Kellindel would hide in a tree and shoot arrows at them from a safe distance. 

It was a good plan, but it did not work as planned. Our survival is proof that our abilities as individuals and as a team have improved. As Kellindel approached a suitable tree, another sentry, hidden in the woods, blew his whistle and attacked Kellindel. 

Chaos erupted. Suleiman's fireball went off, killing at least twenty bullywogs, instantly. The bullywug that spotted Kellindel hit him, but Kellindel struck back, killing the beast. He then clambered up the tree. 

The rest of us charged into melee with the remaining bullywugs. Unbeknownst to us, they had two large reptile riding beasts (nowhere near as large as the huge creature lounging in the water), which they mounted and directed to attack us. 

Meanwhile, the huge creature (which I believe was a Behir, although I have never heard of one so huge!) reared back and breathed a stream of lightning into Suleiman. Suleiman managed to stay on his feet, but when the monster came at him again, he used the wand to polymorph into a sparrow and fly to the other side of the river. 

One of the bullywogs was a spellcaster, and began interrupting our casting with magic missiles from a wand and other annoyances. However, Suleiman took care of him with two barrages of very large, deadly magic missiles. With the spellcaster down, I was able to cast some healing spells, although Finis was getting hit too often by the bullywugs in melee to cast many spells of his own. 

Urym was severely injured several times during the fight, but Finis and I barely managed to keep him alive. At first, we were surrounded by bullywugs, but we (especially Corwin, who killed one of the lizard mounts) slowly wittled their numbers down. One of the lizard mounts, with bullywugs on its back, slithered into the water and disappeared. 

Then the fight really became difficult. While we were still fighting bullywugs, the behir had turned its attention on us, and struck some of us with another jolt of lightning. We stayed on our feet, and Corwin strode forward to do battle with it. 

The fight was incredible to behold. Corwin, remarkably agile for a man his size, and still limping slightly, jumped nimbly aside as the behir's jaws snapped just inches away from him. It also tried to encircle him in its massive coils, either to crush him or kick him with one of its six legs. Similarly, the creature dodged many of Corwen's mighty swings--but not all of them. Corwin was aided by a rain of arrows, shot by Suleiman and Kellindel, which slowly weakened the beast. 

The rest of us continued to fight off the Bullywugs, and tried to protect Urym as he stumbled and crawled away. I cast an occasional healing spell on Corwin and Urym, and then rejoined the fight against the remaining frog-beasts. Then we heard a mighty crash, as the Behir fell to the ground, brought low by a final swing from Corwin. Only a few bullywugs remained, and we finished them quickly. 

We stopped, exhausted, clutching our wounds, and surveyed the battlefield. It was amazing. We had killed over forty bullywugs and a Behir, as well as the spellcaster, which now appeared to be a lizardman (we surmised that his bullywug guise was magical). Kellindel and Suleiman rejoined the party, and we began to search the area. 

Two huge chests, each carrying what I estimate to be 40,000 bronze pieces, sat on the river's edge. The lizardman had a sheet of paper, the writing on which we could not read. It had a symbol at the bottom, with a "Z" in it--probably a mage's insignia. He had a wand of magic missiles, which we do not know how to activate, a necklace of ESP, and a helmet which blocks ESP, and probably many other mind-affecting spells. 
It was unclear what we should do with all the bronze. After all, the chests must weigh at least a ton each; we could not possibly carry it all. I picked up enough bronze to buy a night's rest and a few meals, but most of the rest of the party loaded themselves down with as much as they could carry. We are not pressed for money; I do not see why we must encumber ourselves further. Still, I suppose it might prove useful. 

We continued onward, and later this evening, I ended my three day fast by eating some of the magical leaves from Mistle's tree. I was happy to find that my wounds healed quickly. I expect that the leaves will only last another day or so; it would be best to make use of them while we can.

I am exhausted from today's exertions; it is time for bed. Today was exciting, even exhilarating. Such a victory does wonders for one's 
confidence; Prometheus has granted us the tools we need to succeed. Nonetheless, I hope that the rest of our journey is uneventful. We should reach Earmark's Haven sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 24, 2018)

SESSION 22 

August 16th 
We are in Earmark's Haven, or rather, we are just outside it. The smell of smoke heralded its presence as we approached. It looks to be a pirate town, or at least a town of thugs. It was decided that Corwin, Suleiman, and Urym should go into this dilapidated, run down, smoke-filled hole-in-the-wall and inquire about inns and ships. The rest of us waited outside of town. Kellindel made it clear that he did not like the looks of the town. While we waited, Finis and Kellindel discussed the ranger's plans and goals, as well as his falcon. Did I not mention he has a trained falcon? It has only shown up recently; apparently they have some kind of bond. 

Much, much later, Suleiman, Urym, and Corwin returned. Upon entering the town, they had immediately noticed a statue of a 14' tall man, with a surprised look on his face--it was obviously some kind of giant that had been turned to stone. The entire town had a smoky smell to it, and the first tavern they passed had almost been destroyed by fire, forcing it to shut down. 

They entered the second tavern, the Last Tooth, finding ogres and men inside. They talked to a man named Sebastian, who told them that "The Boss" had created the statue. The man was Iago, the former head of the town, and The Boss did not like the way the town was run. We all agreed that, based on Sebastian's comments, The Boss was a beholder! While Suleiman talked to Sebastian, Urym walked around the tavern trying to gather information. 

Sebastian pointed them to some sailors working on the Siren's Song, the only fully functional ship in town (Sebastian's ship had been destroyed as a result of a "misunderstanding" between The Boss and the captain). 

Suleiman and Corwin began talking to crew of the Siren's Song, when Urym's backpack was cut open, spilling its contents onto the floor. There was a mad dash for the coins that fell out, but Suleiman leaped onto a table and announced the location of the two chests full of bronze that we left up the river. This instantly emptied the room, as men made a mad dash to be the first to find it. He also explained that we had defeated the minions of a wizard bent on taking over the forest, and possibly the town, which attracted the attention of two ogres that worked for The Boss. They told him that they were going to tell The Boss, and that he had better not leave town, in case The Boss had questions. 

The crew informed Suleiman that the Siren's Song was headed straight for Anarchopolis, so they went to arrange passage with the captain. The captain, who insists on being called Duke Northton in his native tongue of Pembrook, is from Leinster. He's something of a fop, but he sounds as though he must be competent. After some haggling, they agreed on the outrageous price of 200 gold for our entire party. The ship leaves at dusk tomorrow. 

When they returned to our rendezvous point outside of town, we discussed our plans for the night. It was decided that we ought not to stay in the town's inn, the Flying Pig, as the town looked like trouble. Also, Kellindel does not enjoy cities, and Finis would like to take this last chance to stay in a "normal" forest. 

As we prepared our camp, and Kellindel went about catching mice to feed his falcon on our long trip, Suleiman suddenly stood up straight and looked around. He said that there were lines of force emanating from the woods, and that they seemed be trying to locate Finis. He followed the lines and spotted a pair of eyes in the dark. We soon saw them as well, and sprung into action. 

Unfortunately, we should have coordinated our actions more carefully. Finis attempted to entangle, it while I, assuming that it was some kind of magical creature sent by the Children of Light, cast dispel magic. Of course, I ended up dispelling the entangle, and it tried to fly away. Fortunately, Suleiman struck it with a magic missile, bringing it crashing to the ground. We ran up to it, finding a small, winged creature with needle-sharp teeth and black eyes, melting into a pool of slime. Uncertain of what we had just done, we returned to our camp. 

Once camp was set up, the original members of the Pentachromata (Suleiman, Finis, and myself) had a discussion about what to do with Kellindel. He is interested in traveling with us, to learn from us and to gain allies in his fight against the wizard threatening his forest. We decided that he is a "trial member" of the Pentachromata; he will be inducted as a full member once he proves himself. 

The food from create food and water tastes a little better tonight; I will take that as a good sign. Kellindel and I are keeping~~~

Excuse me! Kellindel was about to tell me something, when suddenly our camp was charged by a giant creature with the body of a bear and the head of an owl--an owlbear! I tried and failed to blind it with a light spell, but Corwin stepped up and struck it soundly. Unfortunately, it wrapped him in its powerful arms and began to squeeze. We managed to kill it before it crushed Corwin. We will track it in the morning, in hopes of finding its lair. 

Now, back to my watch. Let us hope the rest of the night is peaceful. 

August 17th 
Our day started with a long trek, following the swath left by the owlbear. In the afternoon we found bloody scraps of cloth on the trail, and continued on. We were just considering turning back when we came upon a clearing created by combat, with the grisly remains of four men scattered around. Strangely, one seemed to be burned, although none of the ground or plants around are burned. We hypothesized that they may have run into a wizard, then the owlbear. Or perhaps the wizard killed them, and the owlbear just toyed with their remains. 

There was no time to investigate further, so we returned to town. We decided to skirt the edge of town, in an effort to avoid all the ogres and other unsavory characters in it. We passed the town dumping ground, and were attacked by an otyugh, but Finis wisely advised that we leave it alone. It is probably The Boss' waste disposal system. We retreated, and after several cure disease spells, we continued on our way to the Siren's Song. 

The first mate, Isaac, let us aboard, and I tended to some wounds he said he had received while being robbed. We paid the captain, and Suleiman left with Finis to get some bow-making equipment for Kellindel, as well as some barrels into which he will put the mice he has caught thus far. 

While they looked for barrels, two ogres came up and told them to go with them to see The Boss. I overheard this, and followed behind them. I caught up to them as the reached The Boss' headquarters, and two more ogres joined us. Finis used his magical scarf to suggest that The Boss didn't need to question us. One of them apparently found this persuasive, and walked off. One of the ogres, confused by his departure, dispatched another ogre to chase down the one that left, leaving us, once again, with two ogres. They took us into a room that strongly resembled a cell (complete with bars on the window), and we began to wait. 

We waited for what seemed a very long while, and finally became concerned that the ship might leave without us. Suleiman used the wand of polymorph to change us into seagulls, and we flew out the window, and back to the docks. Suleiman quickly purchased a barrel, and we clambered aboard. 

Our timing was excellent. No sooner were we aboard than the boat shoved off. We are sailing towards the moon Faeros, straight out to sea. Kellindel has been training his bird to become accustomed to the sea--in fact, all of us are trying to get used to the shifting deck. Suleiman and I are experienced in sea travel, but the others, especially Corwin, haven't got their sea legs yet. 

Corwin has been working below decks, the part of the ship that moves the least, helping with the cargo. Not long after leaving Earmark's haven there was a commotion from below, and soon Corwin emerged with a large, squirming sack, tied at the top. I went to get the captain, and with the crew gathered around, Corwin pulled back the sack. 

A bizarre creature was revealed. It had a horse's body, a hawk's head, wings, talons on its fore legs, and hooves on its hind legs. Our encyclopedia says that it is a hippogriff, and that such creatures are quite valuable. This one must be young indeed. 

After much negotiation, Captain Northton agreed to allow us to keep it (he wanted to toss it overboard) for sixty gold, and a share of the price it fetches in Anarchopolis, if we can sell it. We took it below, to our cabin, and tried feeding it. It nibbled at an apple, but seems to like mice and fish very much. 

Now we have two creatures to feed: the falcon and the hippogriff. Finis and I have busied ourselves catching fish. The falcon doesn't seem to care for fish very much, but we are trying to convince it to eat them, if only to extend our supply of mice. 

It is nice to end the day out at sea; I think that I can confidently say that this will be an interesting voyage. 

August 18th 
The hippogriff seems to have taken a liking to Corwin, probably because he is the one that feeds it. He and Suleiman are the only ones strong enough to handle it if it gets out of control. 

Unfortunately, Corwin is still very seasick, and is unable to bring the creature up to the deck for exercise. Urym is also feeling very queasy, although he did manage to sing a song for us on his magical lute. Much to our surprise (and Urym's, as well), the lute caused him to begin levitating, and he hovered over the deck as the ship passed below him. Luckily, he slammed into a mast--otherwise we may have left him floating over the ocean, behind us. 

Like my voyage to Aragon, this trip is fairly uneventful. Those of us who can stand and move about are trying to help with the ship's operations. I will simply skip days which are uneventful enough not to warrant a log entry. 

August 19th 
Suleiman has begun tanning, his skin turning an even darker, brownish color. Poor Urym and Finis, both whom are fair-skinned, are burning rather badly. Still, I think they are getting more used to the rocking of the boat. 

The hippogriff has taken to sleeping next to Corwin on the floor (he is too large to fit into hammocks, like the rest of us). Perhaps it will become some kind of unusual pet. 

August 20th 

My skin has begun returning to its normal, darker Ionian tint. Corwin, who has ventured on deck a few times, has begun taking on a bizarre, mottled appearance, as some parts of his skin tan and others burn. 

Finis has been teaching me about fishing (although he admits that he has no experience with salt-water fishing), and I've been continuing my lessons in Ionian. I think that they should all be ready by the time we reach Anarchopolis. 

August 21st 
Uneventful. 
August 22nd 
Uneventful. 
August 23rd 
Uneventful. 
August 24th 
Uneventful. 

August 25th 
My eyelids are heavy, and this hammock is so comfortable, but I will not shirk from my duties. Here is my account of this day. 

Land was sighted this afternoon. We have arrived at the island of Asturi. Asturi is a small island, with a farming village consisting of thirty or forty buildings. The entire island is perhaps twenty square miles in area. 

We ventured ashore as the crew restocked the ship's provisions, and went out to stretch their legs. News soon reached our ears of a massive creature that had been terrorizing the town. It is apparently some kind of giant multi-headed reptile, which attacks from the other side of a hill behind the town. 

The captain has offered us until noon tomorrow to kill the beast, and the townspeople have offered us fifty gold if we kill it. These poor villagers don't stand a chance against such a beast; we resolved to do our best. 

Our best barely turned out to be enough. We locked the Hippogriff in the cabin (it squawked sadly as Corwin shut the door), and set out on the creatures trail. Finis says he can sense that nature is badly out of balance here. 

Soon we heard the creature bellowing. I started a prayer to Prometheus, and Urym sang an inspiring song to urge us on. It came roaring at us, and it was apparent that the beast was indeed a hydra. Suleiman struck it with a fireball, but the fireball did not seem very effective. In fact, nothing seemed very effective. We tried cutting heads off, but two grew back for every one we cut. The main body of the beast seemed impervious to our blows. Too late, we realized that we should cut off its heads and cauterize the stumps with fire. 

We decided to flee. I covered our flight with a darkness spell, and we barely escaped alive. The hydra could run only very slowly, so we gained ground on it easily. 

What had been a ten-headed hydra now had twelve heads. Suleiman was nowhere to be seen, but he suddenly reappeared in our midst. We laid out another plan of attack, equipping ourselves with torches, and turned to face the monster. 

It charged us mercilessly, and once again, we found that we were not very effective. We were too badly wounded to stand against it for long, and we were forced to retreat once more. Suleiman, once again, was nowhere to be seen. 

Kellindel and Corwin were badly wounded and barely able to walk, so Finis cast an entangle on the hydra to slow it down, while we gained ground and cast healing spells. We resumed our flight from the hydra, and it eventually gave up the chase. 

Soon, Suleiman appeared in the form of a raven, and returned to human form clutching a shield and a staff. He said that he and Tanvil had located the creature's lair, in a cave, and retrieved a few items. Unfortunately, he had used the last of wand of polymorph's charges in his escape from the hydra. Finis took the staff, and it vibrated, coursing with magical power. 

Finis, Kellindel and I used the last of our healing magic, and we planned again. I cast Forethought, and Prometheus (or his servants) advised us that items from the hydra's cave would be useful against it, in the right hands. It was decided that I would use my candle of invocation, granting me the ability to cast more powerful spells against the beast. Corwin took the shield and Finis' hero's spear (which, you will recall, has a flaming tip), and we marched up to the beast's cave. 

This time, we were victorious. As I ended a prayer, Suleiman and Kellindel fired arrows into the beast, luring it toward us. Corwin prepared to stop its charge, and I cast produce fire on it, burning it badly. We stabbed at it viciously with our torches and weapons--Finis discovered that the magical staff is a staff of striking--and, soon had it down to only a few heads. For the first time, I felt holy rage swelling inside me, and the Fury of Prometheus unleashed itself upon the beast. With a few more blows, the creature was no more. 

Or so we thought. Although all the heads had been cut off, and the creature's body lay unmoving, one head continued to writhe. Any injury we did to the head was instantly healed. Amazingly, we seem to have defeated a Lyrnian hydra--they are, in a way, immortal. 

I was aware that the blood of such a creature can have magical properties, so Suleiman poured some into a wineskin. We are concerned that the beast might be able to grow a new body, so Finis cleverly used stone shape to encase the head in a large rock, which we will cast into the ocean. 

Although we were growing very tired by this time, we nonetheless searched the hydra's cave. Three eggs lay inside, and we destroyed them, lest the island be terrorized by more hydras. We were much more excited by the trove of items we found inside--there was no coin of any kind, but the cave was filled with magic. In addition to the staff and shield Suleiman had shown us, he had found a magical wand which casts various fire spells. Also in the cave were magic incense, a magic longsword, a potion of sweetwater, a potion of delusion (which Urym thought made him a giant), a potion of heroism, a scroll of protection from demons, and various spell components. Finally, twenty-two ivory plaques lay, face-down, on the floor--the dreaded Deck of Many Things. 

We stumbled back into town, exhausted. The townspeople were ecstatic, and went about collecting our reward. They made a great show of scraping to find fifty gold, so we let them keep their money. Upon returning to the boat, we found that the hippogriff had broken into the barrel and eaten all the mice. Kellindel will have to catch some more on the island tomorrow. 

So, we have returned to the ship, victorious and devoid of any energy. The people of this town will not soon forget the Pentachromata, I am sure. I am curious; who will be the first to draw from the deck of many things? I am not sure that I want to take the risk. What shall we name the hippogriff? What dangers await us in Anarchopolis? I am too tired to ponder these questions; I cannot keep my eyes open. I will stop now before my handwriting becomes illegible.


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 18, 2018)

SESSION 23 

August 26th 
Once again, we have lost a member of the Pentachromata. Mighty Corwin fell to death's blade. This is quite a serious blow to the party; not only was I especially fond of Corwin, but we also lost our most powerful fighting force. Now the Pentachromata is reduced to three members: Finis Conwell, Suleiman, and myself (Corwin was not an official member, but had been accepted as such for all practical purposes). Kellindel shows promise, but we have not yet decided to officially induct him into the Pentachromata. I am getting ahead of myself; let me start at the beginning of the day. 

We arose early, as we still had things left to do before the ship set sail. Kellindel and Suleiman started to go get some arrows and catch some mice for Kellindel's falcon, but instead we all began discussing the deck of many things. Kellindel was determined to draw from it. No one else seemed especially interested, but Kellindel was so adamant that we agreed to go to an isolated beach and those who wished to do so could draw. 

Kellindel decided to take a huge risk and draw five cards; he made out quite well. As soon as he drew the first card a magical sword appeared at his side, and a map appeared in his hand. The map apparently indicates some place in Hejaz. As soon as he drew the second card, his newly gained magical sword disappeared, along with all the other magic he was carrying (which was very little). Nothing seemed to happen after he drew the third card, except that he seemed to stand a little taller and more confidently. After drawing the fourth card a pile a jewels and interesting works of art appeared on the beach before him. Finally, the fifth card granted him five arrows, which, when put together, formed another map. This one's location was not immediately obvious. 

Corwin was amazed at all the things the deck had given Kellindel, and decided to draw three cards. This was not a wise idea; Kellindel had just been extraordinarily lucky. Unfortunately, Corwin was not known for his wisdom. 

His first draw didn't appear to do anything at all. We asked him what happened, and he just turned around and smiled, saying "nothing". I could swear there was a look of malice in his eyes, but I might be wrong. He made his second draw, and suddenly a silent, cloaked figure wielding a scythe appeared and struck him. Corwin seemed unable to hit the terrible spirit; even a potion of heroism did him no good. He was practically helpless, and death slew him quickly. 

As soon as he hit the ground, the deck and the phantom disappeared. Stunned, we gathered Corwen's body and carried him to a cliff which looked north to the sea. Finis stone shaped a tomb for him, and I cast continual flame on a small stone pillar. His tombstone is visible from the sea, and it says "Here lies Corwin, slayer of the Lyrnian Hydra". After saying a few words over his grave, Finis and I sanctified the area, and I performed the farewell ritual. Corwen's poor hippogriff seems just as upset as the rest of us. 

There was little time to ponder Corwen's fate, as the ship was about to shove off. None of the sailors seemed to notice Corwen's absence, but the captain eventually asked, and we told him what happened. He expressed sympathy, and left us to our sorrow. We have split up care of the hippogriff between us. Suleiman is the only one strong enough to handle it, should it get out of control. 

The rest of the day was far too dull; we have had nothing to think about but our loss. If we should ever come upon the opportunity to use another wish, I would like to restore Corwin to life. 

August 27th 
Our misery and boredom was relieved today by a group of whales, which came to the surface for air. I'm told that a group of whales is sometimes called a "pod". These creatures are truly gigantic; I am glad that they are harmless. 

August 28th 
Uneventful. 

August 29th 
I have been reading the Book of Animate Thyngs for quite some time now, and I now feel that I am comfortable enough with the spells and materials to create a rag golem. I have begun to gather rags from around the ship; perhaps I can try it in a few days. 

August 30th 
This day was unusual only in that we were treated with a beautiful display of falling stars tonight. I have never seen such a constant, extended shower of stars before. Could it be an omen of some sort? 

September 1st 
September already! Has it been so long since I left home? I have learned so much in such a short time--we all have, for that matter. I hope that the information I have gathered proves useful to my fellow Ionians. 

I successfully created a rog golem today; I have named it Little Corwin. The unusual creature seems to be quite intelligent, and bewildered by its surroundings. At first, it was curious, asking what its purpose was, and following me around. It still follows me around, but it now seems content to simply follow my instructions. It is a little unusual, but I am sure that Little Corwin will prove useful. I have imbued him with the knowledge of healing, herbs, and the ability to speak Ionian. 

Unfortunately, the hippogriff seems to be fond of playing with rags, much as a dog would, so we must be careful to keep the golem away from it. 

September 2nd 
The hippogriff has taken to sleeping next to Suleiman; I am glad that someone has recovered from the loss of Corwin. The rag golem continues to follow me around, and simply sits or stands contentedly while we sleep. It is a little strange. 

September 3rd 
Nothing exciting happened today, but the weather has become warmer. Clouds rolled in during the day, and we had some rain tonight. I hope that we get to Ionia soon; I do not want to experience a storm at sea. 

September 4th 
Finally, we have seen some sign that we are nearing Ionia. We passed several of the Ionian Islands to the north of the continent. We gave them a fairly wide berth, out of fear that they might be inhabited by minotaurs or other beasts. I have also warned the rest of the Pentachromata about the lost continent of Minetia, and the tendency of small pieces of it to resurface at inopportune times. So far, there have been no signs of that ancient world. 

September 5th 
A Leinstern Cog passed us today, probably also on its way to Anarchopolis. Our lookout kept an eye on it, just in case it was crewed by pirates. In any case, it has pulled far ahead of us by now. 

September 6th 
A strange vessel appeared on the sea today; I believe the captain said it was a "junk", a ship from Chi-ung. It has a strange square sail, that looks as though it might be made of paper. It seems to be keeping pace with us, but I don't believe it presents a threat. 

September 7th 
Finally, I am home! I have been away for so long that I felt as though I were in a strange land at first. However, I quickly became comfortable, and I now feel at home. We stand on a balcony of our temporary residence, in the district of Anarchopolis known as The Syrinx. 

I suppose that, because I am home, I do not need to continue this log. Still, trouble has a way of following us around, so I think that I should continue writing, in case anything exciting happens. Besides, this has become a sort of habit. 

The Siren's Song pulled into the dock just before the sun was setting. The sun still reflected off the white marble and red tile roofs. All around our ship were dozens of vessels from around the world, including the massive quadreme under construction for the Emathian navy (I have heard that plans for a quinquereme are being drawn), and the multitude of languages spoken was stunning. We gathered our possessions and thanked Duke Northton. He let us know that the ship would be here for two weeks, if we needed passage back to Connaught. I don't think that will be necessary. 

Immediately after disembarking I called for a protection agency, and two Ionians emerged from the crowd in answer. One wore a sash, saying he represented the Paraplus Metic. The other, whose name was Dimitri, wore a disc around his neck, and said he represented the Obol protection agency. We decided to accept Dimitri's offer, as the Obol agency specializes in helping foreigners, and will provide us with lodging. 

He escorted us to the Syrinx district, and showed us around our very comfortable villa. The building is made of white marble, and well furnished. There are even potted plants inside, and a fountain in the courtyard! Finis and Kellindel seem puzzled by the concept of putting a plant in a pot; they discussed it for quite some time. In fact, Kellindel looks positively uncomfortable; he is not used to large cities and large numbers of people. 

For ten gold coins a week we get the house and a servant, and for an extra one gold a week per person, we are represented by the Obol agency (we wear discs around our neck to signify that they are our protectors). Our servant, an older man named Kyros, showed up not long after our arrival. He began to cook a goat for us, while Suleiman attempted to appraise the large stock of jewelry the deck of many things had given to Kellindel. 

The goat was excellent; our villa is excellent; it is excellent to be home! The hippogriff enjoyed dining on the goat's entrails; it is probably a refreshing change from all the fish it ate on the voyage. We are all making changes to adapt to this continent; I have returned to simply wearing a chiton and sandals; I suspect that the others will do likewise as they realize how uncomfortable humidity can be. 

We took advantage of this peaceful evening to reflect quietly on the events of the past several months, looking out at the city from our balcony. Kellindel has decided to sleep in the courtyard, under a potted tree. Praise to the great teacher, we are finally here! 

September 8th 
Breakfast today consisted of a wide variety of fruits, the likes of which I have not tasted for a long, long time. The others seemed to enjoy them a great deal, especially Kellindel. We changed our attire to be more in keeping with the temperature, and headed out into the city. 

We waded through the crowd, with Suleiman using his considerable strength to clear a path. A Demopol stood on a street corner, speaking about the innate goodness of man, but the citizens of Anarchopolis were too busy to pay him any heed. We continued on, headed toward the temple of Prometheus and the Academic Campus. As we neared the temple, I caught sight of an acquaintance, Leander of Terapolis. He did not recognize me at first, but when he did, he was delighted to see me. In fact, he recognized Suleiman and Finis--apparently, the log I sent off from Duma Faifni made it all the way back to Demopolis! Bless Glaucon's soul, he was true to his word! 

I asked to speak to head priest Ator, so that I could discuss my vision with him. Leander explained that Ator was busy until the afternoon, but that he (Leander) and some other priests would like to take us to eat at a Hejazian restaurant. We agreed to meet at the cedar grove around noon. 

Kyros led us through the marketplace, where we procured some supplies. Suleiman and Kellindel were both short on arrows. Some singers were performing, and we stopped briefly to listen. Urym put his ear to the ground and heard that Cyrus, the son of Apollo, has slain the warlock Farmia. Kyros tells us that a new philosophy, called sophism, has become popular, and that an Isutian Prince (with an elephant caravan, no less!) is in town. 

When noon came we met with Leander and a few other priests at the cedar grove. As we walked to the restaurant, they barraged us with questions about our travels. We were nearing the Hejazian district when we heard a commotion, and the crowd of people seemed to form a wall. Suleiman started to force his way through, and once the people noticed him, they got out of his way quickly. 

We emerged from the crowd to find a combat in progress. Three humans in strange armor squared off against what seemed to be orcs. Two more humans lay dead on the ground, and the orcs, who numbered ten, clearly held the upper hand. We were unsure of who to assist--things are not always what they seem in Anarchopolis, but Kellindel did not hesitate. He jumped in to help the humans, while Finis cast know alignment. He determined that the orcs were evil, and we joined the fight against them. 

The orcs proved to be surprisingly tough; they killed yet another one of the strangely armored humans, and one of them survived a Fury of Prometheus before they were finally defeated. Kellindel used hold person twice during the fight, to great effect. I can see that such a spell will prove useful. Strangely, the last orc slit his own throat. 

Our attempts to communicate with the human warriors were useless at first. Apparently they are from Nobunaga, and do not speak Ionian. Fortunately, one of my fellow priests could speak Nobunagan. Apparently one of the two surviving men is a noble of some sort, named Hadoshi Tokeda. He said that the orcs are from his land, and have enmity against his family. Hadoshi then ordered the other human, a samurai named Daito Tokeda, to accompany us, apparently both to repay us for saving them, and to show us that warriors of his family are not incompetent. As we are much weakened by the loss of Corwin, we agreed. He has been ordered to accompany us for one month. 

Hadoshi Tokeda walked off, and we resumed our walk to the Hejazian restaurant. I cast Teaching and Learning on Daito, so that he might temporarily gain my knowledge of Ionian. He thanked us for helping his lord, but said little else. His armor is most unusual; it seems to be made of wicker and bamboo. 

We reached the Hejazian Merchant Exchange, and Suleiman seemed a little stunned. I have been told that the district looks like a small sample of Hejaz; apparently it is true. The food was delicious indeed; we ate sheep and drank tea, coffee, and lhassi. They don't seem to use any kind of utensils in Hejaz, so we ate with our hands (except for Daito, who used two pieces of bamboo from his armor to make chopsticks). The conversation was pleasant and relaxed. It feels so strange to go from life devoid of comforts to such luxury. 

Kyros led us on a brief tour of the Hejazian district before we returned to the temple to meet with High Priest Ator. He was very pleased to see us, and invited us to sit and talk with him. The others seemed uncomfortable inside our temple at first, but Ator's kind manner soon calmed them. I explained everything that had happened up until my vision in Oghma's Monastery. While Ator could not explain the meaning of the vision, he did tell me some things that might be helpful. First, forces of the Taygete League are secretly gathering near the border of the Magic Lands--forces composed of living men, not undead. Second, he said that he can sense Prometheus' anger--He is very displeased about something. 

It occurred to me that Prometheus might be angry with me, so I began to tell Ator what had happened after I had the vision. I must have sounded like a babbling fool when I came to the events of Wicklow. Ator gently calmed me, and suggested an atonement. I heartily agreed, and it was decided that the ceremony would take place tonight. Ator also agreed to ask around about my sister, Damara, from whom I have not heard for several years. I tithed an amber gem, as part of my share of the party treasure, and we returned to the villa. 

I felt a great sense of relief, having voiced all my concerns to Ator, and dinner seemed more enjoyable because of it. After resting and bathing, we returned to the academy for the ceremony. Urym decided to look around the libraries, and Kellindel went to talk to a priest about the map on his arrows (it turned out to be a lake in southeast Aragon). Suleiman, Finis, and Daito waited quietly for the ceremony to end. 

The ceremony was simple and elegant, and everything went as planned, until the end. As soon as Ator was finished casting the spell, I was suddenly frozen in place and my sight was replaced by another vision. I saw a burning boat, a tree standing on water, and a man, garbed in the vestments of Ares, attacking. I had seen all three in my vision before, but I had forgotten about the burning boat, and the first vision was too brief for me to remember exactly what Ares had to do with it. 
I grabbed Ator; he seemed to think that I was embracing him, and tried to embrace me, but I shook him and told him what I had seen. He did not know what to make of it, but he did say that a trireme, named the Hammer, had mysteriously caught fire and sank in the harbor the other day. 

Despite the disconcerting vision, I feel much better now that Prometheus has forgiven me. We found Urym and Kellindel, and decided to investigate the Hammer's demise by visiting a harbormaster. It was beginning to get dark outside, but Anarchopolis, of course, was still busy. We saw a group of men riding ornthas, carrying green banners with a silver trireme on them. I am not sure what the banner means. 

The young harbormaster was very helpful; he said that the ship caught fire just as it reached the dock. Apparently, it was coming from Urbs Deorum, and its cargo consisted only of a group of priests of Hephaestus. They were led by Corax, a powerful clergyman. The harbormaster also mentioned that an Amazon, named Narissa, had inquired about the boat earlier today. 

It was becoming very dark by then, so we went on one last errand before returning to the villa. Suleiman wanted to send a letter home to Hejaz. He offered to pay a sailor to do it, but the man seemed reluctant. I'm not sure exactly what happened, but the man asked Suleiman a question, and when Suleiman answered, the man got down and prostrated himself before Suleiman! Suleiman encouraged the sailor to stand, and he took Suleiman's letter, holding it closely as he clambered back aboard his ship. It seems that there are still many things about Suleiman that we do not know. 

Once again, we are relaxing in the incredible comfort of our villa. I hope that this easy living is not making us soft. I fear that we will need to be in prime condition soon. 

September 9th 
Our work never seems to be done. We are all exhausted after another day of walking around the city (among other things). After another excellent breakfast, we set out in search of the site of the Hammer's sinking. On the way to the docks, we passed a group of young men, all following another man who was obviously in excellent physical condition. Apparently the leader is the town's champion runner, Xemon. 

We eventually reached the waterfront, and the Hammer's dock. The water was smooth and calm, with no sign of the terrible fire that sank the ship. I tossed in a continual light rock, and it sank, and sank, and sank some more--the harbor must be fifty or sixty feet deep! 

Finis jumped into the water, transforming into a dolphin. We all thought it would be an excellent way to explore the wreck; it was, in fact, a disastrous idea. Finis swam to the bottom, and was surprised by a group of three sea trolls--scrags--which nearly tore him to pieces. He swam for the surface and changed into a small frog (healing some of his wounds in the transformation). The scrags were close behind, and Urym plucked him from the water just in time. 

Only two of the scrags pursued Finis, and they attacked us soon as they surfaced. Their attack was vicious; One of them wrapped its claws around Kellindel and was about to pull him under, but I wrenched him from the fiend's grip with a watery fist. 

They submerged and escaped--I grabbed one of them with the watery fist, but it easily broke my hold and disappeared into the depths. By this time, a crowd had gathered, and several sailors told us that they were indeed scrags, and that the nasty creatures quickly heal their wounds when submerged in saltwater. Also, we found out that the Liberty Bank (the five-story high structure in the middle of town) owned the docks. 

After pondering what to do about the scrags, we decided to eat lunch, and then go to the temple of Hephaestus. Lunch consisted of some hearty flaffel. 

We were greeted at the temple by a priest named Gorca. He asked us to wait for high priest Hassad. I was slightly worried that the old discomfort between my priesthood and theirs might cause problems, but it did not. Hassad and Gorca were both very hospitable, in their own gruff manner. 

I explained why we were interested in the wreck, and told them of my visions. He did not know what they meant, but he did ask us to help them recover the priests' bodies, and the holy items they brought with them. To aid us, he presented us with a pair of magical gauntlets which greatly enhance their wearer's strength, as well as the assistance of Gorca. Apparently, the temple of Hephaestus already hired an group of adventurers to explore the ship, but they never returned. 

We decided that we would attack the trolls tomorrow morning, when we were fully recovered. Gorca accompanied us back to the Syrinx, where we found that a beggar named Avel had invoked the Right of Hospitality. Of course, we allowed him in. Gorca and Urym enjoyed casting their bad luck onto him, but the rest of us refrained. Avel said a prayer to Zeus, blessing us, and joined us in our meal. 

After dinner I went to the temple of Prometheus with Suleiman, Gorca, and Finis. Urym headed off to the Symposium, and I'm sure he's still there, in a drunken stupor. On the way to the temple Suleiman informed us that he had named the hippogriff Kwame MacBennan. Kwame was apparently the name of a slave that once took care of him, and MacBennan was, of course, Corwen's last name. 

Leander approached us as we entered the temple, and took me aside. He had heard some news about my sister, Damara, through his contacts with the Synod, a shady protection agency--more of a thieves' guild, really. Apparently she has thrown in with them. This does not bode well. I related this to Finis and Suleiman, who were unsure of what to make of it. 

The reason we had travelled to the temple was to fill in the gaps in my log, and to relate what had occurred since I last sent the log, from Duma Faifni. Finis, Suleiman, and I all took turns speaking in front of the rather large audience that had assembled in the auditorium. No less than four scribes wrote down every word we said! Curiously, a centaur was in the audience as well. 

Fortunately, we all spoke very well, and answered all questions to the best of our abilities. Suleiman was asked to return and speak on the subject of Planar Travel, and Finis was asked to speak about druids. They both seemed delighted, and we agreed to return tomorrow. Brother Prebis hinted to me that there might be a position available at the new temple in Libertopolis. I will have to consider the offer at length. 

By the time we finished, it was quite late, so we returned to our villa. Gorca seemed to have enjoyed the whole thing immensely. It is very strange, having all these people, whom I formerly was far below, looking up to me! I hope that I am worthy of their esteem. 

It is time for bed; we have an appointment with some scrags in the morning. 
------------------


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 25, 2018)

only a few more sessions to go!

SESSION 24

September 10th 
Something strange is afoot. The trolls have been slain, and the priests' items have been returned, but the mystery only deepens. 

I presented Kellindel with the elven chain mail before leaving in the morning; he seemed quite excited about it. We tried to persuade Daito Tokedo to put on our extra suit of Githyanki splint mail, but he was either unwilling or didn't understand. Urym returned shortly afterward, looking totally exhausted. It seems that he spent most of the night in revelry (again). As you shall see, this causes us a great deal of trouble later on. 

On the way to the docks we discussed several different plans. Our first idea was "fishing for scrags": we filled a large fish with wyvern poison, tied a line onto it, and hoped they would eat it and die. 

As we reached the docks, we found a large group of beggars leaving. Apparently they spent the night there. We stopped one beggar and, after lubricating his memory with coin, he told us that he saw the Hammer burn! He claims to have seen a large man walk to the dock as the boat approached and leap fifty feet onto the boat. Fire shot from his hands onto the deck and rigging, and some sort of gas sank into the deck. The sailors below deck shouted at first, but soon became silent. He then jumped back onto the dock and walked off as the Hammer sank. According to the beggar, he was dressed like an aristocrat. Suleiman have surmised that the magics he used were burning hands and cloud kill, but the beggar says that he did not use any verbal or somatic components. It is puzzling indeed. 

We began our first attempt to kill the trolls, using the fish and wyvern poison. Finis turned into a sea otter and followed the fish down to check on the results. It seems that the poison worked, but the troll that ate it recovered relatively quickly. Just to experiment, we tried it again with another fish. This time, they tugged on the rope, pulling Suleiman into the water. We quickly pulled him out, and the trolls briefly surfaced after seeing him splashing around. 

This prompted us to try our second idea. Suleiman cast levitate on himself, tied a rope around his waist and around the dock, and pushed off, floating just above the water. Finis returned to his human form and joined us on the dock, as I prayed for blessings from Prometheus. We handed Daito a net, hoping that he would use it to pull dead trolls from the water, and Suleiman lowered himself into the water, flailing with his feet and making a great deal of commotion. 

The scrags wasted no time coming after him. They shot toward the surface, and Suleiman floated out of the water just in time. Only two of the trolls came to the surface at first, and Kellindel, his strength greatly increased by the magical gauntlets of Hephaestus, gave them a good work-out. He poured the potion of sweetwater into the water by the dock, making them unable to regenerate, and cut one of the scrags down quickly (although it savaged him badly in return). Daito, unfortunately, tried to use the net on the other scrag. The scrag promptly shredded the net and tore into Daito. Little Corwin the rag golem was on hand to quickly bind his wounds. 

Suleiman tried to cast levitate on the other troll, but his spell seemed to go awry; the levitate worked on the troll, but he and the troll switched bodies, leaving him looking up, from the troll's body, at his own form, flailing and screaming in mid-air. He took advantage of the opportunity to swim to the bottom of the harbor and investigate the wreck. 

Two more trolls surfaced and attacked, and Kellindel killed yet another one. I had been using a watery fist to attack, but I abandoned it in order to heal the grievous wounds Kellindel had received. Finally, I cast Fury of Prometheus, and Daito finished the troll off with an arrow from his enormous bow. That left only the troll that had switched bodies with Suleiman (who was just now emerging from the water, in the scrag's body, with a huge chest from the wreck). 

Several men had offered to pull the dead scrags from the water for a few bronze, and we burnt the trolls bodies immediately. The stench was foul indeed. We did not have enough bronze coin on us to pay the men, so we dispatched Urym and Daito to our villa in the Syrinx, to retrieve some coin. 

Suleiman and the troll were still in each others' bodies, but they switched back suddenly, leaving the troll, in its own body, standing on the dock, and Suleiman floating in the air. Enraged, the troll attacked us. Finis smote it mightily with his staff of striking, but that appeared to exhaust the staff's charges, as it shattered on impact. The troll, realizing that it was outnumbered, turned to jump off the dock. Unfortunately for the scrag, the levitate was still in effect (naturally Suleiman had been able to control it while in the troll's body), and it simply hovered there, caught in midair, above the water. We dispatched it easily. 

I cast water breathing on Finis, Kellindel, and Gorca, and they went down to investigate the wreck further. They soon returned, bearing the bodies of the priests, and many magical hammers and suits of armor. In addition, they recovered the bodies of the first group of adventurers to explore the wreck. Gorca said that he would take care of their burial arrangements, and that we may collect whatever items from them that we found useful. 

It turns out that they had a great many useful items. After careful examination, we found that they had a magical shield of Ionian design (which I have claimed), boots of speed, a ring of fire resistance, and two strange stones. Urym says they are called ioun stones; when tossed into the air by the user, they circle around the user's head. After a short period of time, they begin to bestow magical enhancements to the users abilities. It seems that one increases the user's strength, while the other improves the user's abilities in general. Oddly, there is an extra magical right boot. We are considering looking around the wreck further, in hopes that its left foot mate will turn up. 

After we had finally finished hauling everything to the surface, a representative of the Obol protection agency came up to us and said that we had been robbed. Urym and Daito seem to have come upon two of the thieves, and dispatched them. The rest got away with a great deal of gold and jewelry (most of which Kellindel had gained from the deck of many things). 

We made our way to the Syrinx, and found that Kyros had been badly wounded, and Kwame the hippogriff had been slightly injured. I could do nothing for the creature, as it is supernatural in nature; my spells work only on natural creatures. The bag of holding, containing Nelbar's encyclopedia, had also been stolen but they had left the bronze and some other coins in the chest. 

I cast locate object, and Urym pointed me in the direction that he believed the thieves had gone. We soon found the bag of holding (with encyclopedia intact) in an alley, with a pile of jewelry. Unfortunately, all the gems had been removed from the jewelry. The thieves must have anticipated that we would be able to magically locate anything as unique as a piece of jewelry, but not a plain gem. 

I am not too concerned with this; it is only money. There was one piece, however, that it is sad too see ruined: a platinum globe, representing the whole of Ermoon, with gems signifying the continents. It was a stunning piece of work, but it is much less valuable without the gems. Kellindel was planning to use the wealth to raise an army, and use the army to defeat the wizard threatening his forest in Aragon. Now he must find another way. 

We returned to the Syrinx, where we informed Dimitri that we had recovered the jewels, but not the gems. He seems genuinely concerned that this could break the Obol agency; they cannot afford to insure us for the loss of all the gems. Apparently they forgot to ask us in advance exactly for what they were providing insurance. I do not think that Kellindel will require them to pay the entire sum back; he does not want to ruin their company. Still, we will make sure that they try their best to recover at least some of the gems. 

Some of the members of the group grumbled about how stupid the private law enforcement system is. They were especially upset that the Obol might not be able to repay us the entire value of Kellindel's stolen gems. This strikes me as a strange complaint--in what government-run law enforcement system does the government offer any insurance if it fails in its duty to protect? Since it costs the government little to fail, why should it try as hard as these agencies do? The continued profitablity (and therefore, existence) of these agencies depends on protecting their customers, and compensating customers when they fail! I do not think they have thought about the issue clearly. 

Urym believes that he recognizes one of the two thieves he and Daito caught. Apparently, Urym told him (and many other people) of how fabulously wealthy and successful the Pentachromata are while he was out reveling. He seems to be somewhat embarrassed and ashamed, and rightfully so. In an attempt to make up for it, he tried to identify some of the magic we recovered from the other adventuring party; I have related to you the results of his attempts earlier. 

We then traveled to the temple of Hephaestus to meet with high priest Hassad, and tell him what happened at the docks. Gorca had already told him about the fight and about the robbery. He expressed his sympathy, and told us that he had grave news, acquired by casting speak with dead on the deceased priests. 

It seems that the Hammer of Hephaestus (the importance of which to Hephaestus' priests I do not need to tell you) has been stolen from their temple in Urbs Deorum, by a red-headed Ionian--could it be my sister? If so, she brings shame upon my whole family. After the theft, the priests of Hephaestus came to Anarchopolis to speak to the priests of Prometheus, but their ship was sunk just as it arrived. He cannot tell why they would want to talk to the priests of Prometheus, but he is sure that it is very serious. Something seems to have partially obstructed his communication with the dead priests, so he had no more information (yet). 

It was beginning to get late. We headed to the temple of Prometheus to tell the brothers there what had occurred. Leander met us at the door, saying that he had heard more news about my sister. She left on a ship called the Arboria the same day that the Hammer burned. It occurred to both Suleiman and I that the Arboria was the ship on the water! But what does the attacking priest of Ares mean? My vision's meaning is not yet clear. 

In order to gain more information, we asked Leander to arrange another meeting with his contacts, so that Suleiman might use his Helm of ESP to read their minds. Perhaps there is something they are not telling Leander. Leander said that he would try to make the meeting in the morning. 

Our next destination was the harbormaster. We were hoping that we might discover some more information about the Arboria and her cargo. On the way we heard a young boy calling out our names. He said that we were wanted at the temple of Hephaestus. We thanked him and quickly made our way to the temple, where Hassad awaited us. 

He had more information for us, as well as a mission. We are to go to Urbs Deorum, where some kind of sacrilege has offended Prometheus. I am uncertain what could have happened, as He has neither a temple nor a shrine there (as we all know, Prometheus rarely gets along with the misguided, amoral Olympians). We are to discover the cause of Prometheus' anger; it is somehow tied to the theft of the Hammer of Hephaestus, and perhaps other strange occurrences. To aid us, Hessad is allowing us to keep the Gauntlets of Hephaestus, and sending Gorca with us. We are to contact high priest Actinos once we arrive. We left the temple with the blessings of Hephaestus; could this joint effort lead to the healing of the rift that has long existed between our two gods and churches? 

It was late indeed when we left the temple, but we made our way to the harbormaster nonetheless. While we asked about the Arboria, Gorca went to secure passage on a ship to Urbs Deorum. 

I asked the young man at the counter about the Arboria, and he said that he would have to look in a book. Suleiman, using the Helm of ESP, read the clerk's mind; he was wondering why a priest of Prometheus was asking about a Synod ship. Suleiman decided that it should not be known that we are looking for a ship owned by a criminal organization. He made up the name of another ship (which, of course, the clerk could not find in his register). We left the poor clerk somewhat confused. Hopefully, the Synod does not know that we are investigating them. 

We waited for Gorca to return. He had arranged for the ship to leave early in the morning. We arranged for the ship, the Kozimo, to leave in the afternoon instead, as we have several things left to do tomorrow. Suleiman must give a talk at the temple on planar travel (and I will endeavor to assist him), and we must eavesdrop on Leander's meeting with his Synod contacts. Also, it would be a good idea to let Dimitri and the Obol protection agency know that, although we will be gone, they had better find some of our gems. Urym and Daito did not kill the two thieves they discovered in the villa; they were merely knocked unconscious. We may interrogate them tomorrow. Perhaps I should send this log on to Demopolis as well. 

Finally, we returned to the Syrinx to get some rest. There was one magical item, a helm, which we could not identify. Daito tried it on, and suddenly found that he could understand all of us (although we still could not understand him). He has learned a little Ionian, but his accent is far too thick for anyone to understand him. The helm of comprehend languages will be useful. 

Obol has posted two guards outside of our villa. I do not think that anyone would be so stupid as to attempt another robbery, but it is comforting to know the guards are there. I had better get some sleep; tomorrow will be yet another busy day.


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 10, 2018)

SESSION 25 

September 11 

Dearest Brethren, 

Praise to the light-bringer! I hope that you received the third portion of my log. The first was sent from Caer Dorban, the second from Duma Faifni, and the third was sent from Anarchopolis. I now begin the fourth section, starting with our last day in Anarchopolis. 

While Kyros served us our last breakfast, we discussed how best to distribute our new magical equipment. I took the Ionian magic shield, and because Daito seems to be catching on to the Ionian tongue very quickly (he seems to have learned it almost overnight!), I took the helm of comprehend languages as well. Kellindel took the ioun stone which increases the wearer's abilities, and Daito took the strength stone. Finis took the boots of speed. We couldn't decide who could best use the ring of fire resistance, so Suleiman took it. 

Daito, Gorca, Suleiman, and myself went to the Academy and temple of Prometheus. On the way, we passed a large display in the Agora; it seems that many ornthra dealers have chosen to hawk their wares today. If only we knew how to ride them! 

We found Leander at the temple, in prayer. I joined him until he finished, and he informed us that he had arranged for a meeting with a Synod contact. I asked him to have my log sent to Demopolis, and he gladly agreed. Leander is to be praised for his assistance; he has been very helpful. I am sure that Prometheus will reward his devotion to his duties. 

Leander led us to a run-down section of town. The meeting was to take place in a shop called the One-Eyed Parrot. Judging by the run down exterior, lack of customers, and lack of merchandise on the inside, we surmised that this was in fact a front for a "fence"--a broker of stolen goods. 

Once inside, we immediately noticed four men pretending to look at the rotting silk and rusted cooking implements. They were obviously hired thugs, kept on call in case trouble should arise. We ignored them, and introduced ourselves to Solon, the well-dressed man behind the counter. He was very evasive in his answers, but he said that he knew my sister, and that she left on a ship for Leinster. Suleiman was using his necklace of ESP, and later told me that Solon was lying; my sister headed for the Isutian colony on the southeast coast of Ionia. 

He said that he would be willing to take a message for her, and I began to give him one, when a voice called from behind a curtain "The numbers don't lie!". Solon walked behind the curtain, and the voice of unkown origin continued, saying something about a high probability of something-or-other. Suleiman wandered toward the door, and was blocked by the four thugs that had been pretending to browse the store. 

Suddenly there was a loud, angry snorting sound, and a giant bull, seemingly clad in metal plates, appeared before us! Gas spewed from is flaring nostrils, and Leander shouted "Gorgon!". We braced ourselves for combat, and the Gorgon unleashed its noxious breath. I was unaffected, but Gorca and Daito were frozen in place. Strangely, they did not turn to stone--and this was the only clue I needed. It was an illusion; upon realizing this, the beast disappeared, replaced by a dark, shadow form. I announced that it was an illusion, but Daito did not seem persuaded. Gorca, Leander, and I struck the shadow, and Leander delivered the final blow. I jumped over the counter and ran behind the curtain, entering a small room. A door on the opposite side had just shut. Not wishing to run into what was likely a trap, I returned, and we stirred Daito from his frozen state. 

The four thugs wisely retreated. Suleiman said that the spell used against us was a shadow monster; I suspect that the Pythagorean Cult of Numbers was involved. Their control over numbers is known to give them strange powers. A sheet of paper in the back room, filled with formulas that were on the edge of my understanding, verified my suspicion. 

With no other interesting clues, we headed to the Hejazian district to get lunch, before returning to the temple. Suleiman's lecture went very well; he hardly needed any assistance from me. The various scholars practically begged him to stay and tell them more over dinner, but he declined so that we could make it to our ship, the Kozimo, on time. We briefly met with Ator, who said that he did not have any suggestions for Suleiman and his dilemma (regarding Utgard Loki). However, he said High Priestess Octavia may have some ideas. 

Interestingly, Ator said that my name keeps coming up in connection with the temple to be established in Libertopolis. It would be a great honor to have a role in such an event, but can I leave the Pentachromata? I hope that Prometheus may provide me with some guidance on this subject. 
Our business in the temple having been completed, we said our farewells, particularly to Leander. If I am placed in charge of the temple at Libertopolis, I would like him to be my second. He has proven his dedication. 

We returned to the Syrinx, finding Kellindel, Finis, Urym, and Kwame all looking very refreshed. It seems that they spent the day in a park, enjoying the sunshine. Kellindel's falcon apparently reduced the park's population of pigeons significantly. 

Kellindel has made what seems to me to be a very shrewd decision; he has forgiven the debt of the Obol protection agency. They do not have to pay him for the all the stolen gems. However, he did ask them to convert his existing wealth into convenient gems, and he asked that they continue to pursue the thieves. Dimitri was very pleased with this arrangement, and even offered Kellindel and his friends the service of the Obol, whenever they are in Anarchopolis. 

Dimitri provided us with an escort to the harbor, where we handed over our Obol medallions, and boarded the Kozimo. The crew is short a few hands, so we assisted them in moving the ship out of port and onto the open sea. I must admit, I am sad to see Anarchopolis sinking below the horizon. It was the closest thing to my home in Demopolis that I had felt in a long time. 

The evening has been amazingly quiet; there is nothing to do but ponder where we have been, and where we are going. I have never been to Urbs Deorum, and I do not know what to expect there. Our small schooner is making good time, and the captain expects to be there in a week, if all goes well. Let us hope that all goes well. 

September 12th 
So far, so good. There have been a few ships about, but nothing of interest has occurred. Playing with Kwame is one of the few activities that relieves the tedium of sailing. Hesperos, a crewman, seems to be especially interested in Kwame. He says that he had a dog when he was younger. Kwame is growing quite rapidly now; Suleiman is barely large enough to handle him safely (not that he would intentionally harm any of us). 

September 13th 
The empty hills of northen Ionia have become dotted with occasional shrubs, and we have passed a few fishing villages. The fisherman usually wave to us in a friendly manner. The weather continues to be warm and humid, but not terribly uncomfortable (especially since we removed all of our armor). 

September 14th 
Today we were stopped by a frantic fisherman, who warned us that a horrible creature was terrorizing ships traveling west. It flies, has several heads, and breathes fire. It sounds as though it might be a chimera. We have taken the warning seriously, posting a watchman and staying closer to the shore. The captain suggested that we could try to avoid the chimera by going further north, but that would take us dangerously close to harpy-infested islands. We will stay on our original course. Fortunately, the moon is full, so we can keep watch at night, as well. 

September 15th 
We had been under way for several hours when Lysurgis spotted the chimera. The terrible beast had a lion's head, a goat's head, and a lizard's head. We opened fire with ranged weapons as I prayed, and the chimera flew straight for us. Finis tried to dampen the boat with a precipitation spell, so that it would be less flammable, and the sailors pulled the sail down. The creature landed on the boat, knocking several of us off of our feet. Kellindel bravely stood against the chimera, dealing it several terrible blows, but the dragon head reared back and covered the deck with flame. Most of the sailors jumped into the water and out of danger, but Little Corwin went up in a puff of smoke. 

Suleiman tried to use a wand on the chimera, but the wand didn't seem to work. He then cast a magic missile, but it seems that the strange working of Ionian magic caused it go awry--the spell struck me instead! Fortunately, I was not badly wounded. 

We pressed our attack, with Kellindel leading the way. Despite its massive size, it could not last long against Kellindel. The chimera soon fell dead into the ocean. The crew, which had reached the shore by now, cheered and returned to the boat. Unfortunately, it seems that Lysurgis, the sailor who had spotted the chimera had been killed. We buried him at sea, and made for the shore to effect some repairs on the hull. Thanks to the precipitation spell, the fire damage seems minimal, and Finis repaired much of the hull with a shape wood spell. 

The triumphant Pentachromata went in search of the chimera's lair, and we soon found a road leading inland. Did you think killing the chimera was impressive? Wait until you read this. 

We traveled a short distance down the road and came upon a single man, standing in the middle of the road, with a longsword at his side. He said that he was Nyceas, which meant nothing to us. Gorca informed us that he was a bandit, and the son of Aphrodite! Of course, he told us that if we gave him all our wealth, he would let us go; we noted that he had several armed men standing in the woods. Hoping that we could bluff our way out of fighting a demigod, I said that if he gave us his long sword, we'd let him go. He didn't seem to care for that, and seemed to charm Daito simply by speaking to him. 

Suleiman asked for a moment to discuss it, and we gathered around to discuss it. I informed them, quietly, that I was about to cast a spell, and that they should all attack as soon as I began. We whirled about, and Nyceas and his forces seemed stunned for a moment. 

The results of our attack were devastating. The charm Nyceas had placed on Daito didn't extend any protection to the men in the woods, who stepped forward with slings. Daito charged into a group on one side of the road, gave a great shout, and proceeded to kill them very quickly. Finis trapped the other group of men with slings on the other side of the road with a spike growth, and Suleiman began raining arrows down upon them. 

Four men in bronze armor charged down the road toward us, and Kellindel froze two of them in place with a hold person. He and Gorca made short work of the two that were free to move, and knocked the other two unconscious. 

Meanwhile, Urym and I squared off against Nyceas. Once again, Nyceas used his enchanting voice to remove Urym from the fight, and we circled each other. Fortunately, his swings bounced harmlessly off of my armor and shield, but I could not keep him away for long. 

Kellindel and Gorca soon came to my aid, and Nyceas soon saw that he had made a serious miscalculation. By this time, Daito had turned five of the men with slings into a grisly pile of body parts, and Suleiman had picked off the other group with his bow. The four armored men were dead or unconscious. It was Nyceas versus all of us. 

Fortunately for Nyceas, his godlike powers kept us from all attacking him; some of us just could not bring ourselves to swing at him, unless he was attacking us directly. Kellindel, however, felt no such restriction, and dealt Nyceas two terrible wounds. 

It was clear that Nyceas was defeated, and I offered him an opportunity to surrender. He accepted, but said "First, the payback", and then struck Kellindel with his sword. The blow was strong, but Kellindel shrugged it off. Nyceas then backed away, turned, and ran off. 

We recovered some bronze from the bandits and returned to the boat. By this time, all the repairs were complete and we were ready to resume our journey. The crew seemed very impressed with our exploits. I suppose we could have killed Nyceas without too much effort, but incurring the wrath of Aphrodite does not sound very appealing. Perhaps Nyceas will think twice before his next robbery. 

September 16th 
The ship has taken a more southernly tack; we must be getting close to Urbs Deorum. The fishing boats have reappeared, as we leave the area terrorized by the chimera. The captain anticipates our arrival in two days, at the most. 

September 17th 
While Kellindel was allowing his falcon to stretch its wings this afternoon, we spotted several flying creatures in the distance, coming from the large mountain range that has appeared. At first we were alarmed, and Kellindel recalled his falcon. Then I realized that they were Aarakocra, and posed no threat to us at all. I waved to them, and one flipped a wing in a sort of greeting. We left them to their fishing, and they left us to our sailing. Other than this, the day has been quiet. I think that it may be getting a little more humid. 

September 18th 
Finally, we have reached Urbs Deorum. Neither the city nor our greeting are what I expected. The city itself is large, and is surrounded by a colossal wall. The harbor is crammed with ships, as this is, of course, the headquarters of the Emathian navy. Statues, temples, and inns to house the large numbers of pilgrims seem almost as numerous as the people themselves. An aquaduct is under construction by Zek k'tri workers--they scale the vertical supports while carrying huge blocks of stone! 

We docked the ship, gathered our belongings, and disembarked. Hesperos, who has grown so fond of Kwame, asked us to look him up should we ever return to Anarchopolis. He says that he knows someone that trains Ornthras, and may be able to train Kwame. We told him that we might take him up on the offer. 

As Gorca led us to the temple of Hephaestus, a bell chimed the time, reminding us briefly of Tesplyn's Grove. Gorca entered the temple alone, in order to prepare them for our arrival (and probably our unusual appearance). As we waited outside, I began to feel a little uncomfortable; something here seems awry, but I cannot put my finger on it. Gorca returned and said that we would speak to the head journeyman, Actinos, in one hour. We took advantage of the hour to find an Inn, called the Pilgrim, and quickly eat a light dinner (which consisted of fish stew, except for Gorca and Suleiman, who ate scallops). 

Upon our return to the temple of Hephaestus, we were escorted into Actinos' office, where he sat on a large chair, set slightly above our own. The manner in which he looked down upon us was meant to unsettle us; it worked on Gorca, who seemed mildly annoyed. 

I told him of my vision, of what had happened to the Hammer, and of our misssion. I refrained from telling him about my sister, as I do not trust this man, and I cannot predict his reaction. He asked us if we knew anything about an Amazon named Narissa. Of course, that was the mysterious Amazon who had inquired about the Arboria before us at the harbormaster in Anarchopolis. 

He looked at us, in a disdainful but calculating manner, and we waited. He finally said that he would tell us why the priests of Hephaestus wanted to talk to the the priests of Prometheus--if we paid a price. At this point, we could hear Gorca's teeth grinding. He gave us a choice of tasks to perform. Two artifacts have been stolen from their temple. The first, a golem called the Golden Forger, was stolen hundreds of years ago by a cyclops, and placed on an island. Gorca stood up in anger, and objected that many adventurers have tried to recover it, but none have succeeded. Actinos ignored him and continued. 

Our second option is to proceed on to the Isutian colony and recover the Hammer of Hephaestus. We asked if he had any information that would help us recover it, and he said yes--but he will not give it to us until we recover the Golden Forger. Basically, this man was forcing us to recover the Golden Forger. We said that we would return in the morning with an answer. 

Gorca led us on a brief tour of the temple. Suleiman seemed particularly interested in the sacred forge, from which the Hammer of Hephaestus was stolen. Apparently, they found two priests inside, their throats slit, a thread of red hair near a forge, and the rack, on which the hammer lay, empty. 

There were no signs of intrusion, but Suleiman was determined to continue investigating. He climbed to the roof, where the forges vented their gases, but all possible entrances were sealed shut by metal bars and grates. There seemed to be no way the hammer could have been stolen. 
Finally, we returned to the inn. Urym went out to collect information--with strict instructions not to get drunk and tell everyone that we are fabulously wealth. Suleiman talked to the barkeeper and found that in two days, the city will celebrate the 200th anniversary of the first Emathian victory over the Taygete League. It is not likely that we will be around to see the celebration, as we will probably be headed south to the Isutian colony, or west to the island of the Cyclops. 

Urym returned and informed us that no one in this town seemed interested in gossip or chat. Everyone is busy with business or religious work. Upon his return, we began discussing our options. Actinos has left us few; it seems that we must try to recover the Golden Forger. 

September 19th 
After eating more fish stew for breakfast, we headed to the temple of Hephaestus. There was no choice; we had to find and return the golem. 
Actinos immediately sent us to a fast ship called the Wings of Hermes. He must have known we would accept; we were underway quickly. The crew of this ship is sullen and unfriendly. They would likely abandon us in a second. This could be our most difficult trial yet. 

To make matters worse, I think the weather may be getting rough soon. It is a bad omen. 

September 20th 
The sky grew even more overcast in the morning, and the rain began to pour down in the afternoon. We heard a strange, roaring sound in the distance. The crew attributed it to sea lions. I assumed that they meant the creatures which resembled seals or walruses, but they said they are strange creatures, with a lion's head and forelegs, and a fish's tail. So far, there is no sign of the creatures. The crew seems hopeful that we will reach the island without encountering them. 

September 21st 
We have sighted the island, and pulled up close to it. A giant temple stands atop its rocky summit. Soon we will row in close, jump from the boat, and walk ashore. We must leave the chest behind, so I am making a last log entry, should this be my downfall. I have convinced Daito to put on our extra suit of Githyanki splint mail, so he is better protected. I hope that Prometheus' wisdom lights our path. 
------------------


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 23, 2018)

SESSION 26 

What a disaster! We have returned to the boat, with the golem intact. Unfortunately, Kellindel and Gorca are not intact; they were killed on the island. 

Our initial landing was very successful. We waded onto the beach, and were quickly attacked by six incredibly ugly cyclopskins. Their leader wielded a magic shield and hammer, but he was soon dispatched, thanks to a sunscorch and Gorca's hammer. The rest fell to Kellindel's flashing blades very quickly. 

The temple stood a hundred yards up the hill, and we began our climb toward it. Suleiman summoned Tanvil, and sent him ahead to explore. He did not return, so we charged up the hill, cast prayer and bless at the entrance, and ran inside the temple. 
There was no sign of Tanvil; only a small scattering of bloody fur lay in the middle of the temple. We surmised that the temple's guardians must have killed Tanvil, and set about exploring cautiously. 

We could see a set of stairs leading down at the back of the temple, and statues of the gods, their features distorted into cruel mockeries of the Olympians, lined the walls. Suleiman walked to the spot that seemed to mark Tanvil's final stand, and was suddenly attacked by several margoyles! 

They battered him brutally, but we came to his aid quickly; he used the ring of jumping to leap away. He used the wand of flame's burning hands power on one of the margoyles, and it actually worked. Apparently, we are far enough away from Ionia to be beyond Hecate's control of magic. Gorca, using the magical hammer of striking taken from the cyclopskin, killed two of the margoyles. Finis killed the other one. 

There was still no sign of Tanvil, but we continued our search. Several bones seemed to jut out from a ledge that ran around the temple, near the ceiling. Suleiman cast levitate to investigate, and was surprised to see several young margoyles in a nest. We dispatched the foul beasts with arrows, and searched the area. 

A large assortment of magic items was stashed on the ledge; a flask, four javelins, a discus made of gray metal, and, miraculously, Tanvil's statue! The javelins have the symbol of Artemis on them, and I suspect that they may be very powerful weapons. None of us can use them well, so we are holding them for an emergency. 

We proceeded to the staircase, and descended slowly. After about forty feet, it opened onto a room. Kellindel and I approached the entrance, but two tentacles lashed out at us from the floor! They missed, and we withdrew beyond their range. 

I tossed a continual light rock into the room, and a grisly sight greeted us. The floor was covered with bones and armor, and an imposing column of stone glared at us with a single eye. Suleiman, who was growing weary of the island's annoying defenders, told us to step back. He checked his ring of fire resistance to make sure that he was wearing it, and cast a huge fireball into the room. The reverberation echoed for some time, but we did not wait for the sound to fade. Suleiman stepped up to examine the result--the column had abandoned its stone facade; it was obvious that it was some kind of monster. He blasted it with a magic missile, and it fell over, dead. Our encyclopedia suggests that it may have been a Stone Roper. 

A brief search of the room turned up nothing, except for a single sword. It was stuck in the back of the stone roper--perhaps a previous interloper's desperate last stab. Suleiman picked it up, and it instantly began to speak aloud! It spoke in Isutian and Bengali--only I could understand it, as I am wearing the helm. It said that its name was Dacla Iman, and it continually asked us who we were. None of us speak Isutian or Bengali, so Suleiman shrugged and strapped it across his back. It seems to be one of those rare Khopesh swords. 

I picked up the continual light rock, and tossed it down a hallway which led out of the room. We were surprised to see it hit a huge door and fall to the ground. The door is at least twenty feet tall, and a riddle was inscribed on it. It said 

"What are these Olympians together worth? 
Goddess of Victory I 
The Sun God III..." 

The list of titles, each with a corresponding number, continued. We came up with the following names, which I will write with their number: 

Nike I 
Apollo III 
Demeter V 
Hades I 
Artemis VI 
Athena V 
Gaia I 

After a brief, intense discussion, Kellindel and I found the answer to the riddle: Nothing. Match the number to the corresponding letters in the names, and you will see. 

We prepared ourselves for a fight; I prayed and blessed the group, as they drew their weapons and Urym sang an inspiring tune. As soon as I had pronounced the word "nothing", the doors slowly swung open, revealing a strange scene. 

The floor of the room was littered with skeletons, armor and weapons, but all the metal had taken on a gray, dull look. A statue of gold--obviously the golem known as the Golden Forger--stood in the middle of the room. Two shapes moved among the bones and metal--small, dark bear-like creatures, which froze upon seeing us. 

They stood there, glaring at us, and began to take on the color of the stone under their feet. We were not sure what was happening, so we waited for them to charge us. We should have attacked when we had a chance. They leaped at us, tearing at our armor. Suleiman sent magic missiles flying at one, but they dissipated without having any effect. As one clawed at Kellindel's elven chain, the armor turned gray and crumbled to dust--leaving Kellindel unprotected! He swung valiantly at the beast, and struck it down. The other creature struck Daito, destroying the magical Githyanki splint mail and the magic shield. It seemed to gain strength from the magic armor, and inexplicably gave up on Daito and turned to attack Kellindel. With two terrible blows, it knocked Kellindel to the ground, dead. Daito tried to hold it off, but it knocked him down, destroying his shield. I dragged Daito away and Gorca stepped up to hold the line. I cast Fury of Prometheus--which had no effect! Gorca was the next to fall. In desperation, Suleiman used the wand of flame to encircle the beast with a wall of fire. Unfortunately, Gorca was also trapped inside, but there was nothing else to do. The creature seemed to be affected by the magical flames--it was badly burnt, and then died trying to jump out of the flames. Just to make sure they were dead, we beat the creatures into a bloody pulp, and tried to rouse Daito. With a little curative magic, Daito was back on his feet. 

The loss of Gorca and Kellindel lay heavily upon us, but we had to attend to the task of getting the Golden Forger to the boat. Gorca would have been able to activate and control the golem, but as he was no longer with us, we searched for another way to move the massive gold figure. Finis used stone shape to create several rollers, and we carefully tipped the golem onto them. Rolling the statue to the stairs was easy (especially since I donned the Gauntlets of Hephaestus, that Kellindel had been wearing). Getting him up the stairs was difficult. We tied a rope around it, and used the rollers to slowly, painfully tug the heavy golem up the stairs. Fortunately, the stairs were not very steep; it took us quite a while, but we got it up the stairs. 

We surveyed the island, to make sure that all was as we left it. Strangely, we could see a lone man, clinging to piece of wood, floating near the beach. He seemed to be the survivor of a shipwreck. Suleiman donned Finis' boots of speed, and the cloak of elvenkind, and ran down to the beach. After getting a closer look at the man, he emerged from the rocks and helped him onto the shore. The man has introduced himself as Thadeus McGrue; he is a Cimbrian, and he speaks only Cimbrian. He recalls only that he was on a ship called the Clover. Thadeus is quite secretive, to the point of being annoying--he is something of a caudex. Still, he helped us move the golem after we gave him some water; I suppose we could keep him around until he gets "back on his feet", so to speak. 

Our next task was moving the statue down to the beach. While we carefully, methodically rolled it down the hill, Daito shot a flaming arrow into the air--a signal to our boat that we were ready to leave. The crew cautiously rowed the boat near to the shore, and helped us move the Golden Forger onto the boat. It took the rest of the afternoon, but we were successful. 

I have wrapped Gorca and Kellindel in bandages, so as to preserve their bodies. I intend to ask Actinos to resurrect them--we are not pawns to be used to further his ends; I will not allow members of the Pentachromata to be sacrificed for Hephaestus! 

Upon reading over what I have just written, I realized that Kellindel was never officially inducted into the Pentachromata. Because he has died in our defense, I think he has earned a full membership. Even if he cannot be resurrected, we can make him a posthumous member. The very idea of being sent out here to this desolate rock, only because Actinos is too selfish to give us a little information, infuriates me. 

I am so angry that I am having difficulty sleeping; I must calm down. Perhaps a night of rest will settle my temper. 

September 22nd 
The ship continues sailing east to Urbs Deorum. Thadeus is still evasive in his answers to our questions. This only serves to irritate me further. I am tired of being toyed with! It seems that it will take more than rest to satisfy my anger. We shall see what answers Actinos has for us when we return. 

Kellindel's falcon is very distraught over his death. Finis has managed to calm it down, but it is still not eating enough. 

September 23rd 
My anger has been partially reduced; in some ways, things look better than they did yesterday. In other ways, the future looks grim indeed. I have some understanding why Prometheus sent for me. 

We arrived at Urbs Deorum late in the evening. The priests of Hephaestus seemed reluctant to let us in, especially with the corpses of Kellindel and Gorca slung over our shoulders. We were finally taken to the door of Actinos' office and asked to wait. The door opened shortly, and Actinos asked us to come in. 

Angrily, I dumped Kellindel's body on his desk, and Suleiman dumped Gorca's body next to Kellindel's. Actinos was, naturally, shocked. I demanded that he answer our questions, now that we had returned the Forger, and that he resurrect Kellindel and Gorca, who had both died in service to this temple. 

Actinos was angry at first, but when he heard that we had retrieved the Golden Forger, he became much more accommodating. He then revealed the secret he had been holding from us. Prepare yourself! This is shocking indeed. 

The Hammer of Hephaestus, a mighty artifact used to forge magical weapons, was stolen from the temple of Hephaestus in Urbs Deorum several weeks ago. This much we knew. Actinos dispatched a group of priests to Anarchopolis in the hope of catching the thieves, but they were, of course, killed before they even docked their boat. Actinos has evidence--specifically, pieces of rock found in the room from which the Hammer of Hephaestus was taken--suggesting that the thief came from the Red Mountains, to the east. In fact, a casting of stone tell revealed that the thief came from the Mountain of Lament--the mountain to which Prometheus was bound for millennia! He now suspects that the thief has gone to Tephut-Reh, a port in the Isutian Colony to the south. 

An Amazon, Narissa, has also been in pursuit of the thief. She gave Actinos a girdle of cyclopean strength in exchange for the same information Actinos has given us. He does not know why the Amazon is after the thief, but he said that he suspects the thief is from the Taygete League. This makes me wonder whether the thief is my sister Damara after all--but if my sister is capable of throwing in with the Synod, perhaps she could sink even lower. I do not need to tell you how dangerous the Hammer of Hephaestus would be in the hands of the Taygete League. Still, I wonder why the thief visited the Mountain of Lament. 

Actinos has agreed to resurrect Kellindel, if I will accept a geas cast upon me. The geas will require me to retrieve the Hammer of Hephaestus and return it to the temple. I find this arrangement to be more than fair--especially as I was planning to do this anyway. I suppose that Actinos, in a way, is getting a bad deal. For some reason, I do not feel the least bit guilty. 

The geas and resurrection will take place tomorrow morning. Actinos has refused to resurrect Gorca, saying that he died in service to Hephaestus, and that he knew the risks when he got involved. Before going to bed (once again, we are staying at the Pilgrim), we looked up the armor-destroying creatures on the island. Nelbar's Encyclopedia says that they are called Zorba. I will have to remember to avoid zorba in the future, at all costs. 

September 24th 
With freshly cooked rabbit in my stomach, and the stars shining clearly above, I can happily say that this has been a pleasant day of travel. The day began at the temple of Hephaestus, where Actinos placed a geas upon me. I do not feel very different, and I suppose that I will not unless I deviate from my appointed task. 

Once the geas had been cast, Actinos resurrected Kellindel, who was both surprised and grateful. He seemed amazed that I had accepted a geas in exchange for his life. We happily informed him that he was now an official member of the Pentachromata, and then filled him in on the details of the past few days. 

The priests of Hephaestus have arranged a guide for us, to take us to the Mountain of Lament, so that we may find out what the thief was doing there. Our guide is named Epiderus; he has two ornthras as pack animals. 

Our next task was to purchase sufficient supplies. We bought several days' worth of rations, as well as some rope and other assorted items. Perhaps most importantly, we bought new patches, with the symbol of the Pentachromata, to sew onto our sleeves. Kellindel seems to be very humbled and excited by it all, and he even paid for it all with one of his diamonds. 

We left Urbs Deorum while the day was still young, exiting through the imposing East Gate. The road led south, then southeast. It was clear that this road was not used often. It was not long before we reached the foothills of the Red Mountains, and began our slow ascent. Thadeus (who decided to go with us, as he doesn't speak Ionian and apparently doesn't have anything better to do) has had some trouble keeping up with us, but he has been quiet for most of the day. Nonetheless, we managed to locate some herbs to soothe the pain in his legs. 

Kellindel surprised us by bringing a rabbit his falcon had caught to the camp. He and Urym cooked it with great skill; we were all impressed. I hope that the rest of our trip to the Mountain of Lament goes so smoothly! 

September 25th 
The road into the mountains has become a trail, and the angle of ascent has increased sharply. Fortunately, the hot, humid air of Urbs Deorum is being replaced by the cool, dry (albeit thin) mountain air. A few Aarakocra have been spotted circling overhead, but they have not attempted to communicate with us. 

We can still see the ocean from our campsite. It is somewhat reassuring, for some reason. 

September 26th 
Our path today led us into a canyon--and a trap. It seems that the Synod is trying to stop us from reaching the mountain. While walking through the canyon, Daito noticed movement in the rocks above. Epiderus suggested that it was probably nothing, but something in his tone seemed wrong. He began to walk further ahead. 

Suleiman and Thadeus began scaling the canyon wall, when Epiderus suddenly broke into a run. Kellindel froze him in place with a hold person, and Epiderus fell to the ground, breaking his arm. Two men appeared on the cliff above, dropping large rocks on Thadeus and Suleiman. Both fell, and Thadeus was badly jarred. 

It was then clear that we had walked into a trap; twelve men with slings stood on the top of one canyon wall, and four cyclopskins with polearms marched up the trail toward us. 

Suleiman, who had recovered from his fall by now, took a great risk and cast fireball on the slingmen. The spell went awry, of course, due to the interference of Hecate, but in our favor this time--two fireballs shot from his finger, exploding in the midst of the slingmen. When the roar faded from our ears, there was little left of that group of attackers. 

I turned on the advancing cyclopskins and set them alight with a produce fire spell. One fell to the spell, while Kellindel killed two more, and Daito finished off the last one. 

We were out of danger for the moment, so we turned to Epiderus, who still lay frozen on the ground. I set his arm, and healed some of the damage done to him. We disarmed and bound him, and Kellindel released him from the spell. A quick interrogation revealed that he had been hired by two men from Anarchopolis--apparently one was a member of the Cult of Pythagoras; the identity of the other is uncertain. Thadeus searched through Epiderus' belongings, finding a coded message. Epiderus said that the message was supposed to be left under a rock, notifying our pursuers that we did not suspect him, and that we were continuing forward. 

We forced Epiderus to leave a false note, saying that we had defeated the ambush, but we did not suspect him yet (Suleiman used the necklace of ESP to make sure he did not try to trick us). Perhaps we can lure anyone still following us into a trap of our own. 

Our camp has been made; Epiderus sleeps under our watchful eyes. Kellindel and I are now retiring, so that Urym and Daito can take watch. 

September 28th 
Yes, I have skipped September 27th; I was unable to write yesterday, as I spent most of the day in Urbs Deorum without my paper and ink. Daito and Finis were in desperate need of powerful healing magic, which could only be obtained in Urbs Deorum. 

Finis and Suleiman were just about finished with their watch yesterday morning when the attack began. Finis and Daito woke us up as a spell went off, centered on the campsite. Kellindel and I were affected, and ended up wandering around in a daze through the rest of the combat; it was some kind of confusion spell. I had to piece together what happened from what Suleiman and Finis told me after the spell wore off. 

A man appeared, seemingly out of nowhere, and attacked Finis. Finis raised his staff to defend himself, but the man cut off Finis' arm! To make matters worse, a gorgon (the metallic bull kind, not the medusa kind) came charging down a hill toward us. Most of the party was able to disbelieve in the illusion, and Suleiman set out to find the spellcaster. 

It did not take long to locate him; unfortunately, the spellcaster saw Suleiman as well. He tossed what appeared to be a small ball of fur in his direction, and it grew into a large crocodile! Suleiman used the ring of jumping to leap over the crocodile, and land next to the surprised spellcaster. Suleiman managed to strike him once, but the spellcaster disappeared, without even casting a spell. The wizard had left a small bag behind, so Suleiman grabbed it, leaped over the crocodile again, and ran to assist the rest of the party. 

Things were not going well; Daito was squaring off against the man with the deadly sword. Finis had turned into a snake and slithered away after having his arm cut off, but had managed to get behind the warrior and turn into a huge, one-pawed bear. The warrior sliced off one of Daito's legs, turned, and was about to take off one of Finis' legs when Suleiman cast a hold person. Miraculously, it worked, freezing the swordsman in place. 

Soon afterwards, Kellindel and I recovered from the effects of the confusion spell, to find the party in terrible condition. Finis was missing an arm, and Daito a leg. The crocodile had disappeared, and a ball of fur appeared in the bag Suleiman had picked up. Suleiman's magic sword began speaking again, and I translated using the helm of comprehend languages. It was saying an evil sword was nearby. Suleiman pointed Dacla Iman at the (still held) warrior's sword of sharpness, and it confirmed Suleiman's suspicion. With one mighty swing, Suleiman destroyed the sword of sharpness. We also found a magic ring, bracers, and a spoon on the warrior. Kellindel knocked the warrior unconscious, and we tied him to a boulder. His identity was now obvious; he was Solon, the man from the "shop" in Anarchopolis, who had been Leander's Synod contact. 
We decided that our quest was hopeless without Daito's sword, and Finis' spells, so we took drastic action: I summoned a Fiery Pegasus, Finis turned into a bird and hopped on my shoulder, and I slung Daito over my other shoulder, careful not to let him get burned. We flew to Urbs Deorum as fast as the Pegasus would carry us. 

As we flew, a group of Aarakocra formed a formation around us. I explained our situation to one of them. He seemed to understand, but he did not speak, or was not capable of speaking, well enough to reply. I could have understood whatever he said, thanks to the helm of comprehend languages, but he chose not to speak. The continued to guard us all the way to Urbs Deorum, where I gave them a friendly wave, and they returned to the mountains. 

It was shortly after lunch when I brought the Pegasus roaring down in front of the temple of Hephaestus (inadvertently frightening a few onlookers). Strangely, the priests didn't seem to know who we were at first, but they eventually let us in. Much to my surprise, Actinos offered to cast regenerate on them at no charge--perhaps he finally saw that the recovery of the Hammer of Hephaestus depended on the success of the Pentachromata. He did tell me that he expected the Gauntlets of Hephaestus to be returned once we had found the Hammer. Finis, Daito, and I spent the night at the Pilgrim again, and set out on another Fiery Pegasus first thing in the morning. 

Back in the mountains, the party had experimented with the magical items taken from the Synod attackers, and determined their uses. They turned out to be bracers of defense, a ring of protection, and a spoon of sustenance. Suleiman was able to determine the use of the bag with fuzz in it; apparently, the user may throw the ball, and it will turn into some kind of animal which obeys the caster. He has determined that it is able to be come both a crocodile and a war ornthra, and possibly other creatures as well. Every time it is used, the ball of fur reappears in the bag after the creature disappears. 

They interrogated Solon for much of the day; he claimed that his attacks on us were a favor for Damara. He tried to bribe the party to release him, but that, of course, did not work. They left him tied to the rock as they awaited my return. 

Indeed, we did return, around noon today, September 27th. After we explained to each other what had happened in our absence, we discussed the fate of Solon. Thadeus came up with the novel idea of drugging him with local plants and leaving him tied, a knife at his feet. After a brief search, we found the appropriate plants, drugged him, and resumed our march to the Mountain of Lament. 

Epiderus has led us ever higher and deeper into the mountains; the sea is only occasionally visible now, and it grows colder as we ascend. The winds make it even more uncomfortable. Still, we are making good progress. 

September 29th 
The sea was lost from view completely today. The winds have slowed, and an eerie quiet has settled over the trail. Thadeus seems to be getting used to the marching. 

September 30th 
Another quiet day. 

September 31st 
The silence was abruptly broken at dusk, when the sound of strange howling filled the air. Epiderus and I think that it must be the sound of death dogs, the children of Cerebus. Their two heads make haunting, two-tone howls. I've never encountered such creatures before; we will try to give them a wide berth. 

October 1st 
We have reached and ascended the holy mountain, and we have suspicions about why the thieves came here. I hope that we are capable of stopping this foul plot! 

The mountain was first visible as we rounded a corner on the trail. While the rest of the Red Mountains are, of course, red, the Mountain of Lament is made of gray stone. In fact, it looks more like a huge pillar than a mountain. 

After reaching the base of the mountain, and after I had finished my prayers at this most holy site, we began to search for a way to reach the top. We walked around it, hoping to find a trail or staircase. Kellindel spotted a human corpse in some shrubs, and we began to look around. Our search soon uncovered six more bodies, and a death dog. The large, two-headed dog was orangish in color, and, like the corpses, had no cuts or bruises, suggesting that poison or magic might be the cause of death. 

Kellindel's keen eyes continued to scan the area, and he soon deduced that two groups had been here. One headed north, and consisted of sandal prints and strange, unidentifiable prints, that looked like an army of peg-legged men. The other group headed south, and consisted of boots and pawprints. Both sets of tracks were around two weeks old. 

Further inspection of the corpses led us to suspect that they may have been slaves. I decided that we needed more information, so I cast speak with dead upon one of the corpses. The spirit revealed that he was killed by a gas cloud, and that he was brought here by his masters, the priests of Ares. 

Further searching revealed a narrow path, leading to the top of the mountain. After hours of climbing, we reached the top. A shocking scene awaited us there. Two huge chains were attached to the stone. One chain ended in a massive manacle--big enough for all of the Pentachromata to stand inside! The other chain ended only in a melted link. I prayed again, and we began our search. 

We soon found three Zek K'tri, which were obviously the creatures that made the strange peg-like tracks below. They had been killed by sword blows, although it is not clear why a battle occurred here. 

It was also not clear why the manacle had been taken, but Suleiman soon came up with an idea--with the Hammer of Hephaestus, the manacle could be forged into a terrible weapon. Actually, considering how huge the manacle is, it could be made into many terrible weapons, and several suits of impenetrable armor. Obviously, such arms and armor would be used for evil purposes. The thieves must be stopped 

On the way back down the mountain, it was decided that we would follow the tracks to the north, as they head towards Urbs Deorum and the ocean. The thieves probably had a ship waiting. We know that the thief who stole the Hammer of Hephaestus went first to Anarchopolis, and then to Tephut-reh. It is likely that those who stole the manacle also went to Tephut-reh. Therefore, we will go to Tephut-reh as quickly as possible. 
Finis and Urym have decided that they will go to Aresopolis to investigate the other set of tracks, as well as pick up whatever other information they can. I am curious about how the priests of Ares are involved, exactly. Finis can, of course, change into a bird and fly, and Urym will wear the boots of speed, so they will travel quickly. Hopefully, they will catch up with us in Urbs Deorum; if not, we will head on to Tephut-Reh and hope that we can find them later. 

It is dark already, so we will make camp here tonight. 
------------------


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 30, 2018)

SESSION 27 

October 2nd 
This morning, just as Suleiman and Daito finished their watch, they heard the call of horns to the south. As they woke us up, we could hear the strange double-bark of the death dogs. We donned our armor, and quickly made our way down the trail. 

Not long after, we heard the sound of a horn blast to the east, surprisingly close. We continued to run north, but then we spotted a group of soldiers in the valley below. They had their backs to us, facing south. Their armor had the symbol of Ares--a sword crossed with a spear. Some held swords, some held spears, and others held slings. They continued to wait, looking southward in anticipation. 

Soon there was another horn blast, and we told Epiderus and Thadeus to lead the ornthras away, further down the trail, where they would be safer. The rest of us quietly crept southward, to get a closer look. 

A large woman sprinted into the valley, pursued by men with swords, led by hounds. I quickly surmised that this must be Narissa, the Amazon that we had heard about, and that had been in my vision. We decided that we should attempt a rescue. 

The valley floor was about six hundred feet down; I summoned a fiery pegasus, climbed onto its back, and compelled it to dive into the valley. As the floor rose up at me, I could see that more pursuers were coming from the south--men on chariots, pulled by ornthras, and accompanied by Zek K'tri! They began casting spells at me, so I shouted for Narissa to climb aboard quickly, but at the same time, one of the priests managed to dispel the fiery pegasus. Fortunately, I did not have far to fall; it was more embarrassing than painful. 

Narissa helped me to my feet, thanked me for trying, and we prepared to face the charge. I cast sanctuary on myself, and the priests of Ares worked their warriors into a rage with a Frenzy of Ares spell. They also tried to protect them with a Warcry, but I countered it with a prayer. Then they were upon us; a death dog knocked Narissa on her back, but she threw it off of her and began cutting through their ranks. Most of the soldiers and dogs ignored me, thanks to the sanctuary spell. 

Fortunately, the rest of the Pentachromata came to my aid. Kellindel cast a flurry of hold person spells, freezing many of the soldiers around us in place. Suleiman took a great risk, attempting to cast a fireball. The strange forces of Ionian magic worked in our favor this time; a thick cloud of smoke blanketed the area around the chariot-mounted priests, and then the fireball exploded. Suleiman then tossed the fuzzball toward the combat, and it turned into a giant crocodile. Unfortunately, the fuzzball did not reach the bottom before the transformation was complete, and the crocodile tumbled clumsily down the mountain. But the crocodile was not badly injured. It slowly walked into the fray, and swallowed an unsuspecting swordsman in single gulp. 

The Zek K'tri bounded up the mountain in huge leaps, and were soon slashing at Daito. With a mighty shout, Daito swung at the giant insect. He did not kill it with the blow, but the creature lost its balance and went crashing down the mountain to its death. At that moment, one of the priests of Ares emerged from the cloud of smoke, on foot, holding a black Spear of Ares. Suleiman was the intended target, and I shouted a warning. I cast a heat metal on the priests and one of the nearby swordsman, and they quickly dropped their weapons, but the priest with the spear prepared to throw. 

Suleiman once again took a great risk, and prepared to cast a magic missile. This time, however, it did not work as planned--just as had happened in the monastery of Oghma, a rip in space appeared, and a Fruk stepped through, looking very unhappy. The priest of Ares threw the spear at Suleiman, but missed, and Suleiman cleverly pretended that he had summoned the demon, and directed it to attack the priests. 

Meanwhile, Narissa and I were holding off the remaining swordsmen; Narissa soon finished off the death dogs. I cast a sunscorch on one of the priests, and he fell to the ground. Another priest tried to cast silence on us, but I dodged the spell, and Narissa and I quickly left the area of effect. It was then that a powerful warrior waded into the combat, and attacked with a magical scourge. He struck me, and the pain was incredible. I fell to the ground, unable to do anything but think about how much it hurt. Narissa tried her best to keep the warriors away from me. 

The head priest of Ares seemed to have believed Suleiman's ruse, as his eyes grew wide and he swore profusely. He tried desperately to dispel the Fruk. Fortunately for everyone, it worked, and the Fruk disappeared. 

By this time, two more Zek K'tri had bounded up the mountain to attack Daito and Kellindel. The fight was furious, but Daito ended it quickly. He gave another mighty shout, and struck one of the insects incredibly hard, knocking it up and over the cliff's edge. He then turned to the other insect and lopped its head off in a single swing. This left Kellindel free to take aim at the head priest with his bow. For the first time, he pulled out his magic arrows (which he had gained from the deck of many things), and let one fly. 

At the same time as Kellindel fired, the priest was pulling out a flask or potion of some sort, and was prepared to throw it. The arrow struck him before he had a chance, and much to our surprise, the arrow exploded in a large cloud of fire and smoke. Then the flask exploded even more impressively--it must have been oil of fiery burning. The head priest was no more. 

It was obvious at this point that the tide had turned; the remaining priest turned to run, along with most of the men with slings. The warriors affected by the Frenzy of Ares, however, were too battle-crazed to cease their attacks; between Narissa, the hungry crocodile, and Kellindel's arrows they were eventually reduced to the man with the magical scourge. Kellindel fired two more of the magical arrows into him. One created a brief, painful surge of cold, and the other created a loud, stunning boom. 

Narissa allowed me to square off with the injured scourge-wielding warrior, while she killed the fighters still under the effects of Kellindel's hold person spells. I struck him twice, but a single blow from the scourge paralyzed me again. Narissa, however, took pity on me, and killed him quickly. 

And that is how the Pentachromata defeated more than forty soldiers, priests, and Zek K'tri from the forces of Aresopolis. Venimus, vidimus, nates calce concidimus. 
We quickly searched the corpses, recovering the magical scourge, a magic pearl on a chain around the head priest's neck, a potion, and a scroll with Restoration, Heal, and Raise Dead on it. There may have been more, but staying around the scene of the battle did not seem like a good idea. We resumed our northward travel, with Narissa and I on the valley floor, and the rest of the party on the cliff trail. 

It was clear that it would only become more difficult to reach the trail from the valley floor, as the trail went higher. Prometheus allowed me to share Narissa's knowledge of climbing using teaching and learning (although she was understandably reluctant to allow me to touch her head), and we scaled the valley wall. 

Once we were all together again, we made good time down the trail. After a while, Narissa asked for some water, and said that she wanted to speak to me alone. I agreed, and while she washed the blood from herself, I explained who we were, and how I had come to know her name. 

She said that she is in pursuit of Kolete, a priestess of Hecate who slew her sister. Narissa has chased Kolete through the magic lands, and all the way to these mountains, and then the priests of Ares began chasing her. Apparently, Kolete has red hair--could there be some confusion about my sister and Kolete? Or are they working together? I am confident that Prometheus will reveal all in time. In any case, Narissa has agreed to join forces with us, as we seek a common goal. It is good that she cannot understand the crude comments about her that Thadeus has made in Cimbrian; she would probably break his neck. 

We distributed the magical items (I took the pearl, which I suspect may be a pearl of wisdom, and the scroll, Kellindel took the potion of speed) and returned to our northward march. Just to make sure we were far away from the battleground, we continued our march a little longer than normal before making camp. Several flocks of migrating birds have flown overhead. It makes me think about Finis and Urym; I hope that they are all right. 

October 3rd 
We were awakened by Suleiman and Daito this morning, as they pointed in horror at a giant one-eyed creature stomping toward us--a cyclops! Everyone drew weapons and attacked, knowing that the giant would give us no quarter. 

The giant dodged a sunscorch, and struck Daito with his spear, sending Daito sprawling on the ground. Narissa slashed viciously at it, but it stood its ground, even as Kellindel's magic arrows (some of which return to their quiver after being fired) struck it. One of the arrows sent lightning coursing up and down its body, and the other created that loud, booming noise. The giant was about to swing again when suddenly it cried out, turned its head to look behind it, and fell forward, dead. Suleiman had crept behind the giant and stabbed it in the back with Dacla Iman, the Isutian sword. 

Dacla Iman spoke, saying that it was good to be in combat again, but of course, we could not reply to it. Suleiman has been trying to pick up on Isutian by listening to the sword talk; as intelligent as he is, he probably will have mastered the language by the time we get to Tephut-reh. 

The rest of our day was spent in quiet travel. 

October 4th 
You probably won't believe this, but Kellindel has died again. I am not sure how we could possibly succeed without his sword arm, so we are going to try to have him resurrected again. 

The day started well. We were all surprised to see Kwame, our "pet" hippogriff, fly for the first time. He has been stretching his wings and hopping around a great deal, but today, he really flapped his wings and flew around. Epiderus and Suleiman had a long conversation about proper care of of avian creatures. It seems that Suleiman has his work cut out for him, if he is to raise this creature to be a large, healthy hippogriff. 

We spent the day marching and keeping an eye on Kwame, to make sure that he did not lose control or get carried away with his newfound ability to fly. Our rest tonight was interrupted by four attacking trolls. Ionian trolls seem to be more reddish in color than the trolls we faced in Aragon. I used a continual light stone to light them up, and we attacked them with ranged weapons and spells, then closed to melee. The fight was surprisingly difficult, but we eventually won, and Suleiman put all the trolls to the torch. 

At this point, the group fell into arguing about what to do next. I needed to rest to recover my spells, and Narissa had no interest in hunting down trolls. Kellindel, however, had found the trolls' tracks, and insisted on tracking them to their lair, as he might not be able to find them again in the morning (which puzzles me, because it is much easier to track in the day, and it was only a few hours before sunrise). Daito and Thadeus agreed to go with him, and they walked down the trail, using the continual light rock to see. 

So they set out, the three of them, as the rest of us slept. Thadeus changed his mind quickly, and returned to the camp. Not long afterward, Kellindel and Daito were spotted by five trolls. They tried to run, but Daito, encumbered by his armor, could not keep up with Kellindel. They were eventually forced to stop and face them. We tried to assist them, but arrived too late. Kellindel drank the potion recovered from the head priest of Ares (which turned out to be a potion of speed), but even that was not enough to save him. We were eventually victorious (and Thadeus surprised us all with some very well-placed stones from his sling), but Kellindel was killed. We were far too weak, of course, to face any more trolls, so we decided that the lair would have to wait until morning. I do not think that all of Kellindel's gems will be enough to resurrect him, but perhaps we can trade some magic as well. 

October 5th 
After healing our remaining wounds, we walked back down the trail and spotted the troll lair, a cave higher up the mountain. Our cautious approach proved useless, as there were no more trolls inside. The grisly remains of their victims and their victims' possessions were spread about; they had even converted a chariot into a kind of chair or bench. Despite the stench, we searched until we found four gems, a small clay pot, a pair of sandals with wings, and a silver band with a shell on it--the symbol of Poseidon. 

We took the items and resumed our march to Urbs Deorum. Our travel back has gone much more quickly, as we are going downhill. Urbs Deorum was in sight this afternoon, and we were soon passing through the large East Gate. A pair of guards stopped us to ask what we were doing with Kellindel's corpse, when suddenly, Thadeus was caught trying to pick someone's pocket. The guards started to haul him off (I was tempted to let them take him away), but we intervened, saying that he was our slave, and that he was obviously a barbarian. The guards seemed sympathetic, and for ten gold, they let him go, with a warning to keep our slave under control in the future. We agreed and, as the guards walked off, took turns cuffing him on the head for his incredible stupidity. 

The guards had asked us to put Kellindel on a cart, and cover him with a shroud. We did so, and wheeled him to the temple of Apollo, hoping that his affinity with archers would give our request some extra weight. Narissa went to arrange passage to Tephut-Reh on a ship, and we entered the temple. 

A very friendly priest named Stavros seemed to take a liking to Suleiman, and they negotiated in private for a while. We had decided that the magic arrows might be valuable to these priests, but Suleiman said that they were not enough. In the end, we gave them the magic arrows, three sticks of incense of meditation, a gem worth a thousand gold, and the scroll of heal, raise dead, and restoration. It was a steep price, but resurrection is a powerful spell. 

Suleiman stayed to chat with Stavros for a while; he was interested in our adventures, and Kellindel's role in particular. The rest of us went to the Pilgrim, where we met Narissa, and told her of our success. She has arranged passage on a ship called the Thessalian, commanded by captain Pericles. 

We were expecting to meet Finis and Urym at the Pilgrim, but they are not here. I pray that their journey is short and safe; may Prometheus grant them the wisdom they need to succeed! 

October 6th 
The ocean moves beneath us yet again, and we are traveling south. Unfortunately, Daito has had to return to his master; his allotted month with us has nearly expired. We said goodbye to him at the docks, and Kellindel (having been resurrected at the temple of Apollo early in the morning) gave him a gem to pay for his passage. Kellindel seems very sullen lately; it seems to me that he should be happy to be alive. Then again, I suppose being killed twice is very sobering. 

We also took on an unexpected passenger; an old man named Aphetis asked if he could journey with us on the small galley. He did not have any gold, so Kellindel paid for his passage. He says that he is a carpenter (or was a carpenter; he is too old and frail now), and he is going to visit his son, a merchant, in Tephut-Reh. 

The crew seems very pleasant, and they sing merry tunes as they work. It is too bad Urym is not around to hear them; I think that he would enjoy learning some new songs. The captain has graciously given us his cabin, and here inside it I lay, as finish today's entry. Let us consider our departure from Urbs Deorum a new beginning; we shall put the many disasters of the past behind us, and resolve to accomplish our mission. 

October 7th 
Yet another day spent in cheerful travel. 

October 8th 
The Thessalian is hugging the coast, and from the ship we can see more flocks of migrating birds. It seems that winter is coming upon the world. Nonetheless, we will be warm here in Ionia. 

October 9th 
What an exciting day it has been! In the afternoon, Suleiman spotted a golden shape moving toward us through the water. As it came closer, we could see gold hair rippling behind it. I suggested that it might be a Sea Lion, and we prepared for a fight. I conjured forth a watery fist, and the Pentachromata readied their bows and slings. 

We were all surprised when a mermaid emerged from the water, and asked for our help. Of course, I was somewhat embarrassed; I tried to turn the threatening watery fist into a friendly wave, with little success. Fortunately, she seemed to understand that we were not really hostile. 

She introduced herself as Parthanene. She has friends--members of the race known as Locatha--who have been attacked recently by a terrible giant octopus. Suleiman asked if it was the Kraken (he seems to have some kind of obsession about the Kraken), but Parthanene said it was not that terrible. 

We consulted Pericles and Narissa. Pericles said he did not mind helping out a mermaid, and Narissa said she would tolerate a brief diversion from her pursuit of Kolete. As a reward, Parthanene offered us a magic pearl, which bestows great swimming skill on the owner. 

The crew took down the sail and rigging, and retreated below deck, to avoid the wrath of the Octopus. Soon, the shy Locatha appeared and began to move our ship toward the area the octopus was last spotted. The sun soon set, and I cast water breathing on the entire party, so that we would all survive if pulled under the ocean's surface by a tentacle. 

Suddenly Parthanene announced "It is coming!", and she and the Locatha disappeared beneath the waves. We waited nervously for the attack to come. The octopus wasted no time; soon tentacles were writhing across the deck toward us. 

I prayed for protection, and the fight began. Suleiman, Thadeus and Kellindel were quickly seized by the grasping limbs. Narissa, armed with the magical javelins (you will recall they came from the island of the cyclops, where we recovered the golden forger, and had the name of the huntress on them) said "Artemis" and threw one at a tentacle. The effect was devastating; the javelin seemed to fly from her hand of its own accord, and it severed the large tentacle instantly. 

Suleiman spoke a few words and disappeared from the tentacle's grasp, only to reappear on the deck--he has recently learned dimension door, and it seems to work very well. Narissa freed Thadeus from a tentacle with another javelin, when I was grabbed. Suleiman summoned a group of six vicious barracuda with a spell, and sent them against the Octopus, before being grabbed by another tentacle. Thadeus quickly severed the writhing limb that held him, and Narissa freed me. We watched the barracuda go to work. 

At the same time, Kellindel had been pulled under the water by a tentacle, and was trying his best to stay away from the octopus' large beak. Fortunately, the barracuda proved exceedingly hungry. We could not see what was going on, but the large amounts of blood and tentacle quickly filling the water by the boat suggested that the octopus was getting the worst of it. Soon Kellindel surfaced, and the water filled with a black, inky substance, as the octopus tried to make its escape. The barracuda proved too fast and too hungry; they made short work of the octopus and disappeared. 

Parthanene and the Locatha returned as soon as the barracuda were gone. Of course, they were ecstatic. The mermaid gave Suleiman the magic pearl--and a kiss (he certainly has a way with women)--and told him that he was welcome to come visit her whenever he wanted. With a wink, she and the Locatha disappeared. 

We shook Suleiman from his giddy daze and took to investigating our magic items. The pearl allows the wearer to swim as fast as a dolphin. Suleiman cannot swim, so he is keeping it. The ring from the troll cave, with the seashell on it, also allows the wearer to swim quickly, as well as hold his breath for a long time. Kellindel cannot swim either , so we gave him the ring. 

Suleiman rubbed some of the oil from the clay pot on his toe and finger, and was shocked to see them disappear! They were not merely invisible, they were gone! We waited nervously, hoping that they would return. Fortunately, he felt no pain. Suleiman's finger and toe returned after about an hour. Narissa suggested that it must be oil of etherealness. She asked if she could have it, so that she could chase Kolete no matter where she tries to hide. One does not argue with an Amazon; she kept the pot. 

I put on the winged sandals and, of course, they granted me the ability to fly. I was somewhat reluctant to give up my old, trusty sandals that had carried me so far, but these are far more useful. 

The crew emerged from below deck and we were soon underway again. The night has been quiet so far, except for the crew's happy singing. Captain Pericles says that we have several days left before Tephut-Reh. 

October 10th 
Nothing much of interest today. 

October 11th 
Uneventful. 

October 12th 
We were joined by a group of dolphins today; the captain and crew have taken it as a sign of good fortune. I hope that it bodes well for the Pentachromata as well. 

October 13th 
Uneventful. 

October 14th 
The ship is headed more west than south now; we will be there soon. Tephut-Reh is perhaps as little as a day away. We are all in good shape and good spirits. I wonder what awaits us in this Isutian port. 
__________________________________ 
The story is almost over....


----------



## Ancalagon (May 13, 2018)

SESSION 28 

October 15th 
Late in the afternoon, we reached the city of Tephut-Reh. I must warn any travelers, the heat here is almost overwhelming. Because we (correctly) anticipated running into trouble, I have been wearing my splint mail, resulting in even more discomfort. Nonetheless, we have gained a few clues. 

The harbor was filled with a wide variety of ships, from junks to reed barges. Most importantly, the Arboria was moored to a dock, listing slightly to one side. It looked abandoned. A large temple (of what god I do not know) stood upon a hill above the town, and the activity on the docks reminded me of the frenetic pace of Anarchopolis. 

We disembarked, bidding farewell to Pericles and his happy crew, as well as to Aphetis, the old man who had come here to visit his grandson. Kellindel immediately made an interesting suggestion: We should attempt to find a potion shop, and equip everyone with potions of extra-healing. A few quick inquiries (Most inhabitants of Tephut-Reh speak Ionian, and often several other languages) revealed that a wizard named Phirip owned a potion shop in town. It was a good idea, but we wanted to check out the Arboria first. 

On the way to the Arboria, we passed several strange, hump-backed creatures Suleiman calls "camels". They are quite bizarre. Also, a prostitute asked us if we required her services; we sent her quickly on her way. Among the Isutians, it is apparently normal for both men and women to wear cosmetics, especially around the eyes. 

The Arboria is a huge galley, sitting abandoned on the end of a long row of docks. As we approached, Suleiman picked out a marker on the mast in the secret language of thieves. It said "under the third". We walked up to the bow and shouted "Ahoy!", but received no answer. I cast find traps, and climbed aboard. Kellindel climbed up after me, and together we decided that the deck was safe. Kellindel pointed out that the ship seemed to have gone through a sever storm recently. 

Narissa climbed up, followed by Suleiman and Thadeus. Thadeus kept watch while the rest of us began to make a more thorough search. We quickly found some numbered belaying pins on the mast. Suleiman pulled out the third one, revealing a paper note inside. It read: 

Red kite falcon in Demopolis is sometimes found hiding 
down below at the treeline. The nest or house must be 
of items favored Horus. But friend, beware training of 
the falcon is devil's tricks and illusions. 

Suleiman stayed on the deck trying to decode it, while Kellindel, Narissa, and I began to search below the deck. Suleiman quickly surmised that the true message is every third word: "Falcon is hiding at the house of Horus. Beware the devil's illusions." I am told that Horus is an Isutian god of revenge, and the son of Osirus. 

A brief search turned up little of interest. We found only two storage rooms and two officer's quarters. Kellindel, however, spotted an illusionary wall. After successfully resisting the effects of the illusion, he reported that four undead awaited us on the other side. I concentrated, dispelling the image of the wall in my mind, and then succeeded in destroying three of the undead in the name of Prometheus. 

Narissa stepped through the wall to finish off the last one, and then things got more complicated. Undead came streaming through several doors beyond the illusionary wall. I managed to destroy five, and Kellindel waded into the fray, striking down several more. 

Suddenly a strange woman, naked but with what appeared to be dirty white wings, appeared behind me, and suggested that I climb the mast. I resisted, and the woman waved both a wand and a rope threateningly in my direction. 

While Narissa dealt with the undead, Kellindel and I turned our attention to the woman. Her wand changed into a dagger, and she flung the rope at Kellindel. Kellindel nimbly jumped aside, and suddenly Suleiman appeared behind the woman. Wielding the Isutian khopesh Dacla Iman, he surprised the winged female, stabbing her from behind. The woman disappeared instantly, and Dacla Iman announced that she was an outer-planar creature, and must be destroyed. 

The woman reappeared behind Suleiman, who deftly jumped away from her rope and dagger. Narissa and Kellindel had made short work of the zombies, and I killed the last one, leaving us all free to concentrate on the outer-planar creature. 

She disappeared yet again, and reappeared on the poop deck, just above us. She asked Thadeus to climb the mast, which he did. I charged up the stairs and swung my warhammer as I ran under her, but missed. She counterattacked, and managed to catch me in her magic rope. I was unable to move. Narissa tried to attack the woman, but was poisoned by the magic wand-dagger. 

Suddenly a blade thrust up through the deck below the woman's feet. In an incredible strike, Suleiman had stood below her and stabbed her with Dacla Iman. She screamed and faded away. The rope fell apart, and I immediately cast slow poison on Narissa (who was in a great deal of pain due to the poison). Suleiman used Dacla Iman to destroy the woman's poisonous magic dagger, and after some contemplation, decided that the woman had been an Erinye, a lesser devil. 

We coaxed Thadeus down from the mast and renewed our search. Some people had gathered on the dock after our fight, but we ignored them. After searching more storage rooms, we found the captain's quarters. According the log, the Arboria left Anarchopolis on September 7th. His log was confusing, but seemed to suggest that at some point crew members disappeared, only to reappear later--perhaps as undead? The captain was imprisoned, and there was clearly some kind of disaster (probably the storm that damaged the ship). Someone named Minos apparently killed the captain after he discovered the nature of the cargo they were carrying. The final piece of information we gleaned from the log was that Damara and Kolete are, in fact, not the same person. We did not think that they were, but the possibility had existed (after all, what are the odds of there being two red-haired Ionians both conspiring to transport magical artifacts?). 

The cargo hold was empty, except for some rats, a dead Zek K'tri, and a circular burn mark on the floor--probably from the manacle. A feeling of gloom pervaded the area, and we were all growing uncomfortable. Doors leading from the cargo hold revealed two cabins full of corpses, lined up against the walls, as if they were on display. A third door revealed a gathering room, and what seemed to have been the Erinye's nest. 

The sun was beginning to set, and there was some kind of moaning noise coming from below decks. We decided that we had enough information for now. We had to find the House of Horus, and a potion shop. So, the Pentachromata climbed down from the ship and waked into the city of Tephut-Reh. The city is incredibly crowded, with a great diversity of people. It reminds me of Anarchopolis, although the population here is predominantly Isutian. 

As I mentioned before, Kellindel had obtained directions to Phirip's potion shop, and we followed them as best we could. It became obvious that we were being followed. Ten Ionian soldiers, with the symbol of Ares (the sword and spear) on their chests were close behind, and making no efforts to hide their pursuit. Five more joined the group, and we stopped to ask a pair of town guards what to do. They said that the servants of Ares were of no concern to them, unless they started hurting citizens of Tephut-Reh. The guards do not seem very interested in keeping order; I wonder if the Pharaoh in Isutia would approve of the way this colony is run. 

There was little to do but proceed on our way. We found Phirip's Potion Shop, despite the confusing, winding streets. Kellindel and Suleiman went in, while the rest of us stood guard. The followers of Ares grew in numbers, and grinned evilly at us, but kept their distance. After what seemed like an eternity, Suleiman and Kellindel emerged from the shop, carrying six potions and looking somewhat upset. It seems that the shop owner (who was not Phirip, but Geth--Phirip apparently died recently) spotted a large group of priests of Ares--roughly thirty--behind his shop. 

We quickly set off in search of an inn, but our pursuers seemed to be blocking certain alleys, forcing us to go to a battleground of their choosing. Narissa suggested that we could try to take to the rooftops, so we ducked into an alley and scampered up as quickly as possible. Suleiman turned invisible (some of his spells, notably hold person and invisibility, seem to work flawlessly here), and we quietly made our way to safety. 

A group of children (who were fascinated by Suleiman's invisibility) led us to an inn called the Inn of 101 Delights. It was a very unsavory place, but we were sure that the priests of Ares would not think to look for us here. Kwame immediately leaped up onto the bar, knocking over the dinners of several patrons, and squawked loudly. It looked like there might be a fight, but Suleiman brought Kwame under control, and we compensated the unfortunate diners. They became much more civil after that, and even told Suleiman that the House of Horus is an inn. We will investigate it in the morning. 

Despite the noise downstairs, I will try to get some sleep. Kellindel and Suleiman managed to procure a potion of super-heroism and five potions of extra-healing (although two of the potions are suspect, as they look and smell differently). We will be well equipped for whatever trouble comes tomorrow. 

October 16th 
The moment of truth is nearly at hand; just one more night's rest, and we will launch our assault on Kolete and her forces. We are currently in what was once a wizard's enclave. Wizards are strange folk, and this wizard was no different. Unfortunately, he left so many guardians (or perhaps they are all interlopers) that we must rest to recover from our wounds before beginning our attack. 

The Inn of 101 Delights was very loud, filled with all sorts of unsavory revelry, but we managed to rest well enough. It is strange to wake up without Finis singing to the sun. After ordering breakfast (including a huge, diverse meal for Kwame), we made our way into the streets of Tephut-Reh once again. The priests of Ares were nowhere to be seen this time. Our first goal was to put Kwame in a kennel temporarily, so that we might be a little less conspicuous and more mobile. Having finished that task, we searched for the House of Horus. It was over near the docks, and it did not take long to locate. Before entering, we first walked around the building, checking for signs of ambush, or any other clues. Suleiman pointed out a thief symbol marking the building as belonging to the Synod. 

Proceeding with great caution, we entered the establishment, and immediately noticed that it was almost completely empty. The Isutian innkeeper stood at the bar, pretending to keep busy. We asked him about a room, mentioning the falcon (by cleverly referring to Kellindel's falcon, Glide). We couldn't think of a way to mention the "devil's illusions", but it turned out that didn't matter. 

The innkeeper gave Suleiman a key, and told us to look in the second urn in room 3. We did so, and found a handle inside the urn. Of course, we pulled the handle, and a floor panel shifted, revealing steps leading down into a room lit by a lamp. A pleasant smell wafted up toward us, and we walked down into the room. 

A woman--with red hair--sat at a desk, with her back to us, writing. On a pile of pillows sat a huge humanoid, seemingly made of a grayish stone, and wearing the headdress and cloak. The huge stone man was petting a cat that looked tiny by comparison. It was amazing that he did not accidentally crush the feline. 

The woman noticed our presence, and turned around--it was my sister, Damara! How she has changed these past few years! I have not seen her since she left to be trained by the Sisters of Magic in the few forms of magic available to those who do not worship Hecate, around 1081. Of course, she is a fully grown, beautiful woman now. She has changed so much! 

Damara was very happy to see me, although I was somewhat reserved, as I did not yet know with what forces her loyalties lay. Nonetheless, I gave her a hug, and was about to introduce the group, when Suleiman interrupted me. He seems particularly taken by Damara, and he introduced himself very gracefully. I then introduced the rest of the Pentachromata, and she introduced the stone man as T'charm, an obsidisman. It appears that he wears a cloak of displacement. I tried to give a quick summary of our adventures and our reason for pursuing her. 

She then began her explanation of events. She joined the Synod after leaving the Sisters of Magic, because the Synod does not let gender get in the way of her progress. I must admit, in many Ionian towns and cities, it is much harder for a woman to pursue her goals. Still, I do not see why she could not have worked for anyone in Anarchopolis; most businesses there happily place higher priority on profits than on satisfying their gender preferences. Damara says that she does not (knowingly) do evil, but I wonder if her definition of evil would be commonly accepted. Anyway, Kolete contracted with the Synod to carry a cargo--the Hammer and the Manacle--to Tephut-Reh, and the Synod put Damara in charge. It seems that everything went terribly wrong. Many of the ship's crew members disappeared, then reappeared as zombies, doing Kolete's bidding. Damara wisely hid from Kolete, and escaped upon reaching Tephut-Reh. Kolete is accompanied by several allies, including Minos, whom Damara suspects is not human. He may even be the one who sank the ship carrying the priests of Hephaestus to Anarchopolis. 

Damara is obviously angry about the whole affair, and she wants revenge. She quickly added that she wants to stop their foul plot, but I think she is mostly interested in revenge. In any case, she is on our side. We asked her about Solon, and whether she sent him after us. She apologized, and was thankful that we merely drugged him and left him in the mountains, rather than killing him. According to Damara, Kolete is headed for Irem, the City of Pillars, one of the ruined Damned Cities of the Arachnith, deep inside the Magic Lands. They have a large head start on us, but Damara knows of a wizard named Setem-Nefer who may be able to get us to Irem quickly--perhaps via teleportation. 

Suleiman and T'charm the Obsidisman went to take Kwame out of the kennel, to be placed in the care of the Synod. Damara suggested that the priests of Ares might try to get Kwame otherwise. I'm not sure that I trust the Synod, but I suppose our hippogriff will be safer with them than elsewhere. Damara also dispatched another servant to get some supplies for us--arrows, sling bullets, food, oil, torches, and a tent. 

Upon the return of Suleiman and T'charm, we set out on foot for the wizard's enclave. The area outside the city is surrounded with irrigated fields. The heat was overwhelming; travelers should be prepared to carry plenty of water through this area. The irrigated fields continue a way into the countryside, then abruptly end in rocky desert. 

It did not take long to run out of water. Fortunately, a rider from the city came carrying supplies on his ornthra in midmorning. We had not thought to ask for water, but the rider had a little for us. After distributing the supplies, we continued our walk to the home of Setem-Nefer. 

A short time later we reached the white stone structure. Two huge pylons stood on either side of the gate, covered with hieroglyphs. Eerie quiet reigned, but we broke it by pounding loudly on the large gate. T'charm announced that a creature on top of a pylon was looking at us, and we all looked up to see a sphinx as it flew down and landed nearby. 

The creature claimed that it controlled the surrounding territory now, and demanded tribute. We refused, and, of course, it attacked. T'charm swung at it with a massive maul, and Suleiman's magic missile went off without a problem. They managed to bring it down, but not before it dealt several fearsome blows to Kellindel. 

Using the sandals of flying, I went up to check its nest at the top of the pylon. Among the bones and refuse I found a crystal flask and a scarab with the words "see the way" on it. I opened the flask, and a blue mist quickly emerged. I shut it before much of the gas could escape. 

I flew down the other side of the wall and opened the gate. T'charm raised the large portcullis behind it. A large building filled the middle of the complex. Birds, antelope, and small lizards wandered freely through what was once a well-tended garden. The front door was wooden, and sheathed in copper. The knocker appeared to be a large spider. 

It was clear that the wizard was either no longer here, or had for some reason lost interest in maintaining his complex. It seemed prudent to enter via some entrance other than the front door. We turned to the left and walked around the building, finding two more doors and a pool of water, surrounded by fruit trees. One door had open windows, and a quick look inside revealed nothing of interest--just a large table, some chairs, faded frescoes, and leaves that had blown inside. 

We filled our waterskins at the fountain, and Suleiman tried some of the water. He was surprised to feel even more nimble than he was before--and proved it by doing several impressive somersaults and flips. Damara was impressed, and drank some as well. If anything, she seems even more captivating and beautiful than she was before. Thadeus was excited by these results, and tried drinking as well. Unfortunately, it seemed to have the opposite effect--he seems even more annoying than he was before (naturally, none of us drank after Thadeus). Oh well. 

The other exterior door was locked, and Suleiman found signs of a trap, possibly on the handle. Damara tried to pick the lock, but broke her lockpick. T'charm, who was growing tired of waiting, simply smashed the door in. 

Several ju-ju zombies awaited us inside, arrayed around some kind of spider-god shrine. I tried to turn them, but surprisingly, I could not. Fortunately, T'charm and Narissa made short work of them, while I smashed the shrine. The room appeared to have been a barracks at one time. A door in the room revealed a pantry full of spoiled food, and a hallway led out of the room. We followed the hallway to a sarcophagus which, much to our surprise, began to open. A corpse wrapped in bandages--what the Isutians call a "mummy"-- emerged, paralyzing several of us with fright. Narissa, however, was unaffected, and she struck it. It struck her as well, and she cried out as she contracted that dreaded disease, mummy rot. T'charm came to his senses, and destroyed the undead. Fortunately for Narissa, Prometheus cured the disease. 

Suleiman tried a nearby door, and was surprised to find a beautiful Isutian woman inside, rising to her feet. She stared at him, and he seemed to relax. It has been a long time, but I have seen a vampire's charming gaze before, and we attacked. T'charm dealt her a heavy blow, but she threw some dust onto a nearby brazier. T'charm and Suleiman instantly fell to the ground, asleep. Narissa squared off against the fiend, but the vampiress struck her, draining some of the very life from her body. In desperation and anger, I called upon the fury of Prometheus, and destroyed the vampire. 

T'charm and Suleiman awoke after ten minutes, and we searched the room using Dacla Iman's ability to detect magic. The sword quickly pointed out a rod, and what seemed to be a very large bag of holding. We immediately placed the chest and other assorted items in the bag, so that they would not encumber us so. Damara experimented with the rod, and found it to be a rod of splendor--it creates the illusion that she is dressed regally. 

Thadeus listened to a nearby door, and heard the sound of bubbling. It was locked, but Suleiman picked the lock, and T'charm led the way inside. The smell of preservative chemicals was overwhelming. A large stone slab lay in the middle of the room. This was apparently some kind of laboratory or embalming room. 

A soft moaning sound came from a shelf, and we all turned to see a horrible, grisly sight: A severed head sat on a bronze plate, covered in grubs and maggots. The head spoke aloud, asking for help. He called himself Imshar, and he was once a servant of Setem Nefer. Setem Nefer took his body and used it to make some kind of golem. The wizard is apparently no longer human; he is some kind of man-spider. Most importantly, Imshar says Setem Nefer had a portal that could be used to travel great distances. He offered to lead us to the portal, if we would kill him in exchange. The offer was very fair, so we agreed. Imshar said that several powerful golems guard the great hall (into which the front door opens), so he said that he would lead us to the library, and his own room, to get several items which might be helpful. 

We exited the building, making our way to the opposite wing of the complex, where we found another fountain. This one was overflowing, and a large three-headed monster arose from it to attack us. The creature had a crocodile's body, and each head served a different purpose. One had fangs, another fangs with venom, and the third spat poison. I immediately cast slow poison on T'charm, and he attacked it. Suleiman activated his magic fuzzball, but it only turned into a rat this time. Nonetheless, the rat swam bravely to attack the monster. 

The creature poisoned T'charm, but the slow poison protected him, and he angrily dispatched it. Once we had recovered our wits, Imshur told us to go through the nearby stables (which held the rotting remains of a chariot) into a hallway. From the hallway we could see the doors to Setem Nefer's library and Imshur's room. 

T'charm opened the door to Imshur's room, and was instantly attacked by a bizarre creature, with a crocodile's head, a man's body, and a burning Ank in one hand. T'charm killed it, but Kellindel's weapons could not affect it (Takarm's maul is magical). Imshur sighed and explained that the man's body had been his. Inside Imshur's desk we found a ewer containing oil of sharpness, oil of slipperiness, and oil of disenchantment. They can apparently be called forth on command. Also, a scroll of restoration lay inside a drawer. I immediately used it on Narissa, so that she could regain some of the life force drained by the Vampire. She was not fully restored, but she was grateful nonetheless. I was concerned that I might not be able to make a scroll of such power work! 

The library door was locked, but Suleiman once again succeeded in picking the lock. T'charm pushed the door open, and we proceeded cautiously. Many books on dark, evil magic, as well as spider-gods, were contained on the book shelves. Of course, books on many other topics were there as well. A large book rested in a stand, encased in glass. The title was impossible to read; it was magically blurred. Imshur directed us to a cabinet containing several scrolls with powerful spells. Suleiman took the wizard scrolls (which included summon earth elemental, anti-magic shell, monster summoning of the fourth circle, and stone to flesh). I took a scroll containing raise dead and restoration. I was going to use the scroll to restore Narissa fully, but it was very risky--I could easily make a mess of such a powerful spell. So, I lit the candle of invocation, to improve my odds, and it worked--barely. I could feel the power slipping away, but the candle made the difference. Thank Prometheus! Narissa was restored. I also used the spell temporarily granted to me by the candle to cast cure serious wounds on T'charm. 

Next we had to get past the golems in the main entrance hall. We walked over to the wing of the building we had explored first, and stood behind the door that led into the entrance hall (There are three doors leading into the hall: The front door, the left wing door, and the right wing door). I cast Arms of Flame onto Kellindel's weapons, and we charged inside. 

Those of us who went in, that is, myself, T'charm, and Kellindel, were struck by a field of what appeared to be lightning; we felt an incredible pain--and it would not go away. Four large skeletons, coated in copper, stepped out from the wall, and more lightning coursed across their bodies. We prepared to face them despite our pain, while Suleiman, Damara, and Thadeus raced around to try the front door--perhaps it did not have a similar protection on it. 

T'charm drew his maul back and took a mighty swing at a skeleton, smashing the undead in one incredible blow. Lightning played across the head of his giant hammer, but the wooden handle insulated him. Narissa was not so lucky; she struck a skeleton, but was shocked in return as the energy traveled down her blades. 

Meanwhile, Suleiman, Damara, and Thadeus had charged in through the front door, but that door was also trapped. A confusion spell took effect on them, but only Thadeus was unable to resist its effects. He became enraged, and struck Suleiman. Damara knocked him unconscious with a skilled blow to the head. 

The rest of us were faring even worse. Narissa was so badly hurt by both the skeletons' swings and her own that I had to cover for her as she retreated and drank her potion of extra-healing. My warhammer has a wooden shaft, so I could strike the skeletons without fear of being shocked, but they struck at me fiercely in return. Despite the pain and our injuries, we reduced the skeletons down to one, and that skeleton was dispatched by a flurry of magic missiles from Suleiman and Damara. It seems that all of their magic works flawlessly around the wizard's enclave. 

We discovered symbols above each door leading into the main hall--these glyphs had caused the pain and confusion. We were uncertain what the third glyph did, but we destroyed them all anyway. It seemed like a good time to stop and recover from our wounds, but Thadeus awoke and hit Suleiman again. Narissa tackled him, and we tied him up until the confusion could wear off. 

I was almost out of spells, and we were all in bad shape, so we decided to rest for a little while. There was a door in the main hall which led to the wizard's inner chamber, but we decided to block it with rubble, so that we could rest safely. As T'charm placed the first boulder in front of the door, it began to open slowly. Kellindel and Thadeus were siezed by supernatural fear, and ran straight out of the building (Thadeus hid behind the front gate, and I think Kellindel hid behind some trees). While the rest of us were not so terrified, we nonetheless took to our feet, and Suleiman used the wand of fire to place a wall of fire in front of the doorway. Suleiman lagged behind us a little as we ran outside, and once again used the wand, this time to cast a fireball into the passage behind him as he ran. We emerged from the building near the magical fountain, and Suleiman was close behind. 

The creature that was once Setem Nefer exited quickly after Suleiman. It had climbed on the ceiling to evade the wall of fire, but had taken the full brunt of Suleiman's fireball. The burned creature was horrible to behold. It was some kind of combination of a man and a spider, wrapped in bandages. Narissa, Suleiman, and myself turned to face it (the others were all badly wounded, or unprepared for a combat). Suleiman launched a magic missile at it, and it dodged a sunscorch. Narissa landed several blows, but it counterattacked viciously. Using its many limbs, it hit both Narissa and me, causing our skin to bubble with some strange skin disease. Suleiman cast levitate on it, and it floated up into the air, but not before spitting a spider out of its mouth at Narissa! The spider bit her, but she seemed all right. 

I cast cure disease on both myself and Narissa. The man-spider was not done with us yet, and it shot a line of sticky web-like material at the roof of the building. It was pulling itself down toward the ground, despite the levitate spell. Suleiman was growing tired of the monster, so he sent another fireball at it. The creature exploded in a disgusting mess, and we finally relaxed. 

With the creature that was once Setem-Nefer dispatched, we decided to investigate the room containing the portal. We picked up Imshur's severed head (which we had left on the ground before fighting the skeletal golems), and he directed us through the door we had tried to barricade. 

The room was very impressive. On a pedestal resembling an upside-down spider there sat a crystal ball. Dacla Iman also pointed out a magic sword, a robe, and a rod. Kellindel took the magical sword, and it glowed in his hand. Thadeus took the robe, which turned out to be a robe of arachnids, granting the wearer the ability to climb walls and ceilings, as well as throw webs. Most importantly, a large circle of stone stood against a wall. Hieroglyphs ran all the way around the ring, although it did not appear to lead anywhere except into the impassable stones of the wall. 

Imshur told us the command words: "In the name of Setem Nefer, I command the portals to be opened!"; the user must simply visualize the place he or she wishes to go, and the portal will take the user there. It can be closed by saying, of course, "In the name of Setem Nefer, I command the portals to be closed!". He is not sure if the portal will stay open on the other side. 

Imshur, having fulfilled his end of the bargain, asked us to destroy him by immolating him in flames. We obliged, although I was briefly tempted to try using the candle to gain the ability to cast regenerate on him. However, I think that the spell would not work on a being so obviously ensorcelled. In any case, Imshur was happy to be destroyed, and gave us the blessings of Thoth. 

I could not get the crystal ball to work, but Damara had no trouble with it at all. I suppose only wizards can work such devices. After some experimentation, she called me over, telling me to look into it. At first she concentrated on Suleiman, and we could see him. Then the ball grew foggy, and she concentrated again. We could see our mother! She was preparing for bed, looking sadly at a drawing of us as children. She blew out a candle, and lay down to sleep. 

I was almost brought to tears; I have not seen my mother in so long! Then the image changed again. A red-haired woman worked over a forge on a strange metal, shaping it into armor--it was Kolete! 

At this point, we fell into arguing about what to do next. My impatient sister wanted to charge through the portal immediately, without resting or recovering spells. I, of course, argued that we could not defeat Kolete wounded and devoid of all healing magic! Fortunately, patience and wisdom prevailed--we will wait until tomorrow to attack. 

We made our camp; it was still early, so we prepared lunch. Suleiman, Damara, and T'charm went to investigate the book with the unreadable cover, and came back a short while later. Suleiman is very upset. It seems that, as soon as they lifted the glass cover on the book, a glowing tentacled being--similar to the one we fought in the monastery of Oghmain that it was cold, but this one was dark--appeared, and attacked. It used a magic beam to destroy Suleiman's ring of jumping and, most terribly, his magic sword--Dacla Iman. T'charm destroyed it with his maul, and they took the book and returned to camp (the cover remains unreadable, so we're not reading the inside, either). Naturally, Suleiman is angry at having lost his sword; he even snapped at Damara and I as we argued (again) over whether we should attack now or tomorrow. I understand how he feels, but I think Damara was hurt. She and Suleiman seem to be fond of each other; Damara could certainly do much worse than to marry a good and powerful wizard like Suleiman. I hope that her anger does not cloud her judgment. Oh well; amantium irae amoris integratio! 

After eating lunch, I lit a block of incense of meditation, and began to pray. I will need all of my spells to be at full effectiveness tomorrow. I have prayed all afternoon, and into the night. Finally, I feel that the incense has worked its magic. I hope that Prometheus hears and answers my prayers! 

Damara says that Kolete caught her spying with the crystal ball. That could make our task more difficult. The rest of the Pentachromata have been resting and trying to prepare for tomorrow's ordeal. Kellindel had a few healing spells remaining. I hope that they are enough. May Prometheus protect us! 

October 17th 
I am still alive, so you might surmise that we were victorious. But I think that I will keep you in suspense for a while. I may take at least a little dramatic license, may I not? Besides, we are apparently stranded here, in the middle of the Magic Lands. I have nothing better to do. 

Our wounds were, for the most part, gone when we woke up this morning. We immediately proceeded to the portal, and asked Narissa to envision the city of Irem (she had been there before, when pursuing Kolete through the magic lands). She did so, and spoke the command words, but nothing happened. Suleiman hypothesized that only wizards could use the device, and he read Narissa's mind to get a picture of the city. He said "In the name of Setem Nefer, I command the portals to be opened!", and an inky blackness filled the space inside the circle of stone. 

We stepped through the portal, with Suleiman walking through last. As soon as he was safely through the portal closed behind him, trapping us in the Magic Lands. The only way out now was on foot. Suleiman says that teleportation was one of Dacla Iman's powers. If the sword had not been destroyed, we could have used it to go anywhere we wanted. Well, actually, we could have taken only six hundred pounds of us wherever we wanted (the sword was limited). 

There was no time to ponder our fate; we had a duty to perform. The entire area was covered with sand and gray stone. The moon Faeros ominously hung directly overhead. We stood atop a tall plateau, overlooking the ancient accursed city of Irem. It was truly a bizarre sight. Columns of stone ringed the city, jutting from the ground at strange, impossible angles. The columns surrounded a huge hole--perhaps pit would be a better word--with what appeared to be a web strung over it. The web was dotted with circular buildings, which were apparently the homes in which the Arachnith lived. The lines of the web seemed to overlap each other in ways that defied comprehension; they appeared to be straight lines, but you could not follow them straight to the edge of the pit. It seems that this whole city defies the geometric laws of Euclid. I began to get a dull headache just from looking at it. 

Far below, at the very bottom of the web, a reddish-orange glow emanated from the windows and door of a spherical chamber. We surmised that the light must be coming from Kolete's forge. But how could we get down to it? No path seemed to lead directly down to the center. 

It occurred to me that we had found the scarab which had the words "see the way" inscribed upon it. I suggested that we might read them aloud, and see what happened. Everyone agreed, so I held the scarab and said "see the way". The area was filled with magical energy, as a confusion spell took effect upon us. Only T'charm and Kellindel were unable to resist its effects. Kellindel merely stood in a stupor, but T'charm had a look of sudden understanding on his face. It seems that the scarab of insanity had indeed made him temporarily insane--and thus able to comprehend the organization of the confusing city layout. 

Once the spell's effects on Kellindel wore off, T'charm led us down into the web. The web is, in fact, not made of spider's silk at all. Instead, the strands are stone, and inscribed with runes. As a precaution, Suleiman turned invisible, and we made our way down. Incredibly, we seemed to be going away from the center of the pit, but then again, we didn't seem to be going to anywhere in particular. The stone paths were narrow enough to be difficult to walk upon; I hovered below the group using the sandals of flying, prepared to catch anyone that might fall. 

The air was suddenly filled with mad laughter, and we looked toward the building containing Kolete's forge. A man stood outside--we presumed that it was Minos, one of Kolete's minions. He took a step forward, and his skin melted away, leaving a black, slimy, winged creature. It leaped into the air and flew toward us. 

There were several of the empty spherical buildings about, so we jumped inside the nearest one for cover (and to avoid fighting on the narrow pathways). Once inside, I cast prayer, and we used a scroll of protection from gases (we were relatively certain that Minos was the one that used a cloud of gas to kill the passengers and crew on the Hammer, the ship that sank in the harbor of Anarchopolis). Our weapons drawn, we awaited the beast's attack. 

It landed and, as we thought, breathed a cloud of noxious yellow gas at us . The scroll provided a protective sphere around us, and we were unaffected. Suleiman, Damara, and Narissa were nowhere to be seen--they had disappeared after we entered the building (well, Suleiman was already invisible). Only Thadeus, Kellindel, T'charm, and myself stood against the beast. 

A fierce melee ensued. Fire sprung from the creatures fingertips, burning Kellindel, but I cast cure moderate wounds on Kellindel. Thanks to the incense of meditation, the spell had full effect. Kellindel and T'charm both smashed the creature with powerful blows, but the creature retaliated by grabbing T'charm, holding him close to its body. Minos was apparently covered in acid, and even Takarm's stone-like skin could not resist. 

Then the sphere of protection, which was holding back the poisonous gas, began to shimmer, and we knew that it would fall quickly. I cast dispel magic, attempting to dissipate the magical gas cloud, but instead, it simply dispelled the protective sphere (which didn't really matter; the protective sphere was about to collapse anyway). The gas rushed in, choking us. Thadeus fell to the ground, killed instantly, as did Kellindel's falcon, Glide. The rest of us suffered a great deal of pain, but survived. 

We withdrew from the cloud, onto the path outside. Kellindel, in an impressive leap, jumped to the top of the doorway, and swung at Minos from above. T'charm continued to swing his maul at the monster, as I provided healing magic. In a powerful blow, T'charm struck the monster square in the face, and it quickly dissolved; the corpse ate a hole straight through the floor of the sphere. Suleiman is not certain, but he believes Minos may have been a Kelubar-Demodan. 

The cloud of gas remained, and we waited for it to dissipate before reentering the spherical dwelling. It took only a few minutes; inside, we found Thadeus and Glide on the floor, dead. There was no sign of Narissa or Damara, but Suleiman made his (invisible) presence known, saying that he had stayed out of the fight to save his invisibility for the final battle against Kolete. We had no time to do anything for Thadeus (and there was nothing at all we could do for Glide), so I put on the robe of arachnid, and we followed T'charm down the path to the forge. 

After barely one hundred yards of progress, we saw a woman appear on a ledge outside the front door of the sphere containing the forge. It was obviously Kolete, and she was preparing a spell! We charged forward, and as I flew I tried to use the robe's web ability to trap her. She jumped inside the doorway, dodging the effect, and the webs fell uselessly around the building. We could do nothing but wait for her spell to go off. 

Much to our surprise, Suleiman appeared in midair above Kolete, and fell directly onto her, interrupting her spell. He had very cleverly cast dimension door! Suleiman had bravely placed himself directly in harm's way, as there was also a large man in magical armor inside the building, directly behind him (but not visible to us). Suleiman later told us that he had recognized the spell Kolete had been casting: chain lightning! 

Kellindel stayed on the path, trying to cast hold person on Kolete. He tried several times, but it simply did not work. We were surprised to hear Damara and Narissa as they attacked Kolete. We could not see them--they had somehow turned themselves invisible, and they remained invisible, even though they were attacking. Suleiman was left to deal with the large armored man, who we found was called Brasidas. I tried to help by casting Fury of Prometheus on Brasidas, but it did no good--he seemed immune to the spell's effects. 

Damara gave Suleiman some help by creating an illusionary double of him, while Suleiman used his magic fuzzball--this time, it turned into a large, angry bull, and charged at Brasidas. Unfortunately, Brasidas proved to be immovable; the bull could not budge him. 

It did not take long for T'charm to reach Brasidas; the two of them squared off, leaving Suleiman temporarily safe. Brasidas swung his blade at T'charm, striking him. T'charm cried out surprisingly loudly, and Brasidas laughed and announced "I'm draining your power!". 

Meanwhile, Damara had turned Suleiman invisible once again, using dust of disappearance (this was how they stayed invisible). Kolete was taking quite a beating. She fired magic missiles at an invisible target--probably Narissa--and I scorched Kolete with the second strike from the Fury of Prometheus. Despite the fact that the spell operated at maximum effect, she remained standing. Damara and Suleiman backstabbed her, and someone struck her with a gout of flame, but still she stood. I poured as much healing magic into T'charm as I could--thank Prometheus that I had the forethought to use the incense of meditation! 

By this time, Kellindel had given up trying to hold Kolete, and had quaffed a potion. He seemed to stand taller, and with great confidence, he strode forward and helped T'charm against Brasidas. Suleiman cast shocking grasp, and struck Kolete, who staggered back. The invisibility on Damara and Narissa had worn off, but they pressed the attack. Suleiman briefly tried to aid Kellindel and T'charm by using his wand of illumination in an attempt to blind Brasidas, but Brasidas looked away and was unaffected. Suleiman returned his attention to Kolete, and with a final swing, struck her down. Narissa and Damara made sure that she was dead before joining the fight against Brasidas. 

Brasidas was an impressive opponent. He was tall, strong, and very powerful, especially after draining life from T'charm. Nonetheless, T'charm and Kellindel had struck him several times. Brasidas had been unable to drain any more life from either of them, but he was still standing tall. T'charm was gravely wounded, and I my ability to channel healing magic was nearly exhausted. So, I switched places with T'charm, holding off Brasidas while T'charm drank a potion of extra-healing. Rotating injured party members out of the front line is a skill that we have finally learned after many painful fights. 

But the switch proved unnecessary. For the past several minutes, after Kellindel had imbibed the potion, it was clear that he was holding back. He seemed to be studying Brasidas' moves. Kellindel occasionally struck out, but he seemed to be experimenting, perhaps even toying with Brasidas. As I changed places with T'charm, Kellindel made his move. 

In a brilliant whirl of blades, Kellindel feinted to the left, then thrust his magical long sword at an opening in Brasidas' defense. The sword slipped cleanly between two plates in his armor--Kellindel's aim was remarkable; the armor was nearly impenetrable. Aided by the power of the Gauntlets of Hephaestus, Kellindel buried the blade deep inside Brasidas. The giant man looked surprised then toppled over backwards as Kellindel withdrew his sword. I have never seen such an incredible blow struck before; I doubt that I ever will again. 

We stared at Kellindel, stunned, and then came to our senses. Brasidas was stripped of his armor, and we made sure that he was dead before beginning a search of the area. T'charm smashed Brasidas' sword, an evil lifestealer. We also found a magical periapt, an amulet, a ring, and (finally!), the Hammer of Hephaestus. 

More importantly, we finally found out what Kolete had planned to do with the rest of the metal from the Manacle of Prometheus from the Mountain of Lament. Of course, she had made the suit of armor which Brasidas wore, but she was also working on making eight large "spider golems": nearly invincible metal golems in the shape of spiders. With such terrible creations, and an army provided by the Taygete League, Kolete could have done terrible damage to any nation or polis in Ionia. No doubt the Taygetan army gathering on the border of the Magic Lands (mentioned by High Priest Ator) was intended to join forces with Kolete and her minions, and march on Emathia or Amazonia. 

If you will recall, we had found a scroll of raise dead in Setem Nefer's complex. I hoped to use it on Thadeus, but we could not tell which building we had left him in. The confusing maze of paths was simply too complicated. So, I cast locate object, and flew around the city, searching for the odd purple potion from Phirip's Potion Shop which we had given to him. After a few minutes of flying about, I located him, and used the scroll to raise him. When he woke up, he said only "Dammit!", and I could not help but laugh. I flew him back down to the forge. 

Once we returned, Damara attempted to cast detect magic to locate any other items that might be useful. The whole area, however, seemed to be under the influence of the strange forces of Wild Magic, and the spell went awry--instead, we were all affected by a heal spell! 

After a final search of the area, we placed all of the pieces of the manacle in our large, recently acquired bag of holding. There was nothing to do but begin the long, slow march out of the Magic Lands, around Silva, and north to Anarchopolis. The Magic Lands are a frightening place; I have new respect for Narissa, who says she traveled through this area alone! Shadows seemed to flit all around, and I feel as though we were being watched constantly. My advice to travelers in the Magic Lands: If at all possible, don't go there. I wish we had not lost Dacla Iman; Suleiman could simply teleport to Setem Nefer's enclave, open a gate to our camp, and we could instantly return to safety! 

Nevertheless, I am happy to be alive, and happy to have completed our mission successfully! I am so proud to have companions so stalwart and skilled. I am sure that Prometheus will bless their good souls! 

That gives me an idea, actually. I shall have to consider it longer. Perhaps I should sleep on it. Praise to Prometheus for his wisdom and guidance! 

October 18th 
Once we were a safe distance away from the city of Irem, Damara tried once again to cast detect magic on our newly acquired amulet, periapt, and some other items recovered from Kolete. The amulet and periapt are magical, as were a ring, wand, and sword that Kolete possessed. Kellindel took the short sword, and Suleiman took the ring. 

As soon as Suleiman placed the ring upon his finger, a cloud of smoke appeared, and a large, muscular man appeared, from the waist up--a Djinni! He announced that he was Ephrem Allyek-Bi, and that Suleiman was his new master. Suleiman had a choice: Ephrem could serve Suleiman (by carrying things and fighting for him), or grant him a wish. Once the wish was granted, Ephrem would be free to return to his home in the elemental plane of air. 

Suleiman said that he wanted time to think about this, so Ephrem withdrew inside the ring, and we continued our journey. Thadeus and T'charm said they saw a large winged creature fly overhead last night during their watch; today we saw a huge reptile skeleton sprawled across the sand. I wonder if they are the same kind of creature. 

While strange flashes of light illuminated the sky to the south, Suleiman summoned the Djinni once again, and said that he had decided upon a wish. He wished for Dacla Iman to be restored. The Djinni, thankful for being freed, said that Suleiman was welcome in his castle in the Elemental Plane of Air at any time. 

With Dacla Iman once again fully functional, Suleiman swung the khopesh through the air, slicing a black tear that hovered in front of us. He stepped through, the tear repaired itself, and soon, the inky black disc appeared. In just a few paces, we were once again inside Setem Nefer's enclave. 

Now that we are safe again, our plan is to rest here for a day. Damara has sent T'charm to retrieve Kwame, and they should be back in the morning. Suleiman, who was much more cheerful because Dacla Iman was restored, apologized to Damara for snapping at her the other day. He had to use all the charm at his disposal, but she eventually forgave him. We have spent the rest of the night in quiet celebration. Tomorrow, we can return the Hammer to the temple of Hephaestus in Anarchopolis. Yes, I am returning it to Anarchopolis, rather than Urbs Deorum, because I do not believe that Actinos, that priest of Hephaestus, deserves it. 

Fortunately, the geas spell cast by Actinos did not stipulate to which temple I must return the Hammer of Hephaestus. Actinos, displaying great hubris, obviously could not even conceive of the notion that any temple of Hephaestus, other than his own, would be deserving of the Hammer of Hephaestus. 

Speaking of the Hephaestus, Kellindel has grown especially fond of, and impressed with, the magical gauntlets which were given to him by Hassad, the high priest of Hephaestus in Anarchopolis. He has been much more effective in combat ever since donning the gauntlets, although much of that is doubtless due to all the practice he has had with his swords since joining the Pentachromata. Kellindel plans to ask Hessad if he may keep the gauntlets, and tell everyone he meets that it is the power of Hephaestus that makes him so strong. He has also asked me a great deal about Prometheus, and Ionian worship in general. I explained to him that in Ionia, most people do not worship one god exclusively; they worship whatever gods whose favors they desire at the moment. So it is perfectly all right for him to worship Hephaestus and Prometheus, and continue worshipping Meilikki. 

Tomorrow will be an exciting day, hopefully full of merriment. We had better get some rest! 

October 19th 
Once again, the Pentachromata rest under the protection of the Obol protection agency, viewing the city from our villa in the Syrinx district of Anarchopolis. It has been a busy but beautiful day. 

After cleaning ourselves and our clothes in the fountains of Setem Nefer's complex, we returned to the magic portal. Suleiman said the magic words, and moments later, we were standing in front of the temple of Hephaestus in Anarchopolis (and we were very pleased to be out of the intolerably hot sun of Tephut-Reh). 

Standing in front of the rest of the Pentachromata, I held the Hammer of Hephaestus before me, and we marched into the temple together. The look on the face of the priests was priceless; at first, they asked who we were. Then they saw the Hammer, and ran to get Hassad. 

Hassad was delighted. We gave him a very brief explanation of how we came to find it. He clearly wanted to know more, but Kellindel took advantage of his cheerful mood to make his case for keeping the gauntlets. Kellindel pointed out that we returned both the Golden Forger and the Hammer of Hephaestus to the priests of Hephaestus, and that Kellindel had become a worshipper of Hephaestus. Hassad listened thoughtfully to these and other well-spoken arguments made by Kellindel. I also added my support to Kellindel's cause, and Hassad was eventually swayed. Kellindel may keep the powerful Gauntlets of Hephaestus! 

Of course, Hessad wanted to know more about our journey (as well as the fate of Gorca, the priest that traveled with us until his death on the island of the cyclops). I suddenly had an idea. I explained that I would have to tell my fellow priests of Prometheus all that had happened. Instead of telling the story twice, I suggested that the priests of Hephaestus could come to the Academy at the temple of Prometheus, and we would fill a conference hall with our stories and celebration. Hassad suggested a more neutral meeting ground, so we arranged to rent a dining hall for the evening. 

The temple of Prometheus was our next destination. Leander was very happy to see us, and he led us to High Priest Ator. We opened our new, larger bag of holding, to present to him the pieces into which the Manacle of Prometheus had been fashioned. Suddenly, the bag fell apart, spilling out the pieces of metal, as well as our wooden chest and everything else we had placed inside it. All of our gold and gems had been changed to worthless paste! It seems that it was a bag of transmuting. Fortunately, Kellindel keeps his stash of diamonds in his backpack, so we are not destitute. 

Ator wanted to know how we came to find the strange armor and spider golems. I gave him a brief explanation, but told him that the entire story would be revealed at a banquet tonight. He seemed a little wary (understandably, he has a hard time overcoming the distrust between our priesthood and others, especially the priests of Hephaestus), but he agreed. 

Ator had a surprise for us, as well: It seems that Finis and Urym safely returned from their trip to Aresopolis, and were waiting for us in the Syrinx! We thanked him, promised to meet him at the dinner celebration, and made our way up the hill to the Syrinx. The Obol guards recognized us (they had been expecting us), and let us in. It was a most happy reunion. Finis and Urym looked a little tired, but they are in good health. 

They told us that they made it safely to the extinct volcano whose crater houses Aresopolis. Using the magical disguise kit, they managed to gain some valuable information: Ares himself ordered his priests to seize the manacle, so that Aresopolis could make powerful weapons out of it! I wonder if Aresopolis planned to use these weapons on the Taygete League, or the other poleis of Emathia. 

Finis and Urym also found out about the Taygetan witch Kolete and the creature which was Minos. They made their way to Urbs Deorum as quickly as they could, but the rest of us had left two days earlier. They met with Daito in the Pilgrim (the inn in which we had rested), and traveled with him back to Anarchopolis. Daito, who explained to Urym and Finis how we had met up with Narissa and where we had gone, has since left to return to his master in Nobunaga. 

It was quite a large group, with all of us together--Kellindel, Damara, T'charm, Finis, Urym, Thadeus, Narissa, Suleiman and myself. After all the stories had been told, we were free until dinner, and we took the opportunity to give many of our unidentified magical items to Damara, so that she could have contacts at the Synod take a look at them. We should have the results tomorrow. 

We also used our afternoon to visit the local oracle. Suleiman wanted to know if it would be beneficial (and safe) for him to read the large book (whose cover, you will recall, was magically rendered illegible) we found in Setem Nefer's complex. He made a very generous donation, and the oracle confidently informed him that the book would be very beneficial for him. He has taken a brief look at it--apparently it teaches the reader a great deal about magic. Suleiman is very excited about it. 

The banquet was excellent. Not only were the food and drink delightful (much better than our rations and create food and water), but the company was entertaining. We took turns telling our story before the attentive priests of Hephaestus and Prometheus. We even received a round of applause at the end! There was some discomfort, as the priests of Hephaestus and Prometheus are still somewhat distrustful of each other, but for the most part, everyone got along wonderfully. I hope that this can be the beginning of a new friendship between our two churches (and our gods?). 

The celebration continued long into the night. Finally, we excused ourselves and made our way back to the Syrinx. Despite our victory, our journey is not done. We must travel to Demopolis, to return the pieces of the Manacle of Prometheus to the main temple. Also, I must present my log to High Priestess Octavia, and see if she can do anything about Suleiman's problem. I can hardly keep my eyes open; I hope that my handwriting is legible. I suppose that I do not need to continue keeping this log, but it is a hard habit to break by now. I must at least continue it until I present it to Octavia. 

October 20th 
On this fine day, we set out from Anarchopolis to Demopolis. Traveling with us is a large group of priests (mostly of Prometheus, but a few of Hephaestus) and other friends of the church. We ride on carts pulled by Ornthras, and I must say that it is much faster than traveling on foot, as we usually do. 

Before leaving this morning, Damara brought us the items we wanted to identify. What a treasure trove! We have a short sword of giant slaying, an amulet of proof against undead, a periapt of proof against poison, a rod of splendor, a rod of cancellation, a wand of enemy detection, a scarab of insanity, a pearl of wisdom, and a bag of tricks (the bag with the fuzzball that turns into animals). Of those, I had already claimed the pearl of wisdom; I had no interest in the rest of it. 

We are carrying an important and potentially dangerous religious artifact (the remains of the manacle), yet the atmosphere is one of celebration. Singing, dancing, and story-telling make the day pass quickly. It is good to see everyone in such high spirits. 

October 21st 
Leander and I discussed the prospect of starting a new temple in Libertopolis. He seemed excited that I wanted him to assist me. I wonder if I would make a good high priest. Am I worthy of such a position? I will pray about this--and give thanks for our success! 

October 22nd 
Yet another day has passed in happy travel. Other people traveling down the road look at us jealously--they probably wish that they could travel with such a merry bunch! 

October 23rd 
Kellindel has been upset for several days over the death of his falcon, Glide. Today, he seems to have cheered up a little. Perhaps one day he will find a new falcon to befriend. 

October 24th 
Another uneventful day of happy travel. 

October 25th 
After further discussion, Leander and I have decided to accept positions at the new temple in Libertopolis. This will, of course, mean an end to my adventuring career--perhaps it will only be temporary! I know that the other members of the Pentachromata will understand. Who will keep a log for me? Someone must keep track of their travels, or I will die of curiosity! 

October 26th 
Nothing exciting happened today. We are almost to Demopolis! I have discussed an idea (one to which I referred briefly at the end of my October 17th log) with Leander--a sort of parting gift to my adventuring companions. Leander thinks it is a good idea. I hope that Octavia goes along with it! 

October 27th 
We are not far from Demopolis now. Finis says that the holy festival of Samhain will start within a few days. He wants to go all the way back to Midhe (in Aragon) to celebrate it. In order to do that, he will have to get Suleiman to teleport him--there is no possible way for him to reach Aragon by ship, and march to Midhe, in time for the ceremonies. I am afraid that he and the rest of the Pentachromata will have to get going very soon. Suleiman has mentioned that he may stay around for a while to train Kwame, read the magic book from Setem Nefer's enclave, and (with my happy approval) woo my sister, Damara. The two of them seem to be getting along very well. 

October 28th 
Sadly, the end of my adventuring career is almost over. We arrived in Demopolis late this morning. It seems that we were expected; a ceremonial greeting awaited our entourage at the temple. High Priestess Octavia was very dignified, but she could not conceal her excitement. There was much praise for all of the Pentachromata. 

I decided that now was the appropriate time to ask for a boon from Octavia--the parting gift I mentioned earlier. I believe that, due to the strength of their friendship with me, and the importance of their deeds to Prometheus, Finis, Kellindel, and Suleiman have earned the right to read from the Tome of Prometheus. I believe Suleiman has an especially strong claim, as I promised him that I would find a way to help him get out of his enslavement to Utgar Loki in Ionia. 

I pointed this out to Octavia, who was aware of some of their deeds because of the first log (sent from Duma Faifni) and the second log (sent from Anarchopolis). Despite the strength of my arguments, she had to consider the request for a while; it is no small thing for non-clergy to read from the book. My companions, however, have come a long way from their early religious beliefs. I remember, when we first met Suleiman, how he proclaimed that Shai'allah was the only god, and insisted (politely) that all others are pretenders. I believe he now has a great deal of respect for Prometheus. Kellindel actually prays to Prometheus on occasion now! Finis and I have not discussed religious matters much, but I know he respects Prometheus. 

Octavia thought about the request for a while, and then agreed. Finis was quite insistent that he did not have time--he wanted Suleiman to teleport him to Midhe as quickly as possible, so that he could attend the festival of Samhain. I entreated him to wait just a little longer, and led them into the inner chamber. My heart stirred at the sight of the holy book. How long has it been since I have seen it? More than a year? 

Finis volunteered to read first. He opened the book and began to read. Soon, he shut the book and turned around, looking quite satisfied--it seems that Prometheus told him something very useful. Kellindel was next. After reading his entry several times, he asked for a piece of paper and a quill, so that he could make a copy of the entry. It seems that Prometheus revealed an astrological date at which to awaken the "Ancient One", and "the Heirophant". The entry suggests that following the instructions will save his forest (which, you will recall, is in danger of being overrun by the forces of an evil wizard). 

Suleiman was last. I prayed that Prometheus would help me to fulfill my promise, so that he might be free from Utgar Loki. My prayer was answered. Apparently he must go to Hejaz, to the city of Qaybar, then cross the Pillars of Wickedness (the magical storm which separates Hejaz and Isutia), and defeat a powerful wizard. This will not be easy, but if anyone can succeed, it is Suleiman. 

Octavia shut the book, and the members of the Pentachromata expressed their thanks. I announced that I would stay here, to prepare for the construction of a new temple in Libertopolis. They were very happy for me, and congratulated me. We were all sad that we would have to part ways, but these things are a part of life. Fortunately, Suleiman will be staying with me for some time. He will be quite busy, but I must introduce him to my parents--and I wonder if he can explain that Hejazian numbering system to me! I could write an excellent set of treatises on the subject, I am sure. I expect to see the rest of the Pentachromata from time to time, thanks to the teleportation powers of Dacla Iman. They will always be welcome here. 

High Priestess Octavia and I have discussed what to do with the material that once made up the Manacle of Prometheus. She suggested that we wait until spells can be cast to determine what Prometheus would like us to do. It has occurred to me that there is nothing to stop Aresopolis from trying to take the other Manacle, as well as the chains, and forge terrible weapons. I think it might be a good idea to keep both manacles here, in the temple. Another alternative is to start a temple, or perhaps an outpost, at the Mountain of Lament. I will look into this further. 

October 29th 
I have said my farewells to Finis, Kellindel, Thadeus, and Urym. Early this morning, Suleiman teleported them to Setem Nefer's dwelling (Finis had to turn into a bird to avoid the 600 pound limit of the sword). He then used his necklace of ESP to read Finis' mind, in order to obtain a mental picture of the location in Midhe. Suleiman said the magic words, and they stepped through the black disc, and onto another continent. Suleiman will return here to Demopolis soon--perhaps tomorrow. 

I will stay here through the mild Ionian winter, and then begin construction of the new temple in the spring. Suleiman will go to join the rest of the Pentachromata, and my adventures will be over. Or will they? There are many things left for me to do; I even have unfinished business in Aragon. I often think of Balstead, the youth we met in Duma Faifni. I wonder how he is doing. And who was it that summoned the demon which chased us out of our inn, in that same city? I suppose that there are many things left for me to do, but for now, I must concentrate on my new duties. 

I have traveled from Demopolis, to Anarchopolis, to Alcyone in Aragon, to Connaught. In the small Connaught town of Mag Tara I met Taelsyn, Blades Trueblood, Torin, and Finis Conwell. We traveled into Ailech, where Taelsyn died, and we were joined by Suleiman Matar al-Qazim. From there we journeyed to Thorindel, and then back into Connaught, where Torin was killed, and were joined by Corwin Macbennan. I then had a vision sent by Prometheus, and we made haste to the coast of Connaught, where Blades left us, and we were joined by Kellindel Falconhands. From the coast we sailed to Anarchopolis, then to Urbs Deorum, where we met Thadeus, to Tephut-Reh, to the Magic Lands and the cursed city of Irem, back to Anarchopolis, and then to Demopolis. 

What an incredible distance I have traveled! I have seen friends die and met new friends. I have learned much about the world around us, and passed that knowledge on to our priesthood, and from them to the world. I have done all for the glory of the great teacher, Prometheus, who has led me to knowledge, and through me, taught others as well. Now, I have a new task to perform--a new temple to construct! And so, my journey, and my log, ends. It has been the greatest of pleasures to make this record, and I hope that you have enjoyed reading it. I now pass my quill and paper on to another, whose adventures will surely be even more exciting. I hope that you have learned a little more about this grand world called Ermoon--a world of which its creator should be very proud. 
Praise to the light-bringer! 

THE END


----------



## Ancalagon (May 13, 2018)

And that's it.  I was a bit disappointed by the low amounts of responses this thread got, but I do hope the few lurkers who read it did enjoy it


----------



## Ancalagon (May 13, 2018)

Thank you to [MENTION=9893]UtilityMaximizer[/MENTION]  for allowing me to post this but most importantly writing it in the first place.


----------



## _Lord_Of_Crows (Jun 2, 2018)

This game log is epic and Patrick is awesome.  I read it years ago and it inspired me to get back into D&D when 3e came out.  Perhaps I'll start playing again with 5e.  I really enjoyed the classic D&D magic items that were employed.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jun 3, 2018)

_Lord_Of_Crows said:


> This game log is epic and Patrick is awesome.  I read it years ago and it inspired me to get back into D&D when 3e came out.  Perhaps I'll start playing again with 5e.  I really enjoyed the classic D&D magic items that were employed.




Ah - that single post made all the time I spent posting these worthwhile!  

The magical items in 5e are very "2nd ed flavored" so they will please you I think!  5e is easy to learn and is faster to play and easier to run than 3e.


----------



## UtilityMaximizer (Nov 12, 2018)

I've been so busy running my 5E podcast that I forgot to follow up on this whole thing! Thanks, Ancalagon, for posting this again! It brings back a lot of memories. I learned a lot being a player in that campaign, and I like to think I'm putting it to good use now. 

If anyone is curious, my podcast is an actual-play 5E D&D podcast, called "Tales from the Glass-Guarded World", available on Apple Podcasts, Google Play, Stitcher, Spotify, and all the other usual places. You can follow it on Twitter as @TFTGGW. 

That old campaign continued after I left, actually, but I don't think anyone continued to keep a log.


----------

